# West Ham 2008-2009 thread



## upsidedownwalrus (May 14, 2008)

The other one has run its course I think.  Start the summer rumours etc here.


----------



## jugularvein (May 14, 2008)

sad


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 14, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> sad


----------



## bluestreak (May 14, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> sad



Post of the year.  Close the boards, we have a winner.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 14, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Post of the year.  Close the boards, we have a winner.


----------



## jugularvein (May 14, 2008)

haha! the beginning of the west ham 08/09 thread is mine! that's what you get for starting it in may!


----------



## CyberRose (May 14, 2008)

Fuckin cheats


----------



## kained&able (May 14, 2008)

Sheffield united attemot to get 4million compensation for 2008/2009 thread being started to early.

www.fuckoffcyberrose.org


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 14, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> haha! the beginning of the west ham 08/09 thread is mine! that's what you get for starting it in may!



With no England to think about at euro 2008, may as well get it in early...


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Sheffield united attemot to get 4million compensation for 2008/2009 thread being started to early.
> 
> www.fuckoffcyberrose.org
> 
> ...



  got me going again.

Not really...  but maybe we should start a website....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 14, 2008)

Although I do concede that it may be a trifle sad... But what the heck, this is the interweb after all...


----------



## kained&able (May 14, 2008)

Might as well get on without prooving again that west ham are by far the most talked about team on these boards for the second year in a row!(possibly third)

dave


----------



## bluestreak (May 14, 2008)

Every season there has been a west ham thread we've been the most popular i think.  We're basically either a) the most well-supported team on urban75; or b) the most interesting.


----------



## bluestreak (May 14, 2008)

hmm, ok, let's see:

most replies by team / season

west ham 07/08 - 2252
liverpool 07/08 - 1969
west ham 06/07 - 1533
liverpool 06/07 - 1320

spurs won 05/06 though, with us second.


----------



## CyberRose (May 14, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Sheffield united attemot to get 4million compensation for 2008/2009 thread being started to early.
> 
> www.fuckoffcyberrose.org
> 
> ...


www.fuckoffkained&able.int


----------



## jugularvein (May 14, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Every season there has been a west ham thread we've been the most popular i think.  We're basically either a) the most well-supported team on urban75; or b) the most interesting.




probably a)


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> probably a)




or c) they've signed WHO!??!  we should be getting some compensation!


----------



## SK. (May 15, 2008)

tommers said:


> or c) they've signed WHO!??!  we should be getting some compensation!






> West Ham look set to land Palermo midfielder Mark (Marco) Bresciano for £4m. (Daily Mail)



tbh I know who he is but don't know much about him which sounds about right for one of our potential signings if the Mail is to be believed?

He is an Aussie and played at international level, lets just hope that if we do sign him then he fairs better than Lucas Neil
!!!!


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2008)

Plays for palmero, helped knock us out the uefa cup. Nearly signed for man city this season(umm last i guessl)

scored this goal!



donmt know much bout him though.

lucas neil was one of the reasons we stayed up last season and that should not be forgotten.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Plays for palmero, helped knock us out the uefa cup. Nearly signed for man city this season(umm last i guessl)



he was one of the names being bandied about last summer too...  could just be the papers using old rumours to fill their pages...


----------



## mattie (May 15, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Every season there has been a west ham thread we've been the most popular i think.  We're basically either a) the most well-supported team on urban75; or b) the most interesting.



We're probably just the most workshy.

I only really posted this to break my duck on the new thread.  Game on.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2008)

tommers said:


> he was one of the names being bandied about last summer too...  could just be the papers using old rumours to fill their pages...




Nah the man city deal was all but signed last year apparently then something went tits up. Palmero have told us that if we follow up our enquirey we can have him i have seen quotes and everything so it must be true!

or not


dave


----------



## SK. (May 18, 2008)

Roll Up Roll Up for the how many clubs can be linked with Deano before the season starts sweepstake.



> *Tottenham* have emerged as favourites to sign Barcelona striker Samuel Eto'o after making a £24m bid. *And they have also made their interest in West Ham's Dean Ashton clear to the Hammers.*


----------



## Balbi (May 18, 2008)

Can we have Ashton if we give you Mendes and Ashdown?


----------



## SK. (May 18, 2008)

heh erm nope

But on a brighter side of transfer gossip it does seem that LBM is unhappy at the Hammers and that Newcastle are interested.  Just gossip as I say but lets hope that there is some mileage in this


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2008)

Teamtalk are saying we are trying to sign steven taylor off of newcastle for around 5million.

would be a very good signing.

Straight swap for boa morte i reckon would be cunning.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2008)

What might have been...


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2008)

Innit think there will be more players on the pitch from the west ham youth set up then either of chelseas or man uniteds!

why didn't we put cluases into those transfers for champs league and league wins?

dave


----------



## SK. (May 19, 2008)

> West Ham United are due to meet again with Dean Ashton's representatives after positive talks last Friday about securing the striker's long-term future at the Boleyn Ground.
> 
> The 24-year-old is a firm part of Alan Curbishley's plans for next season and the 16 May talks were aimed at extending the terms of his existing deal, which still has two years left to run. A second meeting will be held the week after next following the opening discussions. West Ham United Chief Executive Scott Duxbury said: "We had a very productive meeting. Dean wants to stay and we want him to stay. We are committed to finding agreement on a new long-term contract."



Fingers crossed that this isn't just spin by the club and that they really are doing all they can to keep him as More Spurs rumours have appeared today and they are now talking £15million apparently


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2008)

SK. said:


> Fingers crossed that this isn't just spin by the club and that they really are doing all they can to keep him as More Spurs rumours have appeared today and they are now talking £15million apparently



I don't know, part of me thinks "trust the club, trust the club"

another part of me remembers all the other times... 

and thinks it's a bit strange that contract negotiations are being carried out on the official website.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2008)

tommers said:


> What might have been...



link corrected


----------



## SK. (May 19, 2008)

tommers said:


> I don't know, part of me thinks "trust the club, trust the club"
> 
> another part of me remembers all the other times...
> 
> and thinks it's a bit strange that contract negotiations are being carried out on the official website.



Thats what worries me, but hopefully with the new owners they will resist temptation a bit more than the old regime.

I just think they are being more public about Deano because they know the flack they will get if Deano is allowed to leave too easily so are doing the deal front of shop so to speak, there could also be the case that Deano may just be considering other options so putting pressure on him if he does leave and then the club can say look we tried we kept you all updated etc


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2008)

SK. said:


> Thats what worries me, but hopefully with the new owners they will resist temptation a bit more than the old regime.
> 
> I just think they are being more public about Deano because they know the flack they will get if Deano is allowed to leave too easily so are doing the deal front of shop so to speak, there could also be the case that Deano may just be considering other options so putting pressure on him if he does leave and then the club can say look we tried we kept you all updated etc



yeah, I know what you mean... and maybe if it was all a front then the risk is too great that ashton would go to the papers and say "I don't know what they're on about, we've not had any talks" but it just seems a bit sus to me.

Once (or rather loads) bitten, twice shy, as they say.

On the other hand, he has been injured for 2 years and may never be the same player again...


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2008)

Looks like thje deal for that juve striker david lanzafame is off. Palmero are going to get him onloan as part of the amari deal apprently.

More talk about boa morte fucking off on a more positive note.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Looks like thje deal for that juve striker david lanzafame is off. Palmero are going to get him onloan as part of the amari deal apprently.




maybe not.  apparently somebody on KUMB saw him coming through customs at Heathrow.... 









god, I've missed this.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2008)

tommers said:


> maybe not.  apparently somebody on KUMB saw him coming through customs at Heathrow....
> 
> god, I've missed this.






The best football related thread ever was that one on there about Curbishley talking to some guy in a pub.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> The best football related thread ever was that one on there about Curbishley talking to some guy in a pub.



yeah.  that was great.

turned out to be some kind of interpreter or something, didn't he?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2008)

tommers said:


> yeah.  that was great.
> 
> turned out to be some kind of interpreter or something, didn't he?



I think he was someone's agent...


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think he was someone's agent...



whoever he was, he certainly wasn't mikel arteta.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2008)

Rumour in the grauniad is we're after saha for 10m.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Rumour in the grauniad is we're after saha for 10m.



shut up!  10 million?!?

a) we don't have 10 million
b) he's not worth 10 million.

c) "a" is of course dependent on us not having some sort of agreement with somebody to sell ashton to them for 12 million.








oh bollocks.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2008)

I agree.  It sounds like b.s.

Just saw on KUMB that the italian is being told to go to palermo but he is 'dragging his heels' as he wants to come to us because of the Nani factor.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2008)

Its not true, it can't be true, it had better not be true.

saha has done fuck all for three years and im fairly sure didnt cos them 10million. did  he?


dave


----------



## SK. (May 21, 2008)

The last thing we need is another injury prone striker.  In fact the last thing we need is another injury prone player after the past season we have just had.

Oh and another we have been linked with is Bolton winger El-Hadji Diouf.  No Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2008)

Apparently Deano might start for England.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently Deano might start for England.



broken leg then?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2008)

I reckon we've had 10 years worth of injuries this last season.  Hopefully this year there will be none...


----------



## bluestreak (May 24, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Rumour in the grauniad is we're after saha for 10m.


 

fucksake.  Now, saha for a couple of million i could understand, but the last thing we need to do is spend stupid money on a past-his-prime crock


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I reckon we've had 10 years worth of injuries this last season.  Hopefully this year there will be none...







yeah.  that logic works.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2008)

Ever the optimist, me


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Ever the optimist, me



sorry but I think we'll have the same again next year, or we'll slip more towards the relegation spots...  luckily I can't see stoke or the playoff winner staying up so we've only got one to miss...

that's cynical isn't it?  I dunno, I think we're in a bit of a mess and next year will be spent sorting it out...

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2008)

I think we will complete teh level 15 and kill teh boss.  Fear teh not.


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2008)

Same again i reckon hopefully with a cup run and the sneaking of an intertwobob place. And a lot less injuries and the oppitunity for at least two games of fielding our strongest 11.

dave


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2008)

Oh very big rumpours about us getting shorey this summer. I don't want him though mcarthy is just as good.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2008)

Hmm, Parker has won the KUMB writers' player of the year award.

Most odd.

1. Scott Parker (6.95)
2. Robert Green (6.84)
3. Matthew Upson (6.80)
4. James Tomkins (6.75)
5. Mark Noble (6.69)
6. Craig Bellamy (6.50)
7. Anton Ferdinand (6.47)
8. George McCartney (6.40)
9. Matthew Etherington (6.32)
10. John Paintsil (6.29)

11. Nobby Solano (6.26)
12. Danny Gabbidon (6.25)
13. Fred Sears (6.20)
14. Dean Ashton (6.07)
14. Lee Bowyer (6.07)
16. Richard Wright (6.00)
16. Jack Collison (6.00)
16. Kieron Dyer (6.00)
19. Lucas Neill (5.98)
20. Carlton Cole (5.97)

21. Hayden Mullins (5.95)
22. Jon Spector (5.79)
23. Freddie Ljungberg (5.78)
24. James Collins (5.67)
25. Luis Boa Morte (5.37)
26. Bobby Zamora (5.35)
27. Julien Faubert (5.33)
28. Kyel Reid (4.75)
29. Henri Camara (4.60)


----------



## mattie (May 27, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Hmm, Parker has won the KUMB writers' player of the year award.
> 
> Most odd.
> 
> ...



Just so I'm clear, Boa Morte got more than zero which implies somebody voted for him.  Surely not.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2008)

I think it must be an average of weekly ratings.Ah, indeed so:



> The winner is decided by taking an average score of all marks awarded by KUMB.com's match reporters throughout the season.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2008)

I agree entriely with the top 3. Bellemy at 6? wehen the hell did he do anything?

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2008)

It's deceptive, as they've merely given the average that each player got when he played.  If they added together the total points that each player got, it might be more realistic, over the season, although someone like LBM, who played a lot of games, might end up getting a really high score


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2008)

sears scored twice for england u19's yesterday.

Collinson should get his first full cap for wales AND bellemy might be playing as well.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how collinson gets on.


----------



## mattie (May 27, 2008)

Football365 quoting the LA Galaxy website (although I can't find it on said site):

'On Thursday, July 24, at BMO Field in Toronto, Canada, Major League Soccer's brightest stars will test their skills against one of the best club teams in the world, West Ham United, of the English Premier League.' 

Recognition at last.


----------



## bluestreak (May 27, 2008)

heh...

well, look at it this way boys, for all the good will i have towards hull, their main challenge this season is not being worse than derby.  plucky stoke are unlikely to make it, and there are plenty worse than us even on a bad day.  we'll survive, and let's face it, despite the disappointments and occasional bouts of te/ium, 10th isn't too bad.  the spuds and newcastle are the ones who we can consider to be our challengers for 08/09, and we're likely to suffer the same problems as them - being our own worst enemies.  if we can finish above the spuds for a second year running i'll be happy.  a decent cup run, i'll be happy.  not needing to be doing the relegation battle maths come march, i'll be fucking ecstatic.  deano needs to find his form, and he needs a high quality partner up front.  hopefully bellamy will be that man.  we need to be knocking in those goals.  another couple of sturdy boys at the back who are flexible in position would be lovely, and mccartney, panstil etc have played their little hearts out but are simply not the talents we need to go any further, IYSWIM.

tl;dr less injuries, more goals, couple of talented defensive L&R types, hilarious lightning strike on WHL, and our seasons a good 'un.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2008)

mattie said:


> Football365 quoting the LA Galaxy website (although I can't find it on said site):
> 
> 'On Thursday, July 24, at BMO Field in Toronto, Canada, Major League Soccer's brightest stars will test their skills against one of the best club teams in the world, West Ham United, of the English Premier League.'
> 
> Recognition at last.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2008)

To be honest with you bluey I think the main complaint most fans have is the tedium though.  I think 10th is a decent finish, it's just that, barring a few games like the early season 3-0 at reading and the astounding 5-0 win at derby, we played boring football.

Mind you, the home win over man u was also ace.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> heh...
> and *mccartney,* panstil etc have played their little hearts out but are simply not the talents we need to go any further, IYSWIM.



Ooh got to take issue with the first of those.  Going by the people on KUMB who go all the time, McCartney is one of the highest rated of our players, by the fans - for most it was a tossup between him, Green and Upson for POTY.

Most say that getting, say, Shorey in as replacement wouldn't be all that much of an improvement, if at all.

We need to be looking at getting rid of people like LBM, that's for sure.


----------



## bluestreak (May 27, 2008)

The thing is, no-one ever expected McCartney to be much cop, he was really brought in as a squad player who shone given the chances he had.  I personally think he did amazingly well and we owe him a lot.  I just wonder if he's going to be improving and holding his place as we aim to turn ourselves from also-rans into challengers for that elusive european slot?  i'm not saying get rid of him, but i'm not convinced that he's going to be good enough for long enough should the management get the chance for team development (as opposed to patching leaks as we did this season).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2008)

Right, but what better (realistic) leftback targets are there?

Of course, if the new direction brought in by nani is to look abroad, so be it, but domestically, I don't see anyone as being substantially better.


----------



## mattie (May 27, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> To be honest with you bluey I think the main complaint most fans have is the tedium though.  I think 10th is a decent finish, it's just that, barring a few games like the early season 3-0 at reading and the astounding 5-0 win at derby, we played boring football.
> 
> Mind you, the home win over man u was also ace.



I'd agree with that, it's just been dull this season.

However, I'd argue that bluestreak's on to something when he says we'll be glad to avoid the relegation dogfight - I remember it as being exciting, but I wonder how I'd remember it if we had been relegated.  I certainly didn't enjoy it at the time, but it;s all coloured by warm memories of a win at Old Trafford and blessed relief.


----------



## bluestreak (May 27, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Right, but what better (realistic) leftback targets are there?
> 
> Of course, if the new direction brought in by nani is to look abroad, so be it, but domestically, I don't see anyone as being substantially better.


 
Ah, now you're asking realistic questions.  Haven't the foggiest mate tbf.  And I'm not one for advocating clearing out the old without bringing in the new (though I will make an exception for the Snake That Has Ceased To Strike (does Portugal have fjords he could be pining for?)...

However, and fortunately, this Nani fellow has been brought in to find appropriate replacements.  If I'd been brought in to do the job, I'd have had to phone my little brother and ask who'd he'd buy for his Champ Man team, and then we really would be in trouble.


----------



## mattie (May 27, 2008)

Apropos of nothing, we have the highest proportion of English players of any Premiership team.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/7417746.stm

Someone at the beeb's gone a bit mad with the figures (just worked out the chart option in excel, most likely) - the first diagram is a good example of when not to use false axes.  The second one shows the number of English players per team which is what I'm referring to.  The third is getting a bit boring.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2008)

this is a good thread to follow to keep up with all the rumours and whatnot.


----------



## mattie (May 28, 2008)

Hmm.  Deano to start, allegedly.  Apols if this is common knowledge already.

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3620314,00.html


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2008)

I think Deano and Rooney could work.  At least capello appears to have realised that rooney's best role is back from the main striker.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2008)

Think they mioght be that little bit to similer to be honest. Both of em will like to drop off a bit too much and england don't exactly have anyone on the wings to get ahead of the strikers and who knws whats going on in the centre of the park. Rooney/defoe would be my choice of strikers with ashton as rooneys understudy.

Mcarthey is better then shorey i have decided and if he isn't he is as good.

No idea who is about at the minute in terms of left backs traore off of arsenal would be nice but wont happen, not really found any good left backs on champmanager either. Tis what we have a new european scout for though innit.

dave


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2008)

will kumb not let you sign up with a hotmail account?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2008)

No.  

Get an account with www.fastmail.fm and KUMB will think it is a 'proper' email account.


----------



## bluestreak (May 29, 2008)

Dean Ashton has agreed a new five-year contract at West Ham and will almost treble his salary. (Daily Star) 

Let's hope he regains his form then, eh?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2008)

He was starting to regain it at the end of the season, TBF


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2008)

star are chatting out of thier arses. He is set for talks with the chairmen(or whoever sorts it out) once he has returned from england duty.

dave


----------



## kained&able (May 30, 2008)

A couple of papers have rumours of anton being put up for sale. Dpo we believe them?


dave


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> A couple of papers have rumours of anton being put up for sale. Dpo we believe them?



how much?


----------



## kained&able (May 30, 2008)

doesnt say just he is put up for sale as part of our clearout.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> doesnt say just he is put up for sale as part of our clearout.
> 
> dave




hmmm... not sure..  he is an absolute fuckin idiot but he's not a bad player when he gets his head together.  And, even though we have 25 centre backs, none of em were fit last year


----------



## bluestreak (May 30, 2008)

I'm not convinced I approve of selling Anton.  But is that sentimentality?  he has his moments, but it's pretty clear now that he's never going to be as good as Rio (remember when we could talk about him potentially being better without people laughing and throwing things?) - but as a squad player, could we replace him with better for the money we get for him?


----------



## kained&able (May 30, 2008)

I'm not sure either. He is going to a good defender but he is merely competent at the moment and not sure if i want him in the starting lineup regularly untill he is good. Bench warming at a slighly bigger club might be good for him and we should get a pretty penny for him.

Depends who else we can get in i guess. 7-9 million and i wont complain too loudly.

Centre back rumours so far i have heard are richard dunne and steven taylor both of whom are probabley better.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 30, 2008)

Spurs never seem to pay us decent money for our players (Carrick being a particularly galling example), and that seems the most likely destination for Anton if he should go.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2008)

We should sting them for all we can get if they do want him.


----------



## kained&able (May 30, 2008)

mattie said:


> Spurs never seem to pay us decent money for our players (Carrick being a particularly galling example), and that seems the most likely destination for Anton if he should go.



we were in div one when carrick left though.


dave


----------



## SK. (Jun 1, 2008)

More back page rumours today that he is going to Spurs for six million.  It just doesn't seem right at that price.  There must be more to this story than is being told.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2008)

SK. said:


> More back page rumours today that he is going to Spurs for six million.  It just doesn't seem right at that price.  There must be more to this story than is being told.



I don't know... £6 million sounds about right.  Woodgate went to them for eight.

I dunno, I wouldn't be unhappy if he stayed but I'm not massively bothered if he goes.


----------



## SK. (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah I am not overly bothered as to whether he stays or goes.  Just felt a bit cheap but I suppose when you put it into that context then it does seem a fair price.

Maybe the money is to pay Deano's wages


----------



## SK. (Jun 1, 2008)

Must admit I saw the name Traore and thought oooh ok, but I quickly realised it wasn't the one I was thinking about.  I know most rumours turn out to be false and just the speculation that they are but could there be mileage in this with the departure of Anton?



> Paris Saint Germain defender Sammy Traore has opened the door to a move to West Ham by admitting he would join the Upton Park club without hesitation.
> 
> Traore has returned to PSG after a year-long loan spell at Auxerre, but the Ghanaian revealed he would love a move to England.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2008)

SK. said:


> Must admit I saw the name Traore and thought oooh ok, but I quickly realised it wasn't the one I was thinking about.  I know most rumours turn out to be false and just the speculation that they are but could there be mileage in this with the departure of Anton?



what a strange article.

There must be something going on, players don't normally issue "come and get me" pleas to us!

hmmm....


----------



## SK. (Jun 1, 2008)

Exactly.  And I must admit the article sounds refreshingly honest from the player, he isn't giving it the West Ham big club blah blah blah speech that most players seem to give when they are looking to sign, he knows we aint a top 4 club but he admit that he could play a good game for us, well thats what I read into it anyway.  I googled him and had a look on Youtube at a couple of videos and he seems ok. 32 years old (thats the only thing, not old but obviously not one for a long future etc) played for a few of the better known clubs in France.

Will see if I can find a bit more info on the guy as this one does intrigue me a bit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2008)

6m for Anton is a fucking joke.  He should go for at least 15 considering it's one of our London rivals, we're in no danger of relegation, he's young and a classy defender.


----------



## karrotcake (Jun 2, 2008)

what ever happend to kieron dyer, didn't you sign him from newcastle then he was never heard from again?  think theres any chance he might actually kick a ball this season? you no he was almost close to being a not bad player


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> 6m for Anton is a fucking joke.  He should go for at least 15 considering it's one of our London rivals, we're in no danger of relegation, he's young and a classy defender.



6 mill is about right i reckon. Therefore its far to cheap. We shopuldnt be selling a young player with a few years left on his contract for his market value.

Traore is 32 by the way.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 2, 2008)

karrotcake said:


> what ever happend to kieron dyer, didn't you sign him from newcastle then he was never heard from again?  think theres any chance he might actually kick a ball this season? you no he was almost close to being a not bad player



Started looking OK, then had his leg broken against Bristol Rovers.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 2, 2008)

Let's look at benchmarking.  Spurs are a team in roughly the same position as us next season.  They want to be turning a mid-table finish into being part of the pack chasing the big four.  They want to improve their team, so clearly they see Ferdinand as being a player that, in the right setting can help them get ahead of us.  Therefore, logically, in terms of quality, if we sell him we need to replace him with someone better in order to keep ahead of the Spuddy boys.  If he's to remain part of the set-up, he should only be sold if the offer is too good to turn down.  Like dave says, he's young and has years on his contract.


----------



## mattie (Jun 2, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Let's look at benchmarking.  Spurs are a team in roughly the same position as us next season.  They want to be turning a mid-table finish into being part of the pack chasing the big four.  They want to improve their team, so clearly they see Ferdinand as being a player that, in the right setting can help them get ahead of us.  Therefore, logically, in terms of quality, if we sell him we need to replace him with someone better in order to keep ahead of the Spuddy boys.  If he's to remain part of the set-up, he should only be sold if the offer is too good to turn down.  Like dave says, he's young and has years on his contract.



Purely logically, it makes sense to keep him, even if just to fuck over some other team, but he's renowned for being a pain in the arse - I wonder how significant a factor that would be in deciding whether to ship him on.  It's one of the reasons Reo Coker was allowed to go, although we did get good money for him.


----------



## mattie (Jun 2, 2008)

anyone see the game last night?

Sounds like Deano didn't cover himself with glory:
http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_3639864,00.html


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2008)

mattie said:


> anyone see the game last night?
> 
> Sounds like Deano didn't cover himself with glory:
> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_3639864,00.html



oh dear.

oh well, maybe he'll sign that new contract now...


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2008)

see i actully thought ashton did well first half. The reason why defoe got so much space was ashton pulling people all over the place and getting the ball from deep and his link up play in general was good.

He didn't take his chance though.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2008)

spector is apparently out for 6 months.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7432551.stm

lame.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 3, 2008)

mattie said:


> Purely logically, it makes sense to keep him, even if just to fuck over some other team, but he's renowned for being a pain in the arse - I wonder how significant a factor that would be in deciding whether to ship him on. It's one of the reasons Reo Coker was allowed to go, although we did get good money for him.


 
I suppose there's that.  If he wants to go, he'll just stop turning up on the day like RC did, the shitecunt.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> spector is apparently out for 6 months.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7432551.stm
> 
> lame.



could be worse.  could be somebody who's any good.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2008)

see i dont mind spector, bit of a rubbish centre back(he too small) but more then capable as an lb or rb.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> see i dont mind spector, bit of a rubbish centre back(he too small) but more then capable as an lb or rb.



depends how you define "capable".

he's versatile.  I'll give him that.  








He can play badly in any position.

arf arf.


----------



## mattie (Jun 3, 2008)

Didn't he spend a significant amount of time in midfield last season?  Jack of all trades, master of none.  Enthusiastic though, if that counts.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2008)

mattie said:


> Didn't he spend a significant amount of time in midfield last season?  Jack of all trades, master of none.  Enthusiastic though, if that counts.



yeah.  he was alright in midfield actually.  in a sort of clumsy not-very-good-at-football type way.


----------



## mattie (Jun 3, 2008)

tommers said:


> yeah.  he was alright in midfield actually.  in a sort of clumsy not-very-good-at-football type way.



Although your post makes no sense literally, I know exactly what you mean.  I thought the same about harewood.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2008)

mattie said:


> Although your post makes no sense literally, I know exactly what you mean.  I thought the same about harewood.



I would say that he was a midfield enforcer if that didn't sound so patently ridiculous.


----------



## mattie (Jun 3, 2008)

tommers said:


> I would say that he was a midfield enforcer if that didn't sound so patently ridiculous.



I do seem to remember him tripping people up a lot of the time, if that counts.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7423922.stm

I'm amused we get mentioned in the same breath as United and Toon, with our bloody resources 

But well done, when he leaves in 12 months you'll get a good price


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=123324

What.
The.
Fuck?


----------



## mattie (Jun 5, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=123324
> 
> What.
> The.
> Fuck?



This is all gettting a bit too smoke-and-mirrors for me.

You've got to admire the optimism though:
"And the Iranian still maintains a healthy interest in Carlos Tevez who is currently on loan at Manchester United, *leading to the possibility that he may return to West Ham one day*."


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2008)

Talk about clutching at straws.

It really is time to move on... Nothing to see here!


----------



## mattie (Jun 5, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Talk about clutching at straws.
> 
> It really is time to move on... Nothing to see here!



I think we all know what's coming.  I can hardly wait.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2008)

You mean loads of boring/crocked signings?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 5, 2008)

Good news on dean and its confrimed on the official website.

the jackobson thingy sounds like bollocks to be quite honest.

i dont like this bit of the article though


> Brown is claiming that he is owed £5million in wages and other proceeds after he was asked to leave as director last year. West Ham are considering a countersuit because they are upset that they were fined £5.5million for breaching league rules in the signing of Tévez, which Brown had overseen. West Ham have said that their arguments in both disputes were not affected by the previous disagreement with Joorabchian.



http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/west_ham/article4069312.ece

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 5, 2008)

I fuckin hate the Premier League and I fuckin hope West Ham goes bust

It's a fuckin disgrace what they're all doin

West Ham should be seen by real football fans in exactly the same way they see Milton Keynes


----------



## mattie (Jun 5, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> You mean loads of boring/crocked signings?



Jeez, I'd forgotten we've got that to look forward to as well.....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I fuckin hate the Premier League and I fuckin hope West Ham goes bust
> 
> It's a fuckin disgrace what they're all doin
> 
> West Ham should be seen by real football fans in exactly the same way they see Milton Keynes


----------



## mattie (Jun 5, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I fuckin hate the Premier League and I fuckin hope West Ham goes bust
> 
> It's a fuckin disgrace what they're all doin
> 
> West Ham should be seen by real football fans in exactly the same way they see Milton Keynes



Is the 'g' key not working properly?

Anyway, what would you do all summer without all this?  You need something to moan about.  I actually hope West Ham have done something wrong, or else you'll just look a bit, well, mental.  I suppose Warnock does that to you over time.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 5, 2008)

They've paid Kia £7 million to keep his mouth shut

Surely, I mean SURELY, the fact that West Ham have given him any money whatsoever suggests that legally, the deal between them that was supposedly torn up thereby allowing Tevez to continue playing, was never ever cancelled and was in place all the time? This proves beyond all reasonable doubt that West Ham lied about the contracts, otherwise why give Kia £7 million and a job? But will the Premier League take any action? Will they fuck


----------



## ZAMB (Jun 5, 2008)

mattie said:


> This is all gettting a bit too smoke-and-mirrors for me.
> 
> You've got to admire the optimism though:
> "And the Iranian still maintains a healthy interest in Carlos Tevez who is currently on loan at Manchester United, *leading to the possibility that he may return to West Ham one day*."



Isn't he still theoretically on loan to Manu from West Ham? They mentioned it on TV the other day and I thought 'What would happen if WH dared to ask for him back?


----------



## mattie (Jun 5, 2008)

ZAMB said:


> Isn't he still theoretically on loan to Manu from West Ham? They mentioned it on TV the other day and I thought 'What would happen if WH dared to ask for him back?



Oh Christ, I hope not. 

Although it would piss Fergie off, so could be worth the hassle.


----------



## ZAMB (Jun 5, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> will the Premier League take any action? Will they fuck



Same as they said the charges against Ferguson and his buddy were unproven, even though their slagging off the refs was televised worldwide.

Rooney is still openly swearing at refs. He knows he won't get sent off like Mascherano. 

I'd love to see some unbiased refereeing next season. It'd be a start towards trying to make the FA treat all clubs the same way.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 5, 2008)

Ain't gonna happen.  The bigger clubs will always win.  The entire premise of the PL was designed to ensure that.


----------



## Skimix (Jun 5, 2008)

Well Deano has signed for another 5 years so thats a bit of very good news...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7423922.stm


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> They've paid Kia £7 million to keep his mouth shut
> 
> Surely, I mean SURELY, the fact that West Ham have given him any money whatsoever suggests that legally, the deal between them that was supposedly torn up thereby allowing Tevez to continue playing, was never ever cancelled and was in place all the time? This proves beyond all reasonable doubt that West Ham lied about the contracts, otherwise why give Kia £7 million and a job? But will the Premier League take any action? Will they fuck



it doesn't say that the club have given him £7 million.  It says they have come to an out of court settlement.  

I'm annoyed that he seems to now be working for the club though.  He's a right nasty piece of work.

Still, keep your friends close and your enemies closer I suppose?

Maybe we'll start signing "x brazilian who is strangely playing for CSKA Moscow"

(have you noticed how many of those there are?  step forward mr zahavi)


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2008)

Apparently ljungberg is off to roma for 2million.



dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 9, 2008)

i'm getting seriously worried about next season.  with citeh and spuds making major signings we're already lagging behind the pack.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 9, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> i'm getting seriously worried about next season.  with citeh and spuds making major signings we're already lagging behind the pack.



Agreed.


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> i'm getting seriously worried about next season.  with citeh and spuds making major signings we're already lagging behind the pack.



we are doing the classic "selling before you buy".  If Ljungberg goes then that will be a huge weight off the wage bill.  We'll get a couple in this summer but I don't think it will be anything major.  My thoughts are that they will be more "promising youngster" rather than "ageing injury prone star".  Although KUMB is saying that Gudjohnsen is pretty much done.

city are going to be utterly mental next season.  I think Hughes is a great manager but the owner is a fruitloop.  According to reports they are going to pay ronaldinho £200,000 a WEEK.  That, my friend, is the work of a madman.  They could be the next chelsea, or they could get relegated.  We'll just have to wait and see.

Spurs will probably finish above us next season.  If I'm honest they are a level above us.  They've been doing the things we're starting to do now for about the past five years.  The comedy with spurs comes from their supporters' insistence that they are a "top 4", "big" or whatever club, when in fact they are probably the biggest underperformers in the league apart from newcastle;and their continual massive spending in the transfer market without getting their stated aim of Champion's League football.

We're just a mid table team at the moment and I don't see that changing next year.  Unless, of course, bellamy, parker, ashton, faubert, upson etc etc all avoid injury for most of the season.  Then we might have a chance of a european spot, or a cup run or something.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2008)

No need to worry yet! People with silly money to throw at players go first everyone else sorts themselves out after.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2008)

kained&able said:


> No need to worry yet! People with silly money to throw at players go first everyone else sorts themselves out after.
> 
> dave


Yep,  I think I speak for the whole Premiership when I say how much Wet Sham's buying strategy is envied throughout the division. Send our regards to Mr Dyer et al.


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Yep,  I think I speak for the whole Premiership when I say how much Wet Sham's buying strategy is envied throughout the division. Send our regards to Mr Dyer et al.



you're like the villain in a pantomime.  sidling on from stage right.....


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2008)

You're too kind  . . .


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> You're too kind  . . .



hmmm... maybe the snake in the jungle book?







yeah.  I think that's it...  we're the one on the right btw


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Yep,  I think I speak for the whole Premiership when I say how much Wet Sham's buying strategy is envied throughout the division. Send our regards to Mr Dyer et al.



Yeah i wish we spent 8 million on kabul like you did or rocha. or 18.1 on bent. Bargins all of them!


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2008)

Curiously, you don't mention the £1 mil for Lennon, the £12 mil for Berbatov, the   £2 mill plus loose change for M.Carrick. 

But you almost had me that time, Mr Kained!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2008)

not having carrick as hes not at your club and that was a disgracful price! we was robbed.

How the fuck did we agree to that, i mean honestly.

I thought i might have that one with kabul i mean he is toss! I mean jermain jeans toss as in really really toss.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 9, 2008)

kained&able said:


> not having carrick as hes not at your club and that was a disgracful price! we was robbed.
> 
> How the fuck did we agree to that, i mean honestly.



Because he wanted to go, and we hadn't the gumption to get him on a long contract before he decided he wanted to go.  I vaguely recall being angry with Arsenal, as they had been tapping him up as a replacement for Vieira, the season when Vieira almost went but didn't.  It seemed to get him (Carrick) set on leaving.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 9, 2008)

Capello has spoken in support of Ashton despite his poor debut: http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=123332


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2008)

mattie said:


> Because he wanted to go


Indeed. In fact that's something we have in common, we both lost him to a bigger club.


----------



## mattie (Jun 9, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Indeed. In fact that's something we have in common, we both lost him to a bigger club.



More accurately, those who pay more.

Which is why we ended up with Lucas bloody Neill.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2008)

Is this guy any good:

http://www.getbracknell.co.uk/sport/foo ... for_harper

WEST HAM have emerged as favourites to land Reading midfielder James Harper.

Middlesbrough looked to be leading the chase for the 27-year-old ace, but Hammers boss Alan Curbishley now appears to be in pole position for the former Arsenal youth player.

And the Londoners may still try to make it a double raid by coming back in for Nicky Shorey, who is keen to leave Reading.

Harper, who is still under contract at Madejski Stadium, has not asked for a move, but manager Steve Coppell knows he faces a real battle to try to keep hold of some of his top stars following relegation from the Premier League.

A switch to Upton Park, as opposed to the north east, would be more appealing to Chelmsford-born Harper.

Reading, though, would not sell him on the cheap and would demand at least £3million for a player who has made 305 appearances for the club since moving from Arsenal for £400,000 in February 2001.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2008)

Also
West Ham eyeing Triestina striker Granoche
tribalfooball.com - June 09, 2008 :think:

West Ham United are eyeing Triestina striker Pablo Granoche.
Granoche is regarded as one of the best attacking talents outside of Serie A in Italy and is highly admired by new Hammers football chief Gianluca Nani.


----------



## mattie (Jun 10, 2008)

Harper's OK, but I saw him as a Parker-type player, not sure we need another when we've got more pressing problems.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2008)

Harper would make a decent squad player but is no better then most we have allready.

If boa morte, ljungberg, boywer and mullins all fuck off(or 3/4 do) then 3million wont be a bad price for him but he isnt going to set the world allight.

dont know anythig bout grounoche but everything i am reading seems to rate him fairly highly but he was playing in serie b last season so job to tell wht he would do.

Much more pressing is a left winger and a defensive midfielder though.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2008)

hmmm.... rumours on ITBS are that ferdinand is having a medical at tottenham today...

and...

wait for it...

we're getting lennon in return....


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2008)

anton isnt in the country unless he only went on holiday for two weeks, which would be silly.

Bollocks i say, bollocks!

Also one of the papers would have had it by now. or sky sports or something.



dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 10, 2008)

tommers said:


> hmmm.... rumours on ITBS are that ferdinand is having a medical at tottenham today...
> 
> and...
> 
> ...



Now that could be interesting.  Although we always get screwed when dealing with the spuds.


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2008)

kained&able said:


> anton isnt in the country unless he only went on holiday for two weeks, which would be silly.
> 
> Bollocks i say, bollocks!
> 
> Also one of the papers would have had it by now. or sky sports or something.



the papers didn't have anything about LBM till it happened.

I would say that Anton to Spurs is pretty likely, as for the lennon swap bit, who knows?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah wouldnt be shocked if it happens, but not today.

Huddlestone intrests me a lot more then lennon though.

LBM was last minute in a transfer window though innit so a lot of stuff happening very quickly on that one.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Yeah wouldnt be shocked if it happens, but not today.
> 
> Huddlestone intrests me a lot more then lennon though.
> 
> LBM was last minute in a transfer window though innit so a lot of stuff happening very quickly on that one.



I thought LBM was at the start?  Curbishley's first signing wasn't he?

Anyway...  I think Huddlestone is probably a better player but we need a bit of pace don't we?  And lennon's got that, even if he can't cross for toffee...

It's only a rumour anyway... probably will never happen....


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2008)

We need to make sure mullins doesnt ever have to start another game for us.

Parker has decided he is box to box again so a young tank of a drefnsive midfielder would be great and are fairly rare.

Right wingers grow on trees so is a bit less of a concern im sure some pacey slovenian or something can be found for failry cheap.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't! You'll have me down the Casualty again . . .


----------



## SK. (Jun 12, 2008)

> West Ham striker Bobby Zamora is on the verge of signing for Championship outfit QPR.



From the BBC Website.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 12, 2008)

That'll help their push for greatness.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> That'll help their push for greatness.


----------



## tommers (Jun 12, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


>



indeed.  I like bobby, he tries hard but he isn't quite good enough.  That said, he got us into the premiership and he helped us stay there season before last.  I'd rather carlton cole went but I have a feeling curbs doesn't share my opinion...


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 12, 2008)

*still worrying*

Have we sent Camara home yet?


----------



## tommers (Jun 12, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> *still worrying*
> 
> Have we sent Camara home yet?



I think his loan has ended mate.  He's Wigan's problem now I imagine.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## mattie (Jun 12, 2008)

Have we released Solano?  If so, are we sure that's a good move?


----------



## SK. (Jun 12, 2008)

Yup he is now looking for another club, not so sure it was a good move and we are very quiet on the rumour front.  I know it's still early but it's a bit disconcerting


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2008)

SK. said:


> Yup he is now looking for another club, not so sure it was a good move and we are very quiet on the rumour front.  I know it's still early but it's a bit disconcerting




I don't think we're going to make any big signings.  they even said that on the season ticket renewal thing, which is refreshingly honest at least!

I think curbishley wants to see what the team is like once bellamy, parker, faubert, dyer etc etc etc are all fit.  

Whether that will ever happen of course....

plus, we don't have any money.  Eggy gave it all to Freddie.  

I'd expect a couple of kids to come in and that will be about it.  And they'll try to get rid of a few.  Nobby and Camara have gone.  Expect a few other squad players to follow...  Richard Wright might stay at Southampton....


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2008)

Im going to be relly pissed off if we dont at least sign a starting defensive midfielder.

Other then that i reckon it will depend on who leaves.

If boa morte goes we need another left winger. If ljungberg and solano both leave we could do with someone down the right if zamora leaves we could do with a striker.

If bowyer leaves youre all invited to my party!

dave


----------



## SK. (Jun 16, 2008)

New seasons fixtures are out.  Here are ours LINK

We Start off with a home game against Wigan


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2008)

Apparently we might be picking up steven carr on a free.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Apparently we might be picking up steven carr on a free.
> 
> dave



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SK. (Jun 17, 2008)

And Bellend Bellamy has been fighting again LINK allegedly of course.

Whilst on a charity trip also


----------



## ZAMB (Jun 18, 2008)

SK. said:


> And Bellend Bellamy has been fighting again LINK allegedly of course.
> 
> Whilst on a charity trip also



Perhaps Curbs will buy Joey Barton, and they can do their fighting in-house. Or they could put on fights as half-time entertainment?????


----------



## kained&able (Jun 18, 2008)

If he wants to get drunk and start on his minders thats surely fair enough!

I thought he was hitting enpovorished kids or something. I hope he has had oppitunity to work on his golf swing whilst out there!

dave


----------



## Skimix (Jun 18, 2008)

mattie said:


> Have we released Solano?  If so, are we sure that's a good move?



I'm not, it was nice to have someone who could actually take a free kick for a change.  Guess he's getting a bit past it though.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 18, 2008)

Pompey are looking to pick him up. He was on high wages and 32.

Set piece taking he was usful but was definatly starting to lack mobility.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 18, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Pompey are looking to pick him up. He was on high wages and 32.
> 
> Set piece taking he was usful but was definatly starting to lack mobility.
> 
> dave



and he could only play 60 mins per game.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 18, 2008)

better then bowyer playing ever though innit.

dave


----------



## SK. (Jun 19, 2008)

Apparently Curbs has been named as favourite to be sacked first by bookies William Hill



> Alan Curbishley has been named favourite for the Premier League sack race next season by bookmakers William Hill.
> 
> Curbs has been targeted by the bookmakers despite guiding the Hammers to a top-ten finish last season without most of his first choice squad
> 
> ...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 19, 2008)

My only fear is that we sack him and then Bilic gets a 'bigger' job somewhere else...


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, Shearer's looking to get into management


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> My only fear is that we sack him and then Bilic gets a 'bigger' job somewhere else...



God.  Appointing Bilic would instantly make everything so much more exciting.  Although I've heard that we actually spoke to him last year but he turned us down due to the lack of transfer budget.  He has also just signed a long contract with Croatia.

But still, maybe that's why we haven't signed anybody... we're waiting for Croatia to go out of the Euros so we can announce Bilic.

Ah, in my dreams.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2008)

Aparently anton is off to villa for 6 million now.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2008)

& we getting collichoni as a replacement.

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_3716364,00.html

dave


----------



## Playmaker (Jun 21, 2008)

i have just seen a photo of a wad of cash being given to Trevor Brooking just before West ham were allowed to stay in the Premiership the other year! 

West Ham should  demote themselves and start again in division 2 if they had any morals. That would sort the real fans from the chaff. Or is that Chav?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 21, 2008)

show us the photo or behave.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2008)

Playmaker said:


> i have just seen a photo of a wad of cash being given to Trevor Brooking just before West ham were allowed to stay in the Premiership the other year!
> 
> West Ham should  demote themselves and start again in division 2 if they had any morals. That would sort the real fans from the chaff. Or is that Chav?



  quality.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2008)

Seems par for the course in this thread.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Seems par for the course in this thread.




grumble, grumble, mutter, groan....

apparently it's still interesting enough for you to read.

you could always stop.  I'm sure there's one about spurs somewhere.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2008)

Theres not. Nearest is the dos santos thread. I wanted to take the piss out of them the other day and couldn't


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 23, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Theres not. Nearest is the dos santos thread. I wanted to take the piss out of them the other day and couldn't


 
i reckon we can do them one right here....


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 23, 2008)

*Spuds 08/09 thread*

July


London_Calling said:


> This is our season.  Champions League for sure.


 
August


London_Calling said:


> COYS.


 
September


London_Calling said:


> We was robbed.


 
October


London_Calling said:


> Arsenal aren't that good really.


 
November


London_Calling said:


> We were poisoned.


 
December


London_Calling said:


> Bloody anti-semites at the FA.


 
January


London_Calling said:


> Intertoto cup anyone?


 
.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> grumble, grumble, mutter, groan....
> 
> apparently it's still interesting enough for you to read.


I don't know about interesting, entertaining certainly . . . There is a thread somewhere, though everyone got a bid bored after we won that Cup. You'll remember we won a Cup last season: Wembley steps, European qualification, coming from behind to beat Chelsea . . . ?


bluestreak - you do know none of that means a thing without context, don'cha?


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 23, 2008)

You'll be a big club again one day LC, don't worry.  People will look back to the last 20 years of being the league's most consistent underachievers and laugh about it.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay. 

You do sound a little bitter and a tad earnest, bluestreak - post-weekend blues, perhaps?


----------



## mattie (Jun 23, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Okay.
> 
> You do sound a little bitter and a tad earnest, bluestreak - post-weekend blues, perhaps?



Or dealing with spuds fans first thing on a Monday morning.  It's bad enough at the best of times.


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Okay.
> 
> You do sound a little bitter and a tad earnest, bluestreak - post-weekend blues, perhaps?



oh the irony.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 23, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Okay.
> 
> You do sound a little bitter and a tad earnest, bluestreak - post-weekend blues, perhaps?


 


mattie said:


> Or dealing with spuds fans first thing on a Monday morning. It's bad enough at the best of times.


 

Six of one, half dozen of other, I reckon


----------



## kained&able (Jun 24, 2008)

Allegedly we have slapped an 8millin price tag on anton with villa looking the most likely to buy him.


dave


----------



## SK. (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone reckon we will actually sign anyone?  And I mean anyone?  Can't see us signing anyone of significance as it's been too quiet but c'mon hammers at least give us some decent rumours to yap about.


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2008)

SK. said:


> Does anyone reckon we will actually sign anyone?  And I mean anyone?  Can't see us signing anyone of significance as it's been too quiet but c'mon hammers at least give us some decent rumours to yap about.



well... we can do rumours...

bresciano was on oz telly last night saying that he has agreed personal terms with us and is waiting for palermo to agree a fee

the vice-president of barcelona was in london 2 days ago to arrange the transfer of gudjohnsen to us.

portsmouth have bid for shorey, we haven't.

whether or not we actually sign anybody, we'll have to wait and see.  I reckon there'll be a couple of kids or something but nothing major...

It's all eggy's fault.


----------



## SK. (Jun 26, 2008)

> New Blackburn boss Paul Ince has said his first trip to West Ham as manager is the game of the season for him



I do so hope he gets the kind of reception he desrves


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2008)

have you seen the new ticket prices!?!?


----------



## mattie (Jun 27, 2008)

tommers said:


> have you seen the new ticket prices!?!?



After previous comments made by the board, I'm dreading finding out.

I have only been to two home games in the last three seasons because it's all got out of hand, and now Reading have been relegated I'm not likely to see any matches down this neck of the woods.

I am now a plastic fan.


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2008)

mattie said:


> After previous comments made by the board, I'm dreading finding out.
> 
> I have only been to two home games in the last three seasons because it's all got out of hand, and now Reading have been relegated I'm not likely to see any matches down this neck of the woods.
> 
> I am now a plastic fan.



£63 top price for Cat A.

The cheapest is £35 for Cat B, Band 4.  Restricted View for a Cat B game is £41!!

Fuck's sake.


----------



## mattie (Jun 27, 2008)

tommers said:


> £63 top price for Cat A.
> 
> The cheapest is £35 for Cat B, Band 4.  Restricted View for a Cat B game is £41!!
> 
> Fuck's sake.



cyberrose was saying something about West ham being middle class.  It seems the board shares his view.


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2008)

mattie said:


> cyberrose was saying something about West ham being middle class.  It seems the board shares his view.



who the fuck did that study for them that worked out we all earn 60k a year?  I would like to find them and burn them.

It'll be interesting to see if Upton Park is as full as it historically has been next season.  I, for one, am starting to find it difficult to justify spending £50 to go and watch football when we're paying a mortgage


----------



## mattie (Jun 27, 2008)

tommers said:


> who the fuck did that study for them that worked out we all earn 60k a year?  I would like to find them and burn them.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if Upton Park is as full as it historically has been next season.  I, for one, am starting to find it difficult to justify spending £50 to go and watch football when we're paying a mortgage



I've long since conceded premiership football is outside of my budget, especially with train fares on top.  I can go to watch Bath play rugby for £20 plus beers, and go straight from ground to pub, or go to UP and spend over £100 and have all the hassles of getting home.  It's a pretty easy decision.

I can only hope common sense prevails, and when the attendance drops they reconsider prices.  I am, of course, assuming attendance will drop.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2008)

Icelandic papers are reporting that we will "unveil" Holmar Orn Eyjolfsson on Tuesday.

He's that 17 year old defender / midfielder that we gave a trial to last season.


----------



## linerider (Jun 29, 2008)

SK. said:


> I do so hope he gets the kind of reception he desrves


So do I.:


----------



## SK. (Jul 1, 2008)

> West Ham appear to be leading the chase for Barcelona striker Eidur Gudjohnsen's signature. (Clubcall, 1040 BST)



Good? Bad? not sure myself.  He is a good enough player for our squad but hasn't played much in the last season or so.  Do we need him?  Can't make my mind up on this one.  we have been linked with him a few times now but of course this is still just a rumour.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 1, 2008)

Gudjohnson would be a great signing. Ince will get called a cunt at upton park forever.


----------



## linerider (Jul 2, 2008)

kained&able said:


> . Ince will get called a cunt at upton park forever.


maybe he will turn up in a manure shirt.never forget never forgive.


----------



## SK. (Jul 2, 2008)

> Aston Villa see West Ham's Robert Green as their potential new goalkeeper but would have to pay around £6m for his services. (The Guardian)



Martin O'Neil can fuck off.  Why didn't he just become West Ham Manager instead of trying to buy nearly every player that has come through our doors?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 2, 2008)

Doubt green would go to villa to be honest. Its a bit of a sideways move its not like they are shoe ins for european spots or anything.

lots more gudjohnson rumours today. & we have signed a new fitness coach which can only be a goood thing.

Sk the reason why gudjohnson hasnt played is messi, ronhildinho, xavi, henry, iniesta are ahead of him in the barca attacking mid/wide players rather then bowyer and etherington.

He is more then good enough for us.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 3, 2008)

no news today

however anton is a top lad!

"For me personally, until Alan Curbishley says I am not a West Ham player, then I will be a West Ham player. I love playing for the club."

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_3770111,00.html

Good lamb.


dave


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 3, 2008)

tommers said:


> £63 top price for Cat A.
> 
> The cheapest is £35 for Cat B, Band 4.  Restricted View for a Cat B game is £41!!
> 
> Fuck's sake.



Ya Southerners are getting what you deserve for cheating!! 

He's making you pay for the Compo Sheff Utd are going to get in that 'news blackout' arbitration.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2008)

Attica said:


> Ya Southerners are getting what you deserve for cheating!!
> 
> He's making you pay for the Compo Sheff Utd are going to get in that 'news blackout' arbitration.



  you're such an idiot.

don't forget to breathe.  in... out... in... out....  keep it up!


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 4, 2008)

Attica said:


> Ya Southerners are getting what you deserve for cheating!!
> 
> He's making you pay for the Compo Sheff Utd are going to get in that 'news blackout' arbitration.



I learnt all i know from you tommers


----------



## mattie (Jul 4, 2008)

tommers said:


> Icelandic papers are reporting that we will "unveil" Holmar Orn Eyjolfsson on Tuesday.
> 
> He's that 17 year old defender / midfielder that we gave a trial to last season.



Nowt on website.  Either it isn't a done deal yet or he's so crap that he doesn't even warrant a news item.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2008)

mattie said:


> Nowt on website.  Either it isn't a done deal yet or he's so crap that he doesn't even warrant a news item.



It was on the HK website and in the Icelandic press.  For some reason we haven't reported it yet. 

Maybe they're waiting till we sign ronaldinho before unveiling them in a massive "double swoop"


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha!

So mid-table obscurity or relegation dogfight this year, you reckon?


----------



## mattie (Jul 4, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> So mid-table obscurity or relegation dogfight this year, you reckon?



I predict a promising start with it all falling to shit sometime just before Christmas.

Out of the rubbish-cup-won-by-spuds to a 1st div team, tricky FA Cup draw with a respectable fighting defeat to some Premiership team.

Anton to miss a game to appear on MTV, Bellamy to floor Anton because of it, Ashton to break a leg falling over Anton's prone body.

That last part is a bit more speculative.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> So mid-table obscurity or relegation dogfight this year, you reckon?



mid table obscurity.  same as last year.  and it will be the same every year until curbishley leaves.

promising start.  injuries.  tail off at the end.

nailed on.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2008)

mattie said:


> Nowt on website.  Either it isn't a done deal yet or he's so crap that he doesn't even warrant a news item.



Ha!

Up yours doubterzzzzz.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 4, 2008)

woo hoo a signing!

If we get a decent defenisve midfielder i reckon we will be top 10 again if not probabley looking over our shoulders slightly but never in any real chance of going down.

Then onto billic!

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 5, 2008)

rumours today about lucas neil going to galtasery.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 5, 2008)

Right, been busy getting settled back in blighty, no interweb as yet so won't be posting as much.  I see posting has been slow in my absence... Hmmm...


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Right, been busy getting settled back in blighty, no interweb as yet so won't be posting as much.  I see posting has been slow in my absence... Hmmm...




how long are you here for?  or is it a permanent thing?

(((mrs rd)))


----------



## SK. (Jul 5, 2008)

> Setanta Sports will be showing the pre-season friendly of West Ham v MLS All Stars live from the USA on their channel on 24th July



No information on what time it's going out on but should be worth a watch


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2008)

sweet was hoping someone would have that!

I know we arer all stressing bout lack of signiungs but i was watching skysportsnews earlier and no one has signed anyone! spurs, west brom and fulham are the only teams that have signed 3 or more people so far with even the likes of man united, chelsea and arsenal restricting themselves to one or two thus far.

So no need to panic!

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2008)

apparently we after berami again which would be nice.

dave


----------



## SK. (Jul 6, 2008)

Yup from what I have seen he does look promising but on another note



> West Ham are interested in signing Man Utd defender Mikael Silvestre but could be put off by his £60,000-a-week wage demands. (The People)



hmmmmm  .....eeeeek!!!!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2008)

oh yeah was going to post that one. But couldnt type the words they scare me too much.

Silvestre is shockingly bad.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2008)

ITBS says behrami is done.  obvious disclaimers apply.

never forget bent.

not quite sure how we're paying for it, I thought we had no money.


----------



## mattie (Jul 7, 2008)

tommers said:


> ITBS says behrami is done.  obvious disclaimers apply.
> 
> never forget bent.
> 
> not quite sure how we're paying for it, I thought we had no money.



Hmmm, I thought he would cost big bucks.


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2008)

mattie said:


> Hmmm, I thought he would cost big bucks.



well, then there are two choices....  either the club have been playing their cards much closer to their chest than we thought..

or somebody is going for a lot of money....


----------



## mattie (Jul 7, 2008)

tommers said:


> well, then there are two choices....  either the club have been playing their cards much closer to their chest than we thought..
> 
> or somebody is going for a lot of money....



How much for Anton and Neill?  I heard we're hoping for 8 million for the dimmer of the two.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 7, 2008)

anton and luicas neil being the likely candidates. although its not like our chairmen is short of a bob or two so maybe he just decided we actually do need to spoend some money!


Nothing about berhami on either teamtalk or skysports.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Nothing about berhami on either teamtalk or skysports.



there's a guy who posts on ITBS who seems to have the inside track.  He's said that "as far as he understands" it's done.

I wouldn't lie to you blud.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 7, 2008)

Fpr real?



yay we have links to someone oin the inside again! Its been a while.

Now the question is is he lucas neils replacement at rb or will we play him further foward?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 9, 2008)

There are a few posters on ITBS who know pretty much everything.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 9, 2008)

tommers said:


> how long are you here for?  or is it a permanent thing?
> 
> (((mrs rd)))



Moved back over.  At least for 2 years. 

I'm oop narth though.


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Moved back over.  At least for 2 years.
> 
> I'm oop narth though.



Careful up there, from what I've seen on the boards they're a strange breed.


----------



## tommers (Jul 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> There are a few posters on ITBS who know pretty much everything.




yes.  it seems he may have got this one wrong though...   he said he was told on saturday it was done but now the guy's agent has released a story to say he wants champs league football and is going to buy out his contract with lazio.

From reading between the lines it looks like they're angling for a bigger club, but if nobody comes in for him then he'll have to start looking at clubs like us and he'll have to do that "I stood in the chicken run with my dad" thing.


----------



## tommers (Jul 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Moved back over.  At least for 2 years.
> 
> I'm oop narth though.



oh dear.  where up north?  and, more to the point, why?


----------



## SK. (Jul 9, 2008)

This is a bit worrying if true



> Villa and Blackburn are on alert after talks to increase goalkeeper Robert Green's salary at West Ham stalled on Tuesday night. (Daily Mirror)



I know it's only a rumour and The Mirror but I don't like the sound of it!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 9, 2008)

I never take anythign seriously that the mirror say about west ham. They really dont like us for some reason.

Bunch of millwall and spurs supporting nancy's.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 9, 2008)

tommers said:


> oh dear.  where up north?  and, more to the point, why?



Newcastle.  Mostly cos it's (much) cheaper, and got a wife/kid to support while I study...

Actually it seems quite a decent city.  Not that big yet my wife found a shop selling all the proper mainland chinese stuff she likes, that she couldn't even find in London...


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Newcastle.  Mostly cos it's (much) cheaper, and got a wife/kid to support while I study...
> 
> Actually it seems quite a decent city.  Not that big yet my wife found a shop selling all the proper mainland chinese stuff she likes, that she couldn't even find in London...



Nice - my mate worked at the uni there, a stone's throw from St James' Park.  Lovely city, Jesmond Dene is a tidy place for a stroll and there's loads of decent bars.  The Baltic is pretty good as well.  What district are you in?


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2008)

SK. said:


> This is a bit worrying if true
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's only a rumour and The Mirror but I don't like the sound of it!



When they say 'stalled', do they just mean they discussed it and everyone went home for the evening?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 9, 2008)

They mean we havent quite filled up our back pages yet so letys make something plausible up.

Lucas neils agent has rubbished him going to galatasery saying he likes it here hes the captain gets on well with curbs and has heard nothing of this and you know he isn't harry kewell yeah.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Newcastle.  Mostly cos it's (much) cheaper, and got a wife/kid to support while I study...
> 
> Actually it seems quite a decent city.  Not that big yet my wife found a shop selling all the proper mainland chinese stuff she likes, that she couldn't even find in London...



cool, newcastle is a great city, went up there a few years ago and had a brilliant time... will be in boro soon enough as well, I imagine....


----------



## tommers (Jul 9, 2008)

hmmm... our man in the know has been back on to say that behrami is now our player...

also says there is a chance that mccartney is back off to sunderland, apparently his family can't settle here...

usual rules apply to those two though, things change, he might be wrong etc.. but he is usually right.

oh, and there's a statement on the website saying we're allowing zamora and pantsil to talk to fulham...

movement at last!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 10, 2008)

mattie said:


> Nice - my mate worked at the uni there, a stone's throw from St James' Park.  Lovely city, Jesmond Dene is a tidy place for a stroll and there's loads of decent bars.  The Baltic is pretty good as well.  What district are you in?



I'm a ten minute walk from jesmond dene.   i agree, it's a lovely park.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 10, 2008)

tommers said:


> cool, newcastle is a great city, went up there a few years ago and had a brilliant time... will be in boro soon enough as well, I imagine....



Well if you're coming up this way let me know and we can go for a beer... Boro's near enough after all.


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Well if you're coming up this way let me know and we can go for a beer... Boro's near enough after all.



will do.  when's the boro away game next season?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like berhami is off to wunder bremen today.

zamora and pansil have been given permission to talk to fulham. With quotes from scott duxberry and everything so it might actually be true.

If we get 5 mill for the pair i will be more then happy.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Looks like berhami is off to wunder bremen today.
> 
> zamora and pansil have been given permission to talk to fulham. With quotes from scott duxberry and everything so it might actually be true.
> 
> If we get 5 mill for the pair i will be more then happy.



have faith dave, have faith.

one paper said £6.5 million for bobby and johnny!


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm hearing Sunderland are offering pushing £5million for McCartney, seemed a bit steep.


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2008)

mattie said:


> I'm hearing Sunderland are offering pushing £5million for McCartney, seemed a bit steep.



that is a lot of money for him.  he's decent and I'll be sad to see him go but that's not a bad price....


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2008)

tommers said:


> that is a lot of money for him.  he's decent and I'll be sad to see him go but that's not a bad price....



My brain's not working today - who else we got at left-back?


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2008)

mattie said:


> My brain's not working today - who else we got at left-back?



nobody.  spector can cover there "in a pinch".


----------



## kained&able (Jul 10, 2008)

spector and thats it.

Hence why we keep getting linked to shorey.

I wanna keep mcarthy he has been very solid for us.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2008)

I heard Roberto Carlos was talking about the Premier League....


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 10, 2008)

mccarthy is staying, but i'll be interested to see how much we get for pantsil and zammo.  6 mil the pair i reckon.


----------



## SK. (Jul 10, 2008)

An Update on the friendly with the MLS Allstars



> West Ham United are set to face England midfielder David Beckham when the club *plays the Major League Soccer All-Stars in Toronto on Thursday 24 July*.
> 
> The LA Galaxy player was among the eleven names voted into the First XI following a poll of fans, players, media and coaches/general managers. Beckham was second in the combined voting behind US star striker and club-mate Landon Donovan, while the next most popular was the veteran Chicago Fire and Mexico playmaker Cuauhtemoc Blanco. *The match, which kicks off at midnight London time, will be broadcast live in England via Setanta Sports.*
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2008)

we've signed another 17 year old.  

balint bajner 

here


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 11, 2008)

Top notch.  Planning for the future shows a bit of ambition.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 11, 2008)

tommers said:


> we've signed another 17 year old.
> 
> balint bajner
> 
> here



And I'm glad to hear we've "Swooped" for someone at last.  usually it's other teams swooping for players we're about to sign.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to see that european talent scout is earning his money!

does anyone know if the u19 championships are being shown anywhere? I wanna see if he is any good and see if sears and tomkins are progressing.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 11, 2008)

Gudjohnsons agent is saying eiudur doesnt want to fo to birmingham and would favour a move to either manchester or London.

That means its between us and man city yeah?

Can't imagine arsenal, manure or spurs(cos they have lots of mids) being intrested in him and can't imagine fulham being able to afford him.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 11, 2008)

If spuds lose Berba (and Keane), Gudjohnsen would be a useful player for them.


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2008)

we've come to an out of court agreement with brown.  

somebody has said that we are going to swap zamora and paintsil for bullard + 4.5 million 

you've gotta love it.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 11, 2008)

fuck bullard. No more injury prone midfielders please!

I hear we might be in for leicters joe matlock as a 2nd choice leftback. Deal may or may not be done after the u19 tournement.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2008)

kained&able said:


> fuck bullard. No more injury prone midfielders please!
> 
> I hear we might be in for leicters joe matlock as a 2nd choice leftback. Deal may or may not be done after the u19 tournement.
> 
> dave



yeah, I think the bullard thing was just a joke


----------



## kained&able (Jul 11, 2008)

good good. I remember runours of us going in for him during the last season so can't be too carful.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 12, 2008)

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_3810504,00.html

apparently trained with us on friday even though i swear the squad is allready in america. who knows?

dave


----------



## SK. (Jul 13, 2008)

> Fulham have emerged as favourites to sign Everton striker *Andrew Johnson* for £10m after having a £5m bid rejected. (Various)
> 
> *However, West Ham have bid £11m for the striker and look likely to beat Wigan and Fulham to his signature.
> *



Also



> Manchester City will bid £1.6m to tempt West Ham full-back Lucas Neill to Eastlands.



as much as I don't think he did much for us last season that seems damn cheap and a bit cheeky in my opnion.

All those are just rumours as usual. but if the likes of Carlton Cole does go to Sunderland Andrew Johnson wouldn't be a bad purchase at all but does that mean we won't be going for Gudjohnson?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2008)

i dont think we are in for johnson, at least i hope not. Would much perfer gudjohnson and i dont think we have 11million to spend on a player. That would be 4 million over our recored signing, for johnson who in all likelyhood would spend most of his time on the bench(presuming bellemy and ashton are fit) don't buy it.

7.5 million!!!!

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_3814096,00.html

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2008)

See on ourwebsite we are playing villareal in a freindly On the 9th of auguest. No one told me. Am tempted. Is band 3 seats rubbish i can't really remember. £15 quid is all im prepared to pay though.

Todays rumour is we are in for the rangers keeper neil alexander.

We probabley need a new back up keeper Unless steach is ready. We should let jimmy walker get some first team league football and start punching other players likes he used to. Gawd bless jimmy walker!

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2008)

according to KUMB we've also signed some 16 yr old polish defender... modelski.

I like it.. we're going to romp the U18s.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2008)

Not seen it on offical website yet. But yay at european scout!

Bout time we won the fa youth cup again.

with the ipending departure of zamora(6 million )

The question is do we need anyone else or is sears ready to go???

bellemy, ashon, carlton cole, sears. Doesn't sound like a bad plan to me but wouldnt mind sears going out on loan this season to a champipnship club to toughhen him up and get lots of games.

speaking of sears england vs czech is on euro sport at half 4!

http://www.wheresthematch.com/tv/home.asp. what a usful site!
dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2008)

kained&able said:


> bellemy, ashon, carlton cole, sears. Doesn't sound like a bad plan to me but wouldnt mind sears going out on loan this season to a champipnship club to toughhen him up and get lots of games.



I think we need another striker.  Bellamy and Ashton are both made of glass and you really don't want cole and sears playing the majority of games...  although if curbishley persists with the 4-5-1 then maybe we could get by.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2008)

If he persists with that he will be sacked.

I remember when 4-3-3 was the perfered formation. One up front at west ham is just wrong.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 14, 2008)

tommers said:


> I think we need another striker.  Bellamy and Ashton are both made of glass and you really don't want cole and sears playing the majority of games...  although if curbishley persists with the 4-5-1 then maybe we could get by.



So, if we were to follow up on the rumored targets, Gudjohnsen as Ashton-alike or Johnson as Bellamy-alike?  Gudjhonsen can play midfield as well, tips the balance in my book.  Could do with a speed merchant up front though, Sears is nippy isn't he?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2008)

sears and bellemy are fast as fuck!

Gudjohnson i would want playing in midfield preferably down the right so that bowyer can fuck off. But he can play all acrross the midfield, just off the striker or as a foward. I really want him at west ham, would be a great signing.

would never compared andy johnson and craig bellemy to be honest, very very different players. JOhnson does most of his work with his back to goal and out on the wing  doesn't he?  bellmey is very much a shoulder of the last man kinda guy.

Just seen that nigel winterburn has become a coach at blackburn. Tis a shame i always had a soft spot for him.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree with you guys, Gudjohnson would be my preferred target, Johnson has his moments and I think with the right team he could be a good player again, but I'm not convinced enough to choose him over Gudjohnson.


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Just seen that nigel winterburn has become a coach at blackburn. Tis a shame i always had a soft spot for him.



well, he's now part of ince's evil empire so you'll just have to forget about him.  winterburn is dead to us now dave.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2008)

I know.

as long as he doesnt sign stuart pearce to be something i will cope.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 14, 2008)

kained&able said:


> sears and bellemy are fast as fuck!
> 
> Gudjohnson i would want playing in midfield preferably down the right so that bowyer can fuck off. But he can play all acrross the midfield, just off the striker or as a foward. I really want him at west ham, would be a great signing.
> 
> ...



I thought that was the main thing we missed with Bellamy and Dyer out, a bit of real pace up front.  If we can get Gudjohnsen in to play it about behind Ashton with Bellamy and Dyer running on, it's looking quite rosy.  

Two fantasies there, one getting Gudjohnsen, the other Dyer not being injured.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2008)

gudjohnsen is the more liely to come true i reckon.

Yeah etherington out didnt help much either. Reckon boa morte wouldhave been the fastets player int the squad last season(untill sears came through) and he isnt exactly rapid anymore.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2008)

kained&able said:


> gudjohnsen is the more liely to come true i reckon.
> 
> Yeah etherington out didnt help much either. Reckon boa morte wouldhave been the fastets player int the squad last season(untill sears came through) and he isnt exactly rapid anymore.



Ugh.  I just remembered what it was like with us playing cole up front on his own.   I really hope we don't do that any more.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2008)

prey bellmeys leg doesnt die then!

from kanoute-dicanio-defoe

to carlton cole is a bit rubbish isn't it.

you heard anything more bout this pole you were banging on about earlier? still not found out anything about him or if he has signed.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2008)

kained&able said:


> you heard anything more bout this pole you were banging on about earlier? still not found out anything about him or if he has signed.



nah, there's just a story on the KUMB homepage.  His club have said that we've signed him.  Same as with that hungarian fella.  The lack of confirmation from the club is a bit annoying though.

Or do you mean behrami?  Not heard much more but a Sun journo who posts on ITBS says that the club are saying we've signed a pre-contract agreement with him.  I think the deal is that he has bought out, or is buying out, the last year of his contract with Lazio and has agreed to join us once that is all sorted.  I imagine, of course, that it could all change though.  Look at Alves and NFB.  (Never forget bent.)


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2008)

behrami is swiss not polish.

Just about finished watching the england u19's sears and well every attacking player was shite.

tomkins looked dcent his positional play is very good and he seems to be fairly good with his long passes as well.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2008)

kained&able said:


> behrami is swiss not polish.



Yeah I know.  I was just checking.  

what was the score?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2008)

lost two nil. czech were down to ten men for last 20minsish and down to 9 for the last 5.

I was shocked at how crap we were going foward with sears, scott sincalir, daniel sturridge on the field. All very highly rated. Only sincalir and daniel rose(whom i know nothing about) looked any good other then the two centre backs.(tomkins and some house)

You will be glad to know spurs young keepr looked really shit(other then one decent save) but i would expect the keepr to be the worst player on the pitch they mature later innit.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 15, 2008)

apparently blackburn are intrested in bellemy and lucas neil.

don't reckon its true or will happen but i don't like there not being new posts on this thread!

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2008)

kained&able said:


> apparently blackburn are intrested in bellemy and lucas neil.
> 
> don't reckon its true or will happen but i don't like there not being new posts on this thread!
> 
> dave



I thought it was city?  They can have neill, but hands off bellamy...


----------



## kained&able (Jul 15, 2008)

might well be i wrote mark hughs originally and then thought that can't be right, so am not sure.

Neither make a lot of sense.

They can't have neil either, unless you know of a decnt right back thats availible!

dave


----------



## SK. (Jul 16, 2008)

> Newcastle have suffered a set back in their transfer plans as West Ham defender Anton Ferdinand has pulled out of transfer negotiations with the club. (The Independent)



Didn't realise Newcastle had shown an interest 



> Australia defender Lucas Neill moved a step closer to joining Manchester City after West Ham agreed a deal with Lazio right-back Valon Behrami



On off on off, I wonder if anything is actually going to come of this?


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, so long zammo and pantsil, 6.3 the pair.  Not bad really.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 16, 2008)

SK. said:


> Didn't realise Newcastle had shown an interest
> 
> 
> 
> On off on off, I wonder if anything is actually going to come of this?



really not conv8nced behermi is a right back to be honest. would perfer to see him on the wing.

anton can't pull out of transfer negotationbs, no bid was accepted or made. So either newcastle tapped him up or this is bollocks.

so sayeth

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 17, 2008)

more rumours about neil to man city. looks like there might be something to this.

Presuming neil goes who would you lot have as captain?

upson or mcarthy seem the logical choices to me. Both should play every game and i think are loud enough and have enough experience for everyone to listen.

noble may well be captain one day but not yet.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 17, 2008)

Hard to say, I think Upson might well be the man, otherwise... uh... hmmmm....


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2008)

nigel quashie.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 17, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Well, so long zammo and pantsil, 6.3 the pair.  Not bad really.



Personally I think we've totally mugged Fulham there...


----------



## SK. (Jul 17, 2008)

I think Upson would make a good captain but what about Scott Parker? could he be in with a shout.


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Personally I think we've totally mugged Fulham there...



as mod said on the other thread, makes up for LBM!

Almost.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 17, 2008)

SK. said:


> I think Upson would make a good captain but what about Scott Parker? could he be in with a shout.



oh yeah forgot about him completly. good call.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 17, 2008)

we have signed another 17 year old. this ones hungerian and i think a striker.

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_3829038,00.html

thats all well and good but we need a defnsive mid goddanm it!


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2008)

kained&able said:


> we have signed another 17 year old. this ones hungerian and i think a striker.
> 
> http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_3829038,00.html
> 
> ...



that's the same fella from that sun article last week.

it's really annoying that there's still not been any confirmation from the club about him, or that polish guy.


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2008)

davenport played tonight!

I thought he was dead.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 18, 2008)

You'll wish he was


/cha-ching!


----------



## mattie (Jul 18, 2008)

What's all this ruckus about Green considering his future, whatever the hell that means?


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2008)

mattie said:


> What's all this ruckus about Green considering his future, whatever the hell that means?



he's pissed off that he isn't getting a new contract.  I can understand his annoyance (kind of, he's still on 28k a year), but going to the press about it is a cunt's trick.  Shame as he was one of my heroes and after all that stuff about his Africa trip it shows him up a bit.  The club say he signed a 5 year contract last year and it even has a review clause in it for next summer. 

Been watching the TdF today and it provides a marked contrast to football at the moment.

I'm running out of patience with footballers.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 18, 2008)

28k a week, i think you mean.  that's nearly 1.5 million a year.


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> 28k a week, i think you mean.  that's nearly 1.5 million a year.





oh yeah.  my mind obviously did a "that's ridiculous" thing without me realising.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 18, 2008)

i know, i'd actually left the thread before my pedant's radar went off.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 19, 2008)

tommers said:


> davenport played tonight!



broken neck but not dead!

gREEN signed a new contract last season and the board dont want to talk to him till next year about it. seems fair enough to be honest. I would be suprised if there are many keepers on more then 30k a week as well to be honest.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 20, 2008)

zamora reckons he should play for england and is as good as ashton.

you've gotta laugh.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 21, 2008)

kained&able said:


> zamora reckons he should play for england and is as good as ashton.
> 
> you've gotta laugh.
> 
> dave



I admire the optimism.

In mitigation, it must have been pretty irritating to play well and then be dropped for a half-fit Ashton.  Even more annoying to be dropped for Carlton Cole, I'd imagine.


----------



## linerider (Jul 21, 2008)

according to teletext it kicked off at the columbus match,100 fans fighting at half time.the Inter Continental Firm maybe. we won 3-1 by the way


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 22, 2008)

richard wright has signed for ipswich.


----------



## SK. (Jul 22, 2008)

And according to latest Reports George McCartney has signed a new 5 yr deal


----------



## tommers (Jul 23, 2008)

SK. said:


> And according to latest Reports George McCartney has signed a new 5 yr deal




good news!  Maybe he's left his wife, or bought her a new yacht or something.


----------



## mattie (Jul 23, 2008)

Another stupid rumour for us to read, perhaps laugh about and promptly forget.  We're apparently still 'interested' in Djibril Cisse, according to the Daily Star (as referenced by the Beeb).

We will also apparently be completing the signing of that Swiss bloke for £5M.  He's also got great tattoos, I see a link.


----------



## tommers (Jul 23, 2008)

haha, from yesterday's fiver...



> SOMEBODY ISN'T FEELING VERY OLYMPIC TODAY
> 
> Great news: football's coming home! Not to England, the nation that arch-fraudsters Frank Skinner and David Baddiel tried to con the world into calling the cradle of football, but to its real birth-place - China.
> 
> ...


----------



## chieftain (Jul 23, 2008)

lol...

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/west_ham/article4371094.ece

Been watching to much Green St chaps


----------



## tommers (Jul 23, 2008)

chieftain said:


> lol...
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/west_ham/article4371094.ece
> 
> Been watching to much Green St chaps



silly yanks.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 23, 2008)

mattie said:


> Another stupid rumour for us to read, perhaps laugh about and promptly forget. We're apparently still 'interested' in Djibril Cisse, according to the Daily Star (as referenced by the Beeb).


 
Yeah, just what we need, another crocked buffoon.


----------



## mattie (Jul 23, 2008)

Swiss Tony has (finally) signed on the dotted line.

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3856331,00.html


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 23, 2008)

chieftain said:


> lol...
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/west_ham/article4371094.ece
> 
> Been watching to much Green St chaps



That's a bit mad - when how many of those West Ham fans were actually British!

There's clips of it on YouTube


----------



## tommers (Jul 23, 2008)

mattie said:


> Swiss Tony has (finally) signed on the dotted line.
> 
> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3856331,00.html



good signing I think.  given a price tag of 12 million euros by lazio in january... him and faubert on the right hand side makes me quite excited.... and the fact that we seem to have finally got somebody for a lot less than the other side wanted also makes me happy.  Maybe Nani will actually improve our transfer dealings.


----------



## mattie (Jul 23, 2008)

He's either worryingly unimaginative or has very, very low aspirations.

"It's my dream come true to play for West Ham and play in the Premier League."

eta, because I can't be arsed starting a new thread on it -
Shilton displays signs of early senility:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/internationals/7521855.stm


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 23, 2008)

so what was the MLS XI score?

also, i think he's a good signing.


----------



## tommers (Jul 23, 2008)

mattie said:


> He's either worryingly unimaginative or has very, very low aspirations.
> 
> "It's my dream come true to play for West Ham and play in the Premier League."



I read that as "I will move to Spurs in 2 years time"


----------



## chieftain (Jul 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> I read that as "I will move to Spurs in 2 years time"



Now that depends on if he's any good, the flow of shit players is generally in your direction

West Hams good player > Spurs

Spurs duffers > West Ham


----------



## tommers (Jul 23, 2008)

chieftain said:


> Now that depends on if he's any good, the flow of shit players is generally in your direction
> 
> West Hams good player > Spurs
> 
> Spurs duffers > West Ham



and spurs good players go to arsenal. 

or man utd.



or liverpool.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 23, 2008)

That's how it works chief.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 23, 2008)

Any of you hammers fans hear about this? :http://www.usatoday.com/sports/soccer/2008-07-20-crew-west-ham-friendly_N.htm

Some 'friendly'.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 24, 2008)

tommers said:


> and spurs good players go to arsenal.
> 
> or man utd.
> 
> ...



unfortunately yes... or they go to Pompey!


----------



## tommers (Jul 24, 2008)

chieftain said:


> unfortunately yes... or they go to Pompey!



wouldn't wish that on anybody!










(sorry balbi)


----------



## tommers (Jul 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Any of you hammers fans hear about this? :http://www.usatoday.com/sports/soccer/2008-07-20-crew-west-ham-friendly_N.htm
> 
> Some 'friendly'.



nah, hadn't heard anything about that.  there was a fight you say?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, the americans provoked the hammers fans into it it seems.


----------



## mattie (Jul 24, 2008)

Whilst we're having the 'pleasure' of talking about the spuds, have a gander at this awesome photo.  He looks like the bloke off Forrest Gump.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/h/hull_city/7523541.stm


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2008)

Plays well in a partnership with Callum Davenport.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 24, 2008)

We should bid millions and get in there before Hull.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2008)

You did . ..  oh, you mean Gardner!


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 24, 2008)

tommers said:


> nah, hadn't heard anything about that. there was a fight you say?


 
A fight?  You'd think someone would have mentioned it  Perhaps they've been watching too much Green Street


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 24, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> You did . .. oh, you mean Gardner!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 24, 2008)

tommers said:


> wouldn't wish that on anybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You small clubs, always jealous of success


----------



## tommers (Jul 24, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> A fight?  You'd think someone would have mentioned it  Perhaps they've been watching too much Green Street




mmmm.. . perhaps.  I don't know, I haven't heard anything about it.  Luckily this incident seems to have been kept in perspective and not had lots of completely over the top stories about it on football websites and forums

which is really good.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> You small clubs, always jealous of success


 
It's all caviar sandwiches and scantily clad ladies for you now, but remember who your friends are eh?


----------



## tommers (Jul 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> You small clubs, always jealous of success



I see muntari is off to inter...  good decision or bad decision?  still, harry will have £12.7 million to spend...  that'll buy another wing on sandbank mansions.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 24, 2008)

12.7 million for 3ft 1inch of double barrelled nippy Chelsea winger


----------



## Andy the Don (Jul 24, 2008)

linerider said:


> according to teletext it kicked off at the columbus match,100 fans fighting at half time.the Inter Continental Firm maybe. we won 3-1 by the way


 
West ham unfurled a banner saying "ICF 30 Years Undefeated" in the Columbus Crew end. The "crew" responded by singing Millwall songs, no one likes us etc.. and it all kicked off from there with the police using pepper spray and truncheons..


----------



## SK. (Jul 24, 2008)

Just a reminder Setanta Sports tonight starts 00:25 V MLS AllStars


----------



## mattie (Jul 25, 2008)

We lost.

I hope it's a case of saving the good'uns up for when it matters.


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2008)

mattie said:


> We lost.
> 
> I hope it's a case of saving the good'uns up for when it matters.



in the season we got relegated we won every single pre-season friendly.

they mean absolutely nothing. 

I'm just happy that nobody's snapped their legs in two yet.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 25, 2008)

MLS players are half way through their season or something and were bound to be more match fit than west ham,and even then they only won it with a penalty that looked a bit harsh when i saw it on the news.


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> MLS players are half way through their season or something and were bound to be more match fit than west ham,and even then they only won it with a penalty that looked a bit harsh when i saw it on the news.



yeah, neill seems to be carrying on from the end of last season.  What happened to him?  It was all going so well.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 25, 2008)

tommers said:


> I'm just happy that nobody's snapped their legs in two yet.


 
There's still plenty of time.  And we can always buy Cisse, though he's running out of unsnapped leg I'm sure he can find somewhere that he hasn't broken yet.


----------



## mattie (Jul 25, 2008)

tommers said:


> yeah, neill seems to be carrying on from the end of last season.  What happened to him?  It was all going so well.



Last season he seemed to be undroppable, which I don't think helped either him or the team.  Might be different with the Swiss bloke in the squad, previously it was either Neill or Spector.


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2008)

we've imported a load of foreign medics.

there's an article on the website that I can't be bothered to link to.

interesting.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/jul/26/manchesterunited.premierleague
If its true wonder how much will your lot get?


----------



## tommers (Jul 26, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/jul/26/manchesterunited.premierleague
> If its true wonder how much will your lot get?





nothing?


----------



## linerider (Jul 28, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/jul/26/manchesterunited.premierleague
> If its true wonder how much will your lot get?



Helping us stay in the premier league. PRICELESS


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2008)

Article by Sir Geoff Hurst on England's Best Ever Captain.  And no, it's not John Terry.

http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/sport/2008/07/29/cool_calm_and_courageous_moore.html

Not that insightful, but some good youtube links.


----------



## SK. (Aug 3, 2008)

So where are we at currently?

Dyer out for a while yet with a stress fracture?

Ashton is not for sale according to Duxbury .... He used the term hell freezes over but well anything is possible but for once I really doubt it would happen.

the Nicky Shorey deal has risen it's head again and depending on who you believe it could be done this week? do we need him? do we rate him?

the shaktar Donesk keeper has had a medical and a deal to be completed this week?

Moore's Number 6 shirt to be retired.  A little too late personally but yeah I think it should happen.

Anything else to stop this thread dropping into the abyss again?


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 3, 2008)

*shrugs*

mid table mid table mid table


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2008)

bellamy's done his hamstring.
ferdinand was "pulled off" after 39 minutes as a precaution.
dyer is out for another 6 weeks at least.
mccartney is still out.
cole is injured.

good to see the injuries are clearing up.

meanwhile we're being linked with saha. 

in better news...

ashton scored a hattrick last night.

some 19 year old palermo striker might be coming on loan.

and the same source who predicted behrami, LBM etc etc is saying that Bent wants to leave Spurs cos the atmosphere there is so bad and all the players / manager / coaches hate each other, to the point where training is really unenjoyable.

nice to hear it's not just us.


----------



## Iam (Aug 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> meanwhile we're being linked with saha.



Oh, please! Please please please please!


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2008)

Iam said:


> Oh, please! Please please please please!



nah.  it will never happen.  could you imagine?  we sign the only player more injured than our current players?  there'd be a riot.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> and the same source who predicted behrami, LBM etc etc is saying that Bent wants to leave Spurs cos the atmosphere there is so bad and all the players / manager / coaches hate each other, to the point where training is really unenjoyable.
> 
> nice to hear it's not just us.


 Nice tournament win at the weekend beating Celtic 2-0 and Dortmund 3-0. 

Hope you don't mind if I refer to this quote in a few weeks . . . Dyer's injured, you say?


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Nice tournament win at the weekend beating Celtic 2-0 and Dortmund 3-0.
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I refer to this quote in a few weeks . . . Dyer's injured, you say?



go for it.  nice to see you're still biting. 

dyer's been injured for a long time.

bent's spurs experience hasn't quite lived up to his expectations.  poor l'il soldier.


----------



## SK. (Aug 6, 2008)

And we are giving Ben Thatcher a trial????? WTF for? With Bellamy liable to throw a wobbler from time to time why would we want another hothead?


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2008)

SK. said:


> And we are giving Ben Thatcher a trial????? WTF for? With Bellamy liable to throw a wobbler from time to time why would we want another hothead?




I think we're assembling the world's most evil team.  We're going to construct some kind of volcano lair and take over the world.

I can't see any other explanation.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 6, 2008)

*puts head in hands*


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> *puts head in hands*









thatcher takes his medical.


----------



## SK. (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you know what.  I think we are going to be fucked for the new season and I am really starting to get a bit concerned before the season even bloody starts.

So Spurs put in a £15mill bid for Ashton but is rejected now rumoured to be upped to £20mill.  Now *If* we sell Curbishley cannot be trusted to spend that money, because we know he will probably go and fucking buy Saha for example.

Apparently Freddie L has been paid off and won't be back

A team of thugs and crocks.


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2008)

SK. said:


> Do you know what.  I think we are going to be fucked for the new season and I am really starting to get a bit concerned before the season even bloody starts.
> 
> So Spurs put in a £15mill bid for Ashton but is rejected now rumoured to be upped to £20mill.  Now *If* we sell Curbishley cannot be trusted to spend that money, because we know he will probably go and fucking buy Saha for example.
> 
> ...



lots of ifs and buts there mate.  We haven't signed saha and thatcher or sold ashton yet, we don't know whether ljungberg has been paid off either.  If we do all those things then I think your assessment will be bang on.  We'll struggle.

I can only hope that Curbishley isn't in charge of transfers any more.


----------



## zoltan (Aug 6, 2008)

cant believe you took Dyer off our hands for proper real money.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 6, 2008)

Innit.


----------



## zoltan (Aug 6, 2008)

I pray at the foot of the great Sir Bobby Robson and fo a while felt that Dyer was going to be one of the greats at NUFC - SBR is usually pretty good at this kind of thing, but hes missed his chance now. an overpaid arrogant little wanker

Bellamy is another matter tho - hes a twat granted, but always tries his best if his minds in the right place & the manager has managed to achive that difficult balancing act  to get the best out of him - he got us through to th 2nd round of th Chumps £££ league a while ago with a late winner at Feyenoord

If Shola wasnt crocked, you could have him. or Alan Smith. for free.


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2008)

oh well.

ljungberg's gone.  on official site.

grrr!!! eggy!!!!


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't worry about their crockage, Zoltan, we'll take 'em anyway.  In fact, the more crocked the better.


----------



## linerider (Aug 6, 2008)

tommers said:


> oh well.
> 
> ljungberg's gone.  on official site.
> 
> grrr!!! eggy!!!!


According to sky he was on £80,000 a week.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2008)

Ljungberg: £3 million to £0 in 12 months, 25 starts, 2 goals, £80,000 a week - he seems like one of Curb's better deals?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 6, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Ljungberg: £3 million to £0 in 12 months, 25 starts, 2 goals, £80,000 a week - he seems like one of Curb's better deals?


Always got his undercrackers ads to keep him going


----------



## lemontop (Aug 7, 2008)

.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 7, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Ljungberg: £3 million to £0 in 12 months, 25 starts, 2 goals, £80,000 a week - he seems like one of Curb's better deals?



thats 3 mil + 52 * 80 k = 7.16 mil

or £286,400 a game

or £3,580,000 a goal

Bargain


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2008)

amateurs.

it's £3 mil signing, £3 mil payoff + (52*80,000) = 10,160,000.

Honestly.  Get your facts right.

Eggy was a little bald nutter.  Unsurprisingly he is no longer at the club.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2008)

Last I heard (on the BBC so it must, must be true) it was a £6 million pay off - how long was his contract?


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Last I heard (on the BBC so it must, must be true) it was a £6 million pay off - how long was his contract?



well we can quibble about amounts if you want.

his contract had 2 years left.  that's £8 mil in wages.  His payoff would be that minus a figure for getting a one off payment and being free to get a different club, and what he could earn over that period... so I would be surprised if it's 6 million.  Earlier on this summer 3 million was the figure touted about.

whatever.  It's a lot of money.

which is why eggy was sacked.  Ljungberg was on 30k a week more than any other player.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2008)

It does seem extraordinary. I mean, all clubs take an occasional hit in the market but . .  jesus . . .


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> It does seem extraordinary. I mean, all clubs take an occasional hit in the market but . .  jesus . . .



if it helps, the total cost of the whole thing is slightly less than the fee you paid for sergei rebrov.

and you paid him for 3 years too. 

I think Eggy must have just had a bit of a brainstorm.  I reckon he thought that Ljungberg would be the "star" that enabled us to get other big players in, make loads of merchandise money etc etc and so he basically just gave him whatever he wanted.  Unfortunately we really can't afford to give players 3 year contracts on 80k/week, especially not when that's 30k a week more than the other "star" players at the club.

At least we've got out of some of the obligation but he should never have been given that contract.

Which is why Eggy got sacked.  God knows what he was thinking.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2008)

Rebrov signed for Tottenham one, two, three, four . . five . . . six . . . . . seven . . . .  . . . eight seasons ago; several managers ago, diff Chairman, diff managment structure, diff Prime Minister, diff UN feller, feck me the Berlin Wall was still kicking up dust . . . you've got to try and do a little better than that . . .


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 7, 2008)

Pfft, we're still pissing away less money (as a percentage) than we did when Bungpuss was in charge, for less flops.  If you don't count the terminally injured as flops, of course.


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Rebrov signed for Tottenham one, two, three, four . . five . . . six . . . . . seven . . . .  . . . eight seasons ago; several managers ago, diff Chairman, diff managment structure, diff Prime Minister, diff UN feller, feck me the Berlin Wall was still kicking up dust . . . you've got to try and do a little better than that . . .



it was just an example.   A way of comparing things.  Good of you to remind me it was 8 seasons ago, I forgot to add in inflation.

different chairman, different management structure, different prime minister for ljungberg too.

BTW - berlin wall came down in 1990.


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Pfft, we're still pissing away less money (as a percentage) than we did when Bungpuss was in charge, for less flops.  If you don't count the terminally injured as flops, of course.



I think Eggy was just a bit mental.  BG seems a bit more sensible and is trying to sort out the mess.  We'll just have to wait until some contracts run out before we spend any money I reckon.

We wouldn't be west ham if it was any other way.  It's weird but I kind of feel that everything's back to how it should be.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2008)

London_Calling said:


>



  I want that shirt.

Joey Beauchamp was always my favourite.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 7, 2008)

tommers said:


> It's weird but I kind of feel that everything's back to how it should be.


 

Yeah, completely.  It's better this way!


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 7, 2008)

Also, Bellamy out for a month.


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2008)

oh dear.  the websites are alive with very very bad rumours.  ashton to go to villa or spurs.  curbishley being hung out to dry by duxbury and BG.

from a few of the trusted sources at the same time on different websites.

I think this is going to be a difficult few days.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2008)

Exhibit A

What the bally fuck is that about?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Also, Bellamy out for a month.



Didn't see that coming.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Didn't see that coming.



how's michael owen doing?  I imagine he just needs a few games to get his sharpness back.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2008)

Back in training atleast. Thanks for taking dyer/bellamy off our wage bill btw.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 8, 2008)

tommers said:


> Exhibit A
> 
> What the bally fuck is that about?


Chairman trying to turn the heat on the manager - doesn't bode well . . . .


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Chairman trying to turn the heat on the manager - doesn't bode well . . . .



certainly doesn't.

he's got eff all to do with finances and ljungberg was almost exclusively magnusson's signing.  It would seem that they want rid of him....


----------



## STFC (Aug 8, 2008)

tommers said:


> oh dear.  the websites are alive with very very bad rumours.  ashton to go to villa or spurs.  curbishley being hung out to dry by duxbury and BG.



Bill Gardner?

Seriously though, it's not looking too good for you chaps at the moment.


----------



## SK. (Aug 8, 2008)

tommers said:


> certainly doesn't.
> 
> he's got eff all to do with finances and ljungberg was almost exclusively magnusson's signing.  It would seem that they want rid of him....



Anyone seen or know if Billic is busy at the moment?

Also pop quiz but how many seasons in a row has Stephen Appiah been linked to us now?  apparently it's on again?


----------



## lemontop (Aug 8, 2008)

.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2008)

SK. said:


> Anyone seen or know if Billic is busy at the moment?
> 
> Also pop quiz but how many seasons in a row has Stephen Appiah been linked to us now?  apparently it's on again?



really?  where's that come from?  

the club have released a denial of that Sun story.


----------



## SK. (Aug 8, 2008)

Ian Dales Website/blog  I did mean to put that it was a just a rumour but he is normally on the mark or close to it anyway  his blog is here


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2008)

SK. said:


> Ian Dales Website/blog  I did mean to put that it was a just a rumour but he is normally on the mark or close to it anyway  his blog is here



who is he?  (dale, not appiah)  never seen that before.  if it's true then that would be good.

where's the money coming from though?


----------



## SK. (Aug 8, 2008)

His Bio From the Site



> I'm a season ticket holder in the Dr Martens Lower and originally come from Saffron Walden in Essex, although I now live in Tunbridge Wells. *By day I am a political writer and commentator for various media organisations including the Daily Telegraph, the BBC and Sky News*. I am in the process of launching a new monthly magazine called TOTAL POLITICS. I want this blog to be a mixture of gossip, humour, reporting and analysis - with the odd rant thrown in too. My other blog is a political one at http://iaindale.blogspot.com and if West Ham Till I Die attracts half as many readers as that, I'll be very happy.



Healthy links in the media so I guess he does get some *News* before its made public.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2008)

SK. said:


> Healthy links in the media so I guess he does get some *News* before its made public.



hmmm, OK.  I just did some research on appiah, and he played for brescia on loan while nani was there.

he's also not played since last november cos of a knee injury, and then a blood clot.

So he sounds perfect for us.


----------



## SK. (Aug 11, 2008)

So Ben Thatcher played again on saturday.

Curbs is going to bloody sign him isn't he 

Surely that isn't the best we can do? heard he got booed most of the game though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 11, 2008)

1-1 with a team of villareal's quality is a pretty impressive result.

Agree about Thatcher, the guy is a cunt, let's hope he doesn't get signed.


----------



## SK. (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like Thatcher has signed for Ipswich Must have got the message on Saturday and maybe just maybe Curbs got the message also.

A bit of Fantasy Football going on but rumours abound as usual that we have approached Chelsea about getting Joe Cole back whether this would be a loan or permanent deal is upto anyones imagine I suppose.

Seems he is out of favour with Big Phil and would have to battle with a few other major names oh and SWP heh for position

Now I don't ever think this will happen for one minute but I must admit it would be great to see him back in our Claret and Blue.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, that would be ace but has absolutely no chance of happening whatsoever.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2008)

You still haven't bought any shite from us this window and we've only got three left, Stalteri, Rocha and Ghaley - Ghaley seems the one most likely to develop an attitude problem, shall I put you down for an offer?


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 16, 2008)

Is £8 million alright, L_C?  Wouldn'#t want to undervalue him...


----------



## linerider (Aug 16, 2008)

Deano.  :d:d:d


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 17, 2008)

Not a bad start to the season I guess.


----------



## SK. (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah not bad at least we are off to winning start.

Latest NOTW rumour is that Ferdinand could be off to sunderland this week for £8million? Yeah I know it's NOTW but this is a strange one really.

He turns down a new deal for £40k a week basically trebling his current deal and now the Sunderland rumour.  It can only be about money because (and no offence to sunderland) it's hardly an onwards and upwards move is it?

Probably just the usual NOTW BS though, can see Ferdinand going at some point now though and sooner rather than later.

Unless he is just trying a Rob Green and seeing how far he can push the club?


----------



## SK. (Aug 18, 2008)

Well there is more mileage in this rumour today as more and more papers are reporting it and claiming that We have accepted a bid from Sunderland and Ferdinand is due to make a decision today on whether to move?


----------



## linerider (Aug 18, 2008)

SK. said:


> Well there is more mileage in this rumour today as more and more papers are reporting it and claiming that We have accepted a bid from Sunderland and Ferdinand is due to make a decision today on whether to move?



I can't wait to see what Roy Keane does to him when he starts his little games.we stood by him last season when he acted the cunt,if he leaves he's no better than Ince or fat frank.


----------



## SK. (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like we could find out by tomorrow if it's happening.  The club are refusing to comment and it seems to be anything between 6/8 million.  they must have offered a good wage for him to turn us down at 40k a week.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, in the end there was a time that it looked like he could be better than Rio.  It;s not going to happen now, might as well cash in if there;s a suitable replacement in the pipeline.


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Well, in the end there was a time that it looked like he could be better than Rio.  It;s not going to happen now, might as well cash in if there;s a suitable replacement in the pipeline.



dele adeyele. 

rumours obv.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 24, 2008)

So, Citeh tomorrow, i reckon a draw, possibly 2-1 to them but I doubt it.  Spuds have lost first two of the season, can't say I'm unhappy about that.  Might go and have a gloat on their thread.  Can anyone convince me that we'll win?


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2008)

wow.  that was proper shit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 24, 2008)

Aye am pleased for man city though since my mate supports them.  where do west ham go from here though?


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> where do west ham go from here though?



I think it's macclesfield in the cup.  Blackburn at home next week.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 24, 2008)

You know what i meant.


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You know what i meant.



  I know what that question usually means but I'm not sure why you're asking it now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 24, 2008)

Just like..that was such a clueless performance. I can't see you finishing in the top half. Its typical west ham when away innit.


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Just like..that was such a clueless performance. I can't see you finishing in the top half. Its typical west ham when away innit.



oh.  Yeah, you're probably right.  It was terrible.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 24, 2008)

Dunno if you watched it? Wasn't much creativity there at all.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds like a really shitty game.  Business as usual then.  We need to be winning against the likes of Citeh if we want to improve on last year, and this pretty much shows that, without some new signings and returns from injury, we're not going to be doing that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 24, 2008)

Nah it was a good game, just not for west ham.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh I walked into that one.  Undone!  I am undone!  *burns computer*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 24, 2008)

Lol


----------



## SK. (Aug 24, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Sounds like a really shitty game.  Business as usual then.  We need to be winning against the likes of Citeh if we want to improve on last year, and this pretty much shows that, without some new signings and returns from injury, we're not going to be doing that.



It was really, even still with 11 men on the pitch we didn't look upto much.

Lucas Neil couldn't catch a cold as per usual. The new signing Behrami looks like he might take a bit of time to settle and even though it was quoted that he could play in defence as well as midfield I am guessing that midfield is his stronger position

Oh and a little quote



> But following United's 3-0 thrashing at the hands of Manchester CIty this afternoon Curbishley admitted that an £8million bid had been accepted - although he made it absolutely clear that the decision had nothing to do with him.
> 
> *"The board have accepted the bid - he's not renegotiated his contract - and the decision was taken out of my hands," Curbishley told Radio Five Live.
> *
> ...



Has Curbs put a bet on at the bookies?

And Appiah is on again? Club officials will be in Italy this week to try and persuade him to sign for us?


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2008)

If we've announced that we've accepted a bid then I imagine the player has said he will go.  Otherwise us and Sunderland would look stupid when he refused.

Not too bothered about Ferdinand going but bothered that it supports the theory we have no money, and curbishley came out this week to say he wanted him to stay and that and this statement seems to be saying that the board are selling him without curbishley's consent.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Dunno if you watched it? Wasn't much creativity there at all.



yeah, I watched it.  It was shit.  We were terrible.


----------



## mattie (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like it's a go, wouldn't have thought he'd have a medical if he wasn't off.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/s/sunderland/7580244.stm

Incidentally, his beard looks a bit silly.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bellamy is off to Citeh as well by the look of it.


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2008)

yep.

what the fuck are they up to? Surely there are easier ways to force your manager to resign than selling the whole first team?


----------



## Biffo (Aug 26, 2008)

Watch Utd come in for Ashton if the Berbatov deal doesn't happen,


----------



## mattie (Aug 26, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Bellamy is off to Citeh as well by the look of it.



I never thought that the stragegy of paying excessive wages to get 'higher-calibre' players to UP was ever going to work (aside from being far too mercenary for comfort), so I'm happy to see that we're backtracking a bit on that plan of action.  I'd far rather we sold Neill though, and God alone knows when Dyer will be fit.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 26, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Bellamy is off to Citeh as well by the look of it.


 
Wow, 9 games he played for us.  WTF is going on?

Still, it wouldn't be the same if there wasn't something weird and frustrating happening at the Boleyn.


----------



## mattie (Aug 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> yep.
> 
> what the fuck are they up to? Surely there are easier ways to force your manager to resign than selling the whole first team?



Depends how culpable the board hold him for the current situation, I reckon.  I must say I found most of his signings pretty uninspired, whether that's Eggy's fault or his I don't know.  I'm also not sure about forcing him out, after paying off Ljungberg I'd have thought they'd just sack him and have done with it.


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Watch Utd come in for Ashton if the Berbatov deal doesn't happen,



At the moment I think everybody is up for sale.  Rumours are that duxberry has been actively touting ashton around the clubs...


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2008)

mattie said:


> Depends how culpable the board hold him for the current situation, I reckon.  I must say I found most of his signings pretty uninspired, whether that's Eggy's fault or his I don't know.  I'm also not sure about forcing him out, after paying off Ljungberg I'd have thought they'd just sack him and have done with it.



well, people are quite obviously being sold from under him at the moment...

Ljungberg was paid off 24 hours after curbishley saying he was still part of his plans..

Same with ferdinand...

He's just done the same with Bellamy and there are strong rumours that he's going...

So... why the fuck are the board selling players without at least informing the manager?  Even if they don't give him the courtesy of actually asking his opinion?

And why aren't there any replacements?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Bellamy is off to Citeh as well by the look of it.



Is that good or bad news?
As a Citeh fan I'd have preferred Santa Cruz.


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2008)

twisted said:


> Is that good or bad news?
> As a Citeh fan I'd have preferred Santa Cruz.



I'd have preferred bobby moore back from the dead, a 26 year old maradona and pele.



And ronaldinho.  And garrincha before the injury.


God, I should be west ham manager.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 26, 2008)

twisted said:


> Is that good or bad news?
> As a Citeh fan I'd have preferred Santa Cruz.



Good from a few goals and regular injuries point of view. Bad from an allegedly hitting girls in night clubs point of view.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 26, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Good from a few goals and regular injuries point of view. Bad from an allegedly hitting girls in night clubs point of view.



and bad from a let's play golf with the other players point of view.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2008)

The recent sales look a little wierd, but maybe the owner is (finally) trying to get a grip of a runaway situation. Needed a major course readjustment, etc.


----------



## mattie (Aug 26, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> The recent sales look a little wierd, but maybe the owner is (finally) trying to get a grip of a runaway situation. Needed a major course readjustment, etc.



I'd agree, I thought we spent our new money very poorly indeed - although I'd be happier if the firesale was restricted to those we would actually want to shift on.  i.e. not Bellamy, Ashton or Upson.


----------



## mattie (Aug 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> well, people are quite obviously being sold from under him at the moment...
> 
> Ljungberg was paid off 24 hours after curbishley saying he was still part of his plans..
> 
> ...



I'm not sure Curbs hasn't been kept up to speed, it seems more that he's been taken out of the decision-making.  What that says about the board's opinion of him I don't know.  I'd be interested to hear Nani's thoughts on the sales, that's for sure.


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2008)

mattie said:


> I'm not sure Curbs hasn't been kept up to speed, it seems more that he's been taken out of the decision-making.  What that says about the board's opinion of him I don't know.  I'd be interested to hear Nani's thoughts on the sales, that's for sure.



well, unless he has something up his sleeve then we're going into the season with ashton, cole, sears and hines as our strikers.

Oh, LBM can do a job there so that's alright. 


 *gunshot*






*thud*


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> *thud*


Oh dear, Dyer's gone down again.


----------



## mattie (Aug 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> well, unless he has something up his sleeve then we're going into the season with ashton, cole, sears and hines as our strikers.
> 
> Oh, LBM can do a job there so that's alright.
> 
> ...



I think we're trying to get back towards a small squad of decent players as we've got a big squad with not that great a starting line-up in it. Which in theory would mean ditching either the weak squad players or the damp squib big guns, but in practice seems to be selling the ones who'll actually be worth something to somebody else.  I could understand getting shot of Pantsil and Zamora (and perhaps Anton because he's a tit) and getting Ljungberg off the wage bill before Green gets even more upset, but selling Ashton, Bellamy or Upson would be a very bad move.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 26, 2008)

Curbs has denied the Bellamy to Citeh story now.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 26, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Curbs has denied the Bellamy to Citeh story now.



If Bellamy is sold today, then that'll be the end won't it


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2008)

Balbi said:


> If Bellamy is sold today, then that'll be the end won't it



the club (i.e. duxberry) have also denied it, which carries a bit more weight...

who knows anymore though?  Various people on west ham sites have been saying for weeks that basically the entire first team squad is up for sale and curbishley is being set up as the fall guy...

if they sell green, upson or ashton then I think that would be the end of curbishley.

Bellamy has only played 8 games for us!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 27, 2008)

Have you managed to raise that £50 million yet?!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 27, 2008)

Other than in the transfer market - and when Eggy was on the scene I had no idea who bought who and whose policy it was - Curbs has done a decent job, hasn't he. I mean purely on a football level; he got you out of relegation (with help), followed by a top ten finish last year with horrible injuries . . . in both years you'd have taken that.

Maybe the owner wants to also go continental . . .


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, Curbs has done a decent job.  Tbh, few of us expected to finish tenth last year, but the trouble is the signings.  They were so hit and miss.  And let's face it, Curbs considered Ben fucking Thatcher over the summer.  I mean, c'mon.  I don't mind a team of misfits and loons, that's part of the West Ham charm, and we don't support the Hammers for the regular silverware.  It's just that taking steps backward is shit.  I mean, it's one thing being shit, and quite another to have had a half-decent squad that never managed to play cos of injuries and then to sell them all before they get back to full fitness and lose morale and end up in a relegation dogfight.  Or worse, to have speculation destory morale, and end up with a decent team that cannae be arsed like we did the year we were nearly relegated.  On paper that was a great side really, better than the one we've got now prolly, Ashton, Green, and perhaps Bellamy aside.


----------



## mattie (Aug 27, 2008)

Long shot, what with all the CL qualifiers, but is there a stream of tonight's game anywhere?  Sky showing Forest/Sunderland.


eta: fuck it, don't bother, we're 1 down already.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 28, 2008)

New kid scored on debut.  Nice work fella.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2008)

The fans are all bitching, but surely we usually lose this sort of tie rather than turn it round near the end...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 28, 2008)

Balbi said:


> If Bellamy is sold today, then that'll be the end won't it



Citeh boards are saying more about SWP coming back. 
Plus one more maybe so it might still be Bellamy but there's also a lot of talk about a third Brazilian


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 28, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> The fans are all bitching, but surely we usually lose this sort of tie rather than turn it round near the end...


 

If they were second division or third division, it would be business as usual.  being knocked out to fourth division opponents would have been unacceptable.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 28, 2008)

twisted said:


> ......there's also a lot of talk about a third Brazilian



That's Ronaldo I hear.


----------



## SK. (Aug 29, 2008)

> West Ham boss Alan Curbishley is under increasing pressure at Upton Park, with Croatia coach Slaven Bilic interested in succeeding him. (The Independent)



recycled rumour time but it wouldn't surprise as this one has been doing the rounds for a while now, even before the Euro's


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2008)

SK. said:


> recycled rumour time but it wouldn't surprise as this one has been doing the rounds for a while now, even before the Euro's




Yeah.  I think it's true.  Bilic said last year that west ham was "the best days of my life" and club management is the next step for him.  I heard he was approached last year but refused it as there was no transfer budget.

Of course, there's still no transfer budget but hey, we can dream! 

The Independent are running the story today and also saying we are going to announce Appiah today, for £5million.  I have a few points about this...

a)  he's cancelled his contract with Fenerbache, why are we paying £5 million?
b) we don't have £5million.
c) he's not played for about a year.
d) we don't have £5million.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2008)

Well that's one way to bounce back from a defeat! Nice 4-1 win for you guys.


----------



## SK. (Aug 30, 2008)

Get it right fucking up ya Judas heh


----------



## mattie (Aug 30, 2008)

Cheeky fourth, almost Arsenal-like.  Well, in that nobody would actually shoot.

Encouraging.  Rob Green for england, surely.


----------



## lewislewis (Aug 30, 2008)

Bellars back full time soon hopefully. He will probably play for Wales on Saturday, i'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2008)

Quality result, although it did sound as if it flattered us quite a lot to say the least...

Still, if you can win 4-1 when playing averagely...


----------



## SK. (Aug 30, 2008)

Loving this picture ... Cheer up Judas


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1519548
http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1519561
http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1519374
http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1519371
(4 goals)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2008)

SK. said:


> Loving this picture ... Cheer up Judas


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2008)

SK. said:


> Loving this picture ... Cheer up Judas



I want one of those seats.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 31, 2008)

Saw motd.  We were definitely very lucky that their 'goal' was disallowed...


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Saw motd.  We were definitely very lucky that their 'goal' was disallowed...



good.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 31, 2008)

tommers said:


> good.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 31, 2008)

best league start in 9 years.

spuds in relegation zone again.

life is good.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 31, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> best league start in 9 years.
> 
> spuds in relegation zone again.
> 
> life is good.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 1, 2008)

It cannae last, but it's good to see.  When was the last time we finished above them two years in a row?  I dread to think how long ago it was.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh how soon we forget great victory!
And defeat in mens' hearts lies heavy...

99/00
98/99
97/98


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2008)

so....

what the fuck is going on?

where's all the money gone?  I know eggy gave people stupid wages but we've received £50 million in the last 2 years, just off sky.  Hull are making £7 million bids and we can't afford a pot to piss in.  Our record buy is £8million, Spurs spend that on a dinner lady.

and why haven't we got a left back?  most teams have at least a left back.


----------



## SK. (Sep 2, 2008)

Saving the money for the January transfer window so that the new Manager has money to spend?

Maybe they think they will have more bargaining power to attract a new manager if they can offer him a bigger pot to spend.  Plus I suppose they are trying to hold back because of this arbitration thing and waiting to see what that costs us?


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2008)

SK. said:


> Saving the money for the January transfer window so that the new Manager has money to spend?
> 
> Maybe they think they will have more bargaining power to attract a new manager if they can offer him a bigger pot to spend.  Plus I suppose they are trying to hold back because of this arbitration thing and waiting to see what that costs us?



then why not just sack curbishley 2 months ago, get the new bloke in and give him the pot to spend then?  why wait till january?

the arbitration thing might be a possibility but I have a sneaking suspicion that both clubs already know the verdict....  and I'd expect it to be made public very soon... just a hunch....


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2008)

So how did you all keep busy while the transfer window was open?


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> So how did you all keep busy while the transfer window was open?




worried about who was going to be sold.  Got excited by the rumours of second rate players, that never materialised.

you?


----------



## SK. (Sep 2, 2008)

tommers said:


> then why not just sack curbishley 2 months ago, get the new bloke in and give him the pot to spend then?  why wait till january?
> 
> the arbitration thing might be a possibility but I have a sneaking suspicion that both clubs already know the verdict....  and I'd expect it to be made public very soon... just a hunch....



Because Bilic was still involved in the Euros Tommers?  Don't know tbh just speculating but something is definitely going on


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2008)

tommers said:


> worried about who was going to be sold.  Got excited by the rumours of second rate players, that never materialised.
> 
> you?


I again marvelled at how the Tottenham Chairman  juggles  fan expectaction with profitability, and emerges with a smile.


----------



## SK. (Sep 2, 2008)

Live from the hammers website



> West Ham United are pleased to announce the double signing of Italy striker David Di Michele and Congolese left-back Herita Ilunga, subject to registration at the Premier League.
> 
> The club recognise the lateness of this announcement but certain formalities including the release of the international transfer certificates had to be completed. West Ham United can also confirm discussions with Ghana midfielder Stephen Appiah are ongoing. This deal can be completed outside of the transfer window as Appiah is a free agent.
> 
> ...



And



> West Ham United can confirm the signing of Hungarian youth international striker Balint Bajner on a season-long loan with a view to a possible permanent transfer.
> 
> The 17-year-old, who had attracted attention across Europe, is the latest in-demand youngster to head to the club. Bajner, who represented his country at this summer's European U19 Championship and can also play wide right, had been playing for Romanian club Liberty Oradea before heading to east London.



Got to be honest but I know literally nothing about any of them but hye at least we have a left back now???


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2008)

SK. said:


> Got to be honest but I know literally nothing about any of them but hye at least we have a left back now???



good news.  like you, I have no idea who they are but it's got to be better than nobody.

I'm off to do some research.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, I'm gutted about Anton and Linda leaving, but overall, I don't think things are as doom and gloom as some...


----------



## SK. (Sep 2, 2008)

Di Michele sounds a bit of a colourful character if his wiki page is to be believed

LINK

And here he is on youtube back in 2003.  Nice goal hopefully he can judt do a bit for us


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Well, I'm gutted about Anton and Linda leaving, but overall, I don't think things are as doom and gloom as some...



well, it's interesting that everything is on loan, isn't it?  even that hungarian kid that I thought we'd signed about 3 months ago...  

anyway, these 2 look OK.  No idea about the left back but di michele has even played for italy!  Wonders will never cease, an italian international at Upton Park!  even if he is 32  

and has only played for them 6 times


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 2, 2008)

tommers said:


> and has only played for them 6 times  [/SIZE]


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2008)

So am I right in thinking these are players no one wanted to buy in the window and who are now being rented out?


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> So am I right in thinking these are players no one wanted to buy in the window and who are now being rented out?



nope.  we signed them last night but have been "waiting for international clearance".


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh i see. Quite a coup then.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Oh i see. Quite a coup then.





I don't think anybody is saying that.

It's not up there with berbatov going to man utd, or keane going to liverpool for example.

They're filling in gaps in the squad really.  It's common wisdom that you need 4 strikers, just to give an instance.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 2, 2008)

Exactly, thing is an injury-free bellamy/ashton would be pretty much undroppable, but we definitely need backup when we've got two Mr Glasses in the team.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2008)

tommers said:


> They're filling in gaps in the squad really.  It's common wisdom that you need 4 strikers, just to give an instance.


Strikers you say!!  . . . damn, I knew we'd forgotten something this window . . .


----------



## mattie (Sep 2, 2008)

Is this just circular speak for "we're too skint to buy them"?  I hope to god that runt Kia isn't within a thousand miles of this.

Sorry, grumpy post, long day.  I'll be all happy about this in the morning.  No buyer's remorse at least.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2008)

The irony is Tottenham and Wet Sham probably spent about the same in this window i.e. nothing.

Honest, if you're a 'normal' Prem club it is about trading not buying now. I do think that's where your lot have missed the boat.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> The irony is Tottenham and Wet Sham probably spent about the same in this window i.e. nothing.
> 
> Honest, if you're a 'normal' Prem club it is about trading not buying now. I do think that's where your lot have missed the boat.




we made about 14 million(say 10 mil once you factor in the ljungberg fiasco.)  And saved god knows what on the wage bill.

I think you're right about the trading, certainly re. eggy.  He spent a lot of money on people who are only going to lose value.  Which helps to explain our current lack of funds and focus on buying youngsters whose value might go up (hence nani's appointment.)

The problem that comes from endlessly trading is that you end up with loads of new players every year that take time to settle / get used to the prem etc etc.  And, you got great money for keane and berbatov but levy went on record to say he didn't actually want to sell them.  Still, glass half full is a good way to be.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2008)

Apparently SPurs wanted to pay 10 m for Carlton Cole!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 3, 2008)

I heard it was £20 m !


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently SPurs wanted to pay 10 m for Carlton Cole!



that can't be right?  not even spurs, not even a desperate spurs, would pay £10 million for carlton.

And we would have said yes.  Surely?

although, it was in the Times




			
				Times said:
			
		

> Tottenham then threatened action against United for an alleged “tapping-up”, as well as scuppering their chances of selling Berbatov to City. Amid all of this, Tottenham were trying to recruit another forward. They offered £10 million for Cole after their interest in Heskey, the England striker, came to nothing. Wigan were trying to sign Mido, the Middlesbrough and former Tottenham forward, to release Heskey for sale, but the Teesside club would not budge. Tottenham first tried to sign Cole when he was at Chelsea, but West Ham were asking for more than £12 million for the forward.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

lol

transfer fees are just ridiculous now. Even Heskey will be worth £30m soon.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

Curbishley has resigned.


----------



## linerider (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Balbi (Sep 3, 2008)

FFS.

No, you can't have Harry


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 3, 2008)

I doubt Harry would want to go there atm.


----------



## ethel (Sep 3, 2008)

bloody hell. one of my mates is a west ham fan and i get sucked into their sagas via him. he's currently on a flight. i've sent him a text.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## ethel (Sep 3, 2008)

the statement on the official site about "the club's activities over the summer" is very odd.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> the statement on the official site about "the club's activities over the summer" is very odd.



they obviously read the fansites. 

curbishley has been systematically forced out by the board.  It's been going on all summer.  Hence his saying that Ljungberg and Ferdinand were part of his plans, 24 hours before they were sold or paid off.  And him and merv saying that there would be no more sales - just before McCartney went.

Now it's actually happened I feel a bit sad.  Weird.

Be interesting to see if anybody is lined up....

This is pretty spot on IMO.


----------



## ethel (Sep 3, 2008)

anyone read about this rumour that mccartney didn't ask for a transfer and he'll be releasing a statement next week?


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> anyone read about this rumour that mccartney didn't ask for a transfer and he'll be releasing a statement next week?




interesting.  where does that come from?

ferdinand has already disputed the official version of his transfer.


----------



## SK. (Sep 3, 2008)

HAppened quicker than I thought it would but no surprises.  Wonder when Bilic will sign up then?

Who do you reckon will be on the shortlist?


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 3, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> anyone read about this rumour that mccartney didn't ask for a transfer and he'll be releasing a statement next week?



I heard that on the radio. He'd only signed a new contract in July apparently.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> lol
> 
> transfer fees are just ridiculous now. Even Heskey will be worth £30m soon.



Someone put up Heskey's combined transfer fees about a year ago.  It was about 60m!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Curbishley has resigned.



JEsus, I thought you were joking then.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Sep 3, 2008)

SK. said:


> Who do you reckon will be on the shortlist?



Di Cannio's already chucked his hat into the ring.

It's probably a black velvet fedora.


----------



## lemontop (Sep 4, 2008)

.


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2008)

ZAMB said:


> I heard that on the radio. He'd only signed a new contract in July apparently.



whoops.  I forgot to log out.

He did sign a new contract in july.  The rumour is that that was done in order to maximise his transfer fee.  As he was eventually sold for £5-6million then I guess it worked.


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Di Cannio's already chucked his hat into the ring.
> 
> It's probably a black velvet fedora.



that would be crazy.  It'd be fun while it lasted but it would be a complete disaster.  The man is mental.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 4, 2008)

sad days for the hammers with bullshit like this. another club being taken to the dogs. not good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Just an example of how money is ruining football.


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Just an example of how money is ruining football.





if only.  we've got the only billionaire who doesn't spend anything!


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sad days for the hammers with bullshit like this. another club being taken to the dogs. not good.



it's confusing because everything has pointed to curbishley being forced out over a period of time.  If that's the case then I would hope the owners have at least lined somebody else up, they've had the time.  The thinking was that they were making him resign so they didn't have to pay up his contract, but he has supposedly received a payoff anyway, so who knows?  It seems like a very complicated way to get rid of somebody, why not just sack him if they wanted to?

I think curbishley maybe deserved another season with some players fit to show what he can do but, ultimately, he bought a load of injury prone players last year and so he can't complain when they all miss loads of games.

Let's see who comes in.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

tommers said:


> if only.  we've got the only billionaire who doesn't spend anything!



Its still his money that's ruining the club though, cause he has so much money he feels he can take full control of the club. You know what i'm getting at anyway!


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 4, 2008)

Kia Joorabchian says West Ham made "transfer errors"

  

Oh the irony!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Kia Joorabchian says West Ham made "transfer errors"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony!



How's that recount going in Florida?


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 4, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> How's that recount going in Florida?


We'll have the results by the end of this month


----------



## mattie (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh fuck

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7598744.stm


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 4, 2008)

Would they really want him with his overt fascist tendencies? I know that money is the only thing that counts in football, but his arm waving antics would surely be brought up in any discussions.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 4, 2008)

Divisive Cotton said:


> Would they really want him with his overt fascist tendencies? I know that money is the only thing that counts in football, but his arm waving antics would surely be brought up in any discussions.


If he takes a baton to games, he could lead the mass chorus of  'I'd rather be a Paki than a Jew'.


Has to be Bilic, surely?



/moral high ground


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2008)

mattie said:


> Oh fuck
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7598744.stm



no way will this happen.  he's a mentalist.

altho... with this board...


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2008)

blimey.  it's all going off.

mccartney says he never gave a written transfer request.  the club put a statement on the website saying "yes you did." 

only at west ham.


----------



## E.J. (Sep 4, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> anyone read about this rumour that mccartney didn't ask for a transfer and he'll be releasing a statement next week?



Well McCartney has said in a interview on 5 Live just re-iterating what a lot of folk have been saying about the way Curbishley was forced out of the Boleyn ground. 

McCartney not happy with the ammers board


----------



## zoltan (Sep 4, 2008)

swap ? you get KK, we get Curbs ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Somehow zoltan i don't see that happening!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2008)

The list is understood to include Gerard Houllier, the former Liverpool manager now technical director of the French federation, Croatia boss Slaven Bilic, plus three Italians: Gianfranco Zola, Roberto Mancini - the ex-Inter Milan coach - and former Italy manager Roberto Donadoni.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2008)

Please let it be Mancini...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2008)

Argh - duplicate post


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 5, 2008)

Triplicate post:

Please let it be Mancini...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 5, 2008)

According to some people on KUMB, this Di Michele is actually quite decent and will be the sort of player our fans like, a bit like Di Canio.


----------



## tommers (Sep 5, 2008)

E.J. said:


> Well McCartney has said in a interview on 5 Live just re-iterating what a lot of folk have been saying about the way Curbishley was forced out of the Boleyn ground.
> 
> McCartney not happy with the ammers board



yeah.

and the club said this...

altho... this is pretty funny.

honestly, I wouldn't trust em as far as I could throw them


----------



## tommers (Sep 5, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Triplicate post:
> 
> Please let it be Mancini...



Nah, I want it to be slaven.  Slaven smokes tabs and is in a rock band.

mancini is a bit weird...


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> honestly, I wouldn't trust em as far as I could throw them



According to McCartney he found out about this 'written' transfer request when he read about it on the website. 



> George McCartney believes he has been made a scapegoat following Alan Curbishley's shock exit as West Ham manager.........
> He said: "I have seen on the West Ham website I handed in a written transfer request.
> "I never did anything of the sort. Probably the board at West Ham are trying to cover their tracks.



http://www.sportinglife.com/footbal...R_N_Ireland_Nightlead.html&TEAMHD=premiership


----------



## tommers (Sep 5, 2008)

we've signed a uruguayan left back.

the internet contains a whole 3 lines about him.


----------



## SK. (Sep 8, 2008)

So Newcastle are now sniffing around the same managers we have been linked with

According to most news reports Bilic has said a resounding no, Laudrup has taken the job at Spartak Moscow today so that really only leaves the Italians.

Reckon Zola could be the Favourite now?

Interestingly it has been rumoured that Gianluca Nani our technical director would prefer an Italian as he fears his job would go if Bilic et al got the job?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 8, 2008)

Even though he played for Chelsea, I'd be happy with Zola.  I think he'd encourage good football, and he knows the Premiership very well.


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2008)

SK. said:


> So Newcastle are now sniffing around the same managers we have been linked with
> 
> According to most news reports Bilic has said a resounding no, Laudrup has taken the job at Spartak Moscow today so that really only leaves the Italians.
> 
> ...



nah, bilic will do it.

have faith.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 8, 2008)

I doubt it would be bilic now.  Even though it would be kind of cool - we'd have the coolest manager in the league by a country mile.


----------



## SK. (Sep 8, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> and he knows the Premiership very well.



That's the bit I think is important as I am not particularly fond of the way Italian football is played but as Zola has the experience of British football he knows how things are done over here.

I actually wouldn't mind him as the Gaffer, lets face it there isn't many decent options out there really,  mate of mine suggested Sam Allardyce today and I nearly punched him until he started laughing heh


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 8, 2008)

Also, Italian football may be dull, but he was a very exciting player who our fans would have loved if he had played for us.

And yes - if Allardyce was appointed I think I'd defect to Orient.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 8, 2008)

tommers said:


> nah, bilic will do it.
> 
> have faith.



I reckon Bilic is waiting for the Everton job to come up.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 8, 2008)

big eejit said:


> I reckon Bilic is waiting for the Everton job to come up.


----------



## SK. (Sep 8, 2008)

lol is that after Moyes has moved to Newcastle


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2008)

Nah, it'll be Bilic.  After he commentated on a game of ours last season and said that his time at West Ham were the best days of his life I had a feeling that he would be our next manager.

Look I predicted it all the way back in January. 

And I still have the faith. 

Altho ITBS have just pronounced it to be Zola.....  Boo....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 8, 2008)

Well.  I'm not getting too despondent.  As people were saying on Kumb, it's not that long ago that we resorted to employing Glenn Rodent.


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Well.  I'm not getting too despondent.  As people were saying on Kumb, it's not that long ago that we resorted to employing Glenn Rodent.




just because we employed roeder doesn't mean that zola is a good appointment.

Fucking chelsea legend.  Fuck that.

I'm proper angry.  Yeah, he might be great.  He might be shit.  Who knows?  He has NO experience.  He puts the cones out for the Italian U-21s.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 8, 2008)

tommers said:


> He puts the cones out for the Italian U-21s.


He'll come in useful for that night work on the Canning Town flyover.


----------



## Skimix (Sep 11, 2008)

tommers said:


> just because we employed roeder doesn't mean that zola is a good appointment.
> 
> Fucking chelsea legend.  Fuck that.
> 
> I'm proper angry.  Yeah, he might be great.  He might be shit.  Who knows?  He has NO experience.  He puts the cones out for the Italian U-21s.



Talking of Chelsea legends...Steve Clarke for assistant apparently


----------



## mattie (Sep 11, 2008)

I thought we were supposed to 'unveil' Zola today.  Perhaps waiting for one last fuck-right-off from everyone else.


eta: ah sod it, just been on Beeb who have said there'll be a press conference at 4:30.  Zola it is then.


----------



## Skimix (Sep 11, 2008)

mattie said:


> I thought we were supposed to 'unveil' Zola today.  Perhaps waiting for one last fuck-right-off from everyone else.




Press conference at 4:30


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2008)

Skimix said:


> Talking of Chelsea legends...Steve Clarke for assistant apparently




I'm going to watch AFC Wimbledon on Saturday.  Neville Staples is playing afterwards. 

I don't know what to think about West Ham.  It doesn't feel like West Ham any more.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 11, 2008)

It will still be west ham.  Until we start being 'successful' and we get japanese tourists coming to watch games, of course...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## London_Calling (Sep 11, 2008)

He's a better bet than Curbs because . . . ?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 11, 2008)

He wants to play attractive football.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 12, 2008)

XL gone bankrupt.

West Ham shirts to display XS to reflect sponsor finances and managers physical attributes.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 12, 2008)

Good on West Ham. I hear Zola's getting advice from Phil Scolari on how the Premiership's changed:


----------



## mattie (Sep 12, 2008)

tommers said:


> I'm going to watch AFC Wimbledon on Saturday.  Neville Staples is playing afterwards.
> 
> I don't know what to think about West Ham.  It doesn't feel like West Ham any more.



Well, all the incompetence is somehow reassuringly familiar.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2008)

mattie said:


> Well, all the incompetence is somehow reassuringly familiar.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 12, 2008)

This Steve Clarke story sounds the first good news in a long while. Came out of the blue this, literally and metapho . . sorry, I forgot for a moment you're Wet Sham supporters . . .


----------



## mattie (Sep 12, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> This Steve Clarke story sounds the first good news in a long while. Came out of the blue this, literally and metapho . . sorry, I forgot for a moment you're Wet Sham supporters . . .



Christ, that's laboured.


----------



## STFC (Sep 12, 2008)

Steve Clarke refused permission to talk to West Ham apparently. Tendered his resignation, which has not been accepted.


----------



## mattie (Sep 12, 2008)

I gather Chelsea are just grumbling about the level of compensation.


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2008)

mattie said:


> Well, all the incompetence is somehow reassuringly familiar.



yeah.  I'm all excited again.  You've got to go with the flow....  Let's see what he can do. 

To be honest, I'm quite excited about Clarke coming.  That seems like a good partnership to me and I think our players need somebody to give em a kick us the arse.


----------



## mattie (Sep 12, 2008)

tommers said:


> yeah.  I'm all excited again.  You've got to go with the flow....  Let's see what he can do.
> 
> To be honest, I'm quite excited about Clarke coming.  That seems like a good partnership to me and I think our players need somebody to give em a kick us the arse.



I was pretty underwhelmed by the appointment of Curbishley as I couldn't see it being anything other than dull.  Zola will, I hope, at least make it interesting.

In saying that, Clarke is a good move, steady (and proven) hand behind the scenes.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 15, 2008)

Bloody Kenyon again. Gardening leave???? After what Steve Clarke has done for Chelsea, he deserves better than this petty row about nothing. Kenyon won't be too pleased with Lampard when he reads this article. Sounds like a good move for WH though.



> Clarke, 45, tendered his resignation last Friday, a day after Zola was appointed as Alan Curbishley's successor and was subsequently placed on gardening leave until the situation between the two clubs is resolved after chief executive Peter Kenyon rejected his plea.
> 
> Chelsea apparently even offered Clarke a major hike in wages and a more senior training role, but he rebuffed their efforts to convince him to stay.
> 
> ...





> Clarke's penchant for defensive stability would certainly compliment Zola's wish to invigorate an attacking verve into his new team – something they desperately require. Their 3-2 weekend defeat to West Brom extended their unwanted run of 16 games without a clean sheet; a top flight record.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...Steve-Clarke-move-to-West-Ham---Football.html


----------



## mattie (Sep 15, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Kenton went on gardening leave when switching between Man U and Chelsea.  I'm not sure how long it was for, and I also don't recall compensation being paid.  I could be wrong, however.


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 15, 2008)

mattie said:


> If I remember correctly, Kenton went on gardening leave when switching between Man U and Chelsea.  I'm not sure how long it was for, and I also don't recall compensation being paid.  I could be wrong, however.



Hardly the same thing. He was a fat-cat business nerd, Clarke is a coach. 

Just heard on the radio that his move to WH is completed. Just a pity that they wouldn't let him go without all the fuss when he'd given them over 20 years of his working life.


----------



## SK. (Sep 15, 2008)

yup he has



> Chelsea assistant coach Steve Clarke has joined West Ham as their new first team coach after the clubs reached a financial settlement.
> 
> The 45-year-old joins the Hammers on a three-year deal, joining up with new manager Gianfranco Zola, after handing in his resignation last Thursday.
> 
> Chelsea sought £5m compensation for the Scot, with West Ham offering £1m, but a compromise has now been agreed.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 15, 2008)

mattie said:


> Christ, that's laboured.



Ain't it just.  

So, Zola then.

We'll see, might as well give him a chance seeing as Bilic isn't ready yet.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 16, 2008)

I refuse to get excited while i still see the name charlton cole in our starting line up.

clarke is great coach though and zola an inspiring figure head.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 17, 2008)

I leave for a while and there is a club thread bigger then ours by some 900 posts.

what the hell is going on?

and why the hell havent we signed a defensive midfielder yet? Whats happening with appiah? he still a free agent?

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree with k&a.  We need to buck our ideas up!

Call ourselves posters?


----------



## ZAMB (Sep 17, 2008)

kained&able said:


> clarke is great coach though .



On ITV last night they said he took a 'substantial' pay cut to go to WH.

Nice [for non-Chelsea fans, at least] to know he didn't move to WH for the money.


----------



## linerider (Sep 17, 2008)

Has anyone noticed we're 5 points ahead of the Spuds.I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah but we're in a much worse position than them, apparently.


----------



## tommers (Sep 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah but we're in a much worse position than them, apparently.



aren't we always? 

anyway... enough of our northern cousins... let's try and second guess zola (and clarke).

If he plays faubert right back and behrami right mid then I reckon I might grow to love him.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 17, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I leave for a while and there is a club thread bigger then ours by some 900 posts.



We'll catch up.  We've won every year that we've had a thread, they're just some johnny come latelys, the spuds of the north.


----------



## tommers (Sep 18, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> We'll catch up.  We've won every year that we've had a thread, they're just some johnny come latelys, the spuds of the north.



for that to happen though we'd need to sign 2 argie superstars on deadline day, sell out to a bunch of puffin eaters, get taken to court about 30 times and avoid relegation on the last day of the season...

I'm not sure my heart could stand all that again.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 18, 2008)

Think tevez gate goes to civil court about now doesn't it? Lots of banter potential there.

Does anyone write for the times on here if so i demand some recognition.

Apparently the times are reportinmg that west hams fans are trying to get bobby moore cancer fund chucked on our shirts seeing as we have no sponsors. That was mine goddanm it.

Ashton is allegedly out for a month after twisting his ankle. GRRR


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 18, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Think tevez gate goes to civil court about now doesn't it? Lots of banter potential there.
> 
> Does anyone write for the times on here if so i demand some recognition.
> 
> ...



yeah, KUMB is running a story saying that there's 3,000 signatures on a petition for it.  Did you start the petition dave?  You should get yourself in on that.

The tevez thing went to court ages ago, but they promised the verdict around this time.  Not heard anything though...  god knows what is taking so long.   I'm sure rosie will be along in a minute to enlighten us. 

I've finally lost patience with Ashton.  We should sell him.  There.  I said it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 18, 2008)

tevez case can't go to court.  sheff utd would be thrown out of the league if they tried to sue another club.

did you see the mock up bobby moore shirt?  I put it in the sponsor thread


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 18, 2008)

Sheff Utd can't be confident of winning that arbitration thing, as they didn't sign anyone at all in the transfer window, only released a couple of players.  If they thought they had a good chance of the 30m, they'd have been splashing out.


----------



## tommers (Sep 18, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Sheff Utd can't be confident of winning that arbitration thing, as they didn't sign anyone at all in the transfer window, only released a couple of players.  If they thought they had a good chance of the 30m, they'd have been splashing out.




yeah.  we sold £20 million worth. 

I dunno, I can't see anything coming from it, but you never know.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 18, 2008)

tommers said:


> yeah, KUMB is running a story saying that there's 3,000 signatures on a petition for it. Did you start the petition dave? You should get yourself in on that.
> 
> The tevez thing went to court ages ago, but they promised the verdict around this time. Not heard anything though... god knows what is taking so long. I'm sure rosie will be along in a minute to enlighten us.
> 
> I've finally lost patience with Ashton. We should sell him. There. I said it.


Alas i didnt start it. Someone else had the same bleedingly obvious good idea. Boo hiss.

Ashton does seem a bit injury prone to be the main guy at a club but who would you want instead. We are definatly short of a body upfront.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 18, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> tevez case can't go to court.  sheff utd would be thrown out of the league if they tried to sue another club.
> 
> did you see the mock up bobby moore shirt?  I put it in the sponsor thread



this one?







ah, I just saw the thread you were talking about.

looks good.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 18, 2008)

the home one looks a bit shit with the sky blue shadowing(sillouting, whatever) but i love the other two.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 18, 2008)

kained&able said:


> the home one looks a bit shit with the sky blue shadowing(sillouting, whatever) but i love the other two.



thing is, if they can get a couple of million off somebody for the rest of the season then you know they're going to do it.  It's a nice idea though.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2008)

Official website is saying ahston will be out of training for at least the next week rather then the 4 weeks everyone else is saying which would be nice.

Bellend should be at least fit enough for the bench, which is nice.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah.

Any predictions?

Lawro's going for a 1-1.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2008)

I reckon we will win. Our home form is the best in the league(i think) newcastle are in turmoil and with a fair few importent people out(including martins, guiteriz & smith). If bellemy plays i am fairly confident especially with it being zolas first game in charge i'm sure our players will all want to impress.

Our defence is my only concern really. But Tomkins is back which should mean no davernport which is a step in the right direction.

West Ham (from): Green, Neill, Davenport, Upson, Ilunga, Behrami, Faubert, Parker, Noble, Boa Morte, Etherington, Di Michele, Cole, Lastuvka, Mullins, Tomkins, Reid, Sears, Bellamy.


dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 19, 2008)

Interested to see where Di Michele fits with Deano out, he looked pretty good on highlights on MOTD - even if the only analysis was a snidey Hansen dig at the defence.


As an aside and out of interest, who here goes regularly?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah hes quite well rated so want to see what he can do. Hoping seras starts pushing on a bit as well.

i wish i could afford to go and see west ham havn't been for 3 seasons

dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 19, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Yeah hes quite well rated so want to see what he can do. Hoping seras starts pushing on a bit as well.
> 
> i wish i could afford to go and see west ham havn't been for 3 seasons
> 
> dave



Went to the Spuds game where we kept them out of CL, and Old Trafford where we stayed up.  That's it since the playoff final.

I thought some of the football under Pards was good to watch, interesting to see if Zola can get it flowing again.  If so, I might take a punt on a few games this season - assuming there's tickets to be had.

eta: I also had a ticket for the FA Cup final, old school mate chose that day for his wedding reception - in Cambridge.


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2008)

I used to have a season ticket but can't afford it any more.  This year me and my dad decided we wouldn't even get membership. 

I probably go to about 4 or 5 games a season.  I always get Dad a ticket for his birthday and he does the same for mine - saves worrying about what to get!  

I'd like to go more but I can't justify spending £80-100 when there's bigger priorities...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2008)

mattie said:


> eta: I also had a ticket for the FA Cup final, old school mate chose that day for his wedding reception - in Cambridge.


 
any bloke prepared to get married on fa cup final day is very silly and not worth being friends with.

dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 19, 2008)

kained&able said:


> any bloke prepared to get married on fa cup final day is very silly and not worth being friends with.
> 
> dave



He's a bleedin' Liverpool fan as well.


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2008)

kained&able said:


> any bloke prepared to get married on fa cup final day is very silly and not worth being friends with.



I was at a wedding in redcar when we lost that playoff final (2004 or something?)  Not happy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2008)

mattie said:


> Interested to see where Di Michele fits with Deano out, he looked pretty good on highlights on MOTD - even if the only analysis was a snidey Hansen dig at the defence.



The universal judgement on him on KUMB was that he was gash.


----------



## ethel (Sep 19, 2008)

hey folks, i'm thinking about heading along tomorrow, which of the cheap seats should i go for?


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> hey folks, i'm thinking about heading along tomorrow, which of the cheap seats should i go for?




everything except for the restricted view are pretty good.  I don't like the corners on the lower level, but that's just a personal thing.  I like to have a view of what's going on.

Why not go to the centenary lower?  They're cheap, you're behind the goal, the home fans there are less nutty than the ones in the BML.  And you're close to the away fans.  Think of that.  All those fat bald geordies with their tops off, what more could any girl want?


----------



## ethel (Sep 19, 2008)

i'm probably going to go to the centenary lower as my season ticket holding friends are there. will i be okay, even if i'm right at the back?

i was down that end for the middlesborough game in 06/07. shudder.


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> i'm probably going to go to the centenary lower as my season ticket holding friends are there. will i be okay, even if i'm right at the back?
> 
> i was down that end for the middlesborough game in 06/07. shudder.



yeah, what do you mean "OK"? 

I've never seen any trouble down that end, or had trouble seeing... depends how tall you are I spose...  I prefer to be at the back, it helps you get a bit of a more overall view...


----------



## ethel (Sep 19, 2008)

i mean view wise.

i'm not scared of hammers fans. i used to live beside ibrox.

ticket will be booked shortly.


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> i mean view wise.
> 
> i'm not scared of hammers fans. i used to live beside ibrox.
> 
> ticket will be booked shortly.



ah right, yeah, view will be fine.

tickets still available then?  that's a surprise, thought it might sell out now curbishley's gone.


----------



## ethel (Sep 19, 2008)

There seem to be quite a few. some for bolton as well. i'm in AA, so not right at the back.


----------



## mattie (Sep 20, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> The universal judgement on him on KUMB was that he was gash.



Oh well, had high hopes for him as Palermo looked awesome when we played them, although he wasn't there that long.

Much as I love MOTD, 3 minutes of highlights ain't really enough.  I wouldn't even recognise the faces of half our team now.


----------



## mattie (Sep 20, 2008)

tommers said:


> I used to have a season ticket but can't afford it any more.  This year me and my dad decided we wouldn't even get membership.
> 
> I probably go to about 4 or 5 games a season.  I always get Dad a ticket for his birthday and he does the same for mine - saves worrying about what to get!
> 
> I'd like to go more but I can't justify spending £80-100 when there's bigger priorities...



I've got no idea how anyone affords it any more.

I'm stealing your birthday gift idea, btw.


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> The universal judgement on him on KUMB was that he was gash.



just goes to show what they know!   2 goals and an assist....


----------



## mattie (Sep 20, 2008)

3-1 up and still going for it.  This is more bloody like it.

Not sure it'll go so well against a team that actually turn up, but I'll take this one.


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2008)

mattie said:


> I've got no idea how anyone affords it any more.
> 
> I'm stealing your birthday gift idea, btw.



I watched the 2nd half on a stream thingy.  We looked pretty good.  Faubert at right back played as well as we all knew he would, sears looked good when he came on.  Cole was fantastic.

It'll be interesting to see how zola plays it for away games, and newcastle are a team in turmoil at the moment but we said we wanted attacking football and that seems to be what we've got.

Blimey.  I'm getting a bit of enthusiasm back.


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 20, 2008)

mattie said:


> Not sure it'll go so well against a team that actually turn up, but I'll take this one.



or with a referee who gives penalties against the home side.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats people.You outplayed us totally.No excuses.You're going far this season I think


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 20, 2008)

You think so skunkboy?  If zola can deverse the injury jinx we might.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 20, 2008)

On the commentary I watched they said he was looking to cut the squad by up to 10 players.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 20, 2008)

What did we wear instead of a sponsor today. Any news on the Bobby Moore fund idea?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 20, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> On the commentary I watched they said he was looking to cut the squad by up to 10 players.


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2008)

1927 said:


> What did we wear instead of a sponsor today. Any news on the Bobby Moore fund idea?




we had white number patches. it looked a bit weird.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 20, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/146905192/Westham-Newcastle.avi
Highlights


----------



## SK. (Sep 20, 2008)

1927 said:


> What did we wear instead of a sponsor today. Any news on the Bobby Moore fund idea?



Numbers on the front and it's not going to happen as they are showing themselves to be the money chasing corporate whores that most boards are these days, with some half arsed response that they think will appease the FEE PAYING FANS can be fobbed off with.

Still glad Zola got off with a winning start and a great result for us today, it's early days but I almost feel like I am going to get a nose bleed sitting this high up for so long 

I must admit though I do hope Newcastle can pull things around.  There one of the teams I have always liked and enjoyed watching us play against so although I always want us to win I hope they can now get there heads sorted and get a few points on the board, it's not all bad as they still are higher and have more points that Spurs


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 20, 2008)

I agree, I hope Newcastle don't go down too.  I live up there at the moment and it would make the atmosphere really shitty if they went down.  Furthermore, it would enhance my reputation as a serial jinxer...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 20, 2008)

Our first two goals were the result of utter comedy defending, it must be said, especially the 2nd.


----------



## ethel (Sep 20, 2008)

the 1st was lovely too. great lob. wearing claret and blue undies must've done the trick


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 21, 2008)

Good to see the Telegraph are on the ball!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 21, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Good to see the Telegraph are on the ball!




I dont understand!!


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Good to see the Telegraph are on the ball!



how bizarre.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2008)

thats what im talking about. we looked good(although newcatsle looked wank)

good work. Nice to see matt etherington back, we have missed him more then anyone realises.

dave


----------



## STFC (Sep 22, 2008)

1927 said:


> What did we wear instead of a sponsor today. Any news on the Bobby Moore fund idea?



I noticed that on the BMF logo was on the board behind Zola when he was doing the post-match interview. Is it always there, or was that the club's concession to the fans' campaign to get it on the shirts?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2008)

Its our official charity for the season so think its always there.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't realise di michelle was anything like as old as he was 32????

i thought he was a kid.

Thats a bit disserpointing. Looks a usful player thiough.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I didn't realise di michelle was anything like as old as he was 32????
> 
> i thought he was a kid.
> 
> Thats a bit disserpointing. Looks a usful player thiough.




nah, he's the epitome of journeyman.  Personally I think he's not going to be all that but at least he plays nice football.  Who cares if he gives it away a few times?  That 2nd goal was the sort of thing I want to see.

I know it's only one game, I know newcastle were rubbish but that was proper nice football we played on saturday, movement, short passes, one twos... that's all i want really.  We're never going to win the league so why not have a go at playing some nice stuff, like we're supposed to?  I'm actually looking forward to the next game now.


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2008)

tommers said:


> nah, he's the epitome of journeyman.  Personally I think he's not going to be all that but at least he plays nice football.  Who cares if he gives it away a few times?  That 2nd goal was the sort of thing I want to see.
> 
> I know it's only one game, I know newcastle were rubbish but that was proper nice football we played on saturday, movement, short passes, one twos... that's all i want really.  We're never going to win the league so why not have a go at playing some nice stuff, like we're supposed to?  I'm actually looking forward to the next game now.



Exactly.  We could never be a 1-0 grind-it-out team, I'd rather lose 4-3 after trying to pass it about.  We were 3-0 up here and still passing and moving.

Although I thought Zola was being a bit generous in suggesting that Carlton Cole has "all the qualities to play for the national team."  Unless it was just a dig at Emile Heskey.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2008)

I am just starting to warm to cahrlton cole after 4 years of him being rubbish.

we will see if i one day rate him.

dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I am just starting to warm to cahrlton cole after 4 years of him being rubbish.
> 
> we will see if i one day rate him.
> 
> dave



He's the inverse Marlon.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2008)

Nah Harewood was always shit. Goomba looking waste of space.

Only ever a championship striker.


dave(really disliked harewood)


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Nah Harewood was always shit. Goomba looking waste of space.
> 
> Only ever a championship striker.
> 
> ...



You're a hard man Dave, Marlon was awesome for a little while.  A very little while, unfortunately.


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I am just starting to warm to cahrlton cole after 4 years of him being rubbish.
> 
> we will see if i one day rate him.




I like him.  He's a decent target man.  I think he's winning over most of the crowd too - the improvement in the past year has been marked.  How old is he now?  24 or something?

And where does ashton fit into all this?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2008)

Ashton, the physio table it seems.

as for harewood. he was great for us in our promotion season as i would expect. It is his level.

he had a very good season for us first one but then beatie did the same and a few others. The seconf defenders worked out his game though he had nothing and he really isn't a good finisher or paticularly pacey or anytyhing.

He was always going to be found out and im just glad villa took him off our hands to warm thier bench instead of ours.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2008)

I dunno, I always like harewood.  Yeah, he was a big clumsy joke at times but he was quick and he was strong.  I remember him just bulldozing his way through a couple of defenders sometimes - I remember watching us play sunderland at upton park and he completely turned the game when he came on as a sub.  I think he lost his confidence (same as everybody else) during that second season in the prem.

I was sorry to see him go - let's face it though, he isn't going to be starting for villa any time soon is he?


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2008)

I was a bit concerned when we let Zamora go and kept Cole.  Thankfully I don't pick the squad.  Not sure who does, but they seem to know what they're doing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 23, 2008)

oh dear


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 23, 2008)

We'll see.  Chris Wheeler has never liked us, it's not on any other news site yet.  *holds breath*


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 23, 2008)

As I go to bed, it looks like other places are starting to pick up on this.

Two questions:

1. Not actually found guilty of any wrongdoing, so how can we be fined for it?

2. How come Sheff U are allowed to agree to abide by decisions and then when they don't get the one they want, demand something else, but we have to abide by the one that doesn't go our way?

Interesting.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> As I go to bed, it looks like other places are starting to pick up on this.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...



this is going to be a long day.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> this is going to be a long day.


No fucking shit bitch!


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> As I go to bed, it looks like other places are starting to pick up on this.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


Maybe cos we did accept the first decision but took West Ham to court over their _continued_ flaunting of the rules? After all, the whole world knows that West Ham cheated in those last few games, but were not taken to task about it, only the previous games...


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> No fucking shit bitch!



hello rosie, what took you so long?


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Maybe cos we did accept the first decision but took West Ham to court over their _continued_ flaunting of the rules? After all, the whole world knows that West Ham cheated in those last few games, but were not taken to task about it, only the previous games...



continued flaunting of the rules?

you mean - doing what the premier league told us to do?


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> continued flaunting of the rules?
> 
> you mean - doing what the premier league told us to do?


Now now let's not have all these arguments again! They are after all a little bit boring and we always end up going round in circles, can't we just say that today's news means

I WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG NER NER NER NER NER NER


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Now now let's not have all these arguments again! They are after all a little bit boring and we always end up going round in circles, can't we just say that today's news means
> 
> I WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG NER NER NER NER NER NER


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2008)

Carlos tevez was legible for those games beacuse the premierleague never took away his entirely legal(ish) regestration. You know this mr rose so stop it.

I still maintain if you get money it should be from the premierleague for not persuing the case and following the rules properly rather then us who simply did what we were told and continued to play him.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry kained, I missed that, what was it you were saying?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2008)

CARLOS TEVEZ WAS ALLOWED BY THE P|REMI|ER LEAGU|E TO PLAY.

This wont affect our season anyway so i dont really get what your on about.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

kained&able said:


> CARLOS TEVEZ WAS ALLOWED BY THE P|REMI|ER LEAGU|E TO PLAY.


Yes, because Wet Sham lied about terminating the contract with his agent


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyway,

we have watford tonight.

Looks like sears will start as charlton cole is being rested with a slight injury. What we expecting the team to look like.

I rekon tomkins and collinson should both start so they get a game under thier belt and the oppitunity to proove how good they are going to be.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

http://kumb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=105666&start=1540#p2002775

Go on my son! You tell em!!


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.thespoiler.co.uk/index.php/2008/09/23/five-football-courtcases-waiting-to-happen


----------



## ethel (Sep 23, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> http://www.thespoiler.co.uk/index.php/2008/09/23/five-football-courtcases-waiting-to-happen



Can you copy the text? blocked at work.

thank you kindly.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 23, 2008)

Five football courtcases waiting to happen
September 23rd, 2008 · 6 Comments
The Spoiler

A can of worms has been opened, folks

Carlos Tevez, Javier Mascherano and Alan Pardew
Photo: PA

Sheffield United’s successful tribunal ruling against West Ham could cost the Hammers £30m in compensation, and it also sets a dangerous precedent for results on the pitch being overruled by men in suits. The Spoiler decided to examine other potential footballing matters that could end up being settled by lawyers:

1) Watford miss out on the play-offs by a point

The Football League have decided there will be no replay of Saturday’s Watford/Reading match, despite the fact that the Royal’s opener was clearly not a goal. If Watford end up finishing just outside the play-off places, or if Reading wind up just inside them - does that give Watford the right to sue the Football League, the referee and the linesman?

2) Germany claim the 1966 World Cup

Sheffield United were able to win their case relying predominantly on ‘what ifs’, rather than solid facts. Imagine how successful a Germany appeal could be when they have digitally-enhanced evidence that Geoff Hurst’s second goal didn’t cross the line - another example of West Ham cheating!

3) England gain passage to the 1986 World Cup semi-finals

Maybe England could compensate for losing that World Cup by sueing Argentina for Diego Maradona’s Hand of God in 1986. This would lead to Argentina being kicked out for unsporting behaviour and and England facing Belgium in a restaged World Cup semi-final. Of course both countries would be forced to wear retro kits and only field players from their 1986 squads.

4) Ade Akinbiyi sues The Sun

Akinbiyi could claim that Premier League clubs were put off signing him, not because he was rubbish but because they were worried about receiving negative press after The Sun labelled him “The League’s Worst Striker” while at Leicester. This meant he spent the following years at Crystal Palace, Stoke City, Sheffield United and Burnley rather than achieving his Top Four potential. As well as shelling out £50 million in damages The Sun would be forced to refer to Akinbiyi as “The Football League’s Best Striker” to compensate for past criticism.

5) Derby demand £30 million compensation for their relegation

If Sheffield United can sue for being one the three worst teams in the Premier League, why can’t Derby do the same? The Derby board could tamper with Paul Jewell’s managerial contract and leak to the media that he was actually signed from a Kia Joorabchian-run third party. The Rams would then be in a position to demand compensation for the 67 points they dropped in Paul Jewell’s 24 Premier League games in charge.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2008)

quick bluey quick.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 23, 2008)

kained&able said:


> *Carlos tevez was legible for those games *beacuse the premierleague never took away his entirely legal(ish) regestration. You know this mr rose so stop it.



Are you sure?  I found him kind of difficult to read myself.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2008)

I obviously read at  a higher level then you then.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2008)

Statement on the official site.  Nothing very exciting, but says that they only knew findings on Friday and that it didn't influence transfer activity in the summer.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> Statement on the official site.  Nothing very exciting, but says that they only knew findings on Friday and that it didn't influence transfer activity in the summer.


So you're even more fucked than originally thought!

It's true, cheats never prosper, in fact, you could say the only people you were cheating was yourselves  tut tut for shame


----------



## tarannau (Sep 23, 2008)

Look whilst, on balance, I think justice has been done here, that in no way changes the fact that Sheffield Utd were shit and don't deserve to be in the Premiership either.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Look whilst, on balance, I think justice has been done here, that in no way changes the fact that Sheffield Utd were shit and don't deserve to be in the Premiership either.



really?  you think having a clause in a contract saying that an outside company can sell players without your say so merits a prospective £35 million fine?

Interesting.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> really?  you think having a clause in a contract saying that an outside company can sell players without your say so merits a prospective £35 million fine?


That's not the issue tho is it? The issue is that West Ham knew full well that they would not be able to sign those two players unless they agreed to the contract their owners were offering. They then had a choice: don't sign them or sign them and hope nobody finds out about the contracts

Well you make your own fucking bed sonny boy...


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> That's not the issue tho is it? The issue is that West Ham knew full well that they would not be able to sign those two players unless they agreed to the contract their owners were offering. They then had a choice: don't sign them or sign them and hope nobody finds out about the contracts
> 
> Well you make your own fucking bed sonny boy...




Really?  Do you have any evidence for that at all?  Anything?  Or is it all just your opinion?

Because, you see...

Both players signed for other clubs without that clause.

Joorabchian was trying to buy the club at the time.  That's why he wanted both players there.

It may even be the case that the West Ham administration didn't know it would cause a problem in the first place.  Otherwise why would they agree to it?  It would come to light in the end...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> That's not the issue tho is it? The issue is that West Ham knew full well that they would not be able to sign those two players unless they agreed to the contract their owners were offering.



Hmm.  Considering the stage in the transfer window at which they were signed, I'm pretty sure if our board had been a bit less inept, we could have taken out that agreement.

Anyway, as to your point that you only care about the final 3 games, Tevez went completely missing away at Wigan, Bolton were shit when we played them at home, and while Tevez scored a couple, I still reckon we would have beaten them, and we only needed a draw at OT.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> It may even be the case that the West Ham administration didn't know it would cause a problem in the first place.  Otherwise why would they agree to it?  It would come to light in the end...



Oh come on. Didn't you think that those deals were fishy sounding at the time? I know everyone wants to conveniently forget the finer details when huge amounts of money are sloshing around, but when something smells like a duck, waddles like a duck, quacks like a duck...

FWIW, I think this has been ineptly handled. West Ham should have received a heftier penalty at the time and this comes way too long after the event. But there's a clear precedent for new ownerships to be punished more harshly for the errors of previous regimes - see what's happened to clubs relegated and hit with massive points reductions as well.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 23, 2008)

I suspect that CR is going to be very disappointed when the final result comes in.  In the end, one or other team is going to be punished for the ineptitude of the FA and our old board, and I expect that the best way to avoid trouble will be to find against us but fine us a pittance.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Oh come on. Didn't you think that those deals were fishy sounding at the time? I know everyone wants to conveniently forget the finer details when huge amounts of money are sloshing around, but when something smells like a duck, waddles like a duck, quacks like a duck...




yeah I thought something wasn't right at the time but at the time I didn't know Joorabchian was trying to buy the club.

The bit we were punished for was the clause saying that MSI could sell the players without our say so.  Nothing to do with 3rd Party ownership per se.  He wanted them at West Ham if he bought us (as he had done at Corinthians.)  FWIW if he had bought us then it would all have been irrelevant anyway.

If you say that we could get the players without having to have that clause then why would we agree to it unless a) we didn't realise it was a problem or b) we were really really stupid (which is probably the same as a).

In fact, if we knew it would be breaking rules why would we take the players at all?  

But still, cheats and all that.  Down with us!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 23, 2008)

I do get sick of people pointing to other clubs getting docked points and claiming that the Premier League are biased in favour of us.  The fact is that nobody had ever committed this 'crime' before (and personally I don't think having a clause in a player's contract which only affects that 'criminal' in a negative way is that serious a crime).  So it isn't really comparable with the irregularities which other clubs have been docked points for.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I do get sick of people pointing to other clubs getting docked points and claiming that the Premier League are biased in favour of us.  The fact is that nobody had ever committed this 'crime' before (and personally I don't think having a clause in a player's contract which only affects that 'criminal' in a negative way is that serious a crime).  So it isn't really comparable with the irregularities which other clubs have been docked points for.



Its all bollox really. Sheff Utd weren't good enuff to stay up.End of.

Can we now expect an investigation into Masc and Tevez signing sby Lpool and Man U? Course not cos they are bigger clubs.

West Ham will now get sued by every championship club that doesnt get promoted cos Sheff Utd go on a spending spree and artificially completely skew results for the rest of  the season. They'll probably get an extension to the transfer window juts for them , on the basis that they didnt have money to spend before.

Instead of fucking over WHU and destroying one of the most famous clubs in the world, why don't they just admit Sheff Utd to the PL for next season, and have 4 relegation places to put it back to where it was. this would also benefit the PL as they will have their much talked about 39th game!!

After all the PL have seriously fucked up on this issue and we are being hung out to dry.

Have the Icelnaders paid Brown all the monye for the club or could they deduct the 35.5 million, plus costs of course? Can see Brown in shit over this,and certain other individuals still in the game should be bought to book, new Chief Exec at pompey maybe!!

Not sure which of my two clubs is the most fucked up tbh!!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2008)

It would ahve been cheaper for us to buy Tevez outright in the first place.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2008)

1927 said:


> It would ahve been cheaper for us to buy Tevez outright in the first place.



ain't that the fucking truth!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 23, 2008)

1927 said:


> I
> 
> Instead of fucking over WHU and destroying one of the most famous clubs in the world, why don't they just admit Sheff Utd to the PL for next season, and have 4 relegation places to put it back to where it was. this would also benefit the PL as they will have their much talked about 39th game!!



Hold on, for one second you've got one hammer claiming that nothing could be possibly biased towards them, then the next someone talking emotively about someone 'destroying one of the most famous clubs in the world' and wanting an unprecedented extra game?


Bluestreak's probably closest to how I feel it'll work out in the longer term. But I really don't think anyone can disregard the FA's weirdly draconian penalties involving financial impropriety at clubs - it's hardly as though there haven't been teams worst punished than by (a comparatively a slap on the wrists) £5m fine. And this was for the prize of a place in the Premiership.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Hold on, for one second you've got one hammer claiming that nothing could be possibly biased towards them, then the next someone talking emotively about someone 'destroying one of the most famous clubs in the world' and wanting an unprecedented extra game?
> 
> 
> Bluestreak's probably closest to how I feel it'll work out in the longer term. But I really don't think anyone can disregard the FA's weirdly draconian penalties involving financial impropriety at clubs - it's hardly as though there haven't been teams worst punished than by (a comparatively a slap on the wrists) £5m fine. And this was for the prize of a place in the Premiership.



Don't disagree that there was no bias, that doesnt mean to say that this will not destroy the club, the two statements are not mutually exclusive.

I didnt say I wanted an extra game, just pointed out that if they increased PL for one season the PL could have the 39th game that THEY wanted.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> Really?  Do you have any evidence for that at all?  Anything?  Or is it all just your opinion?


Now now we've all been here many many times before, there's no point us repeating ourselves, let's just go on what the arbitration panel have decided.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I suspect that CR is going to be very disappointed when the final result comes in


Well the compensation figure won't be agreed until early next year, so I reckon I have summat like 4 months worth of gloating to get in which will more than make up for any potential "disappointment" come next year!


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> In fact, if we knew it would be breaking rules why would we take the players at all?


Well obviously because you thought you could get away with it through lies and deceit, as two arbitration panels have stated now


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

1927 said:


> Its all bollox really. Sheff Utd weren't good enuff to stay up.End of.


Actually, the arbitration panel found we _were_ good enough to stay up had West Ham not cheated, hence today's result


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Well the compensation figure won't be agreed until early next year, so I reckon I have summat like 4 months worth of gloating to get in which will more than make up for any potential "disappointment" come next year!



I'm going ot love it if having won the case they then decide to award you fuck all on the basis that you were so shit you would have gone down the next season anyway. Gloating wont even come into it then, you'll just have to leave the boards.

Having said that I do understand where you are coming from and I would be exactly the same. Having done my dgree and spent four years in Sheffiled I realise that this little episode is probably the most exciting thing to have happened in South Yorkshire since the industrial revolution and gives you something to get out of bed for in the morning.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Actually, the arbitration panel found we _were_ good enough to stay up had West Ham not cheated, hence today's result



No they could not possibly have decided that you were good enuff to stay up. I would contend that had we signed a different player we would ahve stayed up anyway, no one knows, so fuck off!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 23, 2008)

1927 said:


> I didnt say I wanted an extra game, just pointed out that if they increased PL for one season the PL could have the 39th game that THEY wanted.



They hardly want Sheffield United in them though do they? They can probably just about tolerate West Ham until they come up with a more profitable option though.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They hardly want Sheffield United in them though do they? They can probably just about tolerate West Ham until they come up with a more profitable option though.



What a ridiculous statement which bears so little to reality its laughable. In terms of attendances and therefore appeal in the Prem WHU are 11th. So there are 9 less profiatble options in the PL before they need to think about getting rid of us.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

1927 said:


> No they could not possibly have decided that you were good enuff to stay up


Yea well they DID so there! 



> I would contend that had we signed a different player we would ahve stayed up anyway, no one knows, so fuck off!


Contend away by all means, all that means is you'd have made a better job of it that West Ham's Citizen's Advice Bureau solicitor did!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Actually, the arbitration panel found we _were_ good enough to stay up had West Ham not cheated, hence today's result



How can you prove that?  If we hadn't 'cheated', we would probably have ended up on a much higher points total than we did do, over the course of the season, and you lot would still have gone down.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> How can you prove that?


I don't have to prove anything, I'm just going on the findings of the arbitration panel...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 23, 2008)

1927 said:


> What a ridiculous statement which bears so little to reality its laughable. In terms of attendances and therefore appeal in the Prem WHU are 11th. So there are 9 less profiatble options in the PL before they need to think about getting rid of us.



See I can't see that your second statement justifies the first. Without checking I could have told you West Ham's attendances were somewhere in that region. The long-term logic of the '39th game' idea is still that the likes of Man Utd won't need to play you any more - they'll be playing Real Madrid, quite possibly in Singapore or Shanghai - it'll take a few years but if things carry on as they are they'll get there in the end.


----------



## mattie (Sep 23, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I leave for a while and there is a club thread bigger then ours by some 900 posts.
> 
> what the hell is going on?
> 
> dave



We were just waiting for the next crisis.

Don't worry, Rosie will have us into 5 figures before September's out.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> See I can't see that your second statement justifies the first. Without checking I could have told you West Ham's attendances were somewhere in that region. The long-term logic of the '39th game' idea is still that the likes of Man Utd won't need to play you any more - they'll be playing Real Madrid, quite possibly in Singapore or Shanghai - it'll take a few years but if things carry on as they are they'll get there in the end.



Real Madrid dont play in the PL you idoit so how is that the long term logic of a PL plan??


----------



## mattie (Sep 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I don't have to prove anything, I'm just going on the findings of the arbitration panel...



Hmm, didn't catch that bit in the parts I read.  Let me guess Rosie, you actually went along to the tribunal.  Sat in the front row with your scarf and bobble hat.


----------



## mattie (Sep 23, 2008)

Out of interest, any Carling highlights on tonight?  Interesting to see if Zola can keep it up.  Fnar.

And, in my current mood, nice to see Sheff Utd get cocked.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 23, 2008)

1927 said:


> Real Madrid dont play in the PL you idoit so how is that the long term logic of a PL plan??



Idoit?

If you don't think that there are people that think like that amongst those who have the power in the Premier League (which isn't West Ham let's be honest) that's up to you. I can't see why it's upset you though really.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 23, 2008)

mattie said:


> Hmm, didn't catch that bit in the parts I read.  Let me guess Rosie, you actually went along to the tribunal.  Sat in the front row with your scarf and bobble hat.


I don't have a bobble hat 

Note to self: Write to Kevin McCabe and recommend proceeds from the West Ham money be invested in ensuring that all Sheff Utd fans have access to a bobble hat


----------



## mattie (Sep 23, 2008)

Mullins own goal.  Magic.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2008)

mattie said:


> Mullins own goal.  Magic.



great end to a great day.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 23, 2008)

All this time later, the board changes, the new managers, first foreign manager ever, blah blah, and we still a) look like a total bunch of two-bob cunts (the shirt thing) and b) lose to shit lower division teams who looked certain to lose to us on paper!


----------



## chieftain (Sep 24, 2008)

great stuff, a slight distraction from your fixation on Spurs woes as yours continue to worsen... 

Watford!


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Sorry kained, I missed that, what was it you were saying?



Butlins season doesn't end in October at all.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 24, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> All this time later, the board changes, the new managers, first foreign manager ever, blah blah, and we still a) look like a total bunch of two-bob cunts (the shirt thing) and b) lose to shit lower division teams who looked certain to lose to us on paper!



Everything has changed, absolutely nothing changed...

It's never dull eh?


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 24, 2008)

Incidentally, read kumb.  Those cunts Duxbury and Joorobian have royally screwed us.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, they could always promote Sheff Utd to the Premiership reserve and youth league Then they could get tonked again (6 goals) by an Arsenal team with an average age of 16 or something.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

Cyber rose: good to see you going on the current arbitration panel ruling rather then the other two that ruled in our favour.

While i admit we were hardly transparent and undodgy in all of this. How many times are sheffield united allowed to go to panels? One was going to find in your favour ecventully.

From what i read the ammount wont be determined untill early next year and we have lots of room to appeal and get this decision recinded so i doubt this will be the end of it and i really doubt you will get much out of us. certainly not the 30million thats being asked for.

Anyway watford. That hurt me. I really hate watfor(i live in luton). How did the debutees do? 

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Cyber rose: good to see you going on the current arbitration panel ruling rather then the other two that ruled in our favour.


Oh dear, no tribunal has EVER found in West Ham's favour



> While i admit we were hardly transparent and undodgy in all of this. How many times are sheffield united allowed to go to panels? One was going to find in your favour ecventully.


So you admit that West Ham were dodgy cunts and cheated their way to retaining their Prem status, then you berate the club that suffered as a result!? We had one shot at the Premier League and lost that (presumably due to it being a Premier League panel) and one shot against you and won. That's all we were ever entitled to



> From what i read the ammount wont be determined untill early next year and we have lots of room to appeal and get this decision recinded so i doubt this will be the end of it and i really doubt you will get much out of us. certainly not the 30million thats being asked for.


Nobody cares about the money! If we got £30m it would be fucking hilarious especially if it broke and relegated West Ham (which is what it should be designed to do). The most important thing (after all the fun I've had with you guys of course) is that we proved West Ham stayed up by being cheats and liars - that will stay with your club for the rest of your life so I hope you can hold you head up high, I know I wouldn't be able to in your position...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

Prem panel found in our favour(in terms of not relegating us) and thats the one i care about(on account of it not relegating us)

We didn't cheat to retain we were sillyu to sign them in the first place, our legaL SECUTERY needs shooting even though it was a very last minute deal.

No third party was given influence in the end so fuck your straw clutching.

We stayed up on acocunt of you and a few others bottling it and us gaining what 9 points on you.

We prooved out premiership crednetials the season before, that season, the season after and will proove it again this season. Meanwhile you signed up bryan robson and have got no where near promotion since.

I can cope with chucking you lot a couple of million that will be squandeered on shit championship players.

dave


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, but the PL has been at best, incompetent in its dealings so far and Scott Duxbury, amongst others at the Hammers, has been shown at best to be deceptive, at worst downright convenient liars. And bear in mind that Duxbury has subsequently, remarkably been promoted to CEO since.

Doesn't exactly point to the Hammers putting their house in order or the PL's sanctions being adequate does it?


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Incidentally, read kumb.  Those cunts Duxbury and Joorobian have royally screwed us.



Sounds awfully like a 'gentleman's agreement' 

C.f. Sheff Utd and Watford.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Prem panel found in our favour(in terms of not relegating us) and thats the one i care about(on account of it not relegating us)
> 
> We didn't cheat to retain we were sillyu to sign them in the first place, our legaL SECUTERY needs shooting even though it was a very last minute deal.


Oh it's "silly" now is it? Not outright cheating devious liars?

Sorry mate but that's not what everyone else thinks, including a legally binding tribunal...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

From what i can work out this one isnt actully binding.

dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> From what i can work out this one isnt actully binding.
> 
> dave



I've basically given up with the whole thing.

Sheff Utd didn't accept previous rulings, we're unlikely to accept this one.  Round and round we go.

There are only three things I know with any certainty in this case.

West Ham handled it very poorly, from the point of contract right the way through to arguments with the PL.

The PL handled it very poorly.  In pretty much every aspect.

Sheff Utd have applied the legal scattergun to (finally) some effect.  As I said before, shit sticks if you throw enough.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

Sounds about right.

You forget and we are in the premiership and sheffield aren't ner nicky ner ner.

dave


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2008)

mattie said:


> I
> Sheff Utd have applied the legal scattergun to (finally) some effect.  As I said before, shit sticks if you throw enough.



To be fair, you didn't throw much shit for it to stick on Duxbury and Joorachabiam.

Boy, they're more like shite attracting magnets of the highest order. Why they're still anywhere near the club is beyond me.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

kia has nothing to do with club and i presume the same will be true about duxberry very soon.

dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

tarannau said:


> To be fair, you didn't throw much shit for it to stick on Duxbury and Joorachabiam.
> 
> Boy, they're more like shite attracting magnets of the highest order. Why they're still anywhere near the club is beyond me.



I'd suggest they're not the exception, rather the rule.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> From what i can work out this one isnt actully binding.
> 
> dave


And how exactly did you work that one out?!


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> And how exactly did you work that one out?!



You have your skewed readings, we'll have ours.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

Its not a court or the premleague or the fa so they can fuck off is i belive my logic.

we shall see i guess though.

dave


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Its not a court or the premleague or the fa so they can fuck off is i belive my logic.
> 
> we shall see i guess though.
> 
> dave



I'm beginning to think that Kained was really the Hammers' legal expert in this whole  sorry affair. Seems appropriately qualified

Or maybe he was involved in the promotion of Duxbury to CEO.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

I have read a few things that reckon its not binding.

Like i said who knows. especilly with the remitence having not been decided yet.

dave(legal expert)


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

The worst thing about this is that I've been happily able to take absolutely no notice of CyberRose for months now, but now it's all excited again.

Not about football, funnily enough, but hey.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I have read a few things that reckon its not binding.
> 
> Like i said who knows. especilly with the remitence having not been decided yet.
> 
> dave(legal expert)


Yes but fan's forums aren't the best place to get your info from are they?

West Ham entered into a contract in which they agreed to be bound by the findings of this tribunal - now that contract _is_ binding in a court of _law_...no backing out of it...


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

Iam said:


> The worst thing about this is that I've been happily able to take absolutely no notice of CyberRose for months now, but now it's all excited again.
> 
> Not about football, funnily enough, but hey.


Hey I had the most horrible nasty things said about my character by all you West Ham fans on here. It's really effected my life and now, now I have justice, all I want is for you to tell me that you're sorry and that you were wrong to say all the stuff you did. These last 16 months have been some of the most difficult in my life and...actually...I reckon the finding of the tribunal might mean I can also make a claim against West Ham for all the suffering they've caused me what with watching my team unfairly relegated like! Woo hoo!


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

You call me a West Ham fan again and I'll teach you the meaning of "difficult", me laddo!


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Hey I had the most horrible nasty things said about my character by all you West Ham fans on here. It's really effected my life and now, now I have justice, all I want is for you to tell me that you're sorry and that you were wrong to say all the stuff you did. These last 16 months have been some of the most difficult in my life and...actually...I reckon the finding of the tribunal might mean I can also make a claim against West Ham for all the suffering they've caused me what with watching my team unfairly relegated like! Woo hoo!



Spoken like a true sportsman.

Your poor victim you.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Yes but fan's forums aren't the best place to get your info from are they?
> 
> West Ham entered into a contract in which they agreed to be bound by the findings of this tribunal - now that contract _is_ binding in a court of _law_...no backing out of it...


 
im not on any forums. Spysports news had someone on when the verdict came in suggesting that it was bollocks and have read a few things in papers that backs this up.

who knows,

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> im not on any forums. Spysports news had someone on when the verdict came in suggesting that it was bollocks and have read a few things in papers that backs this up.
> 
> who knows,
> 
> dave


I don't care whether West Ham have to give us any money, the important thing is that the tribunal said we were relegated unfairly because of West Ham's deception. That's as good as £30m right there, now everybody knows...


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

Martin Samuel's take on it.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/columnists/martin_samuel/article4812559.ece


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

mattie said:


> Martin Samuel's take on it.
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/columnists/martin_samuel/article4812559.ece


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't we like articles that think sheefield united and the jude are silly then?

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Don't we like articles that think sheefield united and the jude are silly then?
> 
> dave


Fatty Samuels is a West Ham fan and is practically the _only_ journalist that has ever stuck up for West Ham (funnily enough) and he's also the one that peddled the "Kabbagate" garbage, so seeing him effectively rewrite what all you lot are saying (albeit it in a more articulate manner) and busting a gut over it (fuck me that would take a long time to clear up!) is pretty funny!


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Fatty Samuels is a West Ham fan and is practically the _only_ journalist that has ever stuck up for West Ham (funnily enough) and he's also the one that peddled the "Kabbagate" garbage, so seeing him effectively rewrite what all you lot are saying (albeit it in a more articulate manner) and busting a gut over it (fuck me that would take a long time to clear up!) is pretty funny!



So, what has he said that's been wrong?

Kabbagate.  For shame, Sheff Utd, for shame.  

Although I find it rather ironic that McCabe or Warnock could ever be party to a gentleman's agreement.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

i  may let you off then.

dave


----------



## linerider (Sep 24, 2008)

Getting back to important matters.
If you have freeview(it may well work with Sky and cable)Go to a BBC channel press the red button,go to sport and then to football tables,the Premier table has us on page 1 and the Spuds have page 3 all to themselves.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking at the official site zola has a lot of good things to say abut seasr performence last night.

Not seen highlights was he looking good?

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 24, 2008)

Fans are saying he was a bit crap and nowhere near ready for top level.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 24, 2008)

hypocrites, volume 2

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/c/crystal_palace/7632660.stm


----------



## linerider (Sep 24, 2008)

The BBC just said that we're going to appeal,not much of a surprise really.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, looks like West Ham fans are finally starting to see why exactly it was they've been punished and some even saying Sheff Utd had every right to push this as far as they could in the face of blatant lying and deceit from West Ham...

http://www.kumb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=105666&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=2000#p2004319


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, we're taking it further, after all, we've been punished for it.  We were fined, end of story.  The PL didn't uphold Sheffield's appeal, the first enquiry agreed that we'd been naughty but there was no grounds for reinstatement or compensation, the arbitration disagrees.  We'll just do what Sheffield do and keep taking it further until we get the result we want innit.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 24, 2008)

The solicitors eyes must be bulging out of their sockets.

I for one cannot believe West Ham are still in the Premiership.  Kick the cheating cockneys out - that's what I say! ;-)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, whatever, o'fan of Liver 'special dispensation' pool.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 24, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha



> Crystal Palace and agent Faisal Kasmiri have both been charged and fined £25,000 over the transfer of Nick Carle from Bristol City.
> 
> The 26-year-old midfielder signed a four-year contract with the Eagles during the summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Yeah, we're taking it further, after all, we've been punished for it.  We were fined, end of story.


No. West Ham have not been punished. This tribunal investigated claims that Tevez' contract was _still_ ineligible following West Ham's initial punishment (£5.5m) for entering into that contract in the first place. The tribunal heard evidence from Kia's solicitor who confirmed that the contract _was_ in fact still in place during West Ham's final three games, despite telling (lying) to the PL that they had "terminated" the contract. That is what West Ham are now being punished for, not the initial punishment. If I were you I'd be more worried about what Scudamore will do to save his job considering he released the following statement after West Ham's punishment for their _first_ offence:




			
				Scudamore said:
			
		

> In summary, West Ham United *chose to terminate the offending third party agreement.* The Board has secured written undertakings that West Ham United can only act in a way that is consistent with its having terminated the offending agreement. It is only because of these written undertakings that Tevez's registration was not terminated. *If the Board suspects or has evidence that these undertakings are false or have been breached, then it will take all necessary steps to enforce Premier League Rules.*


Well, now the PL _do_ have evidence that those "undertakings were false" and therefore the PL should be compelled to "take all necessary steps to enforce PL rules". You're not only looking at paying us compensation, you're looking at a hefty points deduction like what Leeds got. When all the info has settled in, I don't think the PL will have any option but to impose a record points deduction (and the only reason it won't be automatic relegation is because it would make your games meaningless)



> The PL didn't uphold Sheffield's appeal, the first enquiry agreed that we'd been naughty but there was no grounds for reinstatement or compensation, the arbitration disagrees.  We'll just do what Sheffield do and keep taking it further until we get the result we want innit.


You can't force anyone to go to arbitration, only to the courts. West Ham cannot take us to court under the current agreement and I doubt whether Sheff Utd will agree to another arbitration tribunal...


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> snip



yawn.  see you next year.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

tommers said:


> yawn.  see you next year.


How can you defend what your club has done and so far got away with?


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

> Duxbury was the club's legal and commercial director when West Ham signed Carlos Tevez and has now been accused of making verbal assurances that the original agreement between the club and the player's representatives still existed even though the Premier League thought it had been terminated so that the Argentina striker could play in West Ham's remaining games.
> 
> The accusation was made by Kia Joorabchian's solicitor Graham Shear during a three-man independent tribunal hearing into Sheffield United's claim for up to £30 million in compensation over the Tevez affair.
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...the-Carlos-Tevez-transfer-row---Football.html


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

Urban's dullest poster award is a shoe-in this year, I'm afraid.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

Iam said:


> Urban's dullest poster award is a shoe-in this year, I'm afraid.


Oh please we're both more than aware of what goes on in the Middle East forum!


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> How can you defend what your club has done and so far got away with?



I'm not defending it.  I don't think it's as bad as you do but I think certain people at the club have behaved stupidly and deceitfully.

However, I don't then make the link to saying that we are responsible for your relegation.  Or thinking that we should be punished again for it.

And, as I just said, if we're appealing then it's all over for a while.  So don't spend the money just yet.

It's annoying having it hanging over your head isn't it?


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

tommers said:


> Or thinking that we should be punished again for it.


When did West Ham receive any punishment for concealing the fact that the offending contract was still in place all the time, despite telling the PL they had terminated it, following their £5.5m fine for the original offence?

Seriously, what punishment did West Ham ever get for that? Or are you trying to say the contract _was_ terminated when West Ham were ordered to do so?


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Oh please we're both more than aware of what goes on in the Middle East forum!



Don't read it, I'm afraid.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

Iam said:


> Don't read it, I'm afraid.


No, neither do I any more but I can assure you if you think I'm dull for going on about this (despite having every right to) then you need to check it out!


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2008)

I was actually pulling your leg, I'm sure you're not really dull. As if I'm really in a position to comment, anyway...


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

Iam said:


> I was actually pulling your leg, I'm sure you're not really dull. As if I'm really in a position to comment, anyway...


Yea well if you'd been treated like I have by the participants of this thread (verbal abuse, family getting death threats, name dragged through the mood, etc, etc) then you'd be a bit tetchy too!


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2008)

woah, death threats?


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok maybe not death threats, but all the rest is true!

For 16 months I've been saying West Ham kept that contract intact despite assurances given to the PL to the contrary. They have never faced punishment for that but everyone on here said I was wrong and that West Ham had done nothing wrong. Well now we all know that is not true yet everyone on here still has their heads buried in the sand, presumably because they've convinced themselves over the last 16 months of their own bullshit. Even KUMB admit West Ham broke the rules _for a second time_. 




			
				KUMB said:
			
		

> West Ham United CEO Scott Duxbury's job is safe for now - *despite being found guilty of lying to the Premier League.*
> 
> http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=123625



Considering what we know now, what do you all think should be West Ham's punishment? 30 points deduction?


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 24, 2008)

I haven't read the arbitration yet - did the Premier League see the new contracts that Duxbury claimed was in place?  Or did he just offer them a gentleman's agreement that they were?


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 24, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I haven't read the arbitration yet - did the Premier League see the new contracts that Duxbury claimed was in place?  Or did he just offer them a gentleman's agreement that they were?


He didn't need to offer a gentleman's agreement as the contract was never terminated, and in this (FA) tribunal, Kia's solicitor gave evidence that West Ham had assured him that it was not terminated, despite West Ham claiming to the PL that it had been terminated. 

Read it here

The Premier League do have a lot to answer for and knowing how they like to look out for themselves and cover their own backs I expect things to get a lot worse for West Ham than a possible £30m payout...


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 25, 2008)

So the PL never asked for evidence?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

WE gave em written and verbel AND got sued by kia for breaking the agreement. As i remmeber it anyway.

But i havent bothered with this for 6months so memory is fuzzy.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> So the PL never asked for evidence?


Nope (other than the written and verbal "confirmations" from WH that they had terminated the contract)

This is a point I had been arguing for 16 months about, why the PL never asked for any concrete evidence, or even to ask themselves how a contract could ever be unilaterally terminated by only one of the parties - surely there would need to be a second contract agreeing to terminate the first one?


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> WE gave em written and verbel AND got sued by kia for breaking the agreement. As i remmeber it anyway.


Yes but WH and Kia settled "out of court" as WH didn't want Kia's revelations coming out in public as that would have been at a time over the summer where Sheff Utd could still have been reinstated and WH relegated. Now those revelations _have_ come out in public as Sheff Utd were trying to do all along, but it's too late to change what really matters


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

we got sued by kia for breaking the agreement though which is why we had to settle with him, innit?


we then got piad 2million(i think) to give up tevez's registartion. If the third party agreement was still in place he could have just moved him without any of that.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> we got sued by kia for breaking the agreement though which is why we had to settle with him, innit?


"Out of court settlements" mean just that - out of court. It means West Ham came to some kind of agreement with Kia _to prevent it from going to court at all_ 



> we then got piad 2million(i think) to give up tevez's registartion. If the third party agreement was still in place he could have just moved him without any of that.


Well he did leave, just like that, didn't he? After the last game, literally after the final whistle, he never stepped foot in WH again. Then there were all sorts of complications with Tevez' transfer to Man Utd, and imo, that was because both WH and the PL were wriggling about trying to cover their backs and save face

Either way, these arguments are pointless and have been done many many times before

We now have evidence that West Ham _didn't_ tear up the contract, and the debate now should centre round what action the PL will take against West Ham as they promised after the initial punishment that if WH were found to be lying again, they would take further action

Incidentally, the PL moved with lightening speed after the last tribunal to gleefully announce Sheff Utd had lost and wrote to all PL clubs, now, nearly a week after the result of the tribunal was known, the PL have remained silent...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

CyberRose;8086152
We now have evidence that West Ham [I said:
			
		

> didn't[/I] tear up the contract, and the debate now should centre round what action the PL will take against West Ham as they promised after the initial punishment that if WH were found to be lying again, they would take further action


 
No we don't we have the say so of a lawyer. This is not evidence. Evidence requires a bit of paper or a full recored of a phone conversation or something.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> No we don't we have the say so of a lawyer. This is not evidence. Evidence requires a bit of paper or a full recored of a phone conversation or something.
> 
> dave


No it doesn't, never heard of witnesses giving _evidence_ in court?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah obviously but there would have to be other evidence to proove behond a resonable doubt that someone was guility rather then just some he said she said bullshit.

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,13320_4189305,00.html

Intresting article.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> We now have evidence that West Ham didn't tear up the contract,



As loathe as I am to get dragged back into this...

you have written confirmation that the offending clause was "torn up".  You have witnesses that the letter detailing this was delivered to MSI, and they accept that.
you have one person saying that verbal agreements were still in place.
The actions of west ham after these events are consistent with the clause being "torn up."

Maybe, just maybe, ol Duckers was saying to Joorabchian "don't worry mate, we've got to do this for the PL but we're not going to fuck you over, chill".  That's different to saying that we still had a clause in the player's contracts saying that MSI could exert undue influence over us.

To be fair, I think this is the part of the whole fiasco that is the most dangerous.  However... it is far from clear cut.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Yeah obviously but there would have to be other evidence to proove behond a resonable doubt that someone was guility rather then just some he said she said bullshit.


That's not how our legal system works tho is it? It goes on interpretation according to who we decide judges cases. In a court of law, a judge or jury will listen to both sides and come to a decision _based on the evidence they have available_

If there is not enough evidence to prove something, it is unlikely a judge or jury will agree to it. In this case, there must have been compelling evidence, in whatever form, that made the panel (half of it appointed by West Ham) decide West Ham were lying about terminating the contract...


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,13320_4189305,00.html
> 
> Intresting article.



you're right Dave.  That IS an interesting article.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

im fairly sure the cps wouldnt allow something to go to court based purely on the testomony of one person.

the rest isn't arguable in anyway shape or from as none of us have a clue what was actaully said or presented. If there was more then kias laywers say so then fair enough. But we haven yet to ber led to belive that this is the case.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> If there was more then kias laywers say so then fair enough. But we haven yet to ber led to belive that this is the case.


Apart from the tribunal telling you that _was_ the case you mean?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah but i think the judge is incompetent based on what evidence we know at the minute.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Yeah but i think the judge is incompetent based on what evidence we know at the minute.


Even tho in West Ham's official statement they say they "accept the findings of the tribunal"?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

so why are we appealing?

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1402258,00.html

we respect not accept.




dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> so why are we appealing?


Cos you don't wanna pay £30m?! I thought that would have been pretty obvious!


----------



## ethel (Sep 25, 2008)

carton cole's been arrested for drink driving.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

silly carlton.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> carton cole's been arrested for drink driving.



yeah, apparently that's why he didn't play wednesday.

fucking idiot.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

nah i read on the sunday that he was likely to be rested beacuse of a lil foot problem.

seemingly it didn't affect his clutch/accelerator control though.

dave


----------



## hammerette (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems as though the Olympic Stadium ideas have been brought up again! Boris Johnson want to practically throw the place away!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

are they still saying that as a football stadium it would be smaller then upton park?

it seemed like a silly idea last time i heard.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> are they still saying that as a football stadium it would be smaller then upton park?
> 
> it seemed like a silly idea last time i heard.



I heard mention of retractable seating.  I reckon we should stick a laser on the roof, get lots of hirelings in yellow jumpsuits to run around pressing buttons and see if we can disguise it as a dormant volcano.

It would really cement our reputation as the evil geniuses of the Premier League.


----------



## mattie (Sep 25, 2008)

tommers said:


> I heard mention of retractable seating.  I reckon we should stick a laser on the roof, get lots of hirelings in yellow jumpsuits to run around pressing buttons and see if we can disguise it as a dormant volcano.
> 
> It would really cement our reputation as the evil geniuses of the Premier League.






It's a pretty poor show really, all that cheating and we only finished 15th.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

tommers said:


> I heard mention of retractable seating. I reckon we should stick a laser on the roof, get lots of hirelings in yellow jumpsuits to run around pressing buttons and see if we can disguise it as a dormant volcano.
> 
> It would really cement our reputation as the evil geniuses of the Premier League.


 
class


----------



## chieftain (Sep 25, 2008)

tommers said:


> I heard mention of retractable seating.  I reckon we should stick a laser on the roof, get lots of hirelings in yellow jumpsuits to run around pressing buttons and see if we can disguise it as a dormant volcano.



Watford in their home strip could do that for you...


----------



## ethel (Sep 25, 2008)

chieftain said:


> Watford in their home strip could do that for you...




or chelsea in their away strip.


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> or chelsea in their away strip.




by the time our full plans have come to fruition we'll be making liverpool run round in fucking gnome outfits.  Such is our power!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

doesn't dirk kuyt already do that?

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> doesn't dirk kuyt already do that?



shhhhh!!!  he's our mole. 

god, dave.  Why not just tell the world?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry tommers, will never happen again tommers.

there shouldnt be a comma in between god & dave by the way.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> sorry tommers, will never happen again tommers.
> 
> there shouldnt be a comma in between god & dave by the way.



thanks.  I'll remember that.

Anyway, got to dash, Duxberry called.  He wants me to take a dump in Dave Whelan's Christmas hamper.  Apparently it will set in motion a chain of events that sends Wigan to League 2.

The man is a fucking genius.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

remmber to spin around three times anti-clockwise first or it wont work.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, that was an interesting article.  However it shows a clear West Ham bias because what it fails to mention is that Tevez and Duxbury fixed it between then so that Sheffield United only won one point away from home after Christmas.  Kia told me that they switched all the players boots around so that none of them had boots that fit and that's why they didn't win.

I swear, if this is upheld it will be the final cancer that kills British football.  No longer will sport or chance play a part, it'll be run by lawyers and accountants in a way that makes today's game look free and easy.  That bastard Joorobian has basically set us up, some sort of punishment I guess for not selling him the club.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

More of a cancer than rule breaking going unpunished? What kind of message would that send out to the footballing world?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the last page and a half means we are bored of this now.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I think the last page and a half means we are bored of this now.
> 
> 
> dave


I was quite prepared to sit out your discussions on your criminal players, however, I think you'll find bluestreak was the one that brought it up again. I know it's hard to accept, and you'll think I'll take the piss out of you, but you need to wake up and see what your club did instead of trying to defend the indefensible...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

what you on about we are great and defending the undefendable.  Green, neil, upson did blinding work against ronaldo et al last game of seaosn before last.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually, if it makes anyone feel any better, I do honestly feel sorry for West Ham fans cos none of this is their fault. I would feel sorry for them if we do get any compo and it affects their team, and I would have felt sorry for them if they had been relegated in our place at the time. However, just thing about what Sheff Utd fans have gone through. We _were_ relegated and we _did_ lose £30m in revenue. Our team is now shit and we had to put up with fuckin Bobson for nearly a season. If Tevez had not played those final three games, there is a very good possibility that we would never have gone down, so just spare a thought for those of us who have already suffered from this whole episode...you're still in the Prem, we're in the bottom half of the Championship


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 25, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> More of a cancer than rule breaking going unpunished? What kind of message would that send out to the footballing world?


 
A rule that no-one had even considered important enough to notice previously was broken and we were punished.  Everything else is _still_ opinion and conjecture.

Do you know how many goals Sheffield United needed to score in order to stay up?

One.

Just one, in any of the eight or nine games you lost by one goal that season.

If your team had scored ONE extra goal in 810 minutes of football then the whole thing would be academic.

In the end, that was Sheffield's fault.

Which team and manager were fined this week for breaking FA rules on agents?  Oh yes, Neil WArnock and Crystal Palace.  Who knows what he was up to when he was with you, the man's clearly a crook.


----------



## STFC (Sep 25, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> If Tevez had not played those final three games, there is a very good possibility that we would never have gone down, so just spare a thought for those of us who have already suffered from this whole episode...you're still in the Prem, we're in the bottom half of the Championship



If you'd have won a few more games you might have stayed up.

No sympathy whatsoever for Sheffield United. In fact, after this whole debacle I quite dislike them.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2008)

STFC said:


> If you'd have won a few more games you might have stayed up.
> 
> No sympathy whatsoever for Sheffield United. In fact, after this whole debacle I quite dislike them.



Before all this happened I used to quite like them, due to an irrational dislike of Sheffield Wednesday.  

Now, though...


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey if you think it's ok to break league rules with impunity then fine, if you think clubs should be punished for breaking rules then you need to realise that applies to your own club as well...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

come on be nice people mr rose was almost being resonable then!


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 25, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Hey if you think it's ok to break league rules with impunity then fine, if you think clubs should be punished for breaking rules then you need to realise that applies to your own club as well...



5.5 million it's already cost us.  

Look, this is my reasonable non-partisan speech:

I personally don't like the way football has gone since Sheffield United and 19 other teams decided to break away in search of greater riches at everyone else's expense.  I don't especially like the fact that, since Billy Bonds left the club, we've become a bunch of wheeler-dealers.  The Teflon Harry days have left their mark, and I don't approve of getting involved with dodgy cunts like KJ.  Of course, I can't pretend that getting Carlito and Masher wasn't a great coup, it's just a shame that actually it was a fucking bad thing.  The season before we finished 11th or something, we reached the final of the FA Cup.  We were playing with the big boys.  Then some dodgy dealings by Brown with this cunt brings, yeah, two massive talents to our club, but honestly, they cost us more than they gained us.  It destabilised a good team, and even worse than that, it has dragged our name into the mud.  And it broke rules.  A rule that isn't even a rule in many countries, a rule that no-one had previously known or cared about, and a rule that no-one would even have noticed if Brown had sold to KJ as the two of them intended.  We broke the rule, and we were hit with a massive punishment.  Worse than that, we had a shit season.  Masher never got off the blocks, and Tevez only came into form in the last thrid of the season.  The first third he was more of a hindrance.  Are we going to get those points back that we lost then?  No, we are not.  Was he alone in coming into form?  Not at all.  Robert Green was at least as important, and in most other seasons he'd have been our player of the year.

So what is important here?  Well, the PL's investigation (from which there was, apparently, no appeal) found [predictably] in our favour.  The enquiry (who was that by again, also, which had no appeal), decided that if they'd had the power they might have deducted us points the first time round but _examined the paperwork_ and found it all in order.  This arbitration (from which there is no appeal) hasn't said what paperwork they have examined to find it not in order, but their star witness is the lawyer for a man who is, at very least, one of the two major players in this whole thing and a man who is, as I understand it, wanted by the law in relation to fraud.  A man who also tried to sue us recently.  Not exactly an unbiased witness.  And of course, we're appealing it as far as we can go.  And, until someone stands up and shows the world that the original contracts were not torn up and replaced with the ones that the enquiry were satisfied with, simply having one of Kia's men claim that there was a verbal contract in place won't be enough.

I understand why you're angry, but FFS man!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2008)

A good thread: http://www.kumb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=106719&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## STFC (Sep 25, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Hey if you think it's ok to break league rules with impunity then fine, if you think clubs should be punished for breaking rules then you need to realise that applies to your own club as well...



Fuck me, you might want to have a look at the recent(ish) history of Swindon Town.

Of course clubs should be punished for breaking rules. No argument there. West Ham were punished to the tune of £5.5m and in my opinion that should have been the end of it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2008)

A good post on KUMB:



> The other interesting thing about that stat is that it means we went 26 games and only got 16 points. With Tevez in the squad. And for a large chunk of it, Mascherano too. That's not the kind of stat you expect from a side with a player good enough to single-handedly keep a side in the league playing regularly, is it? In fact, had he shown the kind of class the court claim he had (enough to make us win 7 in 9 on his own), we should have been top four. And then Sheffield United wouldn't have even been thinking of us as someone to blame.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2008)

The game that really sparked our survival: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2007/apr/08/match.sport5

Whither Tevez?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2008)

HAREWOOD 2005/06: 0.45 goals per league game started
ZAMORA 2005/06: 0.35 goals per league game started
SHERINGHAM 2005/06: 0.40 goals per league game started
TEVEZ 2006/07: goals per each 90 minutes played, up to and including his first goal: 0.087

Sure sounds as if tevez was instrumental for us


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 26, 2008)

2. The results for West Ham without Tevez playing were;

Pld 12 W 4 D 3 L 5

The results with Tevez playing were;

Pld 26 W 8 D 2 L 16

It's there in black and white. West Ham averaged 1.25 points a match without Tevez and 1 point per match with Tevez. Nothing questionable about that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 26, 2008)

oh for fuck's sake


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 26, 2008)

oh, for fuck's sake 2

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7636929.stm


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 26, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> oh for fuck's sake




Actually, that's great.  It doesn't tell us anything that we didn't already know, and shows that Rosie is wrong about there being multiple contracts.  There weren't.  Tevez was signed properly until the end of the season, eligible to play, and anything else was a verbal contract and worth nothing.

This arbitration has acted like a verbal contract is worth anything at all.  We'll easily overthrow that at the Sports Court thingy.

*71. For Sheffield United Mr Mill also submitted that in the week immediately after the Commission decision West Ham made an agreement with Mr Joorabchian to pay him £4.7 million in return for Mr Joorabchian securing that Mr Tevez play for the club in the remaining crucial games of the season. He referred to the Particulars of Claim in an action commenced by Mr Joorabchian against West Ham. Certainly, there is no doubt that West Ham desperately wanted Mr Tevez to play in these games but we were not persuaded on the evidence before us that a binding contract was in fact concluded as pleaded in those legal proceedings.*


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

A verbal contract's binding in law though. It's more proving the conversation took place that's the issue. Duxbury, however, doesn't seem to have been sensible or discrete with his big stupid lawyer mouth.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 26, 2008)

But if the verbal contract that meant the thing with Kappa meant nothing, surely this does too.  Sheffield United can't have it both ways.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

Individual players suing is truely ridiculous.

For a start sheffield united would have boguht other players in had they stayed up meaning that some of them would have been sold for beinmg shit bottlers who dont have enough talent to play in the premierleague.

dave


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh come on, the Kabba thing's not nearly similar, not should there be a sliding scale of dodgy transfer shenanigans. 

The issue here is that Duxbury and co have consistently given barefaced lies to the PL, even to the committee specifically set up to look at the transfer. That's pretty unforgiveable by any standards, particularly given that he's the CEO of the Hammers now.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

Do you mind adding an allegedly or according to kias shitbag lawyer.

Other then that yeah i agree the kabba thing isnt nearly as bad as tevez thing unless mr rose is involved in the argument in which case its exactly the same thing.

dave


----------



## Iam (Sep 26, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Do you know how many goals Sheffield United needed to score in order to stay up?
> 
> One.
> 
> ...



Your _facts_ get in the way of justifiable outrage, dammit!!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Do you mind adding an allegedly or according to kias shitbag lawyer.
> 
> Other then that yeah i agree the kabba thing isnt nearly as bad as tevez thing unless mr rose is involved in the argument in which case its exactly the same thing.
> 
> dave



Given the criticisms of West Ham's board by both the PL and the FA arbitration, I don't think there's much need to bring 'allegedly' into it. Both reports slated the trustworthiness of the people involved and made it clear that they were essentially liars, albeit in more couched legalese.

Duxbury should not still be there. The PL should have taken much harsher penalties at the time, but there was a convenient shush up to a certain extent. This is the chickens coming home to roost.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks like the Court of Arbitration won't hear the appeal: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/7637499.stm


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Looks like the Court of Arbitration won't hear the appeal: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/7637499.stm



ah well.  that's that then.  good.  I am so bored of this.

and hopefully duckers will be given the boot once the dust settles...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

Im sure we can launch a new case on account of sheffield united's grass being too long when we played them or something.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 26, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Oh come on, the Kabba thing's not nearly similar, not should there be a sliding scale of dodgy transfer shenanigans.
> 
> The issue here is that Duxbury and co have consistently given barefaced lies to the PL, even to the committee specifically set up to look at the transfer. That's pretty unforgiveable by any standards, particularly given that he's the CEO of the Hammers now.


 
Or they gave barefaced lies to KJ in order to not get sued for unilaterally tearing up the contract.  Which he then sued us for anyway.  And we settled.  So we've been punished for that already.

We've now been punished for tearing up the contracts and not tearing up the contracts.

Quality.

Now that's _justice_.

Also, who was the player Sheffield had who had been on the books for three clubs that year?  Oh yeah, no punishment for that.  Perhaps because they were founder members of the PL.  He scored against us, FFS.  Perhaps if he hadn't we'd have fought back harder that game and got a draw or won and then the Tevez thing wouldn't have mattered.  I think we should be able to sue Sheffield for that.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

Jon stead wasn't it?


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah. But let's not worry about that, no one else gives a shit.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

well of course not justice has been served.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> ah well.  that's that then.  good.  I am so bored of this.
> 
> and hopefully duckers will be given the boot once the dust settles...



ditto and ditto.

Whilst I don't think Sheffield, the players of Sheffield, and anyone else who feels hard done by should have free range to sue us, I do think that Duxbury has behaved in a sneaking and conniving manner and that gentlemen's agreements are not acceptable.  He should go.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 26, 2008)

The way things are going, soon we are going to see, say, pubs in the Sheffield United area sueing us for loss of revenue on match days, or bus/train companies doing likewise.

It's just way out of all proportion.

I can't help but feel that there's an element of "Ooh, how dare little old west ham sign a top player?".  Had Man U done this, nobody would have paid it any attention.


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Whilst I don't think Sheffield, the players of Sheffield, and anyone else who feels hard done by should have free range to sue us, I do think that Duxbury has behaved in a sneaking and conniving manner and that gentlemen's agreements are not acceptable.  He should go.




Absolutely.  I have no idea how the man still has a job.  He must have some juicy pictures or something.


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> The way things are going, soon we are going to see, say, pubs in the Sheffield United area sueing us for loss of revenue on match days, or bus/train companies doing likewise.
> 
> It's just way out of all proportion.
> 
> I can't help but feel that there's an element of "Ooh, how dare little old west ham sign a top player?".  Had Man U done this, nobody would have paid it any attention.



I think the biggest mistake we made was pleading guilty to the original charge.  We were going to plead not guilty until the morning before the hearing, but changed at the last minute.  You can only imagine that we struck some kind of deal with the PL, that we wouldn't get points deducted.  However, I think there was a good chance that we could have sorted all this out there and then.

Oh well, hindsight is a wonderful thing....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 26, 2008)

The dumbest thing of all is that if we'd simply told the PL about the third party contract in the first place, the PL have confirmed for certain, in some of their previous wordings, that we _would_ have been able to sign Tevez, and they would have found a way to work around it.


----------



## tommers (Sep 27, 2008)

zola's good start continues.

another victory for justice.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 27, 2008)

and matty ethjerington by all acocunts is back. Which is nice.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 27, 2008)

I've worked out how we reoslve this sheffield problem people.
Two words. SUE TEDDY.

Its entirely his fault that the moral in our dressing room went down which cuased reo-coker to be sold for a fraction of what he could be worth someday, sparked etheringtons personal problems which in turn meant we lost to plamero in the uefa cup which we would have cleraly won without sheringams presence in the dressing room/club.

Sue him! Easily 80million in damages i reckon there.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 27, 2008)

I think we should sue Kanoute for missing that penalty and causing the entire team confidence to go down hill and get us relegated in 2003


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyway, 12 points out of 18 is nice indeed


----------



## kained&able (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah decent start isn't it. Nobles looking a lot more nature and with matty back we look a lot better balenced.

Now if only bellemy and ashton could bare to leave the physios table ever we had have a shot at uefa cup place i reckon.

Especially with spurs and newcastle being appalling and blackburn being doomed due to inces future incompetence.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/sport/football/article34683.ece



> I'M GONNA sue. For an entire season, I watched Chris Morgan lump the ball skywards and I swear my neck has never recovered


----------



## mattie (Sep 28, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/sport/football/article34683.ece



Mad, ain't it.  

There was me thinking loss of earnings was why Sheff Utd were spitting the dummy.  Under the big hypothetical if, surely if they received money for said loss of earnings they'd have to pass it on to the players?

Or is that not really the point of it all?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2008)

He he, thats funny.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2008)

Whatever.  12 points out of 18.  That's not bad.  We're playing nice football since zola took over.  I like that.  We're giving it a go, which is all I have ever asked of West Ham.

The club has behaved atrociously over the whole tevez thing, they've made loads of mistakes, loads of wrong decisions.  

I just want it all over, so we can finally get on with things.  Sheff utd can carry on blaming other people if they want.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> The club has behaved atrociously over the whole tevez thing, they've made loads of mistakes, loads of wrong decisions.
> 
> I just want it all over, so we can finally get on with things.  Sheff utd can carry on blaming other people if they want.



I'm not a West Ham fan and that's pretty much my view. It's just boring. FWIW I think West Ham blatantly misbehaved but not so much that I still give a toss 18 months later. I think it's down to the FA for making such a mess of dealing with it that it's still an issue.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> The club has behaved atrociously over the whole tevez thing, they've made loads of mistakes, loads of wrong decisions.


But none of those "mistakes" were deliberate, right?


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 28, 2008)

So, while I´ve been away for a few days and found somewhere with the internet, have any of you thought what kind of punishment West Ham deserve for lying to the PL a second time over Tevez´contract??


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> So, while I´ve been away for a few days and found somewhere with the internet, have any of you thought what kind of punishment West Ham deserve for lying to the PL a second time over Tevez´contract??



you found somewhere?  where?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been reading up on legal history and meditating on the issue, but have so far failed to come up with a definitive answer due to the sheer enormity of the issue. So I brought peace to the Middle East instead.


----------



## Iam (Sep 28, 2008)

I tried to shift the balance of the world into being a fairer place, but it turned out in the alternate reality that was created, Sheffield United still got relegated for being shit. Sorry.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 28, 2008)

I envisioned a scenario earlier today where we have a good season, and somehow get into the top 4, at the expense of Liverpool.  At that juncture, the Mickey Mousers suddenly go all Sheffield United and start digging for a reason why we should be docked points.  The FA duly obliges and they take our place in the top 4.

I wouldn't put it past them...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

Chris morgan is denying that indivifual players have met up and decided to sure.

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4209755,00.html

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 29, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> So, while I´ve been away for a few days and found somewhere with the internet, have any of you thought what kind of punishment West Ham deserve for lying to the PL a second time over Tevez´contract??


 
Some sort of a written warning, I reckon.  And making Dux sit on the naughty step at playtime.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

Apparently we might sign deigo tristan as cover for ashton.

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_4212465,00.html

dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought Ashton was originally out for a month.  Did he fall off the treatment table again?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

Out till new year now.

I want someone to investigate if he is related to darren anderton.

dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Out till new year now.
> 
> I want someone to investigate if he is related to darren anderton.
> 
> dave





Hmm.  D Ashton.  D Anderton.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 29, 2008)

KUMBers are talking about what a good signing Zaki would be in the transfer window...


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> KUMBers are talking about what a good signing Zaki would be in the transfer window...





you've lost me mate.  are they suggesting we're going to buy him?  sounds unlikely to me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 29, 2008)

tommers said:


> you've lost me mate.  are they suggesting we're going to buy him?  sounds unlikely to me.



No.  Just saying we should.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Apparently we might sign deigo tristan as cover for ashton.
> 
> http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_4212465,00.html
> 
> dave



Used to be class, but apparently serious weight probs etc now...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 29, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Used to be class, but apparently serious weight probs etc now...



Great cover for Ashton, then


----------



## tommers (Sep 30, 2008)

ashton is out till march.

if he was a horse....


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

where you gettting march from?

Everything i have read suggests new year.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> where you gettting march from?
> 
> Everything i have read suggests new year.




ITBS.  Guy who works at the ticket office. ( i think, he seems to work for the club anyway.)  Somebody on WHO is saying the whole season (apparently, not that I ever look at WHO.) 

I guess the exploratory thing turned up a more serious problem.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

Can we sue carlos tevez or something to get some compensation?

if tevez wasn't signed Dean anderton would obviously be fit.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Can we sue carlos tevez or something to get some compensation?
> 
> if tevez wasn't signed Dean anderton would obviously be fit.



we should certainly sue SWP for breaking his ankle 2 years ago.

and then we should shoot anderton and make him into dog food.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

James collins is getting game for the nerves tonight which is good.

bellemey and collins are both in the wales squad which is a bit shit.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Balbi (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Can we sue carlos tevez or something to get some compensation?
> 
> if tevez wasn't signed *Dean anderton* would obviously be fit.
> 
> ...



That didn't take long


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 1, 2008)

Sears got all 4 goals for the reserves tonight.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2008)

good wqork sears! collins got 70 mins as well which is good. No bellend though, which is slightly worrying.

Ohh and jack collinson is back from a knee injury which is great as well, i like the look of him.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2008)

for fucks sake part#20066373

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4226356,00.html

fulham and wigan want some money as well now allegedly.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 1, 2008)

kained&able said:


> for fucks sake part#20066373
> 
> http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4226356,00.html
> 
> ...


Good for them. West Ham need to be completely bummed so no other clubs think they can get away with acting like they did

And if it takes other clubs to punish them and pursue justice in the face of Premier League inaction I think they should be commended


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2008)

Im strating a class 1 action against shawn wright phillips for maiming dean ashon.

I deamnd full wages back for the period he has been injured and the entire prize money/tv revenue we would have recied for winning ht uefa cup that year with the tevz/ashon partnership.

should just about cover the costs.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 1, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Im strating a class 1 action against shawn wright phillips for maiming dean ashon.
> 
> I deamnd full wages back for the period he has been injured and the entire prize money/tv revenue we would have recied for winning ht uefa cup that year with the tevz/ashon partnership.
> 
> ...


Well you should do that then and good luck to you but I fail to see the relevance of that individual case to Sheff Utd's case...

Face facts, your club lied to the PL a second time because they were so desperate to play Tevez cos they knew that without him they would have gone down easily, why else do you think they lied about his contract in order that he could play? If he wasn't considered vital to West Ham's survival, why go to the lengths they did to play him? 

West Ham's own actions prove they considered Tevez as vital to their survival as the FA Tribunal considered him. Pissing in the wind about other possible claims won't alter the fact that in this particular case, West Ham are guilty of sin and what they did simply cannot go unpunished...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 1, 2008)

_I demand justice!!!_

*smacks fist on table*


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> _I demand justice!!!_
> 
> *smacks fist on table*


Come January I'm sure we'll have it

How'd that appeal go btw?


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 1, 2008)

You don't want justice, you want money, money money, to make up for your own shitness.  Tell me again how many goals you needed to score to stay up?  Tell me also how many goals you beat West Ham by when you played us with Tevez?  

Etc etc yawn.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Good for them. West Ham need to be completely bummed so no other clubs think they can get away with acting like they did
> 
> And if it takes other clubs to punish them and pursue justice in the face of Premier League inaction I think they should be commended





still wanking then rosie?  good for you.






strange?  I don't see tevez in that picture.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 1, 2008)

Surely you can admit that West Ham were desperate to fuck to play Tevez, nobody can deny that (after West Ham acted)

So why don't you tell me why they were so desperate to play him?

Anyway, this issue isn't really up for debate any more, I won, Sheff Utd will get millions from West Ham, who in turn face a fucking massive points deduction from the PL

So yes, I may have a celebratory wank


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 1, 2008)

Tell ya what tho, I've just been readin thru last years west ham thread and it's fuckin hilarious! Constantly being told I was crazy, and people laughing at "mad" sheff utd! All the legal experts came crawling out of the woodwork to tell me it was stupid and there was no chance of winning. Some people knew for sure that the contract had been ripped up and reworded! Even nino_savatte posted a few times just to have a pop at me! (Where the fuck are you now? Oh yea, nownowt bout football unless you wanna slander someone or make some bullshit political point). 

Absolutely fucking hilarious, seriously, i reccommend you read thru some of the absolute crap you all wrote on it, then read my posts and weep at the accuracy and understanding of the situation! I just don't really feel I've been able to have a proper gloat yet with you lot sticking your heads in your arses trying to pretend this tribunal didn't happen!

Also, I noticed that 1927 is quite a nasty man and hopefully when he reads thru the thread again should be thoroguhly ashamed (and yes, I do see the irony in making that statement after having labelled him a cunt earlier today)


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Anyway, this issue isn't really up for debate any more,



hooray!

get on with your life rosie.  all this anger is bad for you.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Tell ya what tho, I've just been readin thru last years west ham thread and it's fuckin hilarious! Constantly being told I was crazy, and people laughing at "mad" sheff utd! All the legal experts came crawling out of the woodwork to tell me it was stupid and there was no chance of winning. Some people knew for sure that the contract had been ripped up and reworded! Even nino_savatte posted a few times just to have a pop at me! (Where the fuck are you now? Oh yea, nownowt bout football unless you wanna slander someone or make some bullshit political point).
> 
> Absolutely fucking hilarious, seriously, i reccommend you read thru some of the absolute crap you all wrote on it, then read my posts and weep at the accuracy and understanding of the situation! I just don't really feel I've been able to have a proper gloat yet with you lot sticking your heads in your arses trying to pretend this tribunal didn't happen!
> 
> Also, I noticed that 1927 is quite a nasty man and hopefully when he reads thru the thread again should be thoroguhly ashamed (and yes, I do see the irony in making that statement after having labelled him a cunt earlier today)



oh well....  spoke too soon...


----------



## mattie (Oct 1, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Tell ya what tho, I've just been readin thru last years west ham thread and it's fuckin hilarious! Constantly being told I was crazy, and people laughing at "mad" sheff utd! All the legal experts came crawling out of the woodwork to tell me it was stupid and there was no chance of winning. Some people knew for sure that the contract had been ripped up and reworded! Even nino_savatte posted a few times just to have a pop at me! (Where the fuck are you now? Oh yea, nownowt bout football unless you wanna slander someone or make some bullshit political point).
> 
> Absolutely fucking hilarious, seriously, i reccommend you read thru some of the absolute crap you all wrote on it, then read my posts and weep at the accuracy and understanding of the situation! I just don't really feel I've been able to have a proper gloat yet with you lot sticking your heads in your arses trying to pretend this tribunal didn't happen!
> 
> Also, I noticed that 1927 is quite a nasty man and hopefully when he reads thru the thread again should be thoroguhly ashamed (and yes, I do see the irony in making that statement after having labelled him a cunt earlier today)



For your sanity mate, I hope this moment isn't a peak before a fall.

Seriously, you've gone from balanced to amusing through slightly obsessive and fully into fruitcake.

Regarding the tribunal, we've said all along that McCabe would throw shit until some stuck.  It's not vindication.  

Regardless, I personally hope it's the end of it, one way or the other, having Neil Warnock claiming a moral high ground has been most unsettling.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah yes but following last week's tribunal, it turns out that I was the sane one and all you guys were (and continue to be) the fruitcakes!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't really care, I just hope West Ham die a horrible painful death the way my team are. Then I'll have more friends to join me as I cry into my pints of coke.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I don't really care, I just hope West Ham die a horrible painful death the way my team are. Then I'll have more friends to join me as I cry into my pints of coke.




we're already here for you mate.  

Anyway, you never know what's round the corner....





Actually, thinking about it, I have a fair idea...


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 1, 2008)

What is it, bitter twats day?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 1, 2008)

We Are All Bitter Twats


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm less bitter than I was before I thought West Ham were gonna get away scott free with their second offence, but now I know they definitely will have to pay compensation it makes it a little bit easier. I wont stop being bitter, however, until the PL docks them enuf points to relegate them...


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes dear.

You read this?  Got some waiting to do yet.

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=123648


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 2, 2008)

Also, Mihir Bose reckons it will be a bad thing for sport in general if this isn't overturned http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/mihirbose/2008/10/the_philosophical_argument_of.html


----------



## kained&able (Oct 2, 2008)

Im going to laugh so much if we only have to pay legal costs and the pl does nothing.

dave(


----------



## Bonfirelight (Oct 2, 2008)

cyberrose is reminding me of Father Ted in that episode where he won priest of the year.

"and YOU, father Larry McGuire.."


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyway.  Bolton?

One team I am always desperate for us to beat.  can't stand them.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 2, 2008)

One team im never confident about to be honest. I think thats due to them being my bogey team in champ manager(no matter who i play as)

Really dont like em. Didn't like them as the sam aladyche pension plan and hate kevin nolan and resent them for staying up when we went down with 41 points a few seasons back.

Saw some betting information and the bookies reckon either a one nil win to us or a 1-1 all draw which sounds about right,

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 2, 2008)

Apparently they are thinking of suing us too!  It might have something to do with when we hammered them 3-1 at upton park and tevez scored two...


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah, bolton are buggers.  2-1 to us though.  *optimism*


----------



## mattie (Oct 2, 2008)

I could see us getting something from this one, and it would be a good time to fix our clean sheet record.

I could also see Kevin Davies kicking the shit out of Upson.


----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2008)

it'll be close but I can see us getting the points... is bellamy back?  cole at the centre with etherington and bellamy running at the defence will be enough to see us through I reckon.

Altho Upson and Neill will come off with a few bruises...


----------



## mattie (Oct 2, 2008)

It's on Sky this one.

Bolton.  Good call sky, good call.


----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2008)

mattie said:


> It's on Sky this one.
> 
> Bolton.  Good call sky, good call.



I'd say that they were anticipating an upset, but I don't think Bolton beating us would be an upset.

I suppose every team has to have its quota on Sky.


----------



## mattie (Oct 2, 2008)

tommers said:


> I'd say that they were anticipating an upset, but I don't think Bolton beating us would be an upset.
> 
> I suppose every team has to have its quota on Sky.



Yep, some poor sod has to play a televised game against Bolton.

Still, Arse match on 26th is on the box.


----------



## radix lecti (Oct 3, 2008)

west ham 1 bolton 2 come on youuuuuuuuuuuu whites !!!!!!!!


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the thread, radix lecti.  Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## radix lecti (Oct 3, 2008)

yer welcome     looking forward to sundays game   feeling optimistic about bolton getting our first away win


----------



## radix lecti (Oct 3, 2008)

> Bolton could sue West Ham over the Carlos Tevez affair, according to their chairman Phil Gartside.
> 
> Wanderers are following Sheffield United's claim for £30million compensation against the Hammers for illegally playing Tevez two seasons ago.
> 
> ...








http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...st-ham-over-carlos-tevez-too-115875-20768943/


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, bring it on.  Just get it over with.  Everyone sue us.  Put us out of business, you know you want to.  Wipe us off the map because you can't accept your own shitness.  And keep on sueing.  Sue everyone, everytime you lose.  Cmon, it's the sporting way.

Premier League table, season 2015-2016

=1 Arsenal P39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 Chelsea p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 Lpool   p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MCity   p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MUtd    p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39

Bring it on.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

Premier League table, season 2016-2017

=1 Arsenal P39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 Chelsea p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 Lpool p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MCity p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MUtd p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39

Go Team Football!


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

Premier League table, season 2017-2018

=1 Arsenal P39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 Chelsea p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 Lpool p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MCity p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MUtd p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39

This was an exciting season.  Liverpool's goalkeeper accidentally let the ball in and sued himself.  He then sued the makers of the ball, who sued the FA, who agreed to wipe out the result.  It was quite tense.


----------



## Iam (Oct 3, 2008)

Surely it'd only be fair, and in the interests of true justice, to let Sheffield United be champions of the world for the next decade?

I mean, they didn't earn it. But damn, they deserve it!


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

Premier League table, season 2018-2019

=1 Arsenal P39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 Chelsea p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 Lpool p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MCity p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MUtd p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39

A new innovation this season in response to fans complaints about the lacks of actual action: once in teh stadium giant screens go up seperating the fans from the pitch.  The screen shows classic games from the 90s, and on the pitch the players have a nice sit down.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

Bluey. This isn't going to get funnier as it goes on.

I feel your pain though obviously.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

Premier League table, season 2019-2020

=1 Arsenal P39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 Chelsea p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 Lpool p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MCity p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MUtd p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39

The footballing world was rocked this year by the revelation that no actual football was played last season.  However, lawyers for the five teams and the Premier League successfully sued everyone who reported on it and anyone who had a conversation about it.  The owner of Chelsea, Roman Abramovic Jr, used his share of the "winnings" and bought 14 million acres of Europe to build a humidor.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

I could take it to the Sheffield United supporters thread.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, right, I can't.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2008)

while we're venting can I say that I absolutely fucking hate darren lewis?  god, he's a cunt.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Oh, right, I can't.



yeah, you can.  Or did we not do one this year?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

who?

and bluestreak thats beacuse no one cares about sheffield untied. even cyberrose onyl cares about revenge.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

Who is he?


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think we did, tommers.  For my part, i think it's sad starting a thread for one man to rant alone in.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

There actually is a sheffield united thread. tsrated by mr i support all northern teams himself attica.

the gimp.

dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2008)

he's a journalist for the daily mirror.  I'm off work and sat at home in front of SSN and he's annoying me.

I think he's a spurs fan.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

he will be a chelsa fan soon enough then.


dave(hasn't seen a single spurs shirt all season)


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

Spuds fan?  Must be a cunt.  Him and Attica and CyberRose can all get together and have a group wank over a photo of Tevez with a sad face drawn over.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Spuds fan?  Must be a cunt.  Him and Attica and CyberRose can all get together and have a group wank over a photo of Tevez with a sad face drawn over.



ha!  justice!

rabbit rabbit


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

see dave whelan is getting his panties in a twist now as well. I wonder if zaki has a recall clasue in his loan deal.

Get his club to activate that for an extra 700k and buy him up i say. That will show the bastard.

THREATEN US WILL YA????


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 3, 2008)

Let it all out boys, let it all out.


----------



## mattie (Oct 3, 2008)

Also, Beeb are saying Quashie is off to Birmingham.  Zola is obviously a decent judge of player.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2008)

mattie said:


> Also, Beeb are saying Quashie is off to Birmingham.  Zola is obviously a decent judge of player.



god, I hope so.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

It is about time isn't it.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll give him a piggy back there meself.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Bluey. This isn't going to get funnier as it goes on.


Dunno I was quite enjoying it personally!

Anyway, how would you lot be reacting if _you'd_ won the case? I know I probably wouldn't let it rest and keep posting here, but you'd all be telling me that cos you'd won the case that was proof West Ham didn't do anything wrong...


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

Premier League table, season 2020-2021

=1 Arsenal P39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 Chelsea p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MCity p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
=1 MUtd p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts39
2 Lpool p39 w0 d39 l0 f0 a0 pts9*
*Lpool deducted 30pts for fielding illegible player.

Illiteracy caused the first actual change in league results for many seasons, when it was discovered that Ossetian star international Vukotik had mis-spelled his name when signing his contract.  Lawyers successfully argued that this meant he was not a real player, and that all his goals should be discounted.  Seeing as goals are no longer scored in football, this was commuted to a 30 point fine.  Liverpool were not relegated, as there are no other professional football teams in the country, but the entire government of Ossentia have been served a writ by lawyers representing Liverpool, charged with costing them the joint number one spot due to poor educational standards in Ossentia 15 years ago.  Despite Ossentia having the lowest levels of literacy and no money, it is expected that Liverpool will be awarded the country in damages.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

OKay thats funny!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

radix lecti said:


> yer welcome     looking forward to sundays game   feeling optimistic about bolton getting our first away win



I hope we knock your horrible team into next week.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

tommers said:


> while we're venting can I say that I absolutely fucking hate darren lewis?  god, he's a cunt.



Who the fuck is darren lewis?


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

He's a cunt.

A Tottenham supporting cunt.

Who rubs his own shit on people's backs.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> He's a cunt.
> 
> A Tottenham supporting cunt.
> 
> Who rubs his own shit on people's backs.



Ah.  That explains it...


----------



## radix lecti (Oct 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I hope we knock your horrible team into next week.



very sporting of you sir


----------



## mattie (Oct 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I hope we knock your horrible team into next week.



I suspect we'll be the ones getting knocked into next week.

It's probably for the best Deano ain't playing, what with him being made of china.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

If they are going to dock us points still this season, I reckon it should be done scientifally on the basis of which games Tevez really won for us.  I make that about 4 points.  

If they deducted 4, we'd still be above spuds.


----------



## mattie (Oct 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> If they are going to dock us points still this season, I reckon it should be done scientifally on the basis of which games Tevez really won for us.  I make that about 4 points.
> 
> If they deducted 4, we'd still be above spuds.



Nicely done, we haven't taken the piss out of the spuds nearly enough!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2008)

Technically its about possible that we could be top after the weekend.

It would obviously require liverpool to lose ad chelsea v villa to be a draw but can you imagie how big my smile would be if we were top and spurs bottom.



dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, btw bluey, as much as I can appreciate your loyalty to your team, and it really is something I can relate to, I must say that you're trying to defend the indefensible. I also notice that you (copying West Ham) are attempting to portray this as "damaging" for the spirit of the game. You've spent a few pages "jokingly" giving "comparable" scenarios where clubs begin suing other clubs for all manner of amusing incidents. Funny as it is, I am rather scared that these are not jokes but an attempt to make a valid point about why West Ham should not be sued and punished. Let me explain:

Football should be decided on the pitch. That much we all agree on. Any foul play, dangerous play, or cheating that goes unnoticed by the referee can have a deciding affect on the result. Also, something we can agree on. This is just part of the game and as you rightly point out, it would be ludicrous for clubs to begin suing each other. But there is an inbuilt safety net that prevents exactly that: All clubs agree that referees (or the FA in extreme cases) make the final decision and if they make a mistake, well that's just too bad - all part of the game. Football should be decided on the pitch and all your scenarios relate to issues that are already covered by this "safety net". Therefore, in every single one of your scenarios, it would be impossible to sue as clubs have already agreed to the rules.

Now, the reason Sheff Utd were able to successfully sue West Ham is because West Ham gained an advantage not by actions they did on the pitch (nor actions Sheff Utd didn't do on the pitch!), but because West Ham went _outside_ the agreed upon rules of the game. No club agrees to allow other clubs to field ineligible players (or players that should have been ineligible). No club allows other clubs to lie to the PL in order to gain an advantage on the field. This is serious foul play by West Ham OFF the field, and therefore, the same rules do not apply. If you field an ineligible player in the FA Cup, you get thrown out of the competition - there's a precedent for you right there. 

Anyway, I hope you understand why your scenarios, amusing tho they may be, do not bare any relevance to the Sheff Utd case against West Ham


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

But as has been explained a thousand times, we were punished a world record fine for fielding that player, and thenceforth tore up the third party agreement for the final few games.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> But as has been explained a thousand times, we were punished a world record fine for fielding that player, and thenceforth tore up the third party agreement for the final few games.



mate, there really is no point.


----------



## mattie (Oct 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> But as has been explained a thousand times, we were punished a world record fine for fielding that player, and thenceforth tore up the third party agreement for the final few games.



But, was it _justice_?

Only expensive lawsuits can give you that.


----------



## mattie (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, and Tricky 'Sir' Trev is 60 today.

He's still got it though.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> But as has been explained a thousand times, we were punished a world record fine for fielding that player, and thenceforth tore up the third party agreement for the final few games.


You were punished with a world record fine for fielding that player in 35 matches

Now you have been sued and most likely further punished for fielding that player in the final 3 matches


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Now you have been sued and most likely further punished for fielding that player in the final 3 matches



With the agreement of the FA, because the third party agreement had been torn up.  If it hadn't been, why did Kia threaten to sue us?


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 3, 2008)

tommers said:


> mate, there really is no point.


Apparently not considering that nobody on this thread can understand the decision made by the tribunal last week...(apart from me of course who's managed to comprehend it fully for the last 16 months)


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> With the agreement of the FA, because the third party agreement had been torn up.  If it hadn't been, why did Kia threaten to sue us?


With the agreement of the Premier League

But...

They only agreed to it because West Ham lied about terminating the contract...


----------



## mattie (Oct 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Technically its about possible that we could be top after the weekend.
> 
> It would obviously require liverpool to lose ad chelsea v villa to be a draw but can you imagie how big my smile would be if we were top and spurs bottom.
> 
> ...



from KUMB:


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

Bugger, lawro's predicted us to win 2-0!


----------



## mattie (Oct 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Bugger, lawro's predicted us to win 2-0!



How many has he got right for us this season?

I think he us down to lose 2-1 last week.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2008)

mattie said:


> from KUMB:



There is an identical one at work but for West Ham. 

It came out of a client's flat and the caretaker took great pleasure in cleaning it up and adding it to the staff kitchen.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

Oi cyber, if there was a serious chance of us getting seriously fucked over, why did our chairman just turn down an offer from someone who wanted to buy the club?


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oi cyber, if there was a serious chance of us getting seriously fucked over, why did our chairman just turn down an offer from someone who wanted to buy the club?


How should I know!

Are you trying to tell me you don't think West Ham will have to pay us compensation?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> How should I know!
> 
> Are you trying to tell me you don't think West Ham will have to pay us compensation?



How would it be enforced?  Will they send Capquest round if we don't pay it?

All I'm saying is that if there was a serious prospect of things getting worse, he would have sold up.  IMO.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2008)

We've broklen the 1000 mark.

Cheers cyber for your endeavours in helping us catch newcastle


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> How would it be enforced?  Will they send Capquest round if we don't pay it?


If West Ham refuse to pay it we take them to court for breach of contract - remember that when West Ham entered into this arbitration they agreed to be bound by their decision, meaning that any refusal to pay would be a breach of contract which in turn can be enforced by a court of law. And as we've discovered, contracts cannot be unilaterally terminated 



> All I'm saying is that if there was a serious prospect of things getting worse, he would have sold up.  IMO.


That all depends how much £30m is worth to West Ham's owners...


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> We've broklen the 1000 mark.
> 
> Cheers cyber for your endeavours in helping us catch newcastle


As much as I'd like to take credit, I think this achievement is purely down to the stubbornness of West Ham fans to accept what is right in front of their noses as plain as the light of day. Or perhaps their inability to understand simple concepts?


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2008)

Yay, back to where we started!

Can we now debate Tony Gale's sending-off against Forest in the FA Cup semi-final?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 4, 2008)

Cyber aws explained numoures  a) we don't think you should have been allowed to this tribunal, you did agree not too untill you lost.
b) we dispute the findings.
c) don't pretend you always knew and are some legal expert your just fighting your teams corner same as us and hoping.

However your hoping we get punished which is about revenge which makes you a cunt. 
Parachute payments running out this year have your chairmen scared and desperate.

dave


----------



## tarannau (Oct 4, 2008)

Look, I'm not a legal expert, but West Ham consented to this additional arbitration process and are theoretically bound by its findings. Hammers were happy to accept the result of the first process but don't want to accept this one.

Most fairminded people would agree that 5.5million as a fine was paltry and insufficient for deliberate lies and playing an ineligible player - teams have been thrown out of competitions for lesser, isolated incidents. Most of us also think this is a bullshit way to settle things after the event, and the whole thing stinks of PL incompetency and an unseemly rush to brush things under the carpet earlier.

And, as hard as it is to predict football, didn't Tevez score something like 7 goals in the last 10 games, a period when Duxbury, still your fucking CEO for some reason, was aware that he was still ineligible. It's difficult to discount Tevez's effect with that in mind.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 4, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Cyber aws explained numoures  a) we don't think you should have been allowed to this tribunal, you did agree not too untill you lost.


But that's why the FA has this tribunal, to sort out disputes between two clubs without having to go to court, don't see what the problem is?



> b) we dispute the findings.


Oh do we! Which findings do you dispute?



> c) don't pretend you always knew and are some legal expert your just fighting your teams corner same as us and hoping.


16 months of accurate comments mate, 16 months...



> However your hoping we get punished which is about revenge which makes you a cunt.


Revenge, justice, what's the difference? We're in the Championship with a shit team that loses every match. We've already been punished West Ham managed to profit from breaking the rules. Whether that makes me a cunt or not is irrelevant because I was a cunt a long time before I started posting on U75. What is relevant is that a football club, and all their fans, got relegated from the PL thanks in part down to another club who did not play by the agreed upon rules. If this were any competition other than the money grabbing corrupt PL, West Ham would have faced automatic relegation, no questions fucking asked. You were fucking lucky then, you're fucking luck to be in the Prem now and you're gonna be fuckin lucky that the Prem probably won't relegate you automatically (tho there are members of the Prem that will push for that at their next monthly meeting) 
Parachute payments running out this year have your chairmen scared and desperate.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Look, I'm not a legal expert, but West Ham consented to this additional arbitration process and are theoretically bound by its findings. Hammers were happy to accept the result of the first process but don't want to accept this one.
> 
> Most fairminded people would agree that 5.5million as a fine was paltry and insufficient for deliberate lies and *playing an ineligible player* - teams have been thrown out of competitions for lesser, isolated incidents. Most of us also think this is a bullshit way to settle things after the event, and the whole thing stinks of PL incompetency and an unseemly rush to brush things under the carpet earlier.
> 
> And, as hard as it is to predict football, didn't Tevez score something like 7 goals in the last 10 games, a period when Duxbury, still your fucking CEO for some reason, was aware that he was still ineligible. It's difficult to discount Tevez's effect with that in mind.



oops.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 4, 2008)

If there were two pubs in a town and one served under age kids and the other didnt, and the one that did got fined for it and the other went out of business because of the lack of trade, would the bankrupt landlord be able to sue the landlord of the other? After all the other landlord had broken the law, been found guilty, paid a fine for doing so, and the other landlord had suffered financially as a result.


If a job was on offer and two people had been told that the first person to turn up gets it, would the person who turned up second be able to sue the successful applicant if he found out that he had been stopped for speeding on the way to the interview?

Just a thought like!!


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 4, 2008)

In the end 1927, football isn't like the real world. There is never going to be closure here.  It's gone too far.  We're never going to agree innit.


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Look, I'm not a legal expert, but West Ham consented to this additional arbitration process



no we didn't.  we were forced to by the FA.



> Hammers were happy to accept the result of the first process but don't want to accept this one.



before the first arbitration McCabe said that he would abide by the result and that would be the end of it.  The rest is history.  At least we've accepted one verdict!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2008)

If we win 8-0 today and chelskov/viller draw, we'll be top at the end of the weekned


----------



## linerider (Oct 5, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> If we win 8-0 today and chelskov/viller draw, we'll be top at the end of the weekned



Don't be silly we only need only 7-0.although 8-0 would be nice


----------



## Balbi (Oct 5, 2008)

England number 2768739669376598763593765987635896356935 demonstrates his qualities


----------



## linerider (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not going to plan is it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2008)

Balbi said:


> England number 2768739669376598763593765987635896356935 demonstrates his qualities



Fucking typical in front of Capello.

Thing is, he has been class for us, but it's just sods law that he should fuck up today.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice one, "Can't Control".


----------



## Balbi (Oct 5, 2008)

Taylor's long ranger of the season's been scored then.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2008)

Fucking Bolton


----------



## kained&able (Oct 5, 2008)

well that was a bit bollokcs wasn't it.

We were well on top of that untill green forgot how to catch. 

I quite like the look of illunga very good going foward and doesnt seem like a hopless defender.


dave


----------



## Iam (Oct 5, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Football should be decided on the pitch.



Ahem. 

Not good today, lads. Not good.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2008)

thing is, green has saved us so many points that you can't have a go at him today.  I thought we played alright.  Fair play to bolton, they came and defended well, we had trouble breaking them down and they got the breaks.  They won cos of 1 1/2 errors by the keeper and an amazing free kick.

That's life innit?

Oh, and the ref gave us fuck all.  Honestly, no excuse but some of those decisions... bolton are very good at that, aren't they? 

Life goes on.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 5, 2008)

If ih had just been the first one then all would have been forgiven but he needed to have an impecable game after that first error rather then not let the second stick to him 5 minsutes later(even in the rain).

Green is a good keeper i am by no means saying sack him just he had a bad day today and thats why we lost.

Its also unfortunate that we didn't test jussi enough despite looking dangerous.

Oh well bring on Hull!

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree tommers, from what i saw we've played much worse than that before.  It wasn't great, but I wasn't too worried.

They are our ultimate bogey team anyway.

And Hull are beating spurs.


----------



## linerider (Oct 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> thing is, green has saved us so many points that you can't have a go at him today.  I thought we played alright.  Fair play to bolton, they came and defended well, we had trouble breaking them down and they got the breaks.  They won cos of 1 1/2 errors by the keeper and an amazing free kick.
> 
> That's life innit?
> 
> ...


I could be worse,we might be stuck in the championship after going down a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2008)

linerider said:


> I could be worse,we might be stuck in the championship after going down a couple of seasons ago.



I am determined not to let football bother me any more.


----------



## radix lecti (Oct 5, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Fucking Bolton




wanky wanky wanky wanky wanderers 

















i underestimated just how poor west ham are


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2008)

radix lecti said:


> i underestimated just how poor west ham are



  whatever.  1 "howler", 1 "mistake" and 1 unstoppable free kick. We dominated possession and you did your usual stand behind the ball and then lump it up to davies.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> whatever.  1 "howler", 1 "mistake" and 1 unstoppable free kick. We dominated possession and you did your usual stand behind the ball and then lump it up to davies.



Exactly.


----------



## linerider (Oct 5, 2008)

Still it would have been nice to be top,even if it was only for a couple of hours.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, it sounds like we were unlucky rather than completely shit.  But fair play to Bolton, they did OK.  We dominated but in the end they did something that any Premiership team should be doing - they took advantage of errors made by us.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Well, it sounds like we were unlucky rather than completely shit.  But fair play to Bolton, they did OK.  We dominated but in the end they did something that any Premiership team should be doing - they took advantage of errors made by us.



Bolton played very well.  Good "away" tactics.


----------



## linerider (Oct 5, 2008)

The spuds lost.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 5, 2008)

We have hull next! I wonder if we can succed where the
MASSSIVE spurs have failed,

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah I reckon Hull will do us TBH.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't.

As long as our attitiude is right and we dont have any new injuries after the international matches.

dave


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 5, 2008)

Well 1 - 3 in favor of Bolton, your thoughts...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 5, 2008)

Green is in the england squad! and upson.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Green is in the england squad! and upson.
> 
> dave



Astounding after his howlers today...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm shocked he is in there to be honest.

Hes moving up in the world possibly englands number 3/4 now!


dave


----------



## radix lecti (Oct 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> whatever.  1 "howler", 1 "mistake" and 1 unstoppable free kick. We dominated possession and you did your usual stand behind the ball and then lump it up to davies.


----------



## radix lecti (Oct 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> Bolton played very well.  Good "away" tactics.



we play like that at home as well


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2008)

radix lecti said:


>



Oh, come on, you might have been the better side, but those were two proper clangers from a keeper who on any other day wouldn't have made them.


----------



## radix lecti (Oct 6, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oh, come on, you might have been the better side, but those were two proper clangers from a keeper who on any other day wouldn't have made them.




just having a banter fella , you had much more possession overall although our workrate was good yesterday, and yes i could not believe our luck at your keepers mistakes 





















could be worse fella you could be a spurs fan eh


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

1927 said:


> If there were two pubs in a town and one served under age kids and the other didnt, and the one that did got fined for it and the other went out of business because of the lack of trade, would the bankrupt landlord be able to sue the landlord of the other? After all the other landlord had broken the law, been found guilty, paid a fine for doing so, and the other landlord had suffered financially as a result.


How about if a pub served under age kids and was fined by the police for doing so, and was warned that if they do it again they would shut them down. Then the pub went on serving under age kids?



> If a job was on offer and two people had been told that the first person to turn up gets it, would the person who turned up second be able to sue the successful applicant if he found out that he had been stopped for speeding on the way to the interview?


If the person was _stopped_ for speeding, and still managed to get their first, I really don't see what the problem is? 

But, as I am in a good mood, I shall humour you...

Example A: If pub A and pub B had agreed a set of rules in which they would both operate, in order to maintain fair competition, then pub A broke those agreed upon rules then yes, pub B would be able to sue pub A

Example B: If both applicants had agreed to abide by a set of rules that stated both had to get to the job within the parameters of the law, and person A subsequently broke the law in order to get there first, then yes, person B would be able to sue person A

So I hope these examples that you gave, and my answers to them, help you to understand where we are with this case and why. Unfortunately, after 16 months of calling me a cunt and completely missing the point at every opportunity, I doubt very much whether you will ever be able to grasp the concepts as to why West Ham are in the position they currently find themselves in...


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

tommers said:


> before the first arbitration McCabe said that he would abide by the result and that would be the end of it.  The rest is history.  At least we've accepted one verdict!


And again the Shammers show their inability to understand the issues. West Ham have only ever had ONE verdict to accept or not and they have NOT accepted it. The original hearing was between Sheff U and the Premier League, nothing to do with West Ham


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

Iam said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Not good today, lads. Not good.


Football should be decided on the pitch, unfortunately in that season, football was decided with the shady deals in the West Ham boardroom...


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2008)

...and the fact that Sheff Utd couldn't win


----------



## mattie (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a nasty echo in here.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

tarannau said:


> ...and the fact that Sheff Utd couldn't win


If we'd won/drawn you'd be in exactly the same position with Wigan...

...either way, by continuing to lie about the contract with Tevez is proof in itself of how vital _West Ham_ considered Tevez to their survival


----------



## kained&able (Oct 6, 2008)

anyway.

Zola has stuck up for green sayin he is a great keepr and will probbaley save two pens next time.

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4251560,00.html

Good man, he obviously knows how to play the game.

Glad there is an iternatioal break so that green gets a chace to regain his cofidence in lots of training.

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 6, 2008)

kained&able said:


> anyway.
> 
> Zola has stuck up for green sayin he is a great keepr and will probbaley save two pens next time.
> 
> ...



Not sure he'll have lost that much confidence, it was a couple of mistakes by an otherwise generally excellent goalkeeper.

Anyway, he was probably expecting Kevin Davies to elbow him.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sure Kevin Davies' goal for Bolton yesterday was made all the sweeter what with him being a massive Blades fan an all!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh come on mattie. Green had let the ball slip a log time before there was contact.

To be hoest im fairly sure rob green would have taken those mistakes personally. He looked so pissed off with the first one especially.

Good keeper though and im sure it was basicly down to condiitons and a slippy ball.

Twas a shame we couldn't test jussi with a few high balls into the box.

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 6, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Oh come on mattie. Green had let the ball slip a log time before there was contact.
> 
> To be hoest im fairly sure rob green would have taken those mistakes personally. He looked so pissed off with the first one especially.
> 
> ...



Sorry dave, smilies will be used next time.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh shit i misread it. I thought you said wasn't expecting kevin davies to elbow him.

my bad.

dave


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2008)

Not a good time to be owned by an Icelandic Corporation, is it>

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7654257.stm


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

Mansfield docked 4 points for an ineligible player in two games...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/mansfield_town/7654831.stm

I know this is only the conference (FA conference?) and not the Premier League who will decide West Ham's next punishment, but it does give an indication of what you can expect. Mansfield were docked 2 points for each game he played in, West Ham played Tevez in 3 games, so 6 points deduction? Obviously that doesn't take into account the fact West Ham were warned previously, so with that taken into account I'd probably say 10 points minimum...of course, I'm probably getting carried away as this is the Premiership we're talking about and they don't exactly have a great track record with dishing out fair punishments...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 6, 2008)

scudamore said:
			
		

> "At no point were West Ham United charged with playing an ineligible player – both Tevez and Mascherano were registered on 31 August. All the required documentation was received by the Premier League and the usual confirmations received and sent – a process you are all very familiar with. Registration is definitive as to the status of the player. At no time has Mr Tevez’s registration been revoked or terminated and at all times he has been eligible to play for West Ham."


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish they'd make up their mind.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2008)

He was ineligible essentially as long as the 3rd party influence issue was at stake iirc. West Ham claimed one thing to the FA and to have resolved it, another to Joorawotsitname...


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess the question really is, which was the legal status of the player's registration.  Is it the one with the paperwork, or the alleged verbal agreement.  Sadly there is no chance to have it heard in a proper court, only in ones where it's all about opinion.  Because the paperwork was correct, but the alleged verbal agreement was counter to the legal papers.  Which was enforceable?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 6, 2008)

Usually when a player is ineligible it's because they are still under contract to another club or are cuptied and so on.  There's no real precedent to teh law we broke.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2008)

Teams have been thrown out of competitions or lost points for administrative incompetence in the past. You honestly think the penalty should be less for lying to an PL arbitration?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 6, 2008)

Lying about what?  Tearing up a contract?  If we'd lied about it, why did the person the contract was with threaten to sue us because of it?


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 6, 2008)

But we weren't lying to them - we were lying to Kia Joorobchian!  We should get a fucking award for that.

In the end, I don't know what should happen.  It was dodgy as fuck, but we did it the PL's way and they were satisfied.  And indeed, still are.  Football is full of informal agreements designed to get around the rules.  The only reason this one is any different is because Sheffield United are determined to clean up football.  Excepting their own dodgy deals, of course, which don't exist and are only mentioned by bitter West Ham fans to deflect from the fact that West Ham United did 911 and the Credit Crunch.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 6, 2008)

Not to mention Whelan's serious dodginess...


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2008)

I think part of the issue is that the PL's arbitration process was seen to be too lenient and naturally biased against newly promoted clubs and towards sweeping the matter under the carpet as quickly as possible. They hardly come out of the affair smelling of roses either.

The FA's traditionally harsh on registration issues and I suspect Sheffield Utd thought they'd get a fairer hearing with them, an approach I can't really blame them for.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


>


If the PL knew the exact details of West Ham's deal with Kia/MSI they would not have allowed him to be registered. _Technically_ Tevez was registered and therefore eligible to play, but only because West Ham concealed the nature of his contract. This effectively means Tevez should not have been eligible to play up until the point of the original PL investigation when West Ham claimed to have terminated that contract, and therefore the third party influence that broke the rules. When that influence was terminated, there was nothing to stop the PL registering Tevez all above board this time for the last 3 games. However, it has now come to light that West Ham lied a second time in order to secure Tevez to play in those games, and the offending third party influence was still in place. So again, altho Tevez was technically eligible to play and be registered by the PL, effectively he should not have been eligible had the PL known all the facts...


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I think part of the issue is that the PL's arbitration process was seen to be too lenient and naturally biased against newly promoted clubs and towards sweeping the matter under the carpet as quickly as possible. They hardly come out of the affair smelling of roses either.


Altho I agree the PL's arbitration panel were too lenient (a view shared by the two subsequent arbitration panels and the nations media minus that fat bastard Samuels for obvious reasons), they didn't technically do anything wrong. They were well within their rights to not dock points and only fine West Ham. 

The second tribunal was only to decide whether the first PL tribunal had acted accordingly, and they had. The problem Sheff Utd had is that they wanted to submit evidence of a further breech of the rules by West Ham, but could not submit it in that second tribunal, hence the reason they carried on to the FA tribunal where they _were_ able to submit the evidence. That evidence proved crucial in determining that West Ham lied a second time, something the PL has always refused to investigate...


----------



## mattie (Oct 6, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Technically Tevez was registered and therefore eligible to play.... So again, Tevez was technically eligible to play and be registered by the PL



Misquoting is fun.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 6, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> The second tribunal was only to decide whether the first PL tribunal had acted accordingly, and they had. The problem Sheff Utd had is that they wanted to submit evidence of a further *breech* of the rules by West Ham, but could not submit it in that second tribunal, hence the reason they carried on to the FA tribunal where they _were_ able to submit the evidence. That evidence proved crucial in determining that West Ham lied a second time, something the PL has always refused to investigate...



I didn't know rules wore trousers.


----------



## mattie (Oct 6, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I didn't know rules wore trousers.



You bored as well RD?


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

mattie said:


> Misquoting is fun.


It's not really a misquote at all is it? In fact it's true. Unfortunately as a West Ham fan bad habits seem to have worn off on you and you concealed vital information


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I didn't know rules wore trousers.


I like the fact that after 16 months of convincing yourself West Ham have done nothing wrong, when faced with the truth that is your only response...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 6, 2008)

If I'm going to be lectured I like it to be spelled correctly.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> If I'm going to be lectured I like it to be spelled correctly.


Are you seriously trying to tell me that you were incapable of understanding that entire post based on the misspelling of one word?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 7, 2008)

we are on fine finacail footig.


http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4258213,00.html


dave


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

A vital fact seems to have been lost amongst all this bickering about who owes whom what, and that is that West Ham are fucking shit.


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> A vital fact seems to have been lost amongst all this bickering about who owes whom what, and that is that West Ham are fucking shit.



is it school holidays again?

yah boo, your team are shit!

well done oscar wilde.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 7, 2008)

kained&able said:


> we are on fine finacail footig.


Well, I think we should wait til you've paid for my season ticket for the next few seasons before we start making comments like that!


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

tommers said:


> is it school holidays again?
> 
> yah boo, your team are shit!
> 
> well done oscar wilde.



My team isn't shit.

You aren't very good at this are you, Tommers?


----------



## Iam (Oct 7, 2008)

He's a Liverpool fan. It's their year. Etc.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

Iam said:


> He's a Liverpool fan. It's their year. Etc.



Stop derailing.

This thread is about West Ham being shite.


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2008)

West Ham are ACE!


----------



## Iam (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Stop derailing.
> 
> This thread is about West Ham being shite.



Actually, I think you'll probably find it's mostly about a Sheffield United fan moaning.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 7, 2008)

mmm said:
			
		

> Stop derailing.
> 
> This thread is about West Ham being shite.



That Gerrard's a cheating diving cunt who should never wear an England shirt again, now piss off out of my thread


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

tommers said:


> West Ham are ACE!



It would have helped your case had you not posted a pic of arguably the biggest bell end in world football today.

That's also fucked Kained's argument about being best dressed.

Thanks.  Thanks a lot.  You've been a big help.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 7, 2008)

THIS IS MY THREAD!!!!!

and renegades & matties and bluestreaks and the odd hanger on.


dave


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> That Gerrard's a cheating diving cunt who should never wear an England shirt again, now piss off out of my thread



I see you go to the same grudge holding school as that fat cunt Warnock then?

Let it go.


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> It would have helped your case had you not posted a pic of arguably the biggest bell end in world football today.
> 
> That's also fucked Kained's argument about being best dressed.
> 
> Thanks.  Thanks a lot.  You've been a big help.




kind of illustrates the level of discussion though, doesn't he?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh and bellend has said he is fiot to start for wales.

which is worrying.

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 7, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Oh and bellend has said he is fiot to start for wales.
> 
> which is worrying.
> 
> dave



physically or metaphorically?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 7, 2008)

physically.

I doubt he will be able to start three games in a week and im guesisng he will be on the becnh against hull if he plays 180 for wales.


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 7, 2008)

kained&able said:


> physically.
> 
> I doubt he will be able to start three games in a week and im guesisng he will be on the becnh against hull if he plays 180 for wales.
> 
> ...



Bloody national teams.  We win a world cup for them and they cripple all our strikers.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 7, 2008)

and david james when he signed for us.

Thats the last time we win the world cup. No gratitude.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't actually know how anyone could be a Liverpool fan.  At least with Sheffield United you'd only have to live locally and not like blue.  It's understandable.  In another life maybe I'd be like Rosie.  But Liverpool!  When there's a proper football team in the area to support?  It's like proclaiming to the world that you're a glory-hunting cunt with no soul, and what sort of person would do that?


----------



## mattie (Oct 7, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I don't actually know how anyone could be a Liverpool fan.  At least with Sheffield United you'd only have to live locally and not like blue.  It's understandable.  In another life maybe I'd be like Rosie.  But Liverpool!  When there's a proper football team in the area to support?  It's like proclaiming to the world that you're a glory-hunting cunt with no soul, and what sort of person would do that?



I'd say Spuds fans, but that's only one part of the 'glory-hunting cunt'.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> A vital fact seems to have been lost amongst all this bickering about who owes whom what, and that is that West Ham are fucking shit.





Apart from when we utterly outplayed you in the FA cup final and were completely unlucky to lose.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 7, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> That Gerrard's a cheating diving cunt who should never wear an England shirt again, now piss off out of my thread



Rd in agreeing with you shock!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 7, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Oh and bellend has said he is fiot to start for wales.
> 
> which is worrying.
> 
> dave



It's fucking annoying how he's always fit for wales and not for us.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apart from when we utterly outplayed you in the FA cup final and were completely unlucky to lose.



Fuck me, only Cockneys could crow about a cup final they fucking lost, 2 years ago...

You hardly outplayed us anyway. An own goal, a goalkeeping error and a freak cross that went in! Are things that bad you're clinging to that?!!


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I don't actually know how anyone could be a Liverpool fan.  At least with Sheffield United you'd only have to live locally and not like blue.  It's understandable.  In another life maybe I'd be like Rosie.  But Liverpool!  When there's a proper football team in the area to support?  It's like proclaiming to the world that you're a glory-hunting cunt with no soul, and what sort of person would do that?



That post makes absolutely no sense at all...

As for Liverpool fans, if that is directed at the Home County or Irish Sun reading clueless twats who spend half the game filming with their phones and queuing for hotdogs, then good point well made.  It also applies to every fan of Prem club, however.

If it was aimed at Liverpool fans from Liverpool it is risible.  I support Liverpool cos I was born in Liverpool.  Liverpool is a city.  Everton is a block of flats.  I don't live in Everton.  You do the math.

Two more facts for your scrapbook...
Everton's PR department did some market research to ascertain the Liverpool / Everton split in the city recently and discovered (as far as their research went) it was 2:1 Liverpool.  They scrapped the research soon after but not before it was leaked...

Also, Everton opened two club megastores recently, one in Liverpool city centre and one in Birkenhead.  The one in Liverpool is now closed down, but the one in Birkenhead is still going strong.  Ish.

I think we can now consider this matter closed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Fuck me, only Cockneys could crow about a cup final they fucking lost, 2 years ago...
> 
> You hardly outplayed us anyway. An own goal, a goalkeeping error and a freak cross that went in! Are things that bad you're clinging to that?!!



The view of 95% of people was that we thoroughly deserved to win it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Fuck me, only Cockneys could crow about a cup final they fucking lost, 2 years ago...
> 
> You hardly outplayed us anyway. An own goal, a goalkeeping error and a freak cross that went in! Are things that bad you're clinging to that?!!



By the way, you're the one that sounds like a sky generation new-football fan.  You seem to be saying that it's not worth supporting a team which isn't in the big four.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> That post makes absolutely no sense at all....



Why not take it somewhere they care?


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 7, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> By the way, you're the one that sounds like a sky generation new-football fan.  You seem to be saying that it's not worth supporting a team which isn't in the big four.



Glory-hunting, innit.  No point supporting anyone else.  Remember that future league table I posted?


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> By the way, you're the one that sounds like a sky generation new-football fan.  You seem to be saying that it's not worth supporting a team which isn't in the big four.



Putting words in my mouth? Ta. 

It's my right to take the piss out of shit teams by the way.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> If it was aimed at Liverpool fans from Liverpool it is risible.  I support Liverpool cos I was born in Liverpool.  Liverpool is a city.  Everton is a block of flats.  I don't live in Everton.  You do the math.


Sorry but Liverpool have more glory supporters than Man Utd do. Also, your football club plays in Everton so don't know what your point is there.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Putting words in my mouth? Ta.
> 
> It's my right to take the piss out of shit teams by the way.



Well, no non-big four team has come even remotely as close to winning the FA cup as we did in 2006, since 1995.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Also, your football club plays in Everton so don't know what your point is there.



Both teams play in L4.

L4 is Anfield.

Ergo, you are wrong.

Nice try though.

Now, aren't you about due to give t'wife a slap, tha knows?


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Well, no non-big four team has come even remotely as close to winning the FA cup as we did in 2006, since 1995.



Well, I suppose with the exception of Portsmouth who actually won it last year.

Jesus.  Work with me, eh?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Well, I suppose with the exception of Portsmouth who actually won it last year.
> 
> Jesus.  Work with me, eh?



OK, you got me there


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 7, 2008)

And, by the way, 'stevie g' would never have got the equaliser if your players had done what most sporting-minded teams do, and kicked the ball out when our player went down injured...

I seem to remember a certain other team getting a fixture replayed because of that...


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> And, by the way, 'stevie g' would never have got the equaliser if your players had done what most sporting-minded teams do, and kicked the ball out when our player went down injured...
> 
> I seem to remember a certain other team getting a fixture replayed because of that...



You expect the ball to be kicked out everytime a player gets cramp?  Fucking hell, do you want time outs to blow your nose as well?

You'll feel better if you let it go, you know.  You didn't win.  In ten years time no-one will know who lost the 2006 FA Cup.  So what?  Move on.  If I were you I'd be more gutted about getting taken apart by Gary Megson's Bolton at your place last week than something that happened 2 years ago.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 7, 2008)

We've been getting turned over by teams like Bolton for years.  But it's hardly something exclusive to us.  After all, as my scouse friend says (about liverpool), "Why do we always lose to shit newly promoted teams".  Still, you managed to drawn 0-0 at home to stoke the other week, so I suppose that's progress.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> We've been getting turned over by teams like Bolton for years.  But it's hardly something exclusive to us.  After all, as my scouse friend says (about liverpool), "Why do we always lose to shit newly promoted teams".  Still, you managed to drawn 0-0 at home to stoke the other week, so I suppose that's progress.



You're not great at this, are you mate?!!

Seems a bit silly to look at our Stoke result when we're joint top of the league and have beaten the Mancs, no?


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> L4 is Anfield


Same thing



> Now, aren't you about due to give t'wife a slap, tha knows?


The correct form would be "gi (give) wife a slap", there has never been any instance of anyone from Yorkshire inserting a "t" before any word, unless the word is preceded by "to", in which case, obviously, "to" should be inserted (eg. "are you going to pub"). Anyway, how come you were posting during the day, shouldn't you have been queuing up for your giro?


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 7, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Same thing
> 
> 
> The correct form would be "gi (give) wife a slap", there has never been any instance of anyone from Yorkshire inserting a "t" before any word, unless the word is preceded by "to", in which case, obviously, "to" should be inserted (eg. "are you going to pub"). Anyway, how come you were posting during the day, shouldn't you have been queuing up for your giro?



Oops. I think you'll find L4 is Anfield, L5 is Everton. Unlucky. Duck. 

This is too easy. It's almost like hitting a woman.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> This is too easy. It's almost like hitting a woman.


Maybe you find it easy beating up scouse women, but I'd like to see you try it with a Yorkshire lass!


----------



## bendeus (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Well, I suppose with the exception of Portsmouth who actually won it last year.
> 
> Jesus.  Work with me, eh?



Or Cardiff, who were runners up


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

Every paper reckons we are i finanacial meltdow despuit everyone connectd to the club sayig the iceladic bank stuff wont affect us.

How very silly.


dave


----------



## tarannau (Oct 8, 2008)

Why's it silly?

You don't believe everything club spokesmen tell you do you? I suspect there'll be a sale of the club in the near future, or at least an _ahem_ recalibration of the wage budget and playing staff.


----------



## Rollem (Oct 8, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Every paper reckons we are i finanacial meltdow despuit everyone connectd to the club sayig the iceladic bank stuff wont affect us.


and you believe them?


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

tarannau said:


> You don't believe everything club spokesmen tell you do you?


If I were a West Ham fan the last people I'd trust is anyone connected to West Ham whatsoever!

Anyway, things are looking up for you guys, we might have to go to that European Arbitration after all:

http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/sp...ws/3736479.Hammers_handed_Tevez_appeal_boost/

Oh the other hand, I can only assume West Ham provided all the evidence they had (ie none) at the original tribunal, and we'll presumably submit our evidence again, so I don't see any reason why this tribunal would decide any differently to the last one?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

That was going to happen  anyway. We have a large collection of champioship quality players.

Its not just the club spokesmen but spokesmen for the chairmen(as in Gudmundsson, inc) as well.

All of whom are saying yeah losig the bank is a big blow but the chairmen has may many other busiess inestments that are doing quite well thank you very much & west ham is run quite well so theres no need to get rid.

They are also talking about gettig new players in once enough people have beren sold.
So quashie, gabbidon, davenport etc will be sold then we are back to normal.

No fire sell no chage of ownership or anything is being talked about by our brass.

dave


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 8, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Oh the other hand, I can only assume West Ham provided all the evidence they had (ie none) at the original tribunal, and we'll presumably submit our evidence again, so I don't see any reason why this tribunal would decide any differently to the last one?



I dunno, they might eventually get bored of crying, whingeing Yorkshiremen.

I know I am.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

Whether West Ham are in "melt down" or not would depend on the nature of your owner's investments. If they are loans that he'll want back then yes, you're screwed. I suppose it depends how West Ham make their money. If their income is solely based on the chairman's investments, then your money will dry up unless he sells (but that might take you back to the first point)


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> I dunno, they might eventually get bored of crying, whingeing Yorkshiremen.
> 
> I know I am.


Obviously you're not...


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 8, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Obviously you're not...



Actually you're right, and I'm not bored yet.  You've got to give a fuck before you can lose interest.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 8, 2008)

Woohoo!  I knew the whole billionaire buy-out thing would be too good to be true.  All the other clubs get proper billionaire, playboy types sitting on black gold.  We get some dull Icelandic type who decides to bankroll us just as all his other investments collapse.  Joy.  Still, same old, same old.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

Only one of his investments. he still has a shipping business at the very least ad seeing as iceland is a island i can't see that one being a problem.

dae


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 8, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Woohoo!  I knew the whole billionaire buy-out thing would be too good to be true.  All the other clubs get proper billionaire, playboy types sitting on black gold.  We get some dull Icelandic type who decides to bankroll us just as all his other investments collapse.  Joy.  Still, same old, same old.



It's fucking pathetic, isn't it.  Just our luck to get bought by the most twobob billionaire in teh world. 

Still, one thing is that, barring ljungberg who is out, we haven't spent silly amounts, so we should be OK even if he does go to the wall


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

Stop being so negetive. We will be fine.

At kleastr it wqsn't mikle ashley or the thai PM.

dave


----------



## tarannau (Oct 8, 2008)

There's an unofficial Urban rule that whatever Kained says is wrong. 

Unfortunately for West Ham fans this is a good example of the principle in action. If he says don't worry...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 8, 2008)

I reckon we will be OK.  I reckon possibly having to pay 900m to sheffield united is going to cause us more problems TBH.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 8, 2008)

*Magnus Hedman, yesterday*


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

tarannau said:


> There's an unofficial Urban rule that whatever Kained says is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately for West Ham fans this is a good example of the principle in action. If he says don't worry...


 

Only beacuse you disagree with me. Anyway thats a music forum rule only.



dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Only beacuse you disagree with me. Anyway thats a music forum rule only.


And a "Tevezgate" discussion rule as well, altho to be fair on you, that applies to every other West Ham fan posting in this thread too!


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Woohoo!  I knew the whole billionaire buy-out thing would be too good to be true.  All the other clubs get proper billionaire, playboy types sitting on black gold.  We get some dull Icelandic type who decides to bankroll us just as all his other investments collapse.  Joy.  Still, same old, same old.



Could be worse, could be Kia.  










Or McCabe.

Sorry rosie, force of habit.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again Kevin McCabe is the best thing to have ever happened to Sheff Utd and all the fans will tell you the same. He might not be a footballing genius, but when it comes down to running a football club I honestly cannot think of anyone better or any other club that is run better than Sheff Utd.


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again Kevin McCabe is the best thing to have ever happened to Sheff Utd and all the fans will tell you the same. He might not be a footballing genius, but when it comes down to running a football club I honestly cannot think of anyone better or any other club that is run better than Sheff Utd.



Better than Arsenal?

Christ, I think I sprained my wrist writing that it hurt so much.

Easy joke there if you want it.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

Well the top four have massive income streams from the revenues they generate from their competitions, but that is not guaranteed. Arsenal have a great youth set up, but perhaps Sheff Utd is run better financially, albeit at a smaller scale


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

are you honestly not going to call him a wanker?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 8, 2008)

I sometimes think Arsenal are too well run.  They are a huge club and yet they don't really make many really big signings compared with liverpool/chelsea/man u.  I'm sure they could afford to and if they did they would win the title every year with the football they play.


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Well the top four have massive income streams from the revenues they generate from their competitions, but that is not guaranteed. Arsenal have a great youth set up, but perhaps Sheff Utd is run better financially, albeit at a smaller scale



Much as it pains me to praise Arsenal, their business model is very, very good.  Sheff Utd's doesn't strike me as exceptional in any sense - what claims are you making here?


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

kained&able said:


> are you honestly not going to call him a wanker?
> 
> 
> dave



He wouldn't dare.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

I reckon once the stadium is paid off they will start splurging a bit more.

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

And what's all this about Bellamy sleeping in an altitude tent to 'save his career'?


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 8, 2008)

mattie said:


> And what's all this about Bellamy sleeping in an altitude tent to 'save his career'?


 
I read that as 'attitude tent'


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

something to do with reduced revoery time or something.


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

I've lost track, what's he recovering from this time?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

hamstrig i think at th miute.

im sure another bit will off during iterational break.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 8, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7657956.stm

Let the firesale begin!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

> Since his appointment, Gianfranco Zola has made it quite clear that his first-team squad is too large and needs to be reduced so he can effectively coach the team," Duxbury said.
> 
> "Once this has happened and if the manager requires further players, then the club will acquire them. "Mr Gudmundsson remains fully committed to the success of this football club and building on the excellent start made by Gianfranco Zola.".


 
dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

mattie said:


> Much as it pains me to praise Arsenal, their business model is very, very good.  Sheff Utd's doesn't strike me as exceptional in any sense - what claims are you making here?


Well I'm not really sure what your basing your opinions of Sheff Utd on as I'm sure you haven't been following developments with us for the last 8 years! 

Basically, our Chairman has built up a number of businesses around the football club, so we have a steady income that isn't just reliant on ticket sales (indeed, the cost of tickets has been subsidised by these ventures - good for the fans), TV revenue, competition money or, like most clubs, an individual with loads of money one day, gone the next. We have debts, like all clubs, but these aren't significant (altho with the credit crunch ALL debts become more and more significant everyday). However, McCabe has initiated a plan to make the club entirely debt free (nothing to do with West Ham money either!). For the last 8 years or so, McCabe has worked his socks off planning for the day when the economies go tits up so Sheff Utd will not be effected like other clubs will be. Whether or not we're the best run club I don't know, but what I do know is the majority of PL clubs will be jealous of the way our club is run, especially when they start feeling the effects of the economic meltdown...


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Well I'm not really sure what your basing your opinions of Sheff Utd on as I'm sure you haven't been following developments with us for the last 8 years!
> 
> Basically, our Chairman has built up a number of businesses around the football club, so we have a steady income that isn't just reliant on ticket sales (indeed, the cost of tickets has been subsidised by these ventures - good for the fans), TV revenue, competition money or, like most clubs, an individual with loads of money one day, gone the next. We have debts, like all clubs, but these aren't significant (altho with the credit crunch ALL debts become more and more significant everyday). However, McCabe has initiated a plan to make the club entirely debt free (nothing to do with West Ham money either!). For the last 8 years or so, McCabe has worked his socks off planning for the day when the economies go tits up so Sheff Utd will not be effected like other clubs will be. Whether or not we're the best run club I don't know, but what I do know is the majority of PL clubs will be jealous of the way our club is run, especially when they start feeling the effects of the economic meltdown...




You're right, I haven't kept up with it much - which is why I'm asking you why you say Sheff Utd is run better than Arsenal.  You've not really said much other than Sheff Utd don't generate much revenue from footballing matters so they've had to look elsewhere - and subsidise fans to ensure attendances.  For some reason you find that preferable to being sustainable through their core business.

From where I'm standing, McCabe's had to do that because there isn't the support base or track record of success - most definitely not a criticism of Sheff Utd, more one of modern football in general.  Most large teams have sundry businesses, some genius even thought to turn the executive boxes at Upton Park into weekday hotel rooms.  Whose patio doors they then lock.  Bravo.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

Well they just built a 4 star hotel (severe lack of in Sheffield), they have a conference centre and an office block all at Bramall Lane. They also have a chain of gyms. Sheff Utd own 40% of a property company (McCabe sold his 60% share for £850,000). We own Ferencvaros (on course to promotion to the Hungarian premiership) and Chengdu Blades (who we helped reach the Chinese premiership). They also just announced plans to increase Bramall Lane to 40,000 in order to host World Cup games (if England get it). You're right about our lack of "track record of success", but then most clubs fall under that category, but I think you're wrong about our support base as we averaged over 30,000 in the PL (making us the 11th best supported team, just behind West Ham at 10th, who have a bigger stadium). We've averaged the highest in the Championship last season and this season average over 24,000 which isn't bad.

Ok, we're probably not the _best_ run club in the world, and the scale of our income pales in comparison to that of the big boys (altho I'd argue that income was very unstable, and therefore possibly not considered "well run"). But what King Kev's done for Sheff Utd, especially considering the state it was in when he took over, is nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

What happend to that american team we were going to own or sponsor or something cos of our umbro links?

Not heard anything about that for ages.


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

kained&able said:


> What happend to that american team we were going to own or sponsor or something cos of our umbro links?
> 
> Not heard anything about that for ages.
> 
> ...



I think we tried it with some Aussie team and got fingers burnt - the reason you invest in foreign teams is as a source of players and we got zilch.  

Although Rich Garcia may have signed with us on that basis, and he had rotten luck with injury.


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Well they just built a 4 star hotel (severe lack of in Sheffield), they have a conference centre and an office block all at Bramall Lane. They also have a chain of gyms. Sheff Utd own 40% of a property company (McCabe sold his 60% share for £850,000). We own Ferencvaros (on course to promotion to the Hungarian premiership) and Chengdu Blades (who we helped reach the Chinese premiership). They also just announced plans to increase Bramall Lane to 40,000 in order to host World Cup games (if England get it). You're right about our lack of "track record of success", but then most clubs fall under that category, but I think you're wrong about our support base as we averaged over 30,000 in the PL (making us the 11th best supported team, just behind West Ham at 10th, who have a bigger stadium). We've averaged the highest in the Championship last season and this season average over 24,000 which isn't bad.
> 
> Ok, we're probably not the _best_ run club in the world, and the scale of our income pales in comparison to that of the big boys (altho I'd argue that income was very unstable, and therefore possibly not considered "well run"). But what King Kev's done for Sheff Utd, especially considering the state it was in when he took over, is nothing short of a miracle.



Again, many clubs have similar initiatives - Reading would be a good one to compare.

I would be wary of the club buying shares from the chairman, btw.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

as i remmeber the american one it also had merchandising benefits as well as they yank team would play in our kits and stuff like that.

I think us playing the mls all stars in preseaso had somethig to do with it and all.

oh theres a westham-usa website!



> West Ham United has recieved over $100 million in transfer fees for players produced through the club's youth academy over the last ten years, a reported $118,700,000 to be exact.



thats mad!

http://www.whufc-usa.com/


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

kained&able said:


> as i remmeber the american one it also had merchandising benefits as well as they yank team would play in our kits and stuff like that.
> 
> I think us playing the mls all stars in preseaso had somethig to do with it and all.
> 
> ...



I wonder if this was an eggy idea.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 8, 2008)

I wonder how much other people have received in transfer fees for players etc.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I wonder how much other people have received in transfer fees for players etc.


Well whatever our total is it should be £4m more!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I wonder how much other people have received in transfer fees for players etc.


 
28mill for rio for leeds/manure

soons to be 14millio for carrick spurs/man united.

defoe spurs/pompey was 6million i tink


ummm thinks thats about it to be honest so a lot less then we got!<edit> except that im wrong as i forgot $ so its remarkably similer. </edit>


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

mattie said:


> I think we tried it with some Aussie team and got fingers burnt - the reason you invest in foreign teams is as a source of players and we got zilch.


We have links with an Australian team and a Belgian team to use as player recruitment (the Belgium one so non-EU players can get their passports) but nothing's come of either of em so far (we also have a partnership with Sao Paulo and think we might have one of their players in our youth team, think that deal was so they can put some of their players on the shop window for European teams to look at buying)

Ferencvaros and Chengdu Blades, however, are business ventures, not really player recruitment initiatives (tho I suppose the possibility is there)


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

Interesting to see how those work out  - genuinely, China could be a good place to be putting your money.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

mattie said:


> Interesting to see how those work out  - genuinely, China could be a good place to be putting your money.


Completely unrelated (and not even about SU or football), but I had a thought today that EVERYONE will soon be putting their money into China! Reckon that as our banking systems collapse, and considering the fact that you can never get out of a debt even if that happens (as debts get sold), in the next few years some gigantic government owned Chinese banks will come along and buy everyone's mortgages etc. They could do to individuals what they did to America with debt!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 8, 2008)

Chinese football is gash.


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Chinese football is gash.



Did you see much over there?


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Oct 8, 2008)

mattie said:


> Did you see much over there?



Gash, or football?


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Gash, or football?



One and the same, apparently.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 8, 2008)

mattie said:


> Did you see much over there?



The missus was never really up for going, but they had a lot on telly, and the standard was terrible.  Worse than League Two.  TBH most Chinese people care more about watching the Prem than their own league...


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> The missus was never really up for going, but they had a lot on telly, and the standard was terrible.  Worse than League Two.  TBH most Chinese people care more about watching the Prem than their own league...



Yep, it never really features on the footie show early sunday morning on Channel 4 (Goalissimo or somesuch?) - and they show some spectacularly shitty football.

I was hoping you could teach us some chants in Chinese, don't suppose they had anything rude about Lumpalard?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 8, 2008)

It's almost impossible to imagine the Chinese singing rude chants about rival players...


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's almost impossible to imagine the Chinese singing rude chants about rival players...


Dunno here's the Chengdu Blades Ultras in action!


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

Have they got a song then?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2008)

sue west ham, sue, sue.
we can't win, sue, sue.

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

kained&able said:


> sue west ham, sue, sue.
> we can't win, sue, sue.
> 
> dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 8, 2008)

mattie said:


> Have they got a song then?


You fill up my senses,
Like a gallon of soy sauce,
Like a packet of chopsticks,
Like a good crispy duck,
Like a night out in Chengdu,
Like a greasy egg noodle,
Like Chengdu 'n' United,
Come thrill me again...


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> You fill up my senses,
> Like a gallon of soy sauce,
> Like a packet of chopsticks,
> Like a good crispy duck,
> ...



That is even better


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 8, 2008)

It's all got a bit friendly around here since mmmSkyscraper put his oar in.  Hatred of the Red Scouse can unite even Hammers and Blades it seems.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 8, 2008)

I must say, by the way, those Ultras look a bit handy.  What's their loyalty to Sheffield United?  If we played them ever would their boys be looking for a fight, expecting the ICF Green Street Boys of old and being horribly shocked by having to beat the crap out of middle-aged builders merchants and minicab controllers.


----------



## mattie (Oct 8, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I must say, by the way, those Ultras look a bit handy.  What's their loyalty to Sheffield United?  If we played them ever would their boys be looking for a fight, expecting the ICF Green Street Boys of old and being horribly shocked by having to beat the crap out of middle-aged builders merchants and minicab controllers.



Sheff Utd will own us soon, so we'll be minions of McCabe's evil empire together.  I can't wait.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 8, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I must say, by the way, those Ultras look a bit handy.  What's their loyalty to Sheffield United?  If we played them ever would their boys be looking for a fight, expecting the ICF Green Street Boys of old and being horribly shocked by having to beat the crap out of middle-aged builders merchants and minicab controllers.



I never met a Xi Ham supporter in China 

(Except for when I went to a West Ham meetup for the 2006 cup final in Wuhan, and my mate brought along a few he had converted)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 8, 2008)

mattie said:


> Sheff Utd will own us soon, so we'll be minions of McCabe's evil empire together.  I can't wait.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 9, 2008)

WEST HAM have broken Premier League rules again — by letting an unregistered doctor treat players.

The Hammers appointed Greek Nikos Tzouroudis as their top doc in July, even though he is not registered with the General Medical Council. He was recommended by Gianluca Nani, the club’s technical director, and was brought in to put an end to West Ham’s injury problems.

It is against Premier League and GMC rules to practise medicine in the UK without clearance from the governing body.

Tzouroudis helped treat Carlton Cole in the season opener against Wigan.

But he has now been banned from working alongside team boss Gianfranco Zola in the dugout.

West Ham — already fighting a £30million compensation claim from Sheffield United after the Carlos Tevez affair — insist their man is fully qualified.

A club spokesman said: “We informed the Premier League, GMC and FA when Nikos arrived.

“We were advised he required GMC registration and needed to complete an FA course, which the club are complying with.

“He is acting in a strategic, managerial role."

It is another blow to West Ham after the Icelandic bank part-owned by chairman Bjorgolfur Gudmundsson crumbled amid the financial meltdown.

Gudmundsson yesterday battled to shore up his interests, with his holding company Samson seeking temporary court protection from its creditors.


----------



## tommers (Oct 9, 2008)

we're so EVIL.


----------



## mattie (Oct 9, 2008)

yay!  bring down the system!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 9, 2008)

You should employ Gillian McKeith. She's as equally shonky as this Greek dude, and you could get her to examine the vast amounts of shit expelled by your boardroom. She could even have a crack at getting podgy Ashton down to a weight where his gut doesn't cause his ankles to collapse as well.


----------



## mattie (Oct 9, 2008)

tarannau said:


> You should employ Gillian McKeith. She's as equally shonky as this Greek dude, and you could get her to examine the vast amounts of shit expelled by your boardroom. She could even have a crack at getting podgy Ashton down to a weight where his gut doesn't cause his ankles to collapse as well.



Scottish, not exotic enough.

What about an American TV evangelist?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 9, 2008)

David blaine should be the new club doc.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 9, 2008)

What happened to that faith healing woman?  Is she a free agent?


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## bluestreak (Oct 9, 2008)

:d


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 9, 2008)

We have broken more rules 



> - Have only seventeen pegs in the away changing room, a breach of Premier League Rule E17 whereby every club should have added two extra pegs this summer to accomodate the two extra substitutes travelling to games.
> 
> - For the Macclesfield Carling Cup game only six ticket office turnstiles were open on the night, a breach of FA rule U2 whereby you must have seven open for a Carling Cup match, eight for an FA Cup and ten for a Premier League.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattie (Oct 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> We have broken more rules


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 13, 2008)

What's this thread doing right at the bottom of the page?!

Court of Arbitration for Sport made the following statement:



> "The CAS Panel noted that the FAPL regulations do not contain any reference to a right of appeal to the CAS.
> 
> "On the contrary, the same regulations state that the decisions of the Appeal Board shall be final.
> 
> ...


Following Ashley Cole's attempts to have a fine imposed on him overruled...


----------



## Balbi (Oct 13, 2008)

at the Mighty Matt abuse lulz


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 13, 2008)

Balbi said:


> at the Mighty Matt abuse lulz


----------



## Balbi (Oct 13, 2008)

> ....only-scores-amazing-goals-from-30-to-40-yards-out-ist abuse towards Matt Taylor


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 13, 2008)

Ah right... Well, it's pretty true, isn't it? 

If we judged players on their MOTD appearances, Taylor would be a starter in every England team at LM...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 14, 2008)

telegraph are reporting that we are lineing up a new 4million quid shirt sponsorship deal and it lvarious sources are saying we are going to sign tristan by saturday.

CAS are setting up a priliminery meeting to decide if they will hear our case or not. Ignore cyber rose as normal.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 14, 2008)

kained&able said:


> telegraph are reporting that we are lineing up a new 4million quid shirt sponsorship deal and it lvarious sources are saying we are going to sign tristan by saturday.
> 
> CAS are setting up a priliminery meeting to decide if they will hear our case or not. Ignore cyber rose as normal.
> 
> ...


Well you ignored me for nearly two years and it came back and slapped you in the face so beware ignoring the mighty sage!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 14, 2008)

some people are saying that the guys in for Charlton was just as mokescreen for buying us.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 14, 2008)

I saw quotes yeterday from our chairmen saying he has no intentions to sell. But who knows he may just be trying to maximise the price through denial.

Cyber we aint been slapped yet.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 14, 2008)

He has to sell surely.  Otherwise we are fucked.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 14, 2008)

why? he still has shit loads of money. Think he has lost 350ish million beacuse of the bank but he had about 2billion if i remember correctly.

dave


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

haha, you sound exactly like Trippy once did about Ashley Kained, telling us how he still had x amount in the bank and would surely be willing to splash it about.

Paper finances are one thing, but when the shares you hold effectively become worthless, you've help take down one of the country's main banks and some of the Icelandic people are calling for your head on a stick, it's generally not seen to be the done thing to be renegotiating another massive pay rise for Lucas Neill and spending huge amounts on players for a British football club.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah thats a fair point. just pointing out he isn't bankrupt or anything so its not like he HAS to sell. He might well do though.

He still owns a fair bit including a shipping company thats doing well.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Oct 14, 2008)

michial mancienne is saying he will need to leave chelase.

I want! he looks quality.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Oct 14, 2008)

charltons suiters aint buying us.

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4334261,00.html


dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> haha, you sound exactly like Trippy once did about Ashley Kained, telling us how he still had x amount in the bank and would surely be willing to splash it about.
> 
> Paper finances are one thing, but when the shares you hold effectively become worthless, you've help take down one of the country's main banks and some of the Icelandic people are calling for your head on a stick, it's generally not seen to be the done thing to be renegotiating another massive pay rise for Lucas Neill and spending huge amounts on players for a British football club.





the only money he has spent on us was when he bought us.  Hence the sales in the summer to reduce the huge wage bill that eggy left us with, hence why eggy got sacked.  His stated aim at the start of the summer was to make us "self-sufficient as a club." So, unless he's lying, we're not in imminent danger of meltdown.  Fuck's sake our record transfer fee is £8.5 million!

He's not ever been the type of billionaire (is he even one any more?) that has bought us £25 million players from his own pocket.

He may well sell up in the very near future but all this stuff about us going into administration is a load of rubbish.

 crosses fingers.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't think you're at risk of administration myself, more future  underinvestment and/or risk of a quick sale.

Besides, wasn't all the money that Eggy spent effectively Gudmundsson's money anyway - he owns something like 95% of the holding company iirc. So the fact he's turfed Eggy out and tried to restore financial balance now doesn't entirely mitigate for his past profligacy. i doubt credit's half as cheap to him now, even/especially for a failed Icelandic banking magnate


----------



## kained&able (Oct 14, 2008)

you are correct.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## kained&able (Oct 14, 2008)

thats class.

we have signed tristan.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, things can't be that bad then, if we're still increasing our wages bill.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybe that's what they want us to think?


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2008)

maybe it's a triple bluff.


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2008)

maybe we're cheating again.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 15, 2008)

> WEST HAM UNITED / SHEFFIELD UNITED: THE COURT OF ARBITRATION FOR SPORT WILL RULE FIRST ON ITS JURISDICTION
> Lausanne, 15 October 2008 - The Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS) confirms that a statement of appeal has been filed by West Ham United football club against Sheffield United football club with respect to the interim award of 18 September 2008 that was rendered by an arbitration panel of the English Football Association (FA). West Ham United requests the annulment of the FA arbitration panel's award.
> 
> The dispute is related to the validity of the registration of the Argentinean football player, Carlos Tevez with West Ham United at the beginning of the football season 2006/2007.
> ...


Anyone else excited?!


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Anyone else excited?!



Yyyeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhh.....No


----------



## kained&able (Oct 15, 2008)

shock horror the papers have us linked to mancienne.

I wish they would make up thier minds if we are poor or not.

dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2008)

kained&able said:


> shock horror the papers have us linked to mancienne.
> 
> I wish they would make up thier minds if we are poor or not.
> 
> dave



we're going to go into administration!  we're going to pay money for mancienne! we've signed another player!  we're fucked!  we're not!


panic!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 15, 2008)

It's quite hilarious how Spigan's debt is more than the entire worth of the club, yet this is not at all news-worthy


----------



## kained&able (Oct 15, 2008)

i have come to the conclusion that there are two west hams or something.

dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's quite hilarious how Spigan's debt is more than the entire worth of the club, yet this is not at all news-worthy



everybody loves dave whe*an.


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2008)

tommers said:


> everybody loves dave whe*an.



The sitcom from hell.


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2008)

mattie said:


> The sitcom from hell.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 15, 2008)

I've never understood why a lot of northern fans call us 'media darlings'.  If anything, the opposite is true.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 15, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I've never understood why a lot of northern fans call us 'media darlings'.  If anything, the opposite is true.



It's the same reason that American media talks about the liberal bias.  It may not be true, but it reinforces prejudices without the need for facts.


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I've never understood why a lot of northern fans call us 'media darlings'.  If anything, the opposite is true.



I don't know, Craig Bellamy is quite lovable in his own way.


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2008)

kained&able said:


> shock horror the papers have us linked to mancienne.
> 
> I wish they would make up thier minds if we are poor or not.
> 
> dave



Can I just check, he's not another bloody centre-half is he?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 15, 2008)

he is. but we don't have anyone good at the momenet as back up.

upson and neil are decent but then we are down to davernport and collins.

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2008)

kained&able said:


> he is. but we don't have anyone good at the momenet as back up.
> 
> upson and neil are decent but then we are down to davernport and collins.
> 
> dave



What's happened to Gabbs?  Permanently broken?

Too early for the young'uns I expect.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah think gabbidon will be fucked for ever now .

Oh forgot aboput tompkins.

still if we got rid of collins and davernport(especially davenport) mancienne would be brillient. He looks very impressive.


dave(is mainly basing that on champ man)


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2008)

mattie said:


> What's happened to Gabbs?  Permanently broken?
> 
> Too early for the young'uns I expect.



he's gone mental.  is the rumour.


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2008)

tommers said:


> he's gone mental.  is the rumour.



All the strain of Tevezgate, I'd wager.  It takes it out of you.

What's the rumour, btw?


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2008)

mattie said:


> All the strain of Tevezgate, I'd wager.  It takes it out of you.
> 
> What's the rumour, btw?



No idea what's up with him but the rumour is that it's a mental problem, rather than a physical one.

Who knows?  But he's been out for over a year now.  What's the official line?  A foot injury or something?


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2008)

tommers said:


> No idea what's up with him but the rumour is that it's a mental problem, rather than a physical one.
> 
> Who knows?  But he's been out for over a year now.  What's the official line?  A foot injury or something?



physioroom says groin I think.

It's certainly been far too long for a muscular injury weithout even a run in the reserves.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 16, 2008)

beharmi is allegedly being targeted by roma "as the vultures swoop over upton park".

MAKE UP YOUR MINDS!!!


dave


----------



## tarannau (Oct 16, 2008)

You do know that there's more than one journalist in that there press gang Kained. They don't necessarily agree with each other either.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 16, 2008)

Obviously. It just pisses me off. One day we are going to sign micheal mancienne or whoever we are linked to.

The next we are selling our best players and broke.

Its all very confusing.


dave


----------



## tarannau (Oct 16, 2008)

They aren't necessarily exclusive Dave.

You can sell your high earning stars for a little wonga and replace them with younger stars on lower contracts. Or perhaps swap them for out of work ageing,  strikers who can't seem to hit a barndoor in recent years. That kind of thing.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 16, 2008)

you leave tristan alone!

We bought berahmi for 5million and i can't see manciene costing a lot less then that being that he is young and english.

dave


----------



## tarannau (Oct 16, 2008)

Yep, but it's generally better to have a lower earning youngster on your books, possibly with incentive targets, than an older bloke on a bigger contract. Especially when Behrami and co were signed during the ludicrous overspend of the Eggy years


----------



## kained&able (Oct 16, 2008)

nah beharmi is current regieme. He came a.e. Only been at the club since july/aug



dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 16, 2008)

Indeed.  And he's class.  If we sell behrami there's no hope as he's been our outstanding player so far.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 16, 2008)

not untill he scores! i reckon etherington has been the man thus far.

He is looking like a great signing though.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah I guess.  Etherington at his best is a very good player.  If he was more consistent, I'm convinced he would have made the england squad at some point.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh yeah he isn't the best player at the club by any stretch. but he has been class so far for us this season.

2 goals a fair few assists and looking dangerous everytime he gets the ball. he is properly enjoying the freedom he is getting in the 4-3-3 system.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Oct 17, 2008)

Tristan wont be in the squad for hull game.

squad is.

Green, Faubert, Neill, Upson, Ilunga, Behrami, Parker, Noble, Di Michele, Bellamy, Etherington, Sears, Cole, Lastuvka, Lopez, Boa Morte, Mullins, Davenport, Bowyer, Collins. 

dave(not playing)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2008)

We're gonna get gubbed


----------



## kained&able (Oct 17, 2008)

no we are going to win and take the piss out of spurs even more. We play a fast tempo so should be fine.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 17, 2008)

At least that useless bugger dave isn't playing.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 17, 2008)

i'm fairly sure i'd be the 5th best centre back at west ham at the moment to be honest.

You know once id worked on my match fitness a bit.

You see we are almost caught up with newcastle thread by the way. One more cyberrose rant and we will top of the league!

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 17, 2008)

Sheffield United Are A Big Pile Of Shit!!!!!

*stands back*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2008)

Bramall Lane should be used as a depot for nuclear waste.

discuss.


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Bramall Lane should be used as a depot for nuclear waste.
> 
> discuss.



it already is, isn't it?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 17, 2008)

cyber rose is cheating by posting on the newcastle thread.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2008)

kained&able said:


> cyber rose is cheating by posting on the newcastle thread.
> 
> 
> dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2008)

kained&able said:


> cyber rose is cheating by posting on the newcastle thread.
> 
> 
> dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


>



Ha! one more for us!  Didn't think of that when you decided to be all smug did you trippy?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2008)

You need all the help you can get so i thought i would help out.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You need all the help you can get so i thought i would help out.


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You need all the help you can get so i thought i would help out.



we've got less crises than you lot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2008)

tommers said:


> we've got less crises than you lot.



I disagreez.


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2008)

ashton won't play again this season AND I don't think he will ever be the same player he was before he broke his ankle.  It's a shame but I've finally accepted that he is never going to recover from it.  He's fucked.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2008)

tommers said:


> ashton won't play again this season AND I don't think he will ever be the same player he was before he broke his ankle.  It's a shame but I've finally accepted that he is never going to recover from it.  He's fucked.



 We should have fleeced spuds for everything they had when they bade for him in the summer

(is bade the correct past form of bid?)


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> We should have fleeced spuds for everything they had when they bade for him in the summer
> 
> (is bade the correct past form of bid?)



yeah, we should.  That would have been the icing on the cake, I think.  I just can't see him coming back from it.  let's face it, he's not been the same player when he has been fit and I think his ankle is now properly fucked.  I'm going to sue SWP for curtailing my footballing pleasure.  The little whirry legged cunt.

no, it's not.


----------



## mattie (Oct 18, 2008)

The physioroom said Deano's got a problem with 'Os Trigonum Syndrome', rest time 6-8 weeks.

I've lost track again, what else is wrong with him?  Aside from the bleach job?


----------



## lemontop (Oct 18, 2008)

mattie said:


> The physioroom said Deano's got a problem with 'Os Trigonum Syndrome', rest time 6-8 weeks.
> 
> I've lost track again, what else is wrong with him?  Aside from the bleach job?



that's a new one.  


I just looked it up, it's an ankle problem.   Didn't he go over on the same ankle that he broke?  There was exploratory surgery and then they started saying he was going to be out till Jan, and then March...


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 18, 2008)

So, does anyone think we can beat Hull tomorrow.  I won't feel bad if we don't.  In fact, I think good luck to 'em.  I expected them to do a Derby and they're kicking arses and taking names.  But on the other hand, three points will put us in fourth, which would be nice.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 19, 2008)

we will win. we play at a fast enough tempo that hull shouldnt be able to out husle us like they have areal and spurs.


Bellemy & parker are both starting.

dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 19, 2008)

kained&able said:


> *we will win*. we play at a fast enough tempo that hull shouldnt be able to out husle us like they have areal and spurs.
> 
> 
> Bellemy & parker are both starting.
> ...



You were saying?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 19, 2008)

fine we wont win. But we didn't look out played or muscled like spurs, everton and arsnel had.

Its was a game of few chances and thier centre back stuck his header in where ours couldn't.

What can you do? Was happy with the way we played though.

Oh and we are still 7th after this loss. Where are you again oh piss taking londoner?


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 19, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Oh and we are still 7th after this loss. Where are you again oh piss taking londoner?
> 
> 
> dave



This thread is not about us, its about west ham.


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2008)

Lots of possession but not many chances...  still should have scored at least one.  Never mind.  We played alright I thought.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2008)

Fuck it 

Still, the fact they beat Spuds and Arsenal recently is reassuring...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 21, 2008)

some of the papers have spurs going after upson and parker in january.

Now why the fuck would they want to do that???


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 21, 2008)

kained&able said:


> some of the papers have spurs going after upson and parker in january.
> 
> Now why the fuck would they want to do that???
> 
> ...



Because neither are strikers.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

kained&able said:


> some of the papers have spurs going after upson and parker in january.
> 
> Now why the fuck would they want to do that???
> 
> ...



Because Dave, they don't share your confidence (based on zero inside knowledge) that West Ham's financial position isn't precarious. They'll be hoping your shonky discredited billionaire will be keen to sell your best players for the price of two packs of Walkers and a pickled egg.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah i know why spurs want to do that. But why would parker and upson want to move.

It would be silly. Spurs will be relegated by then!


dave


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

kained&able said:


> It would be silly. Spurs will be relegated by then!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 21, 2008)

lucas neil is saying he wants a new contract. which is a good thing.

His current deal runs out end of next season.


and that bajiner kid striker we signed is doing very well for hungry u19's.

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1427040,00.html


dave


----------



## SK. (Oct 21, 2008)

kained&able said:


> lucas neil is saying he wants a new contract. which is a good thing.
> 
> His current deal runs out end of next season.



Apparently according to the rumour mill he has been told he will have to take a drop in wages as they won't continue to pay him 60K a week.

Personally I would at least halve it based on performance and then see just how committed he is.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 22, 2008)

really? he's been blinding.

the 60-80k thing is bollocks anyway. He is on about 30-40k. The highest wage is bellemy on 50k.

I know this to be true.(kinda i think)


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...s-lawyers-demand-final-word-Tevez-affair.html


----------



## kained&able (Oct 22, 2008)

> The Premier League are also on a war footing with the FA for opening up the Tevez can of worms when their disputes process and two court hearings had declared the matter closed.


 
Doesn't that make the last tribunal invalid?


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Doesn't that make the last tribunal invalid?
> 
> 
> dave


Somebody with a poor understanding of the situation may think that, yes, the reality is, however, slightly different...

There have been no tribunals whatsoever, other than the FA one, that investigated West Ham's second breech of the rules (by playing Tevez in the final three games). The original tribunal fined West Ham £5.5m for playing Tevez up until that point (before the last three games), after which, he was cleared by the Premier League to continue playing. The second tribunal only looked at whether or not the first tribunal had made its decision within the rules, and they had. Unfortunately for football, the second tribunal was not allowed to look at any new evidence and therefore, in order to seek justice and fairness for football by investigating West Ham's final three games Sheff Utd had little choice but to take it to the FA tribunal.

The Premier League are furious not because they want their original rulings declared final, because they were final and the second tribunal proved that, but because now the FA are piling on the pressure, along with Dave Whelan, to sort their shop out and actually do something about West Ham's second rule breaking. 

The very minute the second tribunal ended, every football club in the league received a 6-page document in which the Premier League gloated it had won and Sheff Utd were shit, yet now after well over a month after the FA tribunal they have not made even one statement...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 22, 2008)

So the premierleague are saying that the last one is invalid then. according to that article but nothing official yet.

I'm fairly sure i'm not wrong and your smiley face was premature.


Oh and saying there have been no triubals in the first sentence and then the minute the second TRIBUNAL endeded..... is an oooopsy!


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 22, 2008)

You mean, the Premier League is hopelessly corrupt and doesn't want anyone to look too hard?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 22, 2008)

No bluey they are bastians of justice and all things good within the game. Untill tevezgate is put to bed and they are corrupt fuckwits again.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Oh and saying there have been no triubals in the first sentence and then the minute the second TRIBUNAL endeded..... is an oooopsy!
> 
> 
> dave


Has it ever occurred to you to read a sentence to its conclusion before commenting on it, in order to avoid looking like an idiot?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 22, 2008)

Err yeah. 



> There have been no tribunals whatsoever, other than the FA one,


 


> The very minute the second tribunal ended, every football club in the league.....


 
You used the wrong word. Get over it.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> You mean, the Premier League is hopelessly corrupt and doesn't want anyone to look too hard?


The Premier League are sweating because they made a big mistake by not docking points from West Ham originally (because they mistakenly thought they'd get relegated anyway) and also because they have continued to refuse to investigate West Ham's now proven second breech of the rules. It's all about saving face (and their jobs) for them and any further action taken against West Ham will be an admittance of their own incompetence, something they appear desperate to avoid at all costs. Unfortunately, part of football died that day and I'm fuckin proud that McCabe refused to let it die completely and has continued fighting, not only for our own justice, but for everything that was fair and decent in the game that the Premier League and clubs like West Ham are trying to kill off


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Err yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS! Read the first sentence all the way until you get to the full stop! 2x Idiot!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 22, 2008)

oh shit okay. my bad.


dave(plank)


----------



## kained&able (Oct 22, 2008)

quashies gone to brum for a month.

apparently we are after kieth fahey. Anyone know anything about him?

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4369313,00.html

25 and in irish league doesn't sound like a good thing.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 22, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> waaaa waaaa waaaa waaaa


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2008)

If only you'd said "dee da" instead of "waaa waaa" and it could have been such double entendre!

An opportunity sorely missed...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 23, 2008)

Junior stanlinas looks to be coming on nicely.

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1429140,00.html

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> If only you'd said "dee da" instead of "waaa waaa" and it could have been such double entendre!
> 
> An opportunity sorely missed...


 
Goddam it, I even fail at posting the waaambulance


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 23, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Junior stanlinas looks to be coming on nicely.
> 
> http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1429140,00.html
> 
> dave


 

Good.  And beating the Arse reserves is pretty good, there's some good players there.  

I'm hoping that we're going to see another of the periodic youth team gold that seems to happen.  If only we could hold on to them


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 23, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I'm hoping that we're going to see another of the periodic youth team gold that seems to happen.



I'm not so optimistic about this batch.  Let's not forget that Defoe was scoring loads and loads when he was about 16...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 23, 2008)

Reckon theres a good chance. If you don't count sears and tomkins as coming through yet we have a lot of young players that are highly rated at the minute.

Tomkins, collinson(okay a bit older), sears, stanlinas, steach(keeper), bajner, Eyjolfsen, spence all are quite well rated obviously mainly defenders though.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Oct 23, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I'm not so optimistic about this batch. Let's not forget that Defoe was scoring loads and loads when he was about 16...


 

he wasn't. he got a game for us in the cup(wallsall?) and a sub against someone else i think(spurs???? bloody rebrov) and then went on loan to borunemouth and scored loads but he was 17/18 by then. It wasn't till 2001 he was in our full team, which would make him 19 i think.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 23, 2008)

Plus, to be fair, Defoe is a fucking good player, who got lazy.  He played well for us, until he stabbed us in the back, played well for Spuds but never got a decent run, and has been superb for Pompey.  I think he'll establish himself in the England team eventually and fulfill the early promise.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 24, 2008)

Does anyone remmember if we got any where near as much abuse as spurs are getting in either the season we went down or the season we just survived but were shit untill jan?

dave


----------



## Relahni (Oct 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Does anyone remmember if we got any where near as much abuse as spurs are getting in either the season we went down or the season we just survived but were shit untill jan?
> 
> dave



You are no where near as big as them.

When you are shite - no one bats an eye lid.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 24, 2008)

You may have a point. Didi leeds get as much abuse when they went down?

They were eaisly as big as spurs at the time.


dave


----------



## Relahni (Oct 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> You may have a point. Didi leeds get as much abuse when they went down?
> 
> They were eaisly as big as spurs at the time.
> 
> ...



Leeds bigger than Spurs? Nah.

Leeds kicked their way to the top, with diving, cheating and pure cuntiness during the 1970s.  

Spurs won the double in 1961 and have a much bigger fan base.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah but at the time leeds were championsleague every year(i think) and getting to quarter finals and stuff.

Spurs are a uefa cup team. so there is an argument that leeds were bigger at the time.

i'm just trying to work out how much of the abuse is beacuse its a big(ish) team being shit and how much of it is everyone hates spurs.


dave


----------



## Relahni (Oct 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Yeah but at the time leeds were championsleague every year(i think) and getting to quarter finals and stuff.
> 
> Spurs are a uefa cup team. so there is an argument that leeds were bigger at the time.
> 
> ...



Your argument is seriously flawed.

Are you saying Blackburn were bigger than Liverpool when they were champions?

Or that just about everyone was bigger than Man Utd in the 70s and 80s?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 24, 2008)

bigger then man united probabley.

pool  probabley not. 

I know its a bit flawed just trying to work out how much hatred spurs have.

it makes me laugh.

dave


----------



## Relahni (Oct 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> bigger then man united probabley.
> 
> pool  probabley not.
> 
> ...



I am not sure if it's hatred tbh, more like disbelief at them.

They are like a much worse version of Liverpool's Spice Boys.

Hair slides, comedy keepers who cry, midgets in gloves.......

As my Tottenham fan friend says, watching them is like watching the Millenium Dome, you are fascinated/disgusted at the complete waste of money.


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2008)

Everything has come together to create the perfect storm of pisstaking.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 24, 2008)

Relahni said:


> You are no where near as big as them.
> 
> When you are shite - no one bats an eye lid.



This is a load of bollocks.  The only difference is that they've had richer chairmen over the years.

Their best Premiership finish is 5th - the same as ours.

We've finished above them as many times as they've finished above us, over the last 10-15 years or so.

You meet just as many West Ham fans as Spuds fans in London, easily, if not more.

What's your basis for saying they are so much bigger?  That they won the league in 1961?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 24, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Your argument is seriously flawed.
> 
> Are you saying Blackburn were bigger than Liverpool when they were champions?
> 
> Or that just about everyone was bigger than Man Utd in the 70s and 80s?



Well if you're just going off fanbase, it's ridiculous to say that Spurs are a much bigger club than West Ham.


----------



## mattie (Oct 24, 2008)

Lads, spuds thread elsewhere.

Laughing at spuds here though.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 25, 2008)

nobles torn his calf and is out for a month. Boywer and collins back in the squad.


dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> nobles torn his calf and is out for a month. Boywer and collins back in the squad.
> 
> 
> dave



collison?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 26, 2008)

not in squad dunno how comes.


----------



## tommers (Oct 26, 2008)

oh well, we did alright but that goal was always coming.  Just a pity it was faubert who scored it.

Still... I thought we defended well and collins in particular was excellent.  Arsenal were made to struggle for 75 mins, just a pity we couldn't hold on for the last 15.

oh yeah, and the ref was a cunt.  Obviously.


----------



## Ride (Oct 26, 2008)

Can anyone explain why Green wasn't sent off for handling outside his area? So typical that he went on to have a blinder for you guys afterwards


----------



## tommers (Oct 26, 2008)

Ride said:


> Can anyone explain why Green wasn't sent off for handling outside his area? So typical that he went on to have a blinder for you guys afterwards



because the linesman didn't see it.


----------



## Ride (Oct 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> because the linesman didn't see it.



I'll refine the question, how did the linesman not see?

Although he did look about 70.. Maybe he'd forgotten to put in his contacts 

Why we don't have 4 linesman I'll never know


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2008)

Lino was never going to be able to get in position for that. Ball travels faster then man and he was motoring to get there and it was a few inches outside and green did well by jumping slightly backwards once he'd hanfdled it to make it look like he was in the area.

We played well and it was a case of who got the first goal was going to win. If we had managed to hit them on the counter and score we would have been sweet they broke ourt defence.

collins looked class. Good to have him abck.

are we bothered that harry is managing the enemy?

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 27, 2008)

They deserve each other, tbf!


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> They deserve each other, tbf!



and that is the correct answer.


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2008)

A sad day for football.

http://www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=934524


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 28, 2008)

mattie said:


> A sad day for football.
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=934524


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 29, 2008)

A hilarious day for football:

Former West Ham manager Alan Curbishley is to sue the Hammers for £1m over break of contract. (Daily Express) 

Any more for any more?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 29, 2008)

bollocks hes suing.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> A hilarious day for football:
> 
> Former West Ham manager Alan Curbishley is to sue the Hammers for £1m over break of contract. (Daily Express)
> 
> Any more for any more?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2008)

Now, how many are we going to ship tonight, I wonder?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 29, 2008)

I reckon lots and everyone knows it as well which is hy there is so little traffic on this thread today.

Either that or tristan will score a hattrick.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Either that or tristan will score a hattrick.



If that happens I will donate my entire student grant to Millwall.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 29, 2008)

don't say things like that even in jest renegade dog.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> don't say things like that even in jest renegade dog.
> 
> dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 29, 2008)

If we can score a goal I'll be happy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2008)

It's kind of ironic that under Curbs's 'boring' football we were scoring lots of goals, yet under zola's attacking football we look unable to hit a barn door with a baseball bat.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 29, 2008)

when have we looked unable to score?


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, the fact that we have lost three on the trot might indicate that our goalscoring is somewhat lacking.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> when have we looked unable to score?
> 
> 
> dave



As bluestreak says that's 3 defeats with only 1 goal.  A bit worrying tbh.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 29, 2008)

we looked liked scoring at arsenal.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> we looked liked scoring at arsenal.
> 
> dave



Only on the one chance (bellamy).


----------



## kained&able (Oct 29, 2008)

nah we looked good on the break man. was convinced we were going to score and then keep the arse at bay.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2008)

But having raised our game only to lose against a 'big team', I fear we will find it much harder against one of the 'small teams' when they don't take the game to us.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah thats always been the case with us really.

we like open games.


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> we like open games
> 
> dave



....just a shame we never win 'em.


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2008)

myp2p seesm to be borked, anyone get a link to a webstream?


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmm, Collison on.

And, unfortunately, Boa Morte.


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2008)

And now Freddie Sears, and why not.  

Fuck me Di Michele looked poor.

eta: oh, interesting, Sears for Bowyer.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 30, 2008)

Why are we so tediously shit sometimes.  FFS.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 30, 2008)

cos we is west ham! and berbetov and ronaldo are good enough to make us look piss poor.

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 30, 2008)

The first half was embarrassing, but I thought the second half was OK.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2008)

Bajner scored a hattrick the other day against southampton:

http://www.echo-news.co.uk/sport/football/westham/3811923.Bajner_at_the_treble_in_Southampton_romp/


----------



## kained&able (Nov 3, 2008)

that kid needs to go out on loan somewhere sharpish. He is looking good.

draw seemed about fair at boro. shame we couldn't kill the game in the first half though.


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2008)

From what I gather, we looked pretty good for most of the game, the more attacking style seemed to meet with some success - their keeper played a blinder by all accounts, and it's been a while since we've actually tested the opposition in that way.

Perhaps a free-flowing attcking style against team like Boro and a more cautious style against teams like Man U?


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 4, 2008)

Ex-Sheffield United boss Neil Warnock, who is now Crystal Palace manager, is considering joining his former Blades players in seeking compensation over the Carlos Tevez saga. An independent tribunal ruled West Ham broke Premier League rules when they played Tevez, who is now at Manchester United, at the end of the 2006/7 season and that the striker then went on to play a key role in keeping the Hammers up as Sheffield United were relegated. (Daily Mail) 

--------

Arf!  Another day, another failure rattles a can under our nose.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2008)

so he gets the comp and then no wage from palace?

this is silly.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2008)

It's not as if he's one of the most highly rated managers.  He's achieved f.a really in the rest of his career.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 6, 2008)

Allegedly our owners main business has gone bust. Don't see how it can be true considering its a plc and its still allegedly but i guess we shall see.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Allegedly our owners main business has gone bust. Don't see how it can be true considering its a plc and its still allegedly but i guess we shall see.
> 
> 
> dave



I have come to the conclusion that the best thing to do is to enjoy the ride.  The Championship isn't that bad.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah it is! we wont go bust and unless the prem wont fuck us over tevez so we aint going down. 

I have decided.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 6, 2008)

Good call.

You don't support West Ham for the glory, you support West Ham for the facepalms.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 6, 2008)

but my palm smell funny.


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 8, 2008)

Sadly, the biggest facepalm is reserved for allowing McCabe to launch his holy crusade for truth, justice and free money for rubbish football clubs.


I was never comfortable with us being rich, the expectation management gets thrown too far off.


----------



## tommers (Nov 8, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Good call.
> 
> You don't support West Ham for the glory, you support West Ham for the facepalms.




and what a facepalm today!  fucking hell.  We're in trouble.  Mark my words.


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2008)

tommers said:


> and what a facepalm today!  fucking hell.  We're in trouble.  Mark my words.



if it helps, most of the evertonians i have spoken to who were at this describe it as theft of the most heinous kind.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 8, 2008)

agricola said:


> if it helps, most of the evertonians i have spoken to who were at this describe it as theft of the most heinous kind.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 8, 2008)

tommers said:


> and what a facepalm today!  fucking hell.  We're in trouble.  Mark my words.



Agreed, we are fucked.


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2008)

agricola said:


> if it helps, most of the evertonians i have spoken to who were at this describe it as theft of the most heinous kind.



Thing is, I knew that you were going to win, soon as I heard the half time report.  We have dominated possession and played nice football against loads of teams this season and lost.


----------



## agricola (Nov 9, 2008)

tommers said:


> Thing is, I knew that you were going to win, soon as I heard the half time report.  We have dominated possession and played nice football against loads of teams this season and lost.



The headline on Toffeeweb:

"Daylight robbery at Upton Park"


----------



## kained&able (Nov 9, 2008)

we arent in trouble yet but another loss  and we are defiatly needing to check on the relegation places results.

We dominated that and i have no doubt had upson still been on the pitch we wouldn't have collapsed.

Hope he isn't out long.

dave


----------



## Batboy (Nov 9, 2008)

I went to the opening game against Wigan before Zola took over from Curbishley, we were lucky to get the points after going ahead and caving in defensively/losing the midfield, Wigan were the better side in the end, but we had the rub of the green, the same has happened against Everton except they punished us and we were not so lucky, another three points gone.

Zola has brought a different ethos to that of Curbishley, but it still is ending up all rather questionable in terms of performances and now results, so that brings it down to the players and their confidence, and to me it seems we simply do not have enough quality or players who are not crocked ala the perpetually fucked Dean Ashton

I am very fearful of the outcome of this season. We are failing to keep clean sheets and failing to find the back of the net more. Confidence will further ebb away at this rate. 

You look at what is happening at Tottenham and you wonder why on earth nobody tried to lure Redknapp back. They really could have done with him as opposed to an inexperienced untried manager, as great as a footballer he was, Zola was in my view the wrong appointment. We're fucked in my view.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 9, 2008)

The chap in the flat downstairs is a Hammer. I'm Everton and have been avoiding him since yesterday's game. I think he may be a bit peeved.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 9, 2008)

We are completely fucked.  We're one game away from being below the Spuds.


----------



## Batboy (Nov 10, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> We are completely fucked.  We're one game away from being below the Spuds.



Harry Redknapp...the irony!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 10, 2008)

So come on, if Spurs and West Ham both get relegated who's going to by all our players if we can't afford to rob from each other?


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 10, 2008)

Fuck knows.  Bolton and Portsmouth.  Or Sunderland, seeing as they've made a healthy start on it.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 10, 2008)

I miss mccarthy 


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I miss mccarthy



not enough to get his name right dave.


----------



## Batboy (Nov 11, 2008)

chieftain said:


> So come on, if Spurs and West Ham both get relegated who's going to by all our players if we can't afford to rob from each other?



The BBC might buy them for the next Holby City series.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

tommers said:


> not enough to get his name right dave.


 
nope. I miss him though.

today is the day when cyber rose pops up again!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't believe Dave thinks we aren't in any trouble.

We are utterly doomed...


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

Never!

Leaky defence is more then abit worrying but we have enough going foward that we will be safe. Just hope this is the one bit of crap form for the season rather then how good we are.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope, this is it.  We've had the highlights of the season.  Very soonwe'll find out if we're allowed to appeal against the tribunal or if it's just Sheffield who are allowed appeals.  After that it will be all downhill.  Mass exodus in January, relegation struggle in March.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

Bollocks to you all and your negitivity. I don't see the mass exodus happening and i danm sure dont see us finishing in the bottom 5.


We will end up between 9th and 14th. Have some faith!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

Even if we somehow scrape into 17th, we will still have to pay loads of compensation to Sheffield United.

And they will get promoted as we go down.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

bollocks.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

We'll go down! And have to sell Green to Spuds and Noble to Arsenal!  And watch in horror as our Mark becomes their new Viera!  And go into administration! And be deducted about 100 points for going into administration!  And get relegated to League 2!  And almost go out of existence!

(Come on Dave, it's all about the reverse jinx!)


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

fucking hell renegdae don't tell the fates your trying the reverse jinx!

WE SHALL NOT WE SHALL NOT BE SCREWED!

dave(is a lucky mother fucker so doesn't do the reverse jinx bullshit)


----------



## mattie (Nov 11, 2008)

Is all this doom-mongering just to counterbalance the hopeless optimism in the spuds threads?

We're screwed if we can't figure out how to defend.  Which, you could argue, isn't Zola's forte.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

thats why we got clrak as well surely!

no decision till xmas over tevez gate. No comp decision till march. No payment ever.

dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 11, 2008)

kained&able said:


> thats why we got clrak as well surely!
> 
> no decision till xmas over tevez gate. No comp decision till march. No payment ever.
> 
> dave



Clark's not doing the biz though.  Although he hasn't got a huge amount to work with.

I can't bring myself to care about McCabe, he'll no doubt get something as he's thrown enough shit to compost a desert.  If he was genuinely interested in justice I thought he'd respect a further appeal.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 12, 2008)

Batboy said:


> You look at what is happening at Tottenham and you wonder why on earth nobody tried to lure Redknapp back. They really could have done with him as opposed to an inexperienced untried manager, as great as a footballer he was, Zola was in my view the wrong appointment. We're fucked in my view.



in fairness redknapp did say he would only leave portsmouth to manage a big club


----------



## Batboy (Nov 13, 2008)

deadringer said:


> in fairness redknapp did say he would only leave portsmouth to manage a big club



I know that's what he said which is why it seems odd that he left Portsmouth for Spurs.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 13, 2008)

coole back from suspension on staurday. behrami should be fit as well. Tompkins and davernport will be back in the sqaud so we should have an almost full team out again(just noble and obviously darren ashton out.)

we shall see what we have got again now. NO more lbm yay!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 13, 2008)

Have we even beaten Portsmouth once since we came back up?  IIRC it's all been either defeats or draws.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 13, 2008)

im sure we have. ummm errr will check.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 13, 2008)

your right!

we have never beaten pompey in the premiership.(6 games) and have to go back to 92/93 for a 2-0 win.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 13, 2008)

Doomed.  We're doomed


----------



## kained&able (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Batboy (Nov 14, 2008)

We will beat Portsmouth then...tis always the way!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 14, 2008)

Morning all. Good game in prospect. I'm not getting my hopes up even with Johnny God on board.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 14, 2008)

West Ham (from): Green, Neill, Collins, Upson, Ilunga, Faubert, Parker, Collison, Mullins, Boa Morte, Bowyer, Bellamy, Sears, Etherington, Walker, Lastuvka, Lopez, Tomkins, Di Michele, Davenport, Behrami, Cole, Noble(its a lie!!!!), Tomkins, Reid.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 14, 2008)

n'gala(yet another young cb) has gone on loan to mk dons.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 14, 2008)

I reckon we'll do ok, but they'll win 5-3.  drawing at 75 minutes though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 14, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Morning all. Good game in prospect. I'm not getting my hopes up even with Johnny God on board.



Lawro's calling a draw.  It's not the most unlikely prospect all told.  We seem unable to win but the squad is looking a bit healthier.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah midfield and strikers are looking a bit more healthy again.

we really need to sort our defence out though.

New def midfielder and anew centre back would be good.


dave


----------



## Batboy (Nov 15, 2008)

kained&able said:


> New def midfielder and anew centre back would be good.
> 
> 
> dave



and a new billionaire?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Well at least that stops the run of defeats at home to portsmouth...


----------



## Balbi (Nov 15, 2008)

BBC article says

a) you were all over us

b) rob green was motm....

eh?


----------



## mattie (Nov 16, 2008)

clean sheet. that's something anyway


----------



## kained&able (Nov 16, 2008)

Balbi said:


> BBC article says
> 
> a) you were all over us
> 
> ...



sounds about right. Green made 3/4 good saves(dont get why the commentators were wetting themselves mind) in the game but we dominated possesssion and really should have scored a couple of em.

I'm happy enough with a point and a clean sheet as long as we get a decent result at sunderland. If we lose its a shit point though.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 17, 2008)

scott parkers been called up to the england squad.

dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 17, 2008)

kained&able said:


> scott parkers been called up to the england squad.
> 
> dave



So that's him injured for the next two months then.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 17, 2008)

For fucks sake. You morbid fucks are pissing me off now!

(((((((other hammers))))))


everything will be okay!


dave


----------



## Batboy (Nov 18, 2008)

kained&able said:


> For fucks sake. You morbid fucks are pissing me off now!
> 
> (((((((other hammers))))))
> 
> ...



 We should be called the Ironics not the Irons!


----------



## mattie (Nov 18, 2008)

kained&able said:


> For fucks sake. You morbid fucks are pissing me off now!
> 
> (((((((other hammers))))))
> 
> ...



It's only to place us as far from spuds' hopeless overoptimism as I can.

We'll win the FA Cup this year.



In other 'news', Bose reckons we'll stay at UP and develop the East Stand because we're skint - amazingly, he doesn't mention Tevezgate in his article.  As long as they don't fuck with the plastic towers I'm happy.


----------



## mattie (Nov 18, 2008)

kained&able said:


> yeah midfield and strikers are looking a bit more healthy again.
> 
> we really need to sort our defence out though.
> 
> ...



Where's Collison play?  I don't suppose he could fill in defensively?

In the Welsh team tomorrow, btw, along with Bellend and Collins.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 18, 2008)

nah centre midfield. he is mark noble lite for the moment.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 18, 2008)

Apparently we might be in for Owen.  that's good, we can complete our trainset of injury-prone Newcastle players


----------



## kained&able (Nov 18, 2008)

im fairly sure he is chelski  bound.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently we might be in for Owen.  that's good, we can complete our trainset of injury-prone Newcastle players





oh behave.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 18, 2008)

tommers said:


> oh behave.



Just one of the people on KUMB who gets a lot of stuff right said it...


----------



## kained&able (Nov 19, 2008)

it was scott parker who took out walcott!

he he.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 19, 2008)

arf.

in other news, apparantly bjorn's holding agent for his businesses is looking at administration.  i think that probably means bjorn's stake is now for sale.  at whatever price anyone feels like paying for it.  shall we have a whip round?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 19, 2008)

i reckon iron maiden should buy west ham.


dave


----------



## Batboy (Nov 20, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> arf.
> 
> in other news, apparantly bjorn's holding agent for his businesses is looking at administration.  i think that probably means bjorn's stake is now for sale.  at whatever price anyone feels like paying for it.  shall we have a whip round?



apparently we are well funded into next year...err that's 42 days away!


----------



## kained&able (Nov 20, 2008)

Chairmen is saying west ham is just about debt free(after he chucked 30million in, not a loan) and is running under a sustainable business model.

he is telling zola that we don't need to sell in january but also says that he may sell up at around 150million.

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Chairmen is saying west ham is just about debt free(after he chucked 30million in, not a loan) and is running under a sustainable business model.
> 
> he is telling zola that we don't need to sell in january but also says that he may sell up at around 150million.






			
				Reality Translator said:
			
		

> Chairman is saying that he wants to sell and is making out that everything is fine so that people don't think he's desperate.
> 
> 
> Which he is.



.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 20, 2008)

Meh ill take him at his word untill prooven otherwise. 



dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Meh ill take him at his word untill prooven otherwise.



It's not a bad thing, I don't think we're in massive debt or anything, but he's talking up the price.  Be weird if he wasn't.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 20, 2008)

As log as we dont end up selling the likes of parker, upson, bellemy in jan i'm happy.

He will obviously unload us at some point soon unless he fancies retireing and west ham will be his project in his dotage.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 20, 2008)

With the collapse of the pound (it was 16 RMB to the pound last summer, now just over 10!) even if he sells for 160 it won't be much of a profit...


----------



## mattie (Nov 21, 2008)

Such short-termism.

He should wait until we win the Champion's League and sell us for billions.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 21, 2008)

Apparently carlton cole is going to sign a new 4 year contract in the next week or so.

dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

Hope you beat the total fucking arsehole cunts today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

1-0west ham20 mins.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

hahaha@the sunderland keeper just then


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

what a miss west ham!!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2008)

FFS!!! THat was nearly as bad as iwelumo!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice one hammers! Pleased about that win,you deserved it.


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2008)

Trippy: I do find your conversations with yourself quite odd but thanks for the kind sentiments. 

That was OK that.  2 clean sheets in a row as well.  God bless James Collins, he was brilliant.

Just as well really cos the next 3 games are liverpool away, spurs home, chelsea away.  We'll do well to get anything from those.

Is it just me or have we had a fucking hard run recently?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 24, 2008)

Well i find some of you west ham fans quite odd, but its cool.


----------



## mattie (Nov 24, 2008)

tommers said:


> Trippy: I do find your conversations with yourself quite odd but thanks for the kind sentiments.
> 
> That was OK that.  2 clean sheets in a row as well.  God bless James Collins, he was brilliant.
> 
> ...



When we had our good run at the start I was conscious that it was a relatively easy period (well, as easy as the PL gets) and it all went a bit wrong when we played Arsenal and Man U back-to-back, the games we lost to Hull and Everton we could have won but we got reamed by Man U.

We've got a nasty run-in unti lafter Chrimbo, we've got Villa after the 3 you mention and they're looking a very good side.  I could see us losing all 4, depending if we get up and into spuds - I still think they're not quite there, but then neither are we.  I can see Lennon making Neill look very ordinary.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 24, 2008)

collins, upson and parker were immence.

Good work from those three we looked fairly solid. Just need to be a bit better going foward and we are all good.

Whats wrong with etherington? Im guessing hes injured but i missed it totally. how long is he out for?


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Whats wrong with etherington? Im guessing hes injured but i missed it totally. how long is he out for?



hmmm... that's a good point dave... I hadn't noticed that.  I haven't heard about any injuries either, maybe he's broken his bank account again.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 24, 2008)

nah teddys gone! his bank acocunt will be ticking over just fine.

can't find anything googleing.


bajiner scored again for under 18's. the boy is looking good.
dave


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Nov 24, 2008)

i had a fiver on at 8-1 for you lot at the weekend.  result.


----------



## mattie (Nov 24, 2008)

You can all breathe easy.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7747158.stm


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2008)

mattie said:


> You can all breathe easy.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7747158.stm



yeah.









great.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 25, 2008)

*opens a bottle of white wine spritzer he's been saving just for such news*


----------



## kained&able (Nov 25, 2008)

another 5 years might be pushing it a bit but cole has finally prooven his worth this season. Espeically with Ashton seemingly permenently fucked.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh yeah quashie is at brum(?) for another month. which is nice. looks like they might grab him in jan.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

Jordan spence(another young centre back) has gone out on loan to leyton orient for a couple of months.

he is very very highly rated.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 26, 2008)

Good.  We need to send these youngsters out on loan more.  I think Sears could do with a loan spell.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 26, 2008)

Have you all missed me?!

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...court_case&in_article_id=419653&in_page_id=43


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2008)

like a hole in the head.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Good. We need to send these youngsters out on loan more. I think Sears could do with a loan spell.


 
Once tristan is match fit he should definatly go out to a championship team. Would do him the wrold of good to get some consecutive starts under his belt.

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Once tristan is match fit he should definatly go out to a championship team. Would do him the wrold of good to get some consecutive starts under his belt.



you're right dave, it's not doing him any good coming on for 10 mins at a time, although he does seem to be our 3rd choice striker at the moment...


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah zola seems to perfer him to di michelle.

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> yeah zola seems to perfer him to di michelle.



don't we all?  I was a bit disappointed when he brought DDM on instead of Sears on Sunday, but I guess he thought he needed a bit of experience to see us through the last ten minutes. 

Tomkins played 90 mins in the stiffs the other day too.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

stiffs=nerves= reserves?

i reckon tomkins is the reason we were happy to get rid of anton.


dave


----------



## Sadken (Nov 26, 2008)

Just heard WHU lost their appeal.  is that old news?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

he didnt lose our appeal apparently we lost our right to appeal tempererily.

we shall see what happens.

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> stiffs=nerves= reserves?
> 
> i reckon tomkins is the reason we were happy to get rid of anton.



yeah, you're probably right.  If we get relegated then it'll be good to see all the youngsters get a go.  Sears, Tomkins, Collison, Noble, Spence... it won't happen if we stay in the Prem, but if we do go down then it'll be a plus side.

We can be the Championship version of Arsenal. 

I don't know why they're called stiffs, I just thought it was a nickname.  Sorry.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

never heard stiffs b4.

we wont get relegated goddanm it! noble and collinson are getting games allready and sears isnt far.

Centrel defenders wont get too much of a lookin while upson, neil, collins are fit.

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Centrel defenders wont get too much of a lookin while *upson, neil, *collins are fit.




and still here


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

they aint going anywhere.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 26, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Just heard WHU lost their appeal. is that old news?


 

Not really, we're just so bored of that whole thing on here that even when we're forcibly relegated and Upton Park is burnt to the ground, the land sown with salt, the west ham players from the england team in 1966 are retrospectively handed over to the Blades so tehy can claim to have won the world cup when winding up the opposition, and all West Ham fans are herded into a sex farm in Sheffield to provide CyberRose and his people with loose anuses to pleasure themselves with until the end of time... *breathes*  even then we're going to do nothing that respond with a shrug, some mild sarcasm at Rosie, and a discussion of up and coming youth players.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2008)

Tony Carr sounds upbeat about the youth prospects, if anonymous posters on KUMB are to be believed:

http://www.kumb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=108347


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

sears has signed a new five year contract!

which is nice.


Tony carr for new years honest list!

Apparently we are in for Sebastian Giovinco. Highly rated italian midfielder that zola has as u21 boss.

dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2008)

kained&able said:


> sears has signed a new five year contract!
> 
> which is nice.
> 
> ...



Good good.

Giovinco is apparently an attacking midfielder.  Can't have too many, I suppose.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

ohh thought he was defensive. bollocks to him then.

Unless dyer & bowyer get sold and collinson goes out on loan.


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2008)

kained&able said:


> ohh thought he was defensive. bollocks to him then.
> 
> Unless dyer & bowyer get sold and collinson goes out on loan.
> 
> ...



He's supposed to be quite tricky, from the very limited things I've heard, which I reckon is something we don't have that we need more of - a Berkovic/Benayoun type of player.  All of our midfield seem to be the box-to-box (cliche no 1) and having somebody to sit behind the strikers (cliche no 2) and play off the big man (cliche no 3) would be handy.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

true okay get rid of bowyer and dyer and get him in. especially if he can play down the left.

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2008)

kained&able said:


> true okay get rid of bowyer and dyer and get him in. especially if he can play down the left.



we could shoot dyer.

and turn him into glue.  or dog food.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

give him to sheffield united i reckon. gotta be at least 14 million off our bill(going with jageilka is clearly worth 8 million prices)

dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2008)

tommers said:


> we could shoot dyer.
> 
> and turn him into glue.  or dog food.



Could we not try to sell him to spuds?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, Spuds will buy anyone.


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2008)

mattie said:


> Could we not try to sell him to spuds?



oh yeah.  good one.  £12 million?  You KNOW that bungpuss will be up for it.


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2008)

tommers said:


> oh yeah.  good one.  £12 million?  You KNOW that bungpuss will be up for it.



We need quite a large brown envelope for that one.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

im sure arry has a fair few about.

dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2008)

Just had a look on the physioroom, Dyer is due back on (the curiously specific date of) 3 Jan*.

I wonder what calamity will befall him over Christmas.  Buried under a Christmas Tree?  Stuck up a chimney?






* As is Deano.  Righty-ho.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

i lknow dyer is back in training so wouldnt be shocked to see hi  around the xmas period.

I was under the impression ashton was more like march/never.

Anyone know whats going on with gabbidon. I  hear he moght be doing a marco boogers!

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2008)

kained&able said:


> i lknow dyer is back in training so wouldnt be shocked to see hi  around the xmas period.
> 
> I was under the impression ashton was more like march/never.
> 
> Anyone know whats going on with gabbidon. I  hear he moght be doing a marco boogers!



yeah I heard a rumour that gabbidon's problems are mental rather than physical.  When did he last play for us?  About 2006?

Maybe this time Ashton will return as that lean hungry striker we saw just before his ankle was shattered?


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2008)

tommers said:


> yeah I heard a rumour that gabbidon's problems are mental rather than physical.  When did he last play for us?  About 2006?
> 
> Maybe this time Ashton will return as that lean hungry striker we saw just before his ankle was shattered?



Poor Danny, it can't have been easy partnering Anton all those times.  Turn anyone a little bit crazy.



If that's not trivialising an illness.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

more loans gone out.

Kyle reid(he will never make it) to blackpool.

and jimmy walker has gone to colchester.

I heart jimmy walker. hes a legend. 

dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

tomkins has gone to derby for a month as well.

what the hells going on today?


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 27, 2008)

the rats are preparing to leave?


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry, I know it's boring but have you seen this?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Sheffield-United-offer-25m-deal.html?ITO=1490

  Got to love it.  The Mail is "Pravda" and McCabe is Stalin.  Fuck's sake, yeah thanks Kev for "letting us off with £25million!"  You're so "magnanimous".

Jesus Christ.  What a collection of utter, utter wankers.  Unbelievable. 




			
				Pravda said:
			
		

> Bramall Lane directors are now prepared to save West Ham from complete financial meltdown, offering a compromise deal of about half the £50m they wanted in compensation.






			
				Me said:
			
		

> Bramall Lane directors are now realising that they are going to get nowhere near £25m and are prepared to get as much as they can from West Ham whilst prepping their little pet journalists to make it look like they are doing them a favour.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 28, 2008)

Twas ever thus.  Why DO the Daily Mail hate us so much?  I don't really care, because it's teh Daily Mail and whenever I ahve a moral conundrum I work out what the Daily Mail wouldn't like and then do that because I know that's what a good person would do, but I'd imagine that the WHU fanbase were key DM demographic tbh.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

i suspect the head writer for the mail and mirror to be either spurs or millwall fans.

Both og those papers have never had a good word to say about us.

my work proxy server has thre sense to block the hate mail any chance of the full article.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

ahhhh yesterday was the emeregency loan deadline for league clubs. thats why it was a busy day and why everyone only went for a month.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

Here:



> Sheffield United will consider a £25million out-of-court settlement from West Ham to end their damages claim over the Carlos Tevez affair.
> 
> The Sheffield club originally claimed £30m to compensate them for relegation, then upped the claim by a further £20m to include the cost of a second season outside the top flight after an FA panel found in their favour.
> 
> ...



I also have no idea why the daily mail hate us so much.  It's like we shagged this girl they really, really liked.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> ahhhh yesterday was the emeregency loan deadline for league clubs. thats why it was a busy day and why everyone only went for a month.



tomkins went for the rest of the season i think.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

nah only a month as well from what i read. Don't think anyone allowed out for the season other then in the proper transfer windows.

*checks*

teamtalks saying one month


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> nah only a month as well from what i read.
> 
> *checks*



ah.  "rest of the year".  i thought it meant season, not december.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd have asusmed that as well. Football doesnt run on the gregorian calender!


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 28, 2008)

I demand justice, by the way. Haven't said it for a while. I want £50 mill now.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

i still reckon dyer and ten million spread over 5 years is the way foward.

how the fuck are sheffield united thinking they can get 50 million from us beacuse they didnt win promotion?

silly idiots.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

ohh junior stelianos has gone to southend for a month as well.

missed that one. do we have a reserve team still?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2008)

The most hilarious thing is that someone at Sheffield United has just made a statement (re. the chris morgan assault on another player) that it is impossible to place a value on a player in terms of points to a club, and so on



I swear our lawyers must be the shittest ever.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> ohh junior stelianos has gone to southend for a month as well.
> 
> missed that one. do we have a reserve team still?



LBM and Ethers.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> The most hilarious thing is that someone at Sheffield United has just made a statement (re. the chris morgan assault on another player) that it is impossible to place a value on a player in terms of points to a club, and so on
> 
> 
> 
> I swear our lawyers must be the shittest ever.



yeah I saw that.     It's unbelievable isn't it?

I think Hulme should have a "fairness in football" campaign for him.  I'll go and stand outside the Houses of Parliament with Phil Daniels.  We can demand justice.  (or £30million.)


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 28, 2008)

Justice is only for teams who are fucked. Oh, wait...


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> LBM and Ethers.


 

have we found out if ethers is in a ditch somewhere yet? 

hes a starter if hes fit though innit!

davernport is the only proper nerve i can think of at the minute rest are either youth team or called LBM and therefore i deny thier exietence.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

Well I think the olive branch offered by Sheff Utd to West Ham is very commendable, especially considering West Ham's current financial difficulties


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## bluestreak (Nov 28, 2008)

Our legal team, yesterday.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

our legal team for the high court. hopefully.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> yeah I saw that.     It's unbelievable isn't it?


No it's funny as fuck when you think about it! 



> I think Hulme should have a "fairness in football" campaign for him.  I'll go and stand outside the Houses of Parliament with Phil Daniels.  We can demand justice.  (or £30million.)


I would also participate in a "fairness" campaign for Hume. I think it's disgraceful how he has been treated by Barnsley, being sent home instead of being sent to the hospital. Any other employer would have been sued for negligence and I would definitely recommend Hume considers this. I also think it's disgraceful how Hume has been used subsequently by Barnsley football club in their vendetta against their much larger South Yorkshire rivals, as well as by Simon Davey in his attempt to deflect "Tarn" fans' criticism away from himself for being a shit manager and focussed on some kind of fascist-like rage against Sheff Utd

I would also like to inform South Yorkshire police that the cause of every incident that occurs on 14th Feb 2009 can be placed solely at the door of Simon Davey


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 28, 2008)

It is actually quite funny, you got to admit.

I mean, they screwed us good and proper, adn then their lawyer is standing there saying, _yeah, we screwed em.  And we'll screw anyone, anytime, anywhere.  Bring it on._  And everyone goes, _oooh look at the size of that justice.  man that's fucking just._


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> No it's funny as fuck when you think about it!
> 
> 
> I would also participate in a "fairness" campaign for Tevez. I. I also think it's disgraceful how Tevez has been used subsequently by Sheefield united football club in their vendetta against their much larger rivals, as well as by Neil Warnock in his attempt to deflect Blades fans' criticism away from himself for being a shit manager and focussed on some kind of fascist-like rage against west ham.
> I would also like to inform the FA that the cause of every incident that occurs at the end of the 2006 season can be placed solely at the door of Neil Warnock and his players bottling it big time.


 
corrected.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Twas ever thus.  Why DO the Daily Mail hate us so much?  I don't really care, because it's teh Daily Mail and whenever I ahve a moral conundrum I work out what the Daily Mail wouldn't like and then do that because I know that's what a good person would do, _but I'd imagine that the WHU fanbase were key DM demographic tbh_.



Nah, nowhere near 'middle England' enough.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> corrected.
> 
> 
> dave



When reading rosie's post it did occur to me that you could change "barnsley" for "sheffield united".  Thanks for proving it.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Well I think the olive branch offered by Sheff Utd to West Ham is very commendable, especially considering West Ham's current financial difficulties





"olive branch".


love it.


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> Sorry, I know it's boring but have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Sheffield-United-offer-25m-deal.html?ITO=1490
> 
> ...



I was wondering why the price of 'justice' jumped from 30mil to 50.  Better bartering position.  Can we start at a fiver?


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I would also participate in a "fairness" campaign for Hume. I think it's disgraceful how he has been treated by Barnsley, being sent home instead of being sent to the hospital. Any other employer would have been sued for negligence and I would definitely recommend Hume considers this. I also think it's disgraceful how Hume has been used subsequently by Barnsley football club in their vendetta against their much larger South Yorkshire rivals, as well as by Simon Davey in his attempt to deflect "Tarn" fans' criticism away from himself for being a shit manager and focussed on some kind of fascist-like rage against Sheff Utd
> 
> I would also like to inform South Yorkshire police that the cause of every incident that occurs on 14th Feb 2009 can be placed solely at the door of Simon Davey



Mate, that's pretty low.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

mattie said:


> Mate, that's pretty low.


It's not tho is it?

In fact, I take my hat off to the genius of Simon Davey in this instance. He was holding onto his job by the skin of his teeth with all the Barnsley fans calling for him to be sacked. Hume's accident was the best thing that happened to Davey as he's managed to whip up a storm of frenzy against Sheff Utd/Morgan and since then nobody has been calling for him to be sacked (despite their form remaining unchanged). He's using the same tactic Hitler did against the Jews in order to muster support for himself - now _that's_ low...

Everybody is upset that Hume got injured like that, but at the end of the day, these things happen in football (every week actually) and there's no way Morgan meant to do that. However, the only reason this has received as much attention as it has (compared to similar incidents that happen every week) is squarely down to what Davey has built it up to be to save his own job...


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> It's not tho is it?
> 
> In fact, I take my hat off to the genius of Simon Davey in this instance. He was holding onto his job by the skin of his teeth with all the Barnsley fans calling for him to be sacked. Hume's accident was the best thing that happened to Davey as he's managed to whip up a storm of frenzy against Sheff Utd/Morgan and since then nobody has been calling for him to be sacked (despite their form remaining unchanged). He's using the same tactic *Hitler did against the Jews* in order to muster support for himself - now _that's_ low...
> 
> Everybody is upset that Hume got injured like that, but at the end of the day, these things happen in football (every week actually) and there's no way Morgan meant to do that. However, the only reason this has received as much attention as it has (compared to similar incidents that happen every week) is squarely down to what Davey has built it up to be to save his own job...



Internet's over.  Rosie won.  He really did just compare Simon Davey to Hitler.


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> Internet's over.  Rosie won.  He really did just compare Simon Davey to Hitler.



--


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh pot, how black thou arst.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> Internet's over.  Rosie won.  He really did just compare Simon Davey to Hitler.


I call Quirk's Exception (in you're face)

I was drawing perfectly reasonable parallels with the propaganda tactics employed by fascists in order to muster support for their cause or aim


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I call Quirk's Exception (in you're face)
> 
> I was drawing perfectly reasonable parallels with the propaganda tactics employed by fascists in order to muster support for their cause or aim



I'm confused.  You're deflecting attention away from the fact that you and the team of bank managers you support are unapologetic about putting a man in intensive care by accusing a man of accusing you of being unapologetic about putting a man in intensive care in order to deflect attention away from not being very good? 

Is that right?


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

I think the statements Sheff Utd have made show that they are most certainly not "unapologetic"


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I call Quirk's Exception (in you're face)
> 
> I was drawing perfectly reasonable parallels with the propaganda tactics employed by fascists in order to muster support for their cause or aim



ooohhh!  ohhh!  he's doing it again!


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I think the statements Sheff Utd have made show that they are most certainly not "unapologetic"



'Sorry you were in intensive care' is markedly different to 'sorry for putting you there'.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey you lot should be praising Sheff Utd considering how much we're trying to help West Ham overcome their financial difficulties!


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

Something about diverting attention further up the thread?


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

mattie said:


> 'Sorry you were in intensive care' is markedly different to 'sorry for putting you there'.


That would imply Morgan intended to put him in intensive care, which I don't think anybody, other than those with a very big axe to grind against Sheff Utd (ie West Ham fans and Barnsley FC) believes is true

Unfortunately we can't reel off a massive statement bout Hume as the possibility of legal action prevents that.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

can we get away with we didn't intend to get sheffield united(fulham was clearly the target) and therefore we dont have to pay?


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> can we get away with we didn't intend to get sheffield united(fulham was clearly the target) and therefore we dont have to pay?
> 
> 
> dave


Yea sure! Why not!


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> That would imply Morgan intended to put him in intensive care, which I don't think anybody, other than those with a very big axe to grind against Sheff Utd (ie West Ham fans and Barnsley FC) believes is true
> 
> Unfortunately we can't reel off a massive statement bout Hume as the possibility of legal action prevents that.



I'm sure Luke McCormick didn't intend to kill two kids, he's still in prison.

Fuck's sake, his skull was fractured.  And Morgan just has a little moan at the ref about the freekick.  I'm going to go out on a limb here and state that, if you manage to fracture somebody's skull with your elbow, you're going to realise you may just have hit him pretty fucking hard, in the head, with your elbow.  He did'nt seem overly surprised that he had hit him pretty fucking hard, in the head, with his elbow, so we can only assume he meant to hit him pretty fucking hard, in the head, with his elbow.

Intent or not, it is most certainly not 'just part of the game'.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2008)

mattie said:


> I'm sure Luke McCormick didn't intend to kill two kids, he's still in prison.
> 
> Fuck's sake, his skull was fractured.  And Morgan just has a little moan at the ref about the freekick.  I'm going to go out on a limb here and state that, if you manage to fracture somebody's skull with your elbow, you're going to realise you may just have hit him pretty fucking hard, in the head, with your elbow.  He did'nt seem overly surprised that he had hit him pretty fucking hard, in the head, with his elbow, so we can only assume he meant to hit him pretty fucking hard, in the head, with his elbow.
> 
> Intent or not, it is most certainly not 'just part of the game'.



I agree!


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

mattie said:


> I'm sure Luke McCormick didn't intend to kill two kids, he's still in prison.


No but he did intend to get pissed out of his head and get in his car


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> No but he did intend to get pissed out of his head and get in his car



Morgan nails him and then moans at the ref.  I think we can assume he wasn't overly bothered by the injury he'd caused.  And he doesn't seem to think he might want to reflect upon how it happened.  You know, just so he might not put someone into intensive care again.

I'm pretty amazed you see fit not only to defend it but to criticise someone else for daring to comdemn it.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

mattie said:


> Morgan nails him and then moans at the ref.  I think we can assume he wasn't overly bothered by the injury he'd caused.  And he doesn't seem to think he might want to reflect upon how it happened.  You know, just so he might not put someone into intensive care again.
> 
> I'm pretty amazed you see fit not only to defend it but to criticise someone else for daring to comdemn it.


It was a reckless challenge which I've said numerous times now, but the fact that Morgan complained to the ref proves he had no idea of the damage he'd caused (well, a total cunt supporting West Ham or Barnsley may not come to the same conclusion, of course)

As for Morgan, he asked after Hume at half time and full time, so you can't say he wasn't concerned about him


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> It was a reckless challenge which I've said numerous times now, but the fact that Morgan complained to the ref proves he had no idea of the damage he'd caused (well, a total cunt supporting West Ham or Barnsley may not come to the same conclusion, of course)
> 
> As for Morgan, he asked after Hume at half time and full time, so you can't say he wasn't concerned about him



I'm a cunt for suggesting a man fracturing another man's skull might just be culpable in some way, shape or form?

And he didn't realise he'd broken a man's head with his elbow?  What did he think his elbow hit, exactly?  An advertising hoarding?  Colin's aura?

Jesus wept.  This is really a new low in the one-eyed stakes.

I'm saying no more, you're miles out on this one.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 28, 2008)

Mattie, you're worse than Hitler now.  Kill yourself.

Oh no, wait, I got that wrong.

Rosie, stop being a cunt.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

Yet Cech got his skull fractured by Stephen Hunt and not many people ever suggested that was GBH?

People get legs broken and all kinds of terrible injuries, and very rarely does anyone get accused of intending to do it.

There's a witch hunt from certain quarters against all things Sheff Utd, and West Ham fans are some of the worst culprits.

There is no way Morgan meant to inflict that kind of damage, but yes, it was a reckless challenge putting his arm up like that to block the player. But as you've pointed out yourself, he had no idea what kind of damage he'd inflicted suggesting, as the FA also reaffirmed in their decision on the incident, that he didn't intend to do it


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh i did!!!!

that cunt clearly left his knee in when he could have dodged.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Rosie, stop being a cunt.


I'm not the one accusing someone of attempted murder


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I'm not the one accusing someone of attempted murder



I'm not the one definding somebody who fractured a man's skull.

And, what's even worse, you slag off the manager of a player who was put in intensive care for daring to be upset, you (against all logic) decide Morgan couldn't posisbly have realised at the time he'd hit somebody fucking hard with his elbow*, and you suggest that saying sorry for the injury after the fact absolves all guilt.

You utter, utter coward.



eta *removed, as otherwise we'll have some more wriggling.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I'm not the one accusing someone of attempted murder


 
 get a grip mate.  Football loyalties can make us all a bit blind sometimes but you're at Spurs fan levels of self-delusion.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh come on, both sides here are as myopic as each other.

Cyber comes across like a dementedly obsessed numpty, but equally there's an unpalatable stench over the last meagre penalties that the PL bigwigs handed out to WH - not deducting points was ridiculous compared to the weight of the deception. Teams have been thrown out of competitions for fielding players with clumsily dealt with registrations, let alone for knowingly deceiving the authorities over a player's ownership. Particularly when WHam didn't choose to discipline the snidey twat responsible, instead promoting him to CEO.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 28, 2008)

You win some, you lose some.  We had no more competitions to be thrown out of, but we did have a lot of money, which most of the teams previously docked points didn't have.  So they took the money.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 28, 2008)

Sure, but given that legal decisions are usually based on precedent and consistency, the presumption that it should stand and remain unappealed against was always unlikely.

And the fine was a piffle compared to the consequences of relegation, which made it equally unlikely to stand imo.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Oh come on, both sides here are as myopic as each other.
> 
> Cyber comes across like a dementedly obsessed numpty, but equally there's an unpalatable stench over the last meagre penalties that the PL bigwigs handed out to WH - not deducting points was ridiculous compared to the weight of the deception. Teams have been thrown out of competitions for fielding players with clumsily dealt with registrations, let alone for knowingly deceiving the authorities over a player's ownership. Particularly when WHam didn't choose to discipline the snidey twat responsible, instead promoting him to CEO.



at the risk of being so boring I want to claw my own eyes out with a spoon the original tribunal gave 9 (IIRC) reasons why they didn't deduct points, you could look them up if you really want.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

I've watched Morgan play for years and years now and I know he is a tough but honest player. I don't expect anybody here to believe that (as bluestreak says, your football loyalties prevent you from accepting that). There is no way I will accept that Morgan deliberately caused that injury to Hume, no way. 

Also, I see incidents like this every week and very rarely do they get built up into something so big, altho I do understand the seriousness of Hume's injury.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> at the risk of being so boring I want to claw my own eyes out with a spoon the original tribunal gave 9 (IIRC) reasons why they didn't deduct points, you could look them up if you really want.


Yea and one was because they didn't want to upset the fans!

Anyway, that tribunal is irrelevant, it only investigated West Ham up until three games from the end of the season. That last tribunal investigated the last three games and found West Ham guilty...


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Sure, but given that legal decisions are usually based on precedent and consistency, the presumption that it should stand and remain unappealed against was always unlikely.
> 
> And the fine was a piffle compared to the consequences of relegation, which made it equally unlikely to stand imo.



At the time everybody thought we were going to be relegated as well.

oh, and there wasn't a precedent for the offence.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Yea and one was because they didn't want to upset the fans!



oh for god's sake.  yes I know that Rosie.  There were 8 others.

Jesus wept.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

are we really going to do this again?

liverpool on monday!!!! no torres!!!! w00p thier arse!

dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I've watched Morgan play for years and years now and I know he is a tough but honest player. I don't expect anybody here to believe that (as bluestreak says, your football loyalties prevent you from accepting that). There is no way I will accept that Morgan deliberately caused that injury to Hume, no way.
> 
> Also, I see incidents like this every week and very rarely do they get built up into something so big, altho I do understand the seriousness of Hume's injury.



http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_4493610,00.html


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> are we really going to do this again?
> 
> liverpool on monday!!!! no torres!!!! w00p thier arse!



I'd forgotten quite how tedious it all is.

Dave, we haven't won at Anfield since the days of Hurst and Peters.

So yes, of course.  3-0, zola's 'appy 'ammers in a winter wonderland.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

no way! i swear i remmeber us beating them around xmas time a few years back maybe it was at ours or in a cup or something.

Fuck it i say macherano is going to bottle it and collins will keep keane in his pocket.

dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> are we really going to do this again?
> 
> liverpool on monday!!!! no torres!!!! w00p thier arse!
> 
> dave



Good idea Dave, I need to talk about something else to stop my ears from bleeding.

Oh, poor choice of words.


I can't see us getting anything at Liverpool, although I'll be interested to see if our improving defence was just a flash-in-the-pan or we've got it reasonably sorted.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> At the time everybody thought we were going to be relegated as well.
> 
> oh, and there wasn't a precedent for the offence.



No not the exact one, but plenty for similar(ish) offences

Let's face it, deceiving the PL about a player's ownership is a serious charge. Worse than an incompetent admin fuckup, which has let to teams being thrown out of competitions on a few occasions. It's difficult to see how a fine for half the price of a Sergei Rebrov went anywhere near far enough. It'd be worse if they'd been given Rebrov and made to play him tbh.


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> no way! i swear i remmeber us beating them around xmas time a few years back maybe it was at ours or in a cup or something.
> 
> Fuck it i say macherano is going to bottle it and collins will keep keane in his pocket.
> 
> dave



And Mullins will deal with Stevie G.  I see problems ahead.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

we did actually have rebrov for a bit!

twat. i remmeber him scoring against us in a cup and that being the only thing he did for the entire game(ever). Bloody year ending in a one and my mum going to make a cup of tea.

ridiculous!

dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

mattie said:


> And Mullins will deal with Stevie G. I see problems ahead.


 

nah parker can handle gerrard i have decided.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

mattie said:


> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_4493610,00.html


Thank you for proving my point that stuff like this happens all the time and never gets built up to the kind of frenzy as it has over what Morgan did


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

what you on about hunt and keane and titao were called twats long and hard.

dave


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

Can't wait until we piss all over the Cockneys on Monday.

And shit on them too.


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Thank you for proving my point that stuff like this happens all the time and never gets built up to the kind of frenzy as it has over what Morgan did



You really are morally bankrupt.

eta: removed.  Fuck it.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Can't wait until we piss all over the Cockneys on Monday.



Remind me where you live again Sparra?

You could get your kicks defecating off your own balcony by the sound of it.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

mattie said:


> You really are morally bankrupt.
> 
> eta: removed.  Fuck it.


Look love, you don't give a shit about Hume, you give a shit about using Hume to have a pop at Sheff Utd. Exactly the same as what Barnsley FC are doing as they are out for blood over the Howard transfer.

What happened to Hume was a tragedy, but not one that I believe can be attributed to a deliberate attempt to put somebody in hospital. As you're article shows, unfortunately these things happen from time to time in football, but this has been blown up to a much greater extent than all the rest, not because this was any worse, but because the team in question happens to be Sheff Utd


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> what you on about hunt and keane and titao were called twats long and hard.
> 
> dave


I get called a twat long and hard by people in this thread! It doesn't mean there's a mass national witch hunt to get me thrown in jail tho does it?!


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

did you read the same article? i thought the journo was saying that they were allcunts and managers should stop using excuses and stop bing hypocrites.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I get called a twat long and hard by people in this thread! It doesn't mean there's a mass national witch hunt to get me thrown in jail tho does it?!


 

not one that you know about anyway. has anyone said he should go to jail here?

missed that.

dave


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Remind me where you live again Sparra?
> 
> You could get your kicks defecating off your own balcony by the sound of it.



I come on here to try and wind up the jellied eel aficianados and........


.......curse this honorary London tag......

I'm more MillWALL than West Ham though.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 28, 2008)

You'd rather be a scab?  Fair play to you sunshine, it takes a real cunt to be proud of that.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I
> I'm more MillWALL than West Ham though.


 
cunt!


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Look love, you don't give a shit about Hume, you give a shit about using Hume to have a pop at Sheff Utd. Exactly the same as what Barnsley FC are doing as they are out for blood over the Howard transfer.
> 
> What happened to Hume was a tragedy, but not one that I believe can be attributed to a deliberate attempt to put somebody in hospital. As you're article shows, unfortunately these things happen from time to time in football, but this has been blown up to a much greater extent than all the rest, not because this was any worse, but because the team in question happens to be Sheff Utd



Bullshit.

I care about some joker whinging about an opposing manager having the temerity to say somebody who fractures somebody eles's skull should fucking well have to answer for it.

Your only answer - 'he's not that sort of bloke'.  Demonstrably he fucking well is, the other bloke was in intensive care.

I couldn't care less about Sheff Utd's role in all this, frankly they don't have a role.

What I fundamentally find deplorable is your idiotic defence of Morgan.  He fractured a man's skull with his elbow, he moaned about being penalised and then he issues some hollow apology.

It's disgraceful, and you're not only defending it but attacking others (namely Davey) who are furious about it.  Sort yourself out.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> did you read the same article? i thought the journo was saying that they were allcunts and managers should stop using excuses and stop bing hypocrites.
> 
> dave


Yes but as far as I can remember, there wasn't the same kind of witch hunts for any of those players like there is against Morgan, despite all the incidents being similar...


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

you really dont rmember the shite hunt got?

seriously?

dave


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> You'd rather be a scab?  Fair play to you sunshine, it takes a real cunt to be proud of that.





kained&able said:


> cunt!



Oh hello, the Essex boys have woken up.

I'm more Fisher Athletic tbh.

They are my London club.

I do like Mill-WALL and QPR too.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

mattie said:


> Bullshit.


I think it's pretty obvious you're carrying out some kind of vendetta to attack Sheff Utd. You've twisted the events to justify your attack (claiming Morgan complained to the referee _knowing_ he had fractured Hume's skull, rather than the more logical conclusion of he hadn't a clue what damage had been done to Hume). You ignore out of hand anyone giving a character profile of Morgan (despite them knowing him for years and years) and instead construct your own profile of him as being someone who would deliberately try to give someone a life threatening injury, despite his career suggesting otherwise.

I think it's pretty obvious your witch hunt of Morgan (and Sheff Utd) has nothing to do with you "caring" about Hume and everything to do with you being furious over the Tevez ruling.

To use a player who suffered a terrible injury just so you can have a go at a team you hate is pretty low and because of that, I don't want to discuss this matter with you any further


----------



## tarannau (Nov 28, 2008)

In Rehlani's defence, he's talking proximity to Millwall as much as anything else. QPR's a political allegiance with the better half in mind.

That said, he didn't half rattle on about Danny Baker once. And then he had a crush on that Theo from Dragon's Den


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> you really dont rmember the shite hunt got?
> 
> seriously?
> 
> dave


Hey I gave him shite, but then I hate him! 

But I don't recall this amount of frenzy surrounding him, or Cech and Chelsea building it up saying they were gonna sue and that if it wasn't on the pitch he would be in jail!

(Altho after a quick check it turns out Hunt might have sued Mourinho for slander!)


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I think it's pretty obvious you're carrying out some kind of vendetta to attack Sheff Utd. You've twisted the events to justify your attack (claiming Morgan complained to the referee _knowing_ he had fractured Hume's skull, rather than the more logical conclusion of he hadn't a clue what damage had been done to Hume). You ignore out of hand anyone giving a character profile of Morgan (despite them knowing him for years and years) and instead construct your own profile of him as being someone who would deliberately try to give someone a life threatening injury, despite his career suggesting otherwise.
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious your witch hunt of Morgan (and Sheff Utd) has nothing to do with you "caring" about Hume and everything to do with you being furious over the Tevez ruling.



Bullshit.

My first post on this whole topic pointed out that you slagging off Davey was low.  You then tried to justify it, to my utter amazement.  

To repeat, Sheff Utd have nothing to do with this, this is purely to do with your gutless defence of Morgan.

To repeat again, Morgan is either fucking Lenny or he had a pretty good idea what he'd done.  I don't care what sort of bloke he is, and I have not said a single word about his repuation or anything else extraneous, all I know is that it's pretty hard to fracture someone's skull with your arm without realising you may, just possibly, have hurt them.  It could be argued that it's pretty hard to do accidentally, but (as the league have essentially said) we'd never be able to prove anything so I make no such argument.

But, according to you, he's apologised and is just not that sort of bloke (to which I posted an article ridiculing that exact line of thought), and is being therefore completely unfairly persecuted.  I say bollocks, he hurt somebody badly and is being rightly criticised.



CyberRose said:


> To use a player who suffered a terrible injury just so you can have a go at a team you hate is pretty low and because of that, I don't want to discuss this matter with you any further



I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I note that, as soon as your argument is pointed out to be the shite that it is, you have to try somehow to claim some sort of moral highground.

Again, just so you don't miss it, I do not think Sheff Utd have any role to play in this.  There's no vendetta, just complete disgust that you're trying to defend Morgan and slag off Davey.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> are we really going to do this again?
> 
> liverpool on monday!!!! no torres!!!! w00p thier arse!
> 
> dave



We haven't won there since the Titanic sank.  Or something.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> no way! i swear i remember us beating them around xmas time a few years back maybe it was at ours or in a cup or something.
> 
> Fuck it i say mascherano is going to bottle it and collins will keep keane in his pocket.
> 
> dave



You are hallucinating.  On both counts.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 29, 2008)

right WE ARE BEATING LIVERPOOL!

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4566145,00.html

they fucking desreve it for writing that.

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> right WE ARE BEATING LIVERPOOL!
> 
> http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4566145,00.html
> 
> they fucking desreve it for writing that.



  what a bunch of hubcap nicking, bubble permed, extravagantly mustached tossers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 29, 2008)

I have come to despise them the most out of the Big Snore.  Dunno why.  I used to hate Chelsea and Man U much more.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I have come to despise them the most out of the Big Snore.  Dunno why.  I used to hate Chelsea and Man U much more.



Same here.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 29, 2008)

me too!

Chelsea i cant hate despite how much i want too beacuse of joe cole. man united i actually like arsneal are the cloesest thing to watching bara in the league and liverpool are jammy cunts who i dont quite understad how are still in the top 4 considering that with the exception of gerrard, torres and posisbly keane none of them would get near the other big 4's starting line ups.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 1, 2008)

FA Cup 3rd Round:

Leyton Orient vs Sheff Utd
West Ham vs Barnsley

Could be a fun day if played on the same day! Mattie could bum a load of Barnsley fans in mutual hatred of Sheff Utd (or more likely start a fight with them over who hates us more! )


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> You are hallucinating. On both counts.


 
bloke at work who is a liverpool fans swears we beat them last year at our place.

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Could be a fun day if played on the same day! Mattie could bum a load of Barnsley fans in mutual hatred of Sheff Utd (or more likely start a fight with them over who hates us more! )



god, it's all about you isn't it?


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

kained&able said:


> bloke at work who is a liverpool fans swears we beat them last year at our place.
> 
> dave



yeah.

which isn't anfield.

edit:  I've just read more carefully.  You're right.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2008)

I think the last time we even got a draw at anfield was a 2-2 about 10 years ago...

That said, I seem to remember us having quite a good home record against liverpool, except for the couple of seasons before last.


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 1, 2008)

tommers said:


> god, it's all about you isn't it?


A little bit, yes. I know you don't like me, but, I've come to think of you guys as the friends I never had (not mattie tho). We do have fun some times, don't we?

Anyway I just thought it was interesting that we were playing just next door to West Ham on the same day (actually, there's no chance whatsoever it'll be on the same day as Utd and Barnsley fans would have to get the same train)


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> A little bit, yes. I know you don't like me, but, I've come to think of you guys as the friends I never had (not mattie tho). We do have fun some times, don't we?



ah bless you rosie.  Yes we do.  I like you anyway, you've got to admire your blind devotion to the cause.

This is a bit like that football match in the trenches in 1914.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2008)

hes better the attica anyway!

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

kained&able said:


> hes better the attica anyway!
> 
> dave



that is possibly the biggest understatement I have ever read.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 1, 2008)

Also, considering that most of Orient's modern fanbase are West Ham fans too poor to go to Upton Park these days, it might be a hairy one for the Sheffield United Ultras.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 1, 2008)

also....


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> also....




what.  the.  fuck.  is.  that?


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 1, 2008)

That's Captain Blade, what the hell did you think it was?!


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> That's Captain Blade, what the hell did you think it was?!



captain blade!??

and he works with kids???!!?

and people wonder why knife crime is on the increase?


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 1, 2008)

*phones the press*


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 1, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> also....


 
"Keep grinning children, or I'll cut you bad"


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> "Keep grinning children, or I'll cut you bad"



you got chips?

gimme your chips.

you got ipod?


actually... where's his left hand?


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know if he still does it, but the local I used to go in when I lived with my parents back near Sheffield (before moving to dirty L**ds) the guy who did the quiz night and disco is the person inside Captain Blade!

Anyway, we got two pirate swords for our badge, what other mascot are we supposed to have?!


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I don't know if he still does it, but the local I used to go in when I lived with my parents back near Sheffield (before moving to dirty L**ds) the guy who did the quiz night and disco is the person inside Captain Blade!
> 
> Anyway, we got two pirate swords for our badge, what other mascot are we supposed to have?!



they're not pirate swords, they're tulwars aren't they?

anyway, have you really just asked me what else you could have as your mascot?

you do realise the possibilities there, don't you?

let's see... you could have a giant ten pound note, or a massive foam violin...  I'm not sure how you would represent hypocrisy in foam form though...

actually, having thought about it... maybe the pirate is appropriate...


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2008)

dyer may be returning for xmas

Giovinco's agent is saying he wont be joining us.


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

saw a nice overcoat today but decided not to buy it cos it was 75 quid.

then looked at tickets for tottenham next week.  50 quid.  minimum.  and by the time you've bought beer, travel, food then you're looking at 80 quid.

and they're still on sale.  A week before a local derby and they've not sold out, so lots of people are obviously having the same thoughts as me.

I think football might have a bit of a shock coming.  It'd be interesting to see some average attendance stats for this season.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 1, 2008)

Massive foam violin


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

kained&able said:


> dyer may be returning for xmas



briefly.



> Giovinco's agent is saying he wont be joining us.



so did behrami's.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2008)

ours average attendtece is 33,601.

bit down from last year i think. 34,601 for last season.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/stats/attendance?league=eng.1&year=2008&&cc=3888

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

kained&able said:


> ours average attendtece is 33,601.
> 
> bit down from last year i think. 34,601 for last season.
> 
> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/stats/attendance?league=eng.1&year=2008&&cc=3888



surprised it's only down a little bit, to be honest.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

6-1 tonight.

We are going to make Zola cry.

Shove your jellied eels up your arses.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 1, 2008)

Pfft, in your dreams scouse.

No more than 5-1.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Pfft, in your dreams scouse.
> 
> No more than 5-1.



Ok - 3-1

I really am looking into laying Liverpool to win by nil.

We've got Dossena in the back four.......


----------



## mattie (Dec 1, 2008)

sat in pub waiting for game for last hour. they're showing reading match. bastards.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2008)

What a shot by Bellamy!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2008)

It appears that after all the talk of Zola getting us to play 'the west ham way' Zola has realised that Curbs played the way he did for a reason, and got us to get much more cautious.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

Fair play to West Ham.

Good result.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, I honestly was expecting a gubbing.  Could even have nicked it on a couple of occasions..


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yes, I honestly was expecting a gubbing.  Could even have nicked it on a couple of occasions..



Anyone else pick on the Bellamy v Keane battle.



It was rather one sided eh?

I know Bellers is injury prone, but Keane is not a threat at all.


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

what bellamy keane battle?

I liked that game.  3 clean sheets on the trot.  Liverpool had the odd chance but nothing too stressful.

That's renewed my faith, before I always thought we needed to score at least 2 to win a game... now we seem to have finally sorted out the defence.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## mattie (Dec 1, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Anyone else pick on the Bellamy v Keane battle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought kuyt up front was more of an issue.

wtf were all those banners?

Clean sheet.  nice.


----------



## mattie (Dec 1, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> A little bit, yes. I know you don't like me, but, I've come to think of you guys as the friends I never had (not mattie tho). We do have fun some times, don't we?
> 
> Anyway I just thought it was interesting that we were playing just next door to West Ham on the same day (actually, there's no chance whatsoever it'll be on the same day as Utd and Barnsley fans would have to get the same train)



My heart bleeds.  

No Rosie, we don't have fun.  In your 130-odd posts on this thread you've never once mentioned the actual playing of football.  It was at least engaging - if frustrating - when you ranted about Tevez, sickening when you trivialised a man being put in hospital.  I don't much care how partisan you are, I thought basic decency might have come into play.


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol @ "ranted" about Tevez, go tell that to the judge!

Also, I'm not the one who brought Hume up but yes, I think his injury is being used by various people to pursue their agendas (and there are many who would agree with me)

Anyway, I quite clearly said "not mattie tho" cos you hurt my feelings so you don't get to be my friend any more. Ha


----------



## Relahni (Dec 2, 2008)

mattie said:


> Thought kuyt up front was more of an issue.
> 
> wtf were all those banners?
> 
> Clean sheet.  nice.



The lad who got locked up for a murder he didn't commit.

http://www.michaelshields.uwclub.net/


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2008)

Relahni said:


> The lad who got locked up for a murder he didn't commit.
> 
> http://www.michaelshields.uwclub.net/



He is still locked up? unreal! What a bunch of wankers this government are if it was some middle class middle aged businessmen they would be far more pro-active.

good result for the Hammers today, get the feeling we have turned the corner after three blank sheets.


----------



## mattie (Dec 2, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Lol @ "ranted" about Tevez, go tell that to the judge!
> 
> Also, I'm not the one who brought Hume up but yes, I think his injury is being used by various people to pursue their agendas (and there are many who would agree with me)
> 
> Anyway, I quite clearly said "not mattie tho" cos you hurt my feelings so you don't get to be my friend any more. Ha



Wind it in Rosie, for Christ's sake.

It's really quite ironic, the idea that posters could be 'friends' does rather imply a shared set of standards, but your lack of concern over the whole incident suggests that's not what we have.  Your complete inability to even countanance that there is someting slightly sinister about Morgan's actions concerns me - it's a pretty nasty topic on which to point-score, and your criticism of Davey is entirely hypocritical.  I couldn't give a monkey's who he plays for - the only real problem I have is with the clown Colin and the arse McCabe - but the fact he plays for Sheff Utd seems to stir in you some deap-seated defence mechanism.  Which, sadly, seems to trump concern for such a serious injury and a desire to hold whoever caused it to account - you know, to make sure that it's seen as unacceptable and that every effort is made to ensure it's never repeated.  You come over as pretty callous, and that makes it quite hard to be worried about causing you offence.


----------



## mattie (Dec 2, 2008)

Relahni said:


> The lad who got locked up for a murder he didn't commit.
> 
> http://www.michaelshields.uwclub.net/



Ah, right.  I seem to remember this from a few years back.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 2, 2008)

any point at anfield is a good thing! gives us a bit of breatheing space from the bottom and anothr win and we should be in the top 10.

Good stuff.

Collins has made the world of difference at the back. I was fairly undecided about him still but he is looking like a quality player now.


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Collins has made the world of difference at the back. I was fairly undecided about him still but he is looking like a quality player now.



The only thing I worry about with him and upson is a bit of pace but it doesn't seem to have bothered them so far.

Also helped that we had mullins and parker playing last night, and behrami hassling in midfield.  Good protection for them.

I thought we looked really solid yesterday.  There were a couple of scares but you expect that against Liverpool at Anfield.  I was surprised there weren't more.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah a bit of pace would be nice in there but if we play high up the pitch then green is speedy off his line which helps no end and illunga is  fast on the cover providing he isnt too high up the pitch to do anything.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 2, 2008)

mattie said:


> Wind it in Rosie, for Christ's sake.


Oh come on now mattie, I've said countless times that Morgan's challenge was reckless and he probably should have got a red card (which he would have done in any other match). And of course I have every sympathy for Hume. Do I think Morgan meant to do that to him? No. Am I biassed? Absolutely


----------



## Batboy (Dec 3, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Oh come on now mattie, I've said countless times that Morgan's challenge was reckless and he probably should have got a red card (which he would have done in any other match). And of course I have every sympathy for Hume. Do I think Morgan meant to do that to him? No. Am I biassed? Absolutely



CyberRose in 'I admit I am biased' Shocker!


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 3, 2008)

Birmingham boss Alex McLeish will pay £1m to lure Lee Bowyer from West Ham. (Various) 

Off you go sunshine.


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Birmingham boss Alex McLeish will pay £1m to lure Lee Bowyer from West Ham. (Various)
> 
> Off you go sunshine.



Hope there's enough room in the taxi for Boa Morte.


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, if Carson gets a second shot at it:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7762100.stm


----------



## Batboy (Dec 4, 2008)

mattie said:


> Well, if Carson gets a second shot at it:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7762100.stm



 Greens problem seems to be one of consistency, brilliance one month and then howlers the next.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2008)

Batboy said:


> Greens problem seems to be one of consistency, brilliance one month and then howlers the next.






what howlers?

I think it's tempting to try and invent reasons why he doesn't get into the england squad, so we think it must be cos he "doesn't command his area" or he's "inconsistent" but, in fact, we've just put that on him to explain what's going on.

I think it 's just cos he's unfashionable.  He looks like a bumpkin and he's not very tall.  I think Capello likes David James cos he looks cool.  And Carson (who's made 2 absolute howlers in the 2 games he's played) has a kind of Clark Kent 30s flick going on.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 4, 2008)

New sponsor's SBOBET; some Asian betting co. Better than just numbers I guess. Though I think Dagenham Motors or Dr Marten were more apt. Anything's got to be better than Jobserve. 

Perhaps a return to the turn of the century is in order?


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> New sponsor's SBOBET; some Asian betting co. Better than just numbers I guess. Though I think Dagenham Motors or Dr Marten were more apt. Anything's got to be better than Jobserve.
> 
> Perhaps a return to the turn of the century is in order?



I like the sash.  Adds a certain jaunty air.

At least we have a sponsor now, I suppose, even if it is just another faceless betting company.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 4, 2008)

tommers said:


> just another faceless betting


Always felt there's a certain conflict of interest when betting companies sponsor sports...


But yeah, any sponsor's better than nothing I guess.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> Always felt there's a certain conflict of interest when betting companies sponsor sports...
> 
> 
> But yeah, any sponsor's better than nothing I guess.



did I read somewhere that the kids are being sponsored by the bobby moore fund?  nice to see it got in somewhere...


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 4, 2008)

My brother is/was involved in the Project Ecuador thing for Cancer Research funded by the BM Fund, so some cash is going to the right places.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 4, 2008)

tommers said:


> what howlers?
> 
> I think it's tempting to try and invent reasons why he doesn't get into the england squad, so we think it must be cos he "doesn't command his area" or he's "inconsistent" but, in fact, we've just put that on him to explain what's going on.
> 
> I think it 's just cos he's unfashionable.  He looks like a bumpkin and he's not very tall.  I think Capello likes David James cos he looks cool.  And Carson (who's made 2 absolute howlers in the 2 games he's played) has a kind of Clark Kent 30s flick going on.




Bolton game was a bit of a disaster.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 4, 2008)

Green doesnt really do howlers(bolton game maybe) he is just really really shit at claiming the ball through a pack of players. He never looks confident with it.

Its a shame beacuse otherwise he would be one of the best goal keepers in the league.

Good news about the sponsor.

Lots of rumours about ashton leaving in january. Which are clearly bollocks as he wont be fit till marchish.

dave


----------



## SK. (Dec 4, 2008)

tommers said:


> did I read somewhere that the kids are being sponsored by the bobby moore fund?  nice to see it got in somewhere...



yup so I suppose the club listened to the fans in some little way.  But I feel it's more to do with the fact of having a betting company on Kids shirts than some big gesture to the fans.  I know the club supports the BM fund but I'm sure it's more to do with the latter rather than the former.



> ... Meanwhile the club's youth team and children's replica kit will carry the Bobby Moore Fund for Cancer Research logo - a victory for the thousands of supporters who urged the club to replace XL - who went bankrupt earlier this year - with the Bobby Moore Fund logo on the club's shirts.




I think the new version of the Shirt is being unveiled on the 6th?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 4, 2008)

I know we are playing in it for the spurs game on monday. presume it will be in club shop b4 then.

dave


----------



## SK. (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup just checked the club megastore and this image is on the front page


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2008)

Batboy said:


> Bolton game was a bit of a disaster.



oh yeah.  Forgot about that. 

I can't remember what he did but I remember it being bad.  Did he drop a cross or something?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 4, 2008)

dropped a cross and another goal was his fault.


dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 4, 2008)

kained&able said:


> dropped a cross and another goal was his fault.
> 
> 
> dave



Was that around the time the rumours started about him going to spuds?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 5, 2008)

mother fucker!!!!

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_4591318,00.html


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 5, 2008)

West Ham will resist any interest in their England defender Matthew Upson but are willing to listen to offers for striker Dean Ashton. (Daily Telegraph) 

West Ham left-back Herita Ilunga has branded the Hammers a "second-rate" club and says he is hoping to use his time at Upton Park as a stepping stone to a bigger deal elsewhere. (Daily Express) 

-------

So, more Ashton rumours.  I guess his agent is trying to get people interested now.  I wonder how we'll get for the poor lad.  Can't imagine he's worth much these days, compared to what he was.

Also, is Ilungu off too then I wonder.  Don't think he's going to have a lot of luck going to a bigger club, he's not good enough to play for anyone better.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 5, 2008)

Turns out, Ilunga didn't slate us, it was just journalists mistranslating.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2008)

Agreed, all he said was that we are in the second batch of teams, which is hardly anything controversial.

Not as bad as Carlton Cole saying that he was using us as a stepping stone pretty much as soon as he arrived.

If people are willing to shell out for deano, then I say get rid.  And take them to the cleaners for him while we're at it...


----------



## kained&able (Dec 5, 2008)

I am sad to say i have no problem if ahston goes either.

Don't see it happening though as last i heard he was out till march. Maybe spurs are that stupid.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Dec 5, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I am sad to say i have no problem if ahston goes either.
> 
> Don't see it happening though as last i heard he was out till march. Maybe spurs are that stupid.
> 
> ...



Not as stupid as shelling out for Boa Morte, he's properly shit boys


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 5, 2008)

To be fair, you will buy anyone. Jermaine Jenas, ffs.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think you can talk chieftain.  That said, your lot never bought Boa Morte.  Perhaps now Harry's in charge you can learn the joy of being a staging post for dodgy foreigners.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2008)

chieftain said:


> Not as stupid as shelling out for Boa Morte, he's properly shit boys



He's the ghost of Maradonna compared to some others we've had...


----------



## chieftain (Dec 5, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Yeah, I don't think you can talk chieftain.  That said, your lot never bought Boa Morte.  Perhaps now Harry's in charge you can learn the joy of being a staging post for dodgy foreigners.



We're already the staging post for Man "wanky" Utd.

We might buy some rubbish but Boa Morte is worse than Jenas, Bent and any of our other dodge buys. It was voted so in the boozer on Monday night so it must be true...


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2008)

chieftain said:


> We're already the staging post for Man "wanky" Utd.
> 
> We might buy some rubbish but Boa Morte is worse than Jenas, Bent and any of our other dodge buys. It was voted so in the boozer on Monday night so it must be true...



yeah, but he "only" cost £5million.

you spend that on the tea boy.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> yeah, but he "only" cost £5million.
> 
> you spend that on the tea boy.



Makes a good brew though, and you'll be buying him from us at the end of the season


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 5, 2008)

We have more ambition than that.  Have you got any reserve team players you might want to sell for twice the price?

Also, to be fair, and without being tribal for a second, our reputation for signing donkeys is mostly based on the Redknapp years.  At least these days we tend to sign overpriced skilful crocks, or over-priced hard-working cloggers.  Boa Morte will often put the leg-work in, but achieve nothing.  That said, he hasn't half got an eye for the post.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 7, 2008)

[QUOTE='arry] Even if he is jeered by Hammers fans, Redknapp still has happy memories of the club. One incident that sticks out is when he gave one of the fans a game. 

"It was a friendly at Oxford City," he said. "He was next to the dug-out and kept shouting at Lee Chapman. 'We haven't got Chapman again have we, Harry? He's rubbish, get rid of him'. 

"I'd used all my subs so I said 'Oi big mouth, can you play as good as you talk?' He said 'I'm better than that Chapman'. So I told him he was playing. 

"We got him some boots because he didn't have any. He had West Ham tattoos all over him; legs, arms, ears. 

"I stuck him on as centre-forward. He ran up the touchline and the local reporter asked who the sub was for the tannoy. I said 'Haven't you been watching the World Cup?' It's Titishyev, the Bulgarian striker'. He said 'Oh yes'. 

"He got on, ran about and scored a goal. He came off and said 'I told you I was better than Chapman'. It made his day."[/QUOTE]

thats quality!


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2008)

so what do you reckon?  is he going to get a respectful cheer?  or a chorus of "fuck off you baggy faced bungpuss twat"?

It's a tricky one.  I'm undecided.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 8, 2008)

hes managing spurs whicvh should mean a few boos but i liked harry.

who knows.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Dec 8, 2008)

illunga is saying he wants to stay for a while now! good stuff.

Also teamtalk seem to think ashton will be back in about a month!


dave


----------



## kained&able (Dec 8, 2008)

oh dear god rumours have eric djemba djemba saying we are i8ntrested in signing him. HELL NO!

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 8, 2008)

kained&able said:


> oh dear god rumours have eric djemba djemba saying we are i8ntrested in signing him. HELL NO!
> 
> dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.ustream.tv/videoplayerpopup/channel/389586


----------



## Batboy (Dec 8, 2008)

renegadedog said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/videoplayerpopup/channel/389586



hey cheers ..just spent an hour trying to sign up to setanta!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 8, 2008)

We have about as much cutting edge as a plastic spoon.


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> We have about as much cutting edge as a plastic spoon.



oh god.  I'm going to hate work tomorrow.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 9, 2008)

I have to walk past the spuds mechanic this morning at the entrance to my work retribution time for the last two months for him I guess.


----------



## mattie (Dec 9, 2008)

Faubert is the new Boa Morte.

Quite liked the four striker idea at the end though.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2008)

mattie said:


> Faubert is the new Boa Morte.
> 
> Quite liked the four striker idea at the end though.



it was good in a keystone kops kind of way.  We were dire though, really.  I can't believe we're given CFC another contract.  He is the biggest donkey since Dowie.


----------



## mattie (Dec 9, 2008)

tommers said:


> it was good in a keystone kops kind of way.  We were dire though, really.  I can't believe we're given CFC another contract.  He is the biggest donkey since Dowie.


 

I'm amazed that, when deciding who to offload, we dumped Bobby Z instead of Cole.  I can only assume it's an ex-Chelsea thing. 

I think our problems aren't necessarily the strikers though, more that we've got absolutely no creativity whatsoever in our midfield.  Noble, Parker and Collison all look good as central midfielders, but in front of them, or out wide, there's no-one.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2008)

mattie said:


> I'm amazed that, when deciding who to offload, we dumped Bobby Z instead of Cole.  I can only assume it's an ex-Chelsea thing.
> 
> I think our problems aren't necessarily the strikers though, more that we've got absolutely no creativity whatsoever in our midfield.  Noble, Parker and Collison all look good as central midfielders, but in front of them, or out wide, there's no-one.



the rumour I heard is that carlton wouldn't pass a medical.  Whether that's true or not, bearing in mind that we signed him a couple of years ago, I don't know but it might explain it.  Maybe it was just that bobby was worth more?


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 9, 2008)

*facepalm*

*awaits influx of smug spuds*


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2008)

Poor old harry, he was ecstatic last night, but then this morning he wakes up to this 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7772620.stm


----------



## chieftain (Dec 9, 2008)

How you lot feeling about Zola now? It's not looking to good to me.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2008)

chieftain said:


> How you lot feeling about Zola now? It's not looking to good to me.




he started off all gung ho, 3 up front, triangles, give and go, beautiful game.... and we conceded loads.

so he tightens up the back... and now we can't score.

he needs to find the middle ground.  (and no, not the one where we concede loads and can't score.)

It's not really his fault.  Our strikers look like never, ever scoring and we have no width.  You can't polish a turd.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 9, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> *awaits influx of smug spuds*


 
You don't get it, do you? We really aren't bothered about West Ham. Any more than we are by Fulham. Your rivalry is unrequited, just as England supporters' obsession with Germany is met with benign incomprehension from the Krauts, who only loathe the Dutch.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 9, 2008)

You'd do better if you picked us as your main rivals, to be fair.  At least you regularly do better than us.  Having the Arse as your enemy simply means that you're always losers.  Mind you, we've only started giving a shit about you lot since the decline of Millwall, so I suppose it makes sense.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 9, 2008)

tommers said:


> It's not really his fault.  Our strikers look like never, ever scoring and we have no width.  You can't polish a turd.



it is his fault tommers and he although he can't polish a turd he could roll it in glitter


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 9, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:


> You don't get it, do you? We really aren't bothered about West Ham. Any more than we are by Fulham. Your rivalry is unrequited, just as England supporters' obsession with Germany is met with benign incomprehension from the Krauts, who only loathe the Dutch.



Bollocks.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 9, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:


> just as England supporters' obsession with Germany is met with benign incomprehension from the Krauts, who only loathe the Dutch.



You're so full of shit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 9, 2008)

Whilst it's undoubtedly true to say that West Ham-Spurs isn't a traditional rivalry, it's also ridiculous to say that Spurs fans don't get excited or look forward to the fixture.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 9, 2008)

Zola looks a bit like a rabbit in the headlights at the minute.

We all know it's going he's going to get squashed and no-one in their right mind would like to see a rabbit or Zola get squashed...but it's going to happen.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 9, 2008)

I have to admit that I'm coming to that conclusion too Relahni.  I can;t see him surviving if things don;t improve.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 9, 2008)

After the obvious quadrumvirate, I think it's Citeh and Nyoocarsle that I get most excited about. Then Spammers and Pompey, both because of the large amount of transfer activity between the clubs. 

Perhaps I should ask on the Spurs thread and see whether that's just me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 10, 2008)

Interesting stat here, if you like that kind of thing.

On first half showings we would be 4th in the table, on 2nd halves, 20th.

Why are we so much shitter in the 2nd half of games?


----------



## mattie (Dec 10, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:


> You don't get it, do you? We really aren't bothered about West Ham. Any more than we are by Fulham. Your rivalry is unrequited, just as England supporters' obsession with Germany is met with benign incomprehension from the Krauts, who only loathe the Dutch.



What with most spuds fans' grasp of reality, I suspect you see your main rivals as Real Madrid, Juventus and the 1970 Brazil team.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 10, 2008)

chelsea on sun which is worrying as well. We could well be in the relegation places by the end of the weekend.

I reckon zola(or clarke anyway) will sort it out though.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Dec 10, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Whilst it's undoubtedly true to say that West Ham-Spurs isn't a traditional rivalry, it's also ridiculous to say that Spurs fans don't get excited or look forward to the fixture.



I'm Spurs and I look forward to playing West Ham. The rivalry is there for anyone to see at the game. Its not as fierce as against Le Arse but its there and the Hammers response is usually much funnier than the dullards down the road. How long does it take to become a "traditional" rival then?


----------



## chieftain (Dec 10, 2008)

mattie said:


> What with most spuds fans' grasp of reality, I suspect you see your main rivals as Real Madrid, Juventus and the 1970 Brazil team.



Oh yeah great generalising, just like all Arsenal fans are gay, Man Utd are from Surrey and West Hams lot are trustworthy old school market stall holders who live in Essex Caravans.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 10, 2008)

kained&able said:


> chelsea on sun which is worrying as well. We could well be in the relegation places by the end of the weekend.
> 
> I reckon zola(or clarke anyway) will sort it out though.
> 
> ...



Thats as blind a view as the one you lot ripped the piss out of Spurs for when we were trusting in Ramos. 

Zolas not up to the job Dave, not good enough to manage the world cup winners team.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 10, 2008)

chieftain said:


> How long does it take to become a "traditional" rival then?



Fair point.  I just think it's arguably become a much fiercer fixture in the last 10-20 years.

I mean traditionally our main rivals were Chelsea and Millwall, while yours were always Arsenal.  But with Chelsea way out of sight of us, and Millwall hardly ever in our division, I think that's made us v you much bigger than before...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 10, 2008)

chieftain said:


> Thats as blind a view as the one you lot ripped the piss out of Spurs for when we were trusting in Ramos.
> 
> Zolas not up to the job Dave, not good enough to manage the world cup winners team.



I definitely agree with Relahni's point above that he looked like a rabbit in the headlights.

Nice bloke, but it's just not the job for him.

Problem is though, our selection of strikers is absolutely dreadful right now.  It's hard to see what any manager could do to get us scoring, which is the main problem.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 10, 2008)

Exactly, its also worth baring in mind its still very much curbishleys team. Zola has not signed a player yet.

Hard to stamp your own style on a team without your own players on the pitch.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 10, 2008)

Then again, curbs sealed 10th with pretty much the same team.  We were also scoring lots of goals at the start of the season (but our fans were still moaning).


----------



## kained&able (Dec 11, 2008)

papers are saying bellend and upson might be off to man city in jan.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Dec 11, 2008)

apparently we might be in for pazzini in jan.

anyone know anything about him?

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4625668,00.html

is he the one who scored the hat trick for italy u21's to open up wembley? he looked good if it was him.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll be amazed (but pleased) if we sign anyone in January...


----------



## kained&able (Dec 11, 2008)

we will only be getting people in if others leave im guessing.

so if ashton left then we go for him.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Dec 12, 2008)

dyer, etherington and spector all played in a resreve team match against mls young uns yesterday. sears scored two!

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 13, 2008)

kained&able said:


> dyer, etherington and spector all played in a resreve team match against mls young uns yesterday. sears scored two!
> 
> dave



How did Dyer get on?  Could do with him in the first team, even semi-fit he's better than Faubert.  And Etherington down the left will help out.

We're on the box again sunday, Chelsea away.  We'll lose, I just want to see a goal.  Just one, and I'll be happy.  John Terry getting megged for it as well would be good.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 13, 2008)

dunno how dyer did. he played 60 mins though.

etherington is pretty much esstenial for us.


dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 13, 2008)

kained&able said:


> dunno how dyer did. he played 60 mins though.
> 
> etherington is pretty much esstenial for us.
> 
> ...



I think this sums up how far we've fallen, I'm holding out for Dyer and Etherington to save us.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 13, 2008)

mattie said:


> I think this sums up how far we've fallen, I'm holding out for Dyer and Etherington to save us.



I think our only hope's the potato king...


----------



## kained&able (Dec 13, 2008)

mattie said:


> I think this sums up how far we've fallen, I'm holding out for Dyer and Etherington to save us.


dyer is a bit silly. But I rate etherington, not that many better left wingers  in the prem.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 13, 2008)

I actually think Dyer is quality and would be worth a considerable amount more than we paid for him if he wasn't so injury prone.


----------



## mattie (Dec 14, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I actually think Dyer is quality and would be worth a considerable amount more than we paid for him if he wasn't so injury prone.



In the few games I saw him play for us he looked pretty damn good.

I just worry that, in the worringly questionable event he actually resumes his career, his speed (his greatest asset) might be affected by all his injuries.


----------



## tommers (Dec 14, 2008)

I am really not looking forward to this.


----------



## mattie (Dec 14, 2008)

tommers said:


> I am really not looking forward to this.



If Lumpalard scores I'm walking straight out of the pub.

I can't see us scoring, I can't see them not scoring.  Which pretty much defines resounding defeat.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2008)

It's become even vitaller that we win with newcastle getting a big win, but we are going to get thumped.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 14, 2008)

no collins today so davernport is playing with neil moving to rb.


dont know thw subs but.

green, 

neil,upson,davernport, illunga

collison, parker, noble, behrami

cole, bellemy

is what we are stating with.


dave(is probbaley as good as davernport)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2008)

At least faubert's not playing...


----------



## kained&able (Dec 14, 2008)

leave fubert alone he isnt a bad right back! he used to be quality for bordeux.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2008)

Worst example ever of a player being signed off youtube


----------



## kained&able (Dec 14, 2008)

umm he had a fair bit of uefa cup and championsleague expereince under his belt in the past few years at bordeux i will have you know!

couple of my mates were very sad to see him go.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2008)

kained&able said:


> umm he had a fair bit of uefa cup and championsleague expereince under his belt in the past few years at bordeux i will have you know!
> 
> couple of my mates were very sad to see him go.
> 
> ...


----------



## agricola (Dec 14, 2008)

rofl 0-1

whinging chelsea shitehawks


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 14, 2008)

hmmm handball??


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

wtf has been going on while i wasnt watching!


----------



## agricola (Dec 14, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> hmmm handball??



like fuck it was.  in fact, as gray said it wasnt handball twice.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2008)

Prays for biggest defensive performance since the word dot.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

Chelsea have been very poor in this match.


----------



## agricola (Dec 14, 2008)

chelsea booed off at half time, would not be unsurprised if west ham scored again, lets hope ashley cole gets sent off.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

lol@bellamy just then


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2008)

Fuck, I try and stay away from tinternet cos I was fearing the very worst and wtf  C'mon Hammers, hold out for a point atleast!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

Phew,1-1.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 14, 2008)

Green is a great keeper.


----------



## tommers (Dec 14, 2008)

oh well, just goes to show what I know.  Great performance, how we can play like that against liverpool and chelsea, but also like we did against spurs?  

It's great that bellamy scored, hopefully he'll go on a bit of a run, and cole had a great chance at the end.  How good would that have been?

Not sure how I feel about zola not celebrating our goal though.

Mike Riley is a cunt.  Again.  But that makes the point all the sweeter.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 14, 2008)

Well done Hammers and well done Carlton Cole for gouging John Terry


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2008)

Great result.  Shame Cole missed his chance too.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 14, 2008)

Was really impressed with you lot today.

Thought you deserved at least a point.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 14, 2008)

that wasn't half bad. Parker & beharami especially put in some great work. Collinson really stepped up as well which was nice, especially out of position.

reckon we will lose to villa next game though but then got two we really should win i think so might close off the year in a resonable position in the league.

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 15, 2008)

Very encouraging, a few scares but we played well and could have won it late on.

There was a confidence about the team that I wasn't expecting, can we chalk that up to the little man's motivational and man management skills?


----------



## SK. (Dec 16, 2008)

We may be having an up and down season and the outlook isa bit bleak but hey Paul Ince got sacked so Hammers fan rejoice 

I know it's been a long time, but Merry christmas Mr Ince HOHOHOHOHOHO ... ok I'll stop laughing now .... Hang on just one more HOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## kained&able (Dec 16, 2008)

its great isn't it.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 16, 2008)

I noticed yesterday that teh Sun only gave Behrami 4 out of 10 for that match!  I seem to recall him playing quite well...


----------



## kained&able (Dec 16, 2008)

With the exception of parker he was our best player. He was class always availible for the ball and always back on the cover, helping neil out.

I like our right hand side.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, Behrami was a very good signing.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2008)

hmmmm, it seems we are about to be sold.

Court proceedings in Iceland contain confirmation that we are in the process of changing owners.  

Hansa (one of BG's companies and the parent company of West Ham Holdings) have until March 2009 before they are made bankrupt and we are to be sold before then.

Here... look....




			
				KUMB said:
			
		

> Bjorgolfur Gudmundsson has till March to sell the club and the negotiations are under way.
> 
> 
> "Holding company of West ham receives a longer moratorium
> ...



Interesting stuff...  I wonder who's involved?

oh, and link (in Icelandic )


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2008)

tommers said:


> hmmmm, it seems we are about to be sold.
> 
> Court proceedings in Iceland contain confirmation that we are in the process of changing owners.
> 
> ...



I just tried an on-line translation thing to make sense of the link.

Didn't go too well, this is what I got:

Héraðsdómur Reykjavíkur hefur fallist á að Glove ehf. fái áframhaldandi greiðslustöðvun til 6. mars Fram kom við málsmeðferðina að söluferli á verðmætustu eign Glove WH Holding Oy. sem á knatt*spyrnu*félagið West Ham United er nú þegar hafið. MP Banki ehf. sem er einn af lánardrottnum Glove mótmælti því að greiðslustöðvunin yrði framlengd en dómurinn taldi að í ljósi fyrirliggjandi upplýsinga um fjárhag Glove væri unnt að fallast á að félaginu sé orðið skylt að krefjast gjaldþrotaskipta. Fram celebration að í uppgjörsgögnum Glove séu eignir metnar á bókfærðu verði um milljarðar. Í efnahagsreikningi 17. nóvember grass. er verð eignanna metið á milljarða króna og er hækkunin sögð porch einkum vegna hækkunar á bresku pundi. Glove propping hins vegar markaðsvirði West Ham United hæglega geta numið til milljörðum króna. Þá er vísað til þess að kröfuhafar sem eiga skuldabréf með breyti*rétti hafi nú þegar samþykkt að breyta skuldum um milljörðum króna í hluta*fé í félaginu. Miðað við það séu skuldir u.þ.b. milljarðar. Eigið fé Glove hækki samkvæmt því úr því að porch neikvætt um rúmlega milljarða upp í það að porch jákvætt um rúma milljarða. Björgólfur Guðmundsson er aðaleigandi Glove.

I'm seeing a lot of gloves in there.  Tell me this isn't about Bobby Green.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 17, 2008)

From what i hear the sale wont be a problem and our current chairmen has allready turned down a couple of sensibleish bids.  Would be nice to get it sorted b4 the transfer window opens but dont see that happening.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 17, 2008)

Why not just sell us to Sheffield United and cut out the middleman?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 17, 2008)

cos we are worth more then the 5milliion we will  end up giving them.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 17, 2008)

I think you'll find that when something has to be sold by court order, it is unlikely that to attract the highest bidding buyers.  See also Woolworths.


----------



## tommers (Dec 17, 2008)

fridgeirsson has just confirmed that we are up for sale.  People on KUMB reckon there's 2 bids and they are dependent on us reaching an out of court settlement with those northern wankers. (Which will mean that particular argument can carry on ad infinitum.) 

One group of English investors and one Asian.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah two bids on the table is what i've heard as well.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 17, 2008)

tommers said:


> (Which will mean that particular argument can carry on ad infinitum.)


Oh yea baby!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Oh yea baby!



We're gaining ground on Newcastle so it's all appreciated, Cyber


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> We're gaining ground on Newcastle so it's all appreciated, Cyber


Well you know you have my vote for thread of the year if that's any conciliation for ya!


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 17, 2008)

An Out Of Court Settlement!  Man, this argument will keep on giving for another 30 years now.  Neither side gets true closure!  RESULT!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Well you know you have my vote for thread of the year if that's any conciliation for ya!





I thought you had defected to the 'Johnny Cannuck expressing complete ignorance about UK sawker' thread


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I thought you had defected to the 'Johnny Cannuck expressing complete ignorance about UK sawker' thread


Nah think I only made one or two sensible posts on that thread and quickly realised that it wasn't the kind of thread where you can have a serious debate so I came back home to this thread!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Nah think I only made one or two sensible posts on that thread and quickly realised that it wasn't the kind of thread where you can have a serious debate so I came back home to this thread!



I think johnny got pwned and now the thread has died a death   It was quite funny, though...


----------



## kained&able (Dec 17, 2008)

n'gala is back from mkdons. spector played in reserves last night(we beat chelski 4-3 tristan scoring twice!) by the sounds of the report the  keeper stech is coming along nicely.

dave


----------



## linerider (Dec 17, 2008)

Sky is saying there has been at least 5 real bids.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2008)

linerider said:


> Sky is saying there has been at least 5 real bids.



I don't like the sound of 'British consortium'.  You have to be backed by middle eastern ultra billionaires these days just to keep on an even keel


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2008)

All 5 buyers are from Nigeria and have sent cheques for £500 million. All West Ham have to do is to send back £200 million via Western Union and they will have £300 million pound left.


----------



## tommers (Dec 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I don't like the sound of 'British consortium'.  You have to be backed by middle eastern ultra billionaires these days just to keep on an even keel




I would support an English consortium over being owned by Indians, Saudi Arabians, Asians, Americans or whatever.  Especially since it supposedly includes "ex-employees".  Since BG took over we're just become another faceless PL team.  We sack our manager as often as everybody else, the players are all journeymen who have no real feeling for the club... there's nothing special about us any more.  Having people running the club who are actually committed to it as something more than a money making exercise might be nice.

Of course, all of the above is a load of sentimental old rubbish, we would get relegated cos we couldn't buy anybody and yes, I'm fully aware that Terry Brown was a West Ham fan.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 17, 2008)

The Icelander is fucked anyway, so.....

how about he sells the club with a clause that he sells the assets but retains liability to sort out the business with the Blades. He then goes bankrupt, and oh dear Sheff are fucked!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2008)

1927 said:


> The Icelander is fucked anyway, so.....
> 
> how about he sells the club with a clause that he sells the assets but retains liability to sort out the business with the Blades. He then goes bankrupt, and oh dear Sheff are fucked!



If that happens I will walk to Sheffield and stand outside their ground in full claret and blue regalia laughing at them


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2008)

tommers said:


> I would support an English consortium over being owned by Indians, Saudi Arabians, Asians, Americans or whatever.  Especially since it supposedly includes "ex-employees".  Since BG took over we're just become another faceless PL team.  We sack our manager as often as everybody else, the players are all journeymen who have no real feeling for the club... there's nothing special about us any more.  Having people running the club who are actually committed to it as something more than a money making exercise might be nice.
> 
> Of course, all of the above is a load of sentimental old rubbish, we would get relegated cos we couldn't buy anybody and yes, I'm fully aware that Terry Brown was a West Ham fan.



I understand your points.  Just wondering whether in today's climate it's (sadly) necessary to have one of these backers just to stay afloat...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2008)

btw everyone apparently BG values us at 250m!


----------



## Batboy (Dec 18, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> All 5 buyers are from Nigeria and have sent cheques for £500 million. All West Ham have to do is to send back £200 million via Western Union and they will have £300 million pound left.



 This could be true!


----------



## kained&able (Dec 18, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> btw everyone apparently BG values us at 250m!


 
150million is also being quoted in a few places.

apparently we are in for martin stranzi. austrain cenytre back at saprtak moscow. only know him from champ man, where he lifted the championsleague trophy with pomepey for me! therefore i want him! only 1mill.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> The Icelander is fucked anyway, so.....
> 
> how about he sells the club with a clause that he sells the assets but retains liability to sort out the business with the Blades. He then goes bankrupt, and oh dear Sheff are fucked!


Erm this legal malarky is between Sheff Utd and West Ham, not between West Ham and the dodgy owners that run the club (otherwise we'd be taking your previous owners to court!). I think any agreement like that would need our consent...

Also, you can't go into administration without paying us off first as it would be considered a "football debt" meaning your Premier League share would be taken away until you pay it off (or you could sell it to us for £30m!)


----------



## mattie (Dec 18, 2008)

ffs

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4664597,00.html


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2008)

mattie said:


> ffs
> 
> http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4664597,00.html





you've gotta love him.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2008)

Fucking ridiculous!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2008)

Hahahahaha latest one.

Eggy is suing BG!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2008)

Sometimes I feel like just hibernating and getting someone to wake me up when all this is over...


----------



## mattie (Dec 18, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Hahahahaha latest one.
> 
> Eggy is suing BG!



He could not have picked a better time.

Not sure where he sits on our list of creditors.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Sometimes I feel like just hibernating and getting someone to wake me up when all this is over...



you'd be dead by then.

maybe we could be cryogenically frozen to be reawakened in the year 2520?  like buck rogers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2008)

Has there ever been any other club which has endured such a litany of bullshit?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2008)

According to the mirror, the indian, ambani, is sitll interested in buying us, but is waiting for BG to lower his valuation.


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Has there ever been any other club which has endured such a litany of bullshit?



well yeah, wimbledon for starters, but I think we probably get some kind of award simply for the length of time and the variety of calamities.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 19, 2008)

luton for the 2nd place!

collinson has signed a new 5 year contract!


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 19, 2008)

Tbf, I think Wimbledon were fucked over harder and deeper.  But it won't be long, at this rate, before there will be some sort of, I dunno, corporate West Ham... Milton Keynes Hammers, or something, and we'll be following AFC West Ham in the Ryman League.  And Cyber Rose will wank himself raw every time he sees us beaten in teh Conference Vase or something, safe in the knowledge that real football fans are the winners.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2008)

Cuntbolloxfuck


----------



## mattie (Dec 20, 2008)

was it just me, or did we look a decent football team there?


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 20, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Tbf, I think Wimbledon were fucked over harder and deeper.  But it won't be long, at this rate, before there will be some sort of, I dunno, corporate West Ham... Milton Keynes Hammers, or something, and we'll be following AFC West Ham in the Ryman League.  And Cyber Rose will wank himself raw every time he sees us beaten in teh Conference Vase or something, safe in the knowledge that real football fans are the winners.


Well considering the FA have given covert orders for referees to fuck us over every week it probably won't be too long before we join you down there!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Well considering the FA have given covert orders for referees to fuck us over every week it probably won't be too long before we join you down there!



Hey, were you the wag who added the 'cheats' tag to this thread?


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 20, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Hey, were you the wag who added the 'cheats' tag to this thread?


Me?! Never!


----------



## kained&able (Dec 22, 2008)

wasnt expecting point from the villa game but good to see we played with heart again though.

Sham carlton cole can't finnish for shit really, could have been a very different score. We really needa left winger as well. Even with etherington fit we have no other option.

Thank you west brom!


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 22, 2008)

We're fucking doomed.  What a shit season.  We're going to be the Leeds of the fucking south.


----------



## tommers (Dec 22, 2008)

what worries me is that we're playing well but losing.  Last time I can remember us doing that so often was 2003.

Still, at least that horrible run of fixtures are over.  We need to start getting some points against teams like Portsmouth and Stoke, or it really is another relegation battle.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 22, 2008)

4 points at least in the next two games and i reckon all will be well. Its a ridiculously tight league at the moment.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Dec 22, 2008)

we have just signed a new striker who will be officially unvieled tommrow!

But as alwasyy i have ythe scoop boredom and weed and sop bring you


Pedro Squirelette

http://www.s263871150.websitehome.co.uk/images/squirel.jpg

sorry.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 22, 2008)

kained&able said:


> we have just signed a new striker who will be officially unvieled tommrow!
> 
> But as alwasyy i have ythe scoop boredom and weed and sop bring you
> 
> ...


----------



## mattie (Dec 23, 2008)

kained&able said:


> we have just signed a new striker who will be officially unvieled tommrow!
> 
> But as alwasyy i have ythe scoop boredom and weed and sop bring you
> 
> ...



Safe to assume it's raining down your way dave?


----------



## mattie (Dec 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> what worries me is that we're playing well but losing.  Last time I can remember us doing that so often was 2003.
> 
> Still, at least that horrible run of fixtures are over.  We need to start getting some points against teams like Portsmouth and Stoke, or it really is another relegation battle.



Other similarities with that particular season include a key striker who never turns up for games - metaphorically for Kanoute, literally for Ashton.

Ironically we now have Upson who we should have broken the bank for in 2002, when we went for Breen instead and Upson went to Brum.  Seeing as it was the leaky defence that ruined us previously, I'm a bit more confident this time round.  Only a bit.


----------



## mattie (Dec 23, 2008)

How do the listed quotes imply "his future could be away from Upton Park"?

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4685518,00.html

"Speculation can be flattering and is part of what's happening at the club. There are rumours every player is for sale but the owners haven't clarified anything.

"It's a difficult period financially and people are aware but I'm happy playing here at the moment, I am enjoying my football." 

I just don't get this whole press game.


----------



## tommers (Dec 23, 2008)

mattie said:


> How do the listed quotes imply "his future could be away from Upton Park"?
> 
> http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4685518,00.html
> 
> ...



It's just all part of the collective media felching of the big clubs that is the premier league.  Their story is that we're in crisis and (whatever factual basis their is for that) they will fit in any quotes from players to confirm the story.  Upson's been one of the few success stories of this season for us so he's obviously too good for us, so he's obviously going to leave.  The ironic bit of it all is that he is responding to stories, same as everybody else.  So he's now unsettled, and if he goes in January then I wouldn't be massively surprised.

FWIW I think there are going to be some players leaving, cos we haven't got any money to buy the striker we need.  What will be the kicker is which ones.... 

The vultures are certainly circling though.. same old, same old...


----------



## mattie (Dec 24, 2008)

It's a tricky one, if we accept that some will have to go I'm not sure who I'd prefer.  Of course we'd like to ship out dead wood but those aren't the players who'll raise money or who other teams will want to buy.

Personally, I'd rather Bellamy went than someone like Noble or Collison.  Upson is one of those who Zola has mortgaged his position at the club over, hopefully that will be enough to keep him here.

Saying that, I have absolutely no idea what goes on behind the scenes at West Ham.  My old boy works in football and he's not overly optimistic.  We shall see.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2008)

apparentl;y we have rejected a 6million bid for bellemy from spurs. we will only sell if its 14million.

dave


----------



## tarannau (Dec 26, 2008)

You'll believe and report any old cobblers though Kained. You're the closest equivalent Hammers have to TrippyLondoner.


Fairly foregone conclusion that the Hammers will sell. How much of a fire sale it'll be and who goes are more realistic questions. And how much will Zola put up with/ last for?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2008)

No no, I post any old report up on here i dont believe anything. If i think it might be genuine i post a link is the general clue as to how often i belive something!

although i thinks its fair to say if someone came in with 14mill for any of our players then we would say yes.



dave


----------



## tarannau (Dec 26, 2008)

That's the point though Dave - you're exactly like Trippy.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2008)

fuck you


----------



## linerider (Dec 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> what worries me is that we're playing well but losing.  Last time I can remember us doing that so often was 2003.
> 
> Still, at least that horrible run of fixtures are over.  We need to start getting some points against teams like Portsmouth and Stoke, or it really is another relegation battle.


I agree,we're to good to stay up


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Fairly foregone conclusion that the Hammers will sell. How much of a fire sale it'll be and who goes are more realistic questions. And how much will Zola put up with/ last for?



nah.  it's how much of the money raised is used to buy other players.  selling bellamy is fine (altho we are short of strikers) if we use that money to buy another player(s), if we just lose him and don't replace him then that's where we're in trouble.

and (I hope) "fire sale" is going to be a bit wide of the mark.

If you want to revel in other team's misery then may I suggest Portsmouth?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

Fuckin hell how have west ham scored so many this half!Pompey on their way down the table,it seems.


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Fuckin hell how have west ham scored so many this half!Pompey on their way down the table,it seems.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 26, 2008)

Yup, we're going down


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> fuck you



i apoligise to trippy being from london i thought he was manure not newcastle. The angry face was a bit far!

Good to see both strikers scoring!! woo hooo.

dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> i apoligise to trippy being from london i thought he was manure not newcastle. The angry face was a bit far!
> 
> Good to see both strikers scoring!! woo hooo.
> 
> dave



Didn't realize that was aimed at me!No worries.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2008)

nah was aimed at terranu for suggesting i was like you thinking you were a scummer manure fan rather then someone on the newcastle thread that seemingly talks to himself.

dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

I have tarannau on ignore so don't really give a shit what he says.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2008)

can i jsut point out to the we are doooomed hammers that we are now in 13th with stoke at home for our next game and 3 points could conceivably leave us 9th possibly.

dave


----------



## Batboy (Dec 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> can i jsut point out to the we are doooomed hammers that we are now in 13th with stoke at home for our next game and 3 points could conceivably leave us 9th possibly.
> 
> dave



yep 7 points off 6th place - Europe beckons


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2008)

well no, but there are far to many pressermistic hammers on this thread for my liking!

dave


----------



## Batboy (Dec 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> well no, but there are far to many pressermistic hammers on this thread for my liking!
> 
> dave



Comes with the territory

surely?

The way I see it there are many teams that are worse than us; West Brom Stoke, Blackburn, Sunderland, Middlesborough, Portsmouth (I think will fall apart - Tony Adams as manager - mental!) and I also feel Hull could slide down the table despite their impressive start (5-1 loss to Man City?) and as I say not a lot in it from Everton (6th) down to about 16th place really. 

Our performances of late have been pretty good, I have a good feeling about Zola who really has been up against it with the background crap going on. 

Then of course we could go skint and get deducted 20 points much to the pleasure of Cyberpantyhose... see I told you it went with the territory!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> can i jsut point out to the we are doooomed hammers that we are now in 13th with stoke at home for our next game and 3 points could conceivably leave us 9th possibly.
> 
> dave



i spend a few days away from the internet and suddenly my club has delusions of mediocrity!

4-1 away though, result.

Actually TBF our away form has been fucking good this season, it's home that has been shite.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 26, 2008)

If this does appear to be the case (i.e. my not posting or having access to the internet (or even chacking the result til full time) means that we do well) I will abolish myself from posting on forums.


----------



## SK. (Dec 26, 2008)

Now being linked with Sam Dalla Bona on a few sources but it could just be the case that the sources all read the same papers etc.  Napoli player and played with Zola apparently.  Name does ring a bell but can't think why.

Was a good win today and a few other results for the teams around us went our way as well.  bloody close in this middle bit as has been pointed out.  Just hope we can pick up a bit at home.


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2008)

SK. said:


> Now being linked with Sam Dalla Bona on a few sources but it could just be the case that the sources all read the same papers etc.  Napoli player and played with Zola apparently.  Name does ring a bell but can't think why.



he played for chelsea.  well, he never got in the team but he signed for them.  he's also not got into the napoli team.  To be fair, there's nothing from us, just him saying he likes zola and wants to go back to the prem league.  He's just casting about for a move.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 27, 2008)

SK. said:


> Now being linked with Sam Dalla Bona on a few sources but it could just be the case that the sources all read the same papers etc.  Napoli player and played with Zola apparently.  Name does ring a bell but can't think why.



he was at chelsea for a bit possibly under ranieri.

Harry redknapp needs to shut the fuck up about our players.(and everyone elses to be fair) hes banging on about how bellend will be going to man city as they have lots of money, whats the point?

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Harry redknapp needs to shut the fuck up about our players.(and everyone elses to be fair) hes banging on about how bellend will be going to man city as they have lots of money, whats the point?



god, I just read it.  Saggy faced rent a quote twat.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 27, 2008)

We need to ask for at least 15m for Bellamy, 10m for Green and 12m for Upson.  Otherwise there's absolutely no point in selling them.  It's nuts to sell big stars without at least making a big margin of profit on what you originally paid.

Bellamy's just coming into form, I can feel it.


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Bellamy's just coming into form, I can feel it.



[cynic] well, it IS the transfer window [/cynic]

think you're right though, he's been mainly injured for the past season and he's just getting his sharpness back now, the last few games he has been excellent.

In fact, that's something that has just occurred to me.  I think the real shame for us was the massive injury list last season.  Eggy (and BG) went into this with the intention of taking us to "the next level", and signed up players on contracts that we couldn't sustain, thinking that it would be the push we needed, get into Europe and use that money to pay the wages.  Of course that doesn't work because of the massive injury list, Curbishley not having a clue about anybody who's not in the Premier League and Eggy having a thing for 30 year old Swedish underwear models.

In the Summer BG gets wind that all is not rosy with his billions and decides that we need to be self-sufficient, so he gets rid of Eggy, sells off a few players, gets rid of Freddie... all to cut costs cos he knows he won't be able to bail the club out any more, but still leaving a good squad.

I mean, people moan about us selling Bellamy or Parker but Parker is on 55k a week.  When have we ever had a player on those wages before last year?  We're just going back to the club we used to be; journeymen, kids and the odd foreigner...

If we hadn't had the injuries then who knows what may have happened? (Although BG would still have lost his billions...)


----------



## linerider (Dec 27, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Bellamy's just coming into form, I can feel it.


So he will get injured in the next couple of games.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree, tommers, we had a real chance to push on then, and we didn't, because of very poor choices of signings, all of whom could have made for an excellent squad if they'd stayed fit for more than 10 minutes, but they didn't as they were renowned for being injury prone.  If people like bellamty and dyer were not known as sicknotes, they'd be worth considerably more than we paid for them, as they are British players with good natural ability (but bones like Mr Glass).

On another note, good to see Collison scored again.  he is sounding like quite some prospect.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah have been well impressed by colison so far. very similer to mark noble though so will be intresting to see how the two develop and how they are used. he should probabley be out on loan somewhere but beacuse of injuries has been in the starting 11 and has performed admirably. He also hit the post in the buildup to carlton coles goal!

I love our academy! and its good to see its producing something other then quality centre backs for once!

Just read that bellend is suspended for the stoke game tommrow. Not good as im not convinced any of our strikers are good enough to start a game!Sears not experienced enough as opposed to unfit or shite.

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah, tricky isn't it?  I reckon he'll go di michele and cole but I'd like him to pick sears instead of DDM...  really not convinced by him.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 27, 2008)

if sears is fit enough to do the last half hour or so i reckon its about time to see if there was any point in signing tritan personally.


seems like neil is out so faubert will play as well. etherington might be fit enough for at least the bench.

dave kitson with any luck will still be out for them.

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2008)

typical west ham this.

it never ever changes.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 28, 2008)

woo hoo! yay tristan! it does change tommers! up to tenth i think! good to see cole score as well.

faubert is saying he wants to fuck off. If its true the words give a shit spring to mind. He isn't good enough at right midfielder and with spector back we have cover for right back so if a fair offer comes in why not.

Now lets not do our normal thing and get trounched by barnsley. I'm enjoying being optimistic and right!


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> woo hoo! yay tristan! it does change tommers! up to tenth i think! good to see cole score as well.
> 
> faubert is saying he wants to fuck off. If its true the words give a shit spring to mind. He isn't good enough at right midfielder and with spector back we have cover for right back so if a fair offer comes in why not.
> 
> Now lets not do our normal thing and get trounched by barnsley. I'm enjoying being optimistic and right!




I'm glad to be wrong dave.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, we won and Spuds lost, so not a bad day eh?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 28, 2008)

anyone watch the game? im looking foward to seeing the sending off! sounds amusing.


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Well, we won and Spuds lost, so not a bad day eh?



and fulham scored a last minute equaliser against chelsea.

it's all good.

are tottenham back in the bottom 3?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 28, 2008)

Six points where I'd have predicted probably 1.  A turn around?


----------



## SK. (Dec 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> are tottenham back in the bottom 3?



No but only by Goal Difference I think

Bottom of the table looks like this

16  	Tottenham  	20  	
17 	Middlesbrough 	20 
-----------------------------------------------	
18 	Stoke 	        20 	
19 	Blackburn 	        18
20 	West Brom 	        18


----------



## mattie (Dec 28, 2008)

I flicked on teletext to check the league places, the bottom half came up first.

The missus, not seeing us there, said 'fuck, you've been relegated!'




So I magnanimously pointed out her beloved Nottingham Forest have sacked their manager.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2008)

m,an city have allegely put in a 15million bid for both bellend and parker. Thats 15 million for the two.

piss taking bastards! i'd want 15 million for bellemy alone.


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> m,an city have allegely put in a 15million bid for both bellend and parker. Thats 15 million for the two.
> 
> piss taking bastards! i'd want 15 million for bellemy alone.



well then, this is where we see how things are going to go...  I think that's a decent sized offer, more than we paid for them (?) and they are probably the 2 highest earners at the club...  this is where we see what the board's intentions are.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2008)

dont reckon it is more then we paid for them(well barely) bellend was 8 point something(just checked 7.5 apparently so fair enough but its still only 500k more then we paid for em) and fairly sure parker wasnt far behind at 7million.

which means they are offereing what we paid for em. and seeing as they are the richest club in the world thats rubbish money!

Agreed though that this is where it will start to get intresting.


dave


----------



## Relahni (Dec 29, 2008)

What do you lot think of Carlton Cole?

He scored yesterday, but I don't think I've ever seen him play a decent game for any of his clubs.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> dont reckon it is more then we paid for them(well barely) bellend was 8 point something(just checked 7.5 apparently so fair enough but its still only 500k more then we paid for em) and fairly sure parker wasnt far behind at 7million.
> 
> which means they are offereing what we paid for em. and seeing as they are the richest club in the world thats rubbish money!
> 
> Agreed though that this is where it will start to get intresting.



oh ok, I thought we got parker for less than that.  I think the board will also be thinking that they're on about 120k/week between them...

I just read that independent article and that seems quite clear that we're not selling them, or upson.. 

or are we just driving the bidding up?


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 29, 2008)

We try not to think of Carlton Cole, tbh.

Denial, etc.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2008)

Relahni said:


> What do you lot think of Carlton Cole?
> 
> He scored yesterday, but I don't think I've ever seen him play a decent game for any of his clubs.



hard working but basicly useless. I used to really dislike him but these days could just about tolerate him if he was confined to the subs bench and just came on for the last 15 mins of games to rough up defenders a bit so we could hold onto leads.

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2008)

Relahni said:


> What do you lot think of Carlton Cole?
> 
> He scored yesterday, but I don't think I've ever seen him play a decent game for any of his clubs.



He runs around a lot, he's quite big and he tries.

He isn't very good at football though.

Which is why we just gave him a 5 year contract.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2008)

tommers said:


> oh ok, I thought we got parker for less than that.  I think the board will also be thinking that they're on about 120k/week between them...
> 
> I just read that independent article and that seems quite clear that we're not selling them, or upson..
> 
> or are we just driving the bidding up?



more like 90-100k io think but yeah.......

I take our owners at thier word untill they are caught lieing(by someone other then cyberrose) if they are lieing we are fucked as i think a lot of our players will walk out and zola and clarke too.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 29, 2008)

I demand justice, btw.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> more like 90-100k io think but yeah.......
> 
> I take our owners at thier word untill they are caught lieing(by someone other then cyberrose) if they are lieing we are fucked as i think a lot of our players will walk out and zola and clarke too.




Made me laugh that the Independent piece said that Bellamy "feels it may be time to move on"!

Well, he has played about 30 times for us.  That's long enough.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2008)

tommers said:


> Made me laugh that the Independent piece said that Bellamy "feels it may be time to move on"!
> 
> Well, he has played about 30 times for us.  That's long enough.



Apparently he feels it's time to move on as he called Duxberry a 'fucking liar' amongst other things in front of the entire first team squad.  Doesn't enhance working relationships, despite it being demonstrably true.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2008)

mattie said:


> Apparently he feels it's time to move on as he called Duxberry a 'fucking liar' amongst other things in front of the entire first team squad.  Doesn't enhance working relationships, despite it being demonstrably true.



Where did you hear that?  He's just gone up in my estimation by about 1000%.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2008)

tommers said:


> Where did you hear that?  He's just gone up in my estimation by about 1000%.




Aye, just wish he hadn't said it in front of an audience - no real way back after that.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 29, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I demand justice, btw.


 

I've filled a jiffy bag with justice and posted it off to you today.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2008)

mattie said:


> Apparently he feels it's time to move on as he called Duxberry a 'fucking liar' amongst other things in front of the entire first team squad.  Doesn't enhance working relationships, despite it being demonstrably true.



sorry are we expected to belive that duxberry would be around the first team squad at any point?

There all ruffians and holligans and surely not worth  mr duxberrys time.

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> sorry are we expected to belive that duxberry would be around the first team squad at any point?
> 
> There all ruffians and holligans and surely not worth  mr duxberrys time.
> 
> dave



He was probably going through their wallets when they were in the showers.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2008)

mattie said:


> He was probably going through their wallets when they were in the showers.





don't suppose you can tell us the source for this before I go off round the internet passing it off as fact can you?


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2008)

tommers said:


> don't suppose you can tell us the source for this before I go off round the internet passing it off as fact can you?




pm sent.  It's not very interesting.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2008)

mattie said:


> pm sent.  It's not very interesting.




thanks.  good old bellers.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 30, 2008)

daily star, sun , express has an artiucle with rob green saying that duxberry has assured all the clubs top earners that none of them will be sold.

daily star is saying we want 20million for parker and bellend.

Consistency is a good thing isn't it.

Oh and apparently we turned down a 12 million bid from spurs for mr bellemy according to the sun.

In funnier news real madrid want to sign jeermain jenas!

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2008)

to be honest we are getting dangerously close to the amount when it becomes a good move to sell him.  If they really offered £12million then it was a brave move to turn it down... if we get an offer of £15 million for him then I would bite their hands off, whether it's city, spurs or whoever.  

Doubling your money on a 29 year old injury prone striker, and getting rid of 70k a week into the bargain?  Result.

(Obviously this is all on the understanding that zola would get at least 2/3 of that to spend.)


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 30, 2008)

i agree with tommers, tbh.  He's coming into form, and it would be a shame to risk losing those valuable goals, but how long is he going to continue to play for?  And how long will be out for next time?  If 8 million of that was reinvested in a proven goalscorer we'd be laughing.  At least for the three games he'd play before snapping his leg like a carrot dipped in liquid nitrogen.


----------



## SK. (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting Article over on The Independent Website

Link

Doesn't seem to be any of the usual blah blah blah fire sale comments.

Taken from the end of the article



> West Ham's chief executive, Scott Duxbury, is taking a tough stance and refusing to sell any of the club's top players. The club have told their manager, Gianfranco Zola, that he will have the final say on sales and are determined not to break up what they believe is a strong spine to the first team, including goalkeeper Robert Green, Valon Behrami and Mark Noble as well as Bellamy, Parker and Upson. If an offer of £15m was made for any of their prize assets, then it would be put to Zola.
> 
> West Ham believe this will prove that the club are not in financial meltdown, as has been claimed, and that despite the problems faced by the owner, Bjorgolfur Gudmundsson, they do not need to sell.
> 
> However there is a list of potential departures drawn up by Zola, Duxbury and the technical director, Gianluca Nani, as the club aim to reduce the size of the squad. It includes Julien Faubert, who is attracting interest from Nantes, Calum Davenport, who is believed to be wanted by Bolton Wanderers and fringe players such as Luis Boa Morte.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, it all seems quite optimistic at the moment.  It's just whether they're telling the truth or not.  

We're going to have to wait and see...


----------



## Batboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone going to the FA cup game on Saturday? or are you all scared of being embarrassed!

I'm going....   just in case


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in something of a quandary. As a hammer I'd dearly love to be shot of the waste of space that is LBM, but sadly he is being linked with Cardiff City!!!! We already have Eddie Johnson on our books, so we can't afford another striker who can't score in a brothel with a £50 note sticking out of his pocket!


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah, he'll be fine at Cardiff.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Nah, he'll be fine at Cardiff.


Did you mean to add an irony smiley there?


----------



## SK. (Dec 31, 2008)

Zola has recalled James Tomkins from his loan at Derby.  I know they have just lost their manager but do you reckon this is more to do with the January transfer market?  Davenport sounds like he has practically gone to Bolton already so maybe recalling Tomkins makes sense as cover or even as a starting place.

And Scott Duxbury has Q&A up on the *hammers website*


----------



## kained&able (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah davernport to bolton is what i'm reading as well.

on teamtalk under the tomkins being recalled story someone posted this comment.

""No he's been brought back as Davenport probably won't ever play again if the reported incident at the weekend was true"

any ideas what thats about?

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah davernport to bolton is what i'm reading as well.
> 
> on teamtalk under the tomkins being recalled story someone posted this comment.
> 
> ...



He threw a hissy fit after being benched for Collins, must have been pretty damn hissy.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 1, 2009)

really? what a knob, collins is much better then him.

He should feel lucky and privilaged to ever get to start a game for us!


dave


----------



## SK. (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree.  James Collins over Davenport anyday.

Well the transfer market is now officially open so a long month of the usual BS, and who is going where.  The BBC have started already and if they are to be believed then we have no budget and if we sell all the players they reckon then I think we will be fielding one of the youth teams for the rest of the season.



> *Budget: £0*
> 
> January previous: Sales have been the order of the day for longer than West Ham fans care to remember. Christian Dailly, Bondz Ngala, Hogan Ephraim all left last January, while Valon Behrami - signed in the summer - is the only big-money arrival at Upton Park in 2008.
> 
> ...




Is "Firesale" the New premiership buzzword??? I am really fucking hating that word at the moment


----------



## kained&able (Jan 1, 2009)

well bbc fucked that one up then didn't they! bondz ngala is still at the club and has just come back from a ;loan spell at mkdons. he was on the bench against stoke!

well done!

Fuck jerome thomas and a double fuck off to mcfadden. Hes rubbish!

I reckon quahsie and davenport are definatly gone and probabley dont need replacing. Hopefully boa morte, bowyer and gabbidon fuck off with only really a left winger needing to come in.

I'd love a new defensive midfielder but its not going to happen unless someones silly enough to want hayden mullins in thier team.

anyone fussed about daily or epherim leaving? Nope didn't think so.

dave


----------



## SK. (Jan 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> anyone fussed about daily or epherim leaving? Nope didn't think so.
> 
> dave



Daily leaving was the best late Christmas present I have had in years.


----------



## SK. (Jan 2, 2009)

What do you reckon to this? 



> The hot transfer rumour of the day is that West Ham want to offload Lucas Neill, even if they don’t get a transfer free. Favourite destination appears to Galatasary and West Ham would even pay part of his wages.
> 
> I am not sure I see the Galatasary move as likely, although I certainly wouldn’t put up a fight to keep Neill, who has been a big disappointment since his high profile move two years ago.
> 
> One paper speculates that the deal will be done now but he won’t move away until the summer, when he is out of contract.




seen it written in a few places so may just be recycled across the different sources but I personally wouldn't lose any sleep if he did go but, Are we that desperate to offload that we would let him go for nowt and pay a part of his wages?

I guess it's cheaper than keeping him and paying him his full wage?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2009)

Also rumours of him going to blackburn.

I really don't see it happening. Hew is out of contract at the end of the season though so speculation is bound to happen, i guess.

I say bollocks.

I would be annoyed to see him go he's a very good right back and a good leader. I can't think of anyone who would be avilible to replace him on the cheap and spector and fubert are not good enough as ready made replacements.

dave


----------



## SK. (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah I just seen that about a return to Blackburn.  I just don't think he has lived upto expectations


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2009)

really? what were you expecting? he been very solid and a good captain, your never going to win many games fora team playing at right back.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2009)

ooooh! we score first. that hasnt happend for  a while.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2009)

I hate it when we score first and early...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2009)

what? i don't. Im used to us playing very well and not scoring for the past month or so.

Change is good. sdomeone new scoring is good. scoring the next one be a good thing. 

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2009)

We seem to have turned things around a bit.  Let's hope we can hang on to most of our players and i reckon we can have a decent 2nd half of season.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2009)

We win 3-0 and not one person mentions it.

Inglory hunters!


----------



## SK. (Jan 3, 2009)

And Carlton Cole scored again.  Whats going on there then?  He will start to think he is a striker at this rate.  good luck to him though as we are desperate for goal scorers


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2009)

been out all day so only just heard the score...  good result.  what was the team?  sounded like bellamy and cole up front?


----------



## Batboy (Jan 4, 2009)

tommers said:


> been out all day so only just heard the score...  good result.  what was the team?  sounded like bellamy and cole up front?




Bellamy and Cole up front yep...

I went to the game... good performance all round with the exception of Boa Morte who simply can't seem to keep hold of the ball. Carlton Cole I thought played very well some deft touches and one dazzling run that nearly brought what would have been a great goal.

Barnsley were no pushovers  - they hit post and bar and to their credit kept trying to get back in the game and with the rub of the green could have made the game close. One player from Barnsley who caught the eye was Diego Leon small compact and was the player that hit bar/post - looked a useful player. 

Dyer came on and looked very impressive even though only semi fit and nearly scored with a spectacular long range effort that the Barnsley keeper produced a good save. Tristan who came on as sub seemed pretty average and Bellamy at times appeared frustrated at him.

Defence wise Collins won virtually everything in the air. Craig Bellamy was always threatening with his pace. Collison looks good and Noble also had a very good game.

The second half produced some good passing football and West Ham could have added to the score.

Etherington returned from injury/losing at the horses. 

Overall if we get Ashton back and Dyer stays fit then we have the basis of a good team providing we don't transfer the best players talking of which Upson did not play which is a worrying sign as this lives him not cup-tied, a situation that will enhance his transfer suitability. Lucas Neil did not play either suggesting that he too may be on his way.

But Boa Morte must go! Frankly my 8 year old son has better ball control.


----------



## SK. (Jan 4, 2009)

Batboy said:


> Bellamy and Cole up front yep...
> 
> talking of which Upson did not play which is a worrying sign as this lives him not cup-tied, a situation that will enhance his transfer suitability. Lucas Neil did not play either suggesting that he too may be on his way.
> 
> But Boa Morte must go! Frankly my 8 year old son has better ball control.



Rumour is Villa have made a £10million bid for Upson but we want 15 and well Neil it may be the Blackburn thing?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't see that one.  Villa aren't as flush as some other teams.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2009)

dont start reading upsons on the way out just beacuse he was rested. Its crazy media talk i say.

the dave media watch section of despair and hilarity

upson & green & bellemy to spurs.

upson to arsenal with bentdner coming our way

upson to villa for 10-15 million & bellemy to villa

upson bellemy & parker to man city.

upson to sunderland

beharmi to chelsea

lucas neil to galatasary

lucas neil to blackburn

faubert to nantes

boa morte to cardiff

faubert to lyon

faubert to psg

davernport to bolton

nigel quashie to birmingham.


its official!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 4, 2009)

Hartlepool!  I might go!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 4, 2009)

Apparently Parker has gone to Man City for 12m.


----------



## mattie (Jan 4, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently Parker has gone to Man City for 12m.



And it begins.  

Of some consolation, he was a high earner, and we've got Noble and Collison who can fit in there.

Where'd you hear, btw?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 4, 2009)

KUMB


----------



## mattie (Jan 4, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> KUMB



Any chance the rumour's wrong?

I only occasionally look at KUMB, not got a feel for who's genuinely in the know and who makes shit up.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 4, 2009)

mattie said:


> Any chance the rumour's wrong?
> 
> I only occasionally look at KUMB, not got a feel for who's genuinely in the know and who makes shit up.



Sounds pretty definite in this case but the person also says that it's likely to make up pretty much all the money we need to recoup.


----------



## mattie (Jan 4, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Sounds pretty definite in this case but the person also says that it's likely to make up pretty much all the money we need to recoup.



Some silver lining then - Parker's been pretty impressive of late, but of all the players who are worth serious transfer fees he's probably the one we can cope without the easiest.

assuming none of the others go, of course.

Wonder if little frankie approved it?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2009)

I have it on good authority that its bollocks.
However city may be lodging a 20millionish joint bid for bellemy and parker today.

If it was done everybody would have it. No one has it.


Easiest? you serious? no parker = mullins starting! if parker was tto leave he would need replacing very very quickly.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I have it on good authority that its bollocks.
> However city may be lodging a 20millionish joint bid for bellemy and parker today.
> 
> If it was done everybody would have it. No one has it.
> ...



Yep, serious.

Noble and Collison already proven in the premiership and both decent players, Collison even doing a good job playing out of position.  I know you don't think either can hold, I reckon both can if necessary.  I dont think Parker is that good at it either in any case - too many bookings for going off his feet.  Although Dyer can play through the middle (and up front at a push) he's not somebody to bet the mortgage on, but does at least provide some threat in midfield.

Elsewhere, if Bellamy goes, we've got Di Michele, Cole and Tristan (Sears still too raw), none of whom are looking remotely like winning us games.  Di Michele looks like somebody's stolen the studs from his boots the amount of time he spends on his arse, and Tristan is a big lump who hasn't done a great deal as yet.

At centre-half, if Upson goes we have the injury-prone Collins, Davenport and an out-of-position Neill, and the young lads who aren't ready to fill in.

If we have to lose one of our better players to get some readies, I'd say Parker was the only one we at least have decent cover for at this point in time.  You may be thinking I see it as a good thing, far from it, it's just the lesser evil.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2009)

okay okay. Agree bellemy going would need a lot of money to get cover in so see where your going.

And yep im really not convinced noble can do the holding midfielder role as of yet hee plays a bit too far foward for that. Colinson i sill have no idea what hes about yet, clearly a dcent looking player but i havent found a box for him yet. I reckon there wold be a few defensive midfielders availible for very little though so you could be right.

Upson leaving would be disaster unless we can find a decent easten european/scandanavian to fit in for very very little i don't see how him leaving could possibly represent good value for money.

Bellemy leaving would be unacceptable. I can't think of any premiership striker who would be availible for under 15million i want in the side and he would have to be either from the premiership or have at least played in the premiership a fair bit for him to be able to fit in instantly. Draren bent is the obvious one and fuck him!


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_4746788,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats what i like to hear!

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Thats what i like to hear!




really?  I'd sell him for £12 million.  That is crazy money.

Did I really see that Bridge is getting paid £100k a week?

They're bonkers, these sheikhs.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2009)

i dont get it right. We get pissed off with being a selling club all the time, but as soon as someone dangles a carrot underneath out noses you want them to sell.

Really which is it? Are we a feeder club or not?

I want to be more and the only way that happens is if we keep hold of rio fer......... i mean the likes of parker, upson and bellemy.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2009)

£12 million for scott parker?  There's a difference between being a selling club (which I always think means you sell players you don't want to) and playing the market.  If somebody is daft enough to pay £12 million for parker, or £15 million for bellamy or whatever then I don't see it being a bad thing to sell them.. as long as (and this is the tricky bit) that money is then reinvested into the squad.  If, by selling Parker (who is what?  28?) for massive money we can then afford to get in other players then why not?

On the other hand if we sold, say Collison, for £4 million then that would be different.  

Arsenal regularly sell their older players, look at Petit, Henry, Overmars, Pires and then use the money to buy younger ones.. and then sell them when they get to 28, 29...

It doesn't make you a selling club.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> really?  I'd sell him for £12 million.  That is crazy money.
> 
> Did I really see that Bridge is getting paid £100k a week?
> 
> They're bonkers, these sheikhs.



Parker is easily the most disposable of our 'big names' but if we sell Upson and / or Green I will give BG a piece of my mind.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> £12 million for scott parker?  There's a difference between being a selling club (which I always think means you sell players you don't want to) and playing the market.  If somebody is daft enough to pay £12 million for parker, or £15 million for bellamy or whatever then I don't see it being a bad thing to sell them.. as long as (and this is the tricky bit) that money is then reinvested into the squad.  If, by selling Parker (who is what?  28?) for massive money we can then afford to get in other players then why not?
> 
> On the other hand if we sold, say Collison, for £4 million then that would be different.
> 
> ...



Yeah arsenal's success was mostly built on the crazy sums they got for people like Petit and Henry, but furthermore and most importantly on the reinvestment.  Look what happened when we sold Anton and Mccartney, hardly adequate replacements other than Ilunga who could be decent if he didn't keep being determined to play basketball in the area.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2009)

i like illunga.

12 million for parker is a good price thre is no doubt and if he was the oly one leaving at that sort of money i wouldn't be too sad. BUT if bellemy left as well for whatever money i would be annoyed.

15million for bellemy is a lot but who is there to replace him? some untried foreign striker who may or may not succeed? darren bloody bent? If we could find a prooven goal scorer for 7/8 million who is fit and likely to gel straight away then its a good decsion to sell him but there isnt. I cant think of anyone at 15 million who would come to us either so 20million wouldnt be good business either.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> 15million for bellemy is a lot but who is there to replace him? some untried foreign striker who may or may not succeed? darren bloody bent? If we could find a prooven goal scorer for 7/8 million who is fit and likely to gel straight away then its a good decsion to sell him but there isnt. I cant think of anyone at 15 million who would come to us either so 20million wouldnt be good business either.



yeah, I'd only be happy for him to go if a ready made replacement (or 2) came in, and I can't think of any.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 5, 2009)

We aren 't going to be spending 15m on a replacement.  If we buy a replacement it will be an unknown from the lower tiers of italian football.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 5, 2009)

Apart from Sunderland you're now the only team in the Premiership who hasn't been linked with Michael Owen in the past 3 years.


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> £12 million for scott parker?  There's a difference between being a selling club (which I always think means you sell players you don't want to) and playing the market.  If somebody is daft enough to pay £12 million for parker, or £15 million for bellamy or whatever then I don't see it being a bad thing to sell them.. as long as (and this is the tricky bit) that money is then reinvested into the squad.  If, by selling Parker (who is what?  28?) for massive money we can then afford to get in other players then why not?
> 
> On the other hand if we sold, say Collison, for £4 million then that would be different.
> 
> ...



It's a risky game though - Arsenal are Champion's League regulars who can keep quality players until the club (rather than the agent) decides they should move on - and they can effortlessly attract quality replacements (remember that Carrick was penned in to replace Vieira, which hastened his underpriced departure to spuds).  If we sell our 'biggest' players who are we likely to attract - without resorting to the demonstrably unsuccessful offer of inflated wages?

I wouldn't be too worried about cashing in on Parker, it's a lot of money after all, if it wasn't for the problem of the signal it sends.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> We aren 't going to be spending 15m on a replacement.  If we buy a replacement it will be an unknown from the lower tiers of italian football.



exactly! so bollocks to selling bellemy.   Giampaolo Pazzini is the only riumour i have heard recently that sounds credible and would you really trust him to lead the line? Esepcially while ashton is out.

Carlton cole and a young(24) forign player whos got to get used to the speed/power/whatever of the epl. Fuck that. I would be worried about us going down.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i like illunga.
> 
> 12 million for parker is a good price thre is no doubt and if he was the oly one leaving at that sort of money i wouldn't be too sad. BUT if bellemy left as well for whatever money i would be annoyed.
> 
> ...



I'd go for Kevin Doyle personally, saw Reading take Bristol City apart at Ashton Gate and he was superb.  Not sure Reading fans would appreciate the speculation, and I'm not sure if Reading would want to sell in any case as they're in with a very good shout of promotion.

I understand Tommer's sentiment, but unless we make ourselves attractive propositions for the likes of Doyle it's risky to sell off our better players - sell high, buy low is sensible but it essentially sends the message that anyone who achieves or does well will be mortgaged.


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2009)

mattie said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about cashing in on Parker, it's a lot of money after all, if it wasn't for the problem of the signal it sends.



yeah, I do agree with that.


----------



## SK. (Jan 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I have it on good authority that its bollocks.
> However city may be lodging a 20millionish joint bid for bellemy and parker today.
> 
> If it was done everybody would have it. No one has it.
> ...



It does seem though that it could very well be a possibility now though that Parker is going/gone

Clubs not agreed a fee yet and Personal terms etc but the next 48hrs could be interesting.  I personally do think that Parker is going


----------



## Batboy (Jan 6, 2009)

SK. said:


> It does seem though that it could very well be a possibility now though that Parker is going/gone
> 
> Clubs not agreed a fee yet and Personal terms etc but the next 48hrs could be interesting.  I personally do think that Parker is going



Parker was another player not cup-tied as a result of not playing last week (although now irrelevant in respect of Manchester City). I can see Parker going and if silly money is offered for any player the club is likely to take it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, but Green.And.Upson.Must.Not.Be.Sold.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yes, but Green.And.Upson.Must.Not.Be.Sold.



.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2009)

Batboy said:


> I can see Parker going and if silly money is offered for any player the club is likely to take it.



If any "normal" club is offered silly money for any of their players they are likely to take it.

I dunno, I'd hate to think I'm being suckered by the WHU board yet again but they do actually seem to want to hang onto the best players / get the best price for them.

Roll on Feb 2nd.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 6, 2009)

reports saying we have turned down 11million for upson from villa.

dave


----------



## SK. (Jan 6, 2009)

Well here is some more pure gossip about the Parker (reported to be offered £100K a week) thing with Man City

Elano + Cash for Parker
Michael Johnson + Cash for Parker
Kasper Schmeichel + Cash for Parker ( So basically sell Rob Green and Have Kasper instead)

So basically anyone that Man City have been rumoured to be looking to offload or are unhappy + Cash for Parker really

I agree though we must Keep Rob Green and Upson at all costs.  and yup roll on feb 2nd when this madness can end.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2009)

Hartlepool game is on ITV at 12:40 on 24th Jan...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 6, 2009)

we are allegedly after Savio Nsereko some 19 year old brescia striker.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Jan 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> Hartlepool game is on ITV at 12:40 on 24th Jan...



what a ratings buster that'll be then...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 6, 2009)

chieftain said:


> what a ratings buster that'll be then...



Should be a good tie.  League one side confident after knocking out a premiership side, against a premiership team prone to losing to lower league teams, but who have had a bit of a revival in form of late.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got a ticket for saturday - in the Newcastle end


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I've got a ticket for saturday - in the Newcastle end



keep quiet

and hope parker doesn't score a last minute winner.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> keep quiet
> 
> and hope parker doesn't score a last minute winner.





Should be OK anyway, no real rivalry at all between the two clubs (other than "Who can be the most of a serial underachiever")


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 6, 2009)

Must point out here that our away fans have sold out their allocation, fucking impressive considering the distance and the freezing weahter and so on.  Meanwhile the barcodes have loads of home tickets left...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 6, 2009)

Wanna go for a drink before the match?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 6, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Wanna go for a drink before the match?



Would be  - are you going to the game?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 6, 2009)

Most likely. When I say drink I mean tea.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 6, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Most likely. When I say drink I mean tea.




Starbucks?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 6, 2009)

I know somewhere better near Haymarket. Much nicer and probably a bit quieter.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2009)

etherington to stoke????? undisclosed fee.

what the hell????

I guess zola has decided that collison is good enough at left mid, but umm what?

we need a new left mid.

can oly find it on teamtalk so far so it might not be true or have quite happend yet. seems like its going to though. Figures ranging from about 3-4million.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2009)

kained&able said:


> etherington to stoke????? undisclosed fee.
> 
> what the hell????
> 
> ...



Perhaps Zola just doesn't want the pain in the arse any more.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2009)

but i like etherington! and it means that as far as i can work out the only left sidd mid we have are collison and lbm.

sounds a bit weak.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2009)

kained&able said:


> but i like etherington! and it means that as far as i can work out the only left sidd mid we have are collison and lbm.
> 
> sounds a bit weak.
> 
> ...



I can imagine, what with our injury problems, that people could run out of patience with Etherington - he's been given plenty of helping hands, and yet always seems to fall back over again.  It's horrendously harsh, as he does have what is essentially an illness, but there's a limit to how much I'd expect the club to put up with.  Is this, what, the 3rd or 4th year he's had difficulties?  Is there any sign of him sorting them long-term?  Maybe Phil Brown (eta: Sorry, Pulis) thinks he can help/fix/beat it out of him, good luck to both of them (sincerely).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 7, 2009)

We're getting rid of squad/fringe players.  I like it.  

Today I read in the Scum that we might be selling Flaubert to Rangers for 3.5m.  I know that would be a loss, but if we're getting rid of players like that and keeping the 'spine' of the team, I predict, barring injuries, a very successful conclusion to the season.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah, these are all good signs.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2009)

I like ethers too but he flits in and out doesn't he?  good player on his day but that day comes 2-3 times a season.  I agree with mattie, I hope it works out for him.

I think we'd get some sort of replacement in....

Davenport can go too...

and if we sell parker and get johnson + cash then that would be fine by me as well...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> We're getting rid of squad/fringe players.  I like it.
> 
> Today I read in the Scum that we might be selling Flaubert to Rangers for 3.5m.  I know that would be a loss, but if we're getting rid of players like that and keeping the 'spine' of the team, I predict, barring injuries, a very successful conclusion to the season.



thats one i would love. spector is easily as good a rb as fubert so fuck him. same with davernport.

I suppose your right about etherington he isnt consistent, but i like him so annoyed to see him go, not annoyed at anyone in paticular about it but......


Looks like illunga is going to be signed up permenently. Hes looked good.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah mattie _could_ be an England contender if he wasn't so injury/betting prone and was more consistent.  Just a shame his day doesn't come around all that often.

Looks as if now, if we do sell any of the 'names', it will be because the offer is too good to refuse (i.e something outright silly) and not because we need to.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2009)

what you on about rd we are having a firesale dont you read the papers. I even posted all the rumours.

I like the way no one had the etherington transfer! silly press.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 7, 2009)

Savio Nsereko - any good?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2009)

fuck knows.

hers some vids.


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=EvdknBZZ-BQ


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 7, 2009)

Martin Samuel has joined the Mail.  Does this mean they will stop writing such shite about us?


----------



## SK. (Jan 7, 2009)

Has this gossip been mentioned?

The Arse.  Bednter + Cash for Upson (Didn't he start life at Arsenal?)  Not sure I see that happening either tbh but hey the fire needs stoking as it's died down a bit.

I like Mattie E but at the end of the day if we can get a decent amount of cash for a player who is only ever available some of the time then let him go.  I liked him and he had some decent games for us but too few and far between.  Good luck to him though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 7, 2009)

I disbelieve it as I doubt Wenger would re-sign a player he had let go.  Sounds very unlikely to me.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 7, 2009)

tommers said:


> Davenport can go too...


 

Three mill to bolton is the gossip.  How much did we pay for him?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2009)

bout that i think.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2009)

kained&able said:


> bout that i think.




yeah, it was about that.  At the same time of year too.  Davenport, the relegation battler of choice. 

Pleased we at least made our money back on him.

Bowyer to Birmingham as well?


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll carry him there myself.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2009)

i wont. i might tie him to the back of the car and drive there though.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 7, 2009)

My only real concern with all this is that our big names are also injury prone types.  What happens when they get injured and we've no backup.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> My only real concern with all this is that our big names are also injury prone types.  What happens when they get injured and we've no backup.



Zola said he wanted 20 outfield + 3 keepers.  I reckon that's enough, players like faubert, behrami, spector and neill can all play different positions and there's tomkins, sears, n'gala, spence etc if needed.

I suppose you've got to trust the little monkeyman.  Do you reckon he counts ashton in that?


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 7, 2009)

tommers said:


> Zola said he wanted 20 outfield + 3 keepers.  I reckon that's enough, players like faubert, behrami, spector and neill can all play different positions and there's tomkins, sears, n'gala, spence etc if needed.
> 
> I suppose you've got to trust the little monkeyman.  Do you reckon he counts ashton in that?




i think we have to write ashton off.  keep him on board unless someone offers silly money, but assume him missing in action.  he'll not live up to his promise, not now his ankles are shot to pieces.  keep everyone else who is likely to get games, we can't have an injury run to match last years, and gradually blood the youth when people have injuries.  get some money in our coffers to rebuild with once some foreign dodgy type decides we're fair game for his money laundering operation.


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2009)

tommers said:


> Zola said he wanted 20 outfield + 3 keepers.  I reckon that's enough, players like faubert, behrami, spector and neill can all play different positions and there's tomkins, sears, n'gala, spence etc if needed.
> 
> I suppose you've got to trust the little monkeyman.  Do you reckon he counts ashton in that?



Or Dyer?

From memory, I think he expressly omitted youth from the 20 - which I assume meant people like Sears - such that they'd fill in as and when needed and when they had matured enough.  I must admit I've lost track, but we bought a few Europeans who fit in that category.


----------



## SK. (Jan 7, 2009)

LBM to Hull? Not able to check or verify as on my mobile but that is what I have just heard. Any one seen anything?

Please let there be a god and its true


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2009)

SK. said:


> LBM to Hull? Not able to check or verify as on my mobile but that is what I have just heard. Any one seen anything?
> 
> Please let there be a god and its true



That's sufficiently far away for my liking.


----------



## SK. (Jan 7, 2009)

Right from what I can gather and again pure speculation but as of yesterday it was mentioned that Cardiff were interested plus Southampton (his old club) and some Portugese club  now as we know rumours piece of string etc but what I have been pointed in the direction of is that Hull at some point today made a £2 million bid for him?

Thing is if true then it really would leave us bloody light on the left.  Zola must have something up his sleeve as yeah Collinson or Behrami could play there but not naturally Left sided so I would hope we get someone on the left side.


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2009)

SK. said:


> Right from what I can gather and again pure speculation but as of yesterday it was mentioned that Cardiff were interested plus Southampton (his old club) and some Portugese club  now as we know rumours piece of string etc but what I have been pointed in the direction of is that Hull at some point today made a £2 million bid for him?
> 
> Thing is if true then it really would leave us bloody light on the left.  Zola must have something up his sleeve as yeah Collinson or Behrami could play there but not naturally Left sided so I would hope we get someone on the left side.



mcgeady.

(is the rumour on KUMB, I haven't just made it up, altho somebody else might have.)


----------



## kained&able (Jan 8, 2009)

i reckon if dyer is fit he will be down the right so behremi will move left. If hes not fit then collison on the left beharmi on the right.

could probabley do with a young un as left back up for next season so colinson can go on loan somewhere but i reckon we can cover for this season.

As an emergency i can imagine illunga doing an okay job at left mid if need be with spector filling at at lb for a game.

Allegedly we have acceptpted a 750k bid for bowyer from brum but hes not sure if he wants to go. This may be made up.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> could probabley do with a young un as left back up for next season so colinson can go on loan somewhere but i reckon we can cover for this season.




Collison go on loan?  He's our best player!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 8, 2009)

no hes not behrami is! and im talking next season. when we actually have a left side again.

Umm shit im wrong though. presuming bowyer fucks off and dyer is a right mid rather then centre we will need him as nobles understudy.

or we need to buy someone better then noble.

ummmm okay i  might be wrong.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 8, 2009)

ohh some news!!!




			
				mark hughes said:
			
		

> "We made an initial enquiry (for Parker) and I think it's well documented that we made an enquiry about Craig Bellamy as well," he said.
> 
> "We made a double bid which was rejected and we haven't got back to the table on that one."



woo hoo! city arent invited to our table!

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_4764002,00.html




			
				megson said:
			
		

> "We've got an agreement with West Ham but we're also looking at other players in that position.
> 
> "We've also got another player that we're close to coming to an agreement with, so it's decision time.
> 
> ...



so sounds like hes the number two choice of player but arent convinced number 1 will sign.

Also got a couple of paragyans training with us. a midfielder(19) and a defender (21). Can't find out anything about either of em other then they trained with wigan over the summer.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 8, 2009)

Woohoo, we're taking Wigan's rejects.  Go us.


----------



## SK. (Jan 8, 2009)

From The Independent



> Hull City are in the process of taking Luis Boa Morte from West Ham, a transfer that may be finalised today. A fee of £2m is understood to have been agreed between the two clubs for the 31-year-old Portuguese left-sided midfielder, who joined West Ham from Fulham for around £5m two years ago. Prior to that Boa Morte was at Southampton and Arsenal.
> 
> With Matthew Etherington due to leave Upton Park for Stoke City and Calum Davenport for Bolton, for £4m and £3m respectively, West Ham are clearing out their fringe players for good fees while simultaneously reducing their wage bill. The hope is that this will enable the manager Gianfranco Zola to hold on to more coveted players such as Craig Bellamy, Scott Parker and Matthew Upson.
> 
> Hull, who have won only one of their last 11 league games, have Everton away on Saturday and then Arsenal at home. The manager, Phil Brown, is determined to counter the suggestion that Hull's bubble has burst and bringing in experienced Premier League players such as Boa Morte will aid that. Boa Morte has appeared 17 times already for West Ham this season and started last Saturday's FA Cup tie against Barnsley.



LINK


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 8, 2009)

The press seem to have shut up about us, which is kind of unnerving.


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> The press seem to have shut up about us, which is kind of unnerving.




um.. that might change

http://www.premierleague.com/page/Headlines/0,,12306~1512452,00.html

FFS!


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 8, 2009)

bring it on!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 8, 2009)

tommers said:


> um.. that might change
> 
> http://www.premierleague.com/page/Headlines/0,,12306~1512452,00.html
> 
> FFS!


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2009)

great isn't it?

could go 2 ways (obviously )

points, fine, banning to league 2, the elevation of rosie to king of the world and a peerage for mccabe

or they find that there's no proof we did anything wrong.  How would that affect the payout to the hypocrites?

is it too much to hope that this is the PL way of sorting everything out?

yes, yes it probably is.

Altho it looks quite a lot like another chance to run the case through to me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 8, 2009)

The crucial thing is this BBC report

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/6922733.stm

Kia was trying to take us to court precisely because we tore up the agreement.

Someone needs to email all evidence to that effect to the FA and EPL.


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> The crucial thing is this BBC report
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/6922733.stm
> 
> ...



god, I would hope that our lawyers know this and they're not relying on us.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 8, 2009)

tommers said:


> god, I would hope that our lawyers know this and they're not relying on us.



I know, but sometimes I do wonder...

I was talking to a Man City supporting friend off my course, and he said that if the Tevez deal had happened with one of the Big Four, nobody would even have noticed there was anything weird about his contract.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 8, 2009)

Some people on KUMB reckon it could work in our favour...


----------



## tommers (Jan 8, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Some people on KUMB reckon it could work in our favour...




yeah, i said that just now!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 8, 2009)

wheres cyberrose then?

Let me see if i have this right. The bloke who sued us for ripping up the agruement is providing evidence that we didn't rip up the agreement.

so hes chatting shit.

oh yeah and etheringtons gone to stoke. undisclosed but everywhere is saying between 3-4 million.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 8, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah, i said that just now!


----------



## mattie (Jan 8, 2009)

Ringing endorsements for our ex-players:

Pulis on Etherington:
""You are always working below that. We are not at Crufts, we are at Battersea Dogs Home. We are looking for strays. We are looking for people who have gone astray with the aim of bringing them back. "

Megson on Davenport:
"We've got an agreement with West Ham but we're also looking at other players in that position"

Let's not big 'em up too much, eh.


----------



## mattie (Jan 8, 2009)

tommers said:


> um.. that might change
> 
> http://www.premierleague.com/page/Headlines/0,,12306~1512452,00.html
> 
> FFS!



Normal service resumed, thank God for that.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 9, 2009)

bowyer has gone on loan to brum for the rest of the season.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy new year boys!

New enquiry eh? Well it's either been set up to brush Sheff Utd's claim under the carpet or it's been set up to relegate West Ham into the conference...

Two views from Sheff Utd fans (sorry for the long C&P):



> Quote from FA:
> 
> The Premier League and The FA are to institute a joint inquiry into the views expressed by the Independent Arbitral Tribunal chaired by Lord Griffiths in September 2008, which dealt with a compensation claim by Sheffield United against West Ham United brought under FA Rules.
> 
> ...





> I think the simple point to remember in all this is that WHU are not Man Utd or Arsenal. The PL does not rely in any shape or form on WHU's continued participation in in. It would not matter one jot to the global status/money making abilities of the PL if West Ham are not in it.
> 
> What would effect the global standing/money making abilities of the PL would be if one of its clubs could cynically take the piss out of the PL authorities and blatantly lie to them without any sort of come back. Add to that that no-one likes being treated in that way and I can see the top bods at the PL being more than willing to throw the book at WHU if their enquiry substantiates the allegation that there was doube dealing going on.
> 
> If the new enquiry does find that WHU never had any intention of cancelling the TPA and that they did lie to the FA about it then I fully expect them to be expelled from the PL.


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Happy new year boys!
> 
> New enquiry eh? Well it's either been set up to brush Sheff Utd's claim under the carpet or it's been set up to relegate West Ham into the conference...
> 
> Two views from Sheff Utd fans (sorry for the long C&P):



it's one or the other isn't it?

either way, it's not good for you rosie, you've already got what you wanted.  (after many, many, many tries.)


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 9, 2009)

well, something will happen, we'll either get shafted or we'll come out of it ok.  i'm so bored of this now i've almost stopped caring.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 9, 2009)

tommers said:


> it's one or the other isn't it?
> 
> either way, it's not good for you rosie, you've already got what you wanted.  (after many, many, many tries.)


Well, not quite, I have a £2 bet on West Ham finishing rock bottom this season (which I believe will win me £60) so I'd quite like a 30 pt deduction for West Ham (but not automatic relegation as that would probably nullify my bet)


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Well, not quite, I have a £2 bet on West Ham finishing rock bottom this season (which I believe will win me £60) so I'd quite like a 30 pt deduction for West Ham (but not automatic relegation as that would probably nullify my bet)



hey big spender.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 9, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Well, not quite, I have a £2 bet on West Ham finishing rock bottom this season (which I believe will win me £60) so I'd quite like a 30 pt deduction for West Ham (but not automatic relegation as that would probably nullify my bet)



Why would it nullify your bet?

That's an interesting question tbh.  I reckon the bookie would probably still pay out on it.


----------



## zoltan (Jan 9, 2009)

At least Bowyer has gone- what the fuck must his weekly £ be ?

It will be OK though, Kieron Dyer will come back and fire you into a Champions league place this season. maybe


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 9, 2009)

zoltan said:


> At least Bowyer has gone- what the fuck must his weekly £ be ?
> 
> It will be OK though, Kieron Dyer will come back and fire you into a Champions league place this season. maybe





ARe you going to st james tomorrow?

Want to meet me and refused for a coffee?


----------



## zoltan (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for invite, but Im SE London these days - dont get to fortress Sid James much - its easier & cheaper to get to UEFA/CL matches in Europe for me ( well it was when we used to get into Europe)...boo hoo


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah right, I had thought you were still up here...

I'm looking forward to tomorrow even though I'll be in the 'wrong' end...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 10, 2009)

papers are reporting that bellmey will be playing his last match today for west ham before zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............



dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 10, 2009)

...............before going to yids who have just signed Defoe?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 10, 2009)

man city obviously.

Mirror have it as 10+million plus(even though i knowwe have turned down more then that from them) and express has it at rising to 14million odd.

I'm so bored of this transfer window and the journos reporting it. No matter what any manager/chairmen says(mainly us and pompey this time round) the same stories are getting endlessly recycled untill shock horror one of them pans out and they can stroke thier berads sagely and go told ya so.


Guess it sells papers and has me clicking on teamtalks paper talk though and thats what matters


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 10, 2009)

mattie said:


> ...............before going to yids who have just signed Defoe?



You haven't seen the rumours that Bellend would prefer the yids to city then? 

If true, I have no idea who could have put the idea in his head.....


----------



## mattie (Jan 10, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Well, not quite, I have a £2 bet on West Ham finishing rock bottom this season (which I believe will win me £60) so I'd quite like a 30 pt deduction for West Ham (but not automatic relegation as that would probably nullify my bet)



Only thinking of the money again then?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 10, 2009)

a point. im happy with that. owen really likes scoring against us the bastard. sounds like oit was a well good game.


dave


----------



## SK. (Jan 10, 2009)

Before the game I would have settled for a point and even more so when they went one up but after taking the lead I'm gutted we couldn't hang on for the three points.

Still a good away point and Cole scores again!!!! What have zola and Clarke done to him heh


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 10, 2009)

Was at the game.  We played pretty well.  It's good to see we've almost totally lost that old West ham away frailty.  Just need to sort the home form now


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 10, 2009)

Good to meet Refused, too


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Good to meet Refused, too



you managed to keep out of trouble then?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Collison is going to be shithot.  Even the geordie fans around me mentioned what a good prospect he looked quite a few times, which is rare when it's the opposing team's fans...


----------



## SK. (Jan 11, 2009)

> Arsenal will strengthen their midfield with the signings of Jimmy Bullard from Fulham *and West Ham's Jack Collison*. (Sunday Mirror)



Fuck off!!.  Just fuck off now.  this is the worst Sunday Morning Lazy Arsed reporting for a long time.  get out of bed you lazy fucking Journos and get some real stories instead of making this shit up.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 11, 2009)

If arsenal sign jimmy bullard i'll headbutt my uni tutor.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> ...which is rare when it's the opposing team's fans...



We appreciate good footballer.


----------



## Batboy (Jan 11, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> We appreciate good footballer.



Andy Carroll looked impressive too. Interesting news item on Glen Hoddle about an academy he has set up in Spain for young 'rejected ' English players from in particular premiership clubs. So many kids that join these clubs get left disappointed, so few seem to make it through to the first team, it's is not right.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Batboy said:


> Andy Carroll looked impressive too. Interesting news item on Glen Hoddle about an academy he has set up in Spain for young 'rejected ' English players from in particular premiership clubs. So many kids that join these clubs get left disappointed, so few seem to make it through to the first team, it's is not right.



Interesting, where did you read that?


----------



## SK. (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw that on the TV yesterday.  Football Focus iirc.  Was very interesting.  If they get taken on and then sold on etc I think the Academy gets a cut of any transfer fee that goes back into the academy to help develop more of them etc.  It works something like that anyway.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Also, if they learn their trade in spain, they might actually learn some technique...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 11, 2009)

I wouldn't bet on it, they're still English.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I wouldn't bet on it, they're still English.



True


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2009)

allegedklt turned down 9million for bellend.

good.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 12, 2009)

I reckon they will come back with about 14m offer though.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jan 13, 2009)

Boa Morte on his way to Hull according to 5Live.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 13, 2009)

if this one happens we neeed a left winger!

a young un whos not really ready yet will be fine but getting short of bodies down the left. Recalling kyle reid will not be acceptable. hes toss.

reckon beharmi can play there if he wants but untill dyers fit then thats not really viable.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 13, 2009)

Newcastle boss Joe Kinnear wants midfielder Nigel Quashie, whose three-month loan move to Birmingham from West Ham expires after this weekend, to help the Magpies stave off relegation. (Daily Mirror)

---------

, swap you for N'Zogbia


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2009)

lol as if. Zog wants to step up not down.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 13, 2009)

We'll swap you Quashie and Boa Morte for Owen and Carroll


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 13, 2009)

ht: orient 1-0 sheff u

*fingers crossed*


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 13, 2009)

arse

Leyton Orient  	1-4	Sheff Utd 	
Melligan (pen) 38	  	Halford 59
                                       Sharp 62
                                      Naughton 69
                                      Halford 78


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2009)

Fuck Halford. Fuck Halford. Fuck Halford.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 14, 2009)

cos he played for sunderland or something more intresting?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 14, 2009)

scolari to be sacked and zola/clarke to be reinstated at chelscum according to chris evans


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 14, 2009)

The Hammers could face charges of 'tapping up' Manchester City striker Valeri Bojinov after the player claimed he had spoken with Gianfranco Zola about a possible move to East London.

The 22-year-old Bulgarian international signed for City in August 2007 but has seen his career in Manchester wrecked by injury. A long-running achilles injury has restricted Bojinov to just three appearances for the club since signing in a £5.75million switch from Juventus.

But now, according to the player, Gianfranco Zola has been in touch with regard to taking him to West Ham - something, that if true, would appear to flout Premier League rules with regards to appraoching players from member clubs.

"Two days ago, Zola called me on my mobile and told me that he wants me at West Ham," Bojinov is reported to have told the Bulgarian press, according to the Manchester Evening News.

"I answered that I feel great in Manchester and don't want to leave the team. I'm happy the City management values me. The only thing I want is to be healthy again, so that I can prove myself.

"Mark Hughes told me that Zola wants me but City made it perfectly clear that they don't want to sell me."

Bojinov has been mentioned in dispatches as a possible makeweight in a potential deal to take Craig Bellamy to City, where he would reunite with former Blackburn boss and fellow Welshman Mark Hughes.

However City appear to be determined to hold on to a player that, despite his horrendous injury problems, they believe can still make an impact in the Premier League.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## mattie (Jan 14, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> The Hammers could face charges of 'tapping up' Manchester City striker Valeri Bojinov after the player claimed he had spoken with Gianfranco Zola about a possible move to East London.
> 
> The 22-year-old Bulgarian international signed for City in August 2007 but has seen his career in Manchester wrecked by injury. A long-running achilles injury has restricted Bojinov to just three appearances for the club since signing in a £5.75million switch from Juventus.
> 
> ...



Mentioned in despatches as in Hughes OKed it?  And who is pushing for charges?  Fuck me, this is a new low in journalism.  Assuming it's journalism.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 14, 2009)

why the fuck would we want another sicknote at upton park ffs?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 14, 2009)

Just come up for a brief pause in laughing at chelsea yto tell you that sky are reporting we have tuirned down another bid for bellemy from man city,

Dunno the money.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 14, 2009)

Stanislas looking OK for Southend.  Or is it that Chelsea are shite.....


----------



## kained&able (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah he looked okay didn't he. Hes 19 so might come through but doubnt it.

On a personal note was great so see anthony grant. Last game of cham manager i played i had him from league 1 to premier league at two different clubs. I have a soft spot for him.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 15, 2009)

say it ain't so...

Luis Boa Morte's proposed £1m move from West Ham to Hull City has fallen through after the forward failed to agree personal terms. (Daily Express)


----------



## chieftain (Jan 15, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> say it ain't so...
> 
> Luis Boa Morte's proposed £1m move from West Ham to Hull City has fallen through after the forward failed to agree personal terms. (Daily Express)



That's a let off for Hull, Feather Boa is pony


----------



## kained&able (Jan 15, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> say it ain't so...
> 
> Luis Boa Morte's proposed £1m move from West Ham to Hull City has fallen through after the forward failed to agree personal terms. (Daily Express)



Just had a look and the express are thre only people who seem to think its off. So we shall see i guess.(i think i am refusing to belibe anything any paper says unless it comes with a direct quote from the player or at least one of the clubs from now on, they lie for fun)

Brum in talks with callum davidson is being reported in a few places.

Okay booa morte might not be off. http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_4797331,00.html

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 15, 2009)

apparently newcastle are after lucas neil. FUCK OFF!

Kyle reid has now gone to wolves for the rest of the season.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> apparently newcastle are after lucas neil. FUCK OFF!
> 
> Kyle reid has now gone to wolves for the rest of the season.
> 
> dave



I'll say it quietly, as it'll no doubt bite me on the arse, but I really don't think Neill does that much for us.  Better than Spector, but not up to club captain stature.  

If we got decent cash, at least a few bob (not long left on his contract), I wouldn't be gutted.


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2009)

mattie said:


> I'll say it quietly, as it'll no doubt bite me on the arse, but I really don't think Neill does that much for us.  Better than Spector, but not up to club captain stature.
> 
> If we got decent cash, at least a few bob (not long left on his contract), I wouldn't be gutted.



there's a statement on the OS about it.

there was an article in the guardian yesterday basically asking if the directors are in denial.  There's either some massive machiavellian plan going on or rumours of our demise were a bit premature...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 16, 2009)

we have tured down an approach for neil i think.

what tommers said though. I'm really confused.




			
				our website said:
			
		

> West Ham United would like to make it clear that Lucas Neill is a contracted West Ham United player and that we have received no approach from any club for his services including Newcastle United.
> 
> We are astonished by reports today that a Premier League manager has claimed contact with one of our contracted players.
> 
> As stated on 31 December by CEO Scott Duxbury, talks over a new contract with Lucas Neill - who remains committed to West Ham United - are due to be held in due course when appropriate for all parties.



Turned down at least 11 million for bellend as well.


Mattie your so wrong about Neil. I can't think of right back other then sagna and thats any better then him. Possibly Glenn Johnson, but thats it untill a few of the young uns proove themselves. I will allow bosingwa but he hasn't really convinced me yet.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Mattie your so wrong about Neil. I can't think of right back other then sagna and thats any better then him. Possibly Glenn Johnson, but thats it untill a few of the young uns proove themselves. I will allow bosingwa but he hasn't really convinced me yet.
> 
> dave



we may have to agree to disagree.   i've seen neill caught out too many times, and done for pace too often to think he's worth the money or the captaincy. 

right back is a problem position for most english teams - reo joker at villa as luke young covers left back - so it gets inflated, but i see neill as competent at best.


----------



## mattie (Jan 16, 2009)

the indy are saying we've offered bellend a new contract. 

 to keep him or to bump up the asking price? still reckon he'll go


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> the indy are saying we've offered bellend a new contract.
> 
> to keep him or to bump up the asking price? still reckon he'll go



Redknapp was just on SSN apparently saying "I've just been told the kid wants to play for us, so we'll see what happens."

God.  What a cunt.

I think Bellamy has decided he wants to go.  I'm not that bothered if we can get decent money and get a replacement.


----------



## mattie (Jan 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> Redknapp was just on SSN apparently saying "I've just been told the kid wants to play for us, so we'll see what happens."
> 
> God.  What a cunt.
> 
> I think Bellamy has decided he wants to go.  I'm not that bothered if we can get decent money and get a replacement.



once upon a time i'd have been interested in darren bent, til spuds broke him.

kevin doyle?


----------



## Batboy (Jan 16, 2009)

Lets put this into perspective;

Craig Bellamy will be 30 when the next season starts. His greatest asset is his speed and that will decline very quickly over the next 18 months.  

And as another perspective Bellamy is a striker who has scored how many goals this season? five.... which means _he may_ score 12-14 out of 38 matches a similar goal ratio to one very under performing Darren Bent so Bellamy is hardly a goal scoring sensation is he? and this is providing he is not injured for the rest of the season.

So if Spuds and City want to take him at £15 million and he wants to go or is unsettled then get rid of him and take the money it could end up being good business.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 16, 2009)

Batboy said:


> Lets put this into perspective;
> 
> Craig Bellamy will be 30 when the next season starts. His greatest asset is his speed and that will decline very quickly over the next 18 months.



He'll stick cause havoc inthe Championship so we might as well try and keep him!


----------



## Batboy (Jan 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> He'll stick cause havoc inthe Championship so we might as well try and keep him!



somehow I don't think he'll be playing there!


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2009)

Batboy said:


> So if Spuds and City want to take him at £15 million and he wants to go or is unsettled then get rid of him and take the money it could end up being good business.



absolutely.  liverpool were mugs for buying keane for £20 million.. if we get a decent replacement then let him go.  I'd say it's nice of him to show some  loyalty but fuck it, he's always been the same.  How many games has he started for us in 1 1/2 years?

Redknapp and Spurs really are a match made in heaven.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 17, 2009)

bellers has reportedly chucked a strop because we won't let him move to the bottom placed club.  fuck him, send him there, swap him for bent a few mil.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 17, 2009)

I quite agree.  Just flog him now and get a couple of strikers in as replacement.  I was thinking of Lita.  Only about 2m (although they'd prob charge us 4) and proven that he can get goals in the prem.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah good call. lita mightbe a good idea actually.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 17, 2009)

And it would piss of the Blunts even more!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2009)

NO NO NO NO you can't replace out recored signing with leroy bloody lita or some other championship striker & fuck darren bent and all. Didn't want him first time he was rumoured for us danm sure & don't want another spurs reject.

I have no real idea who we should replace bellemy with if he goes though.

Oh and this strop rumour comes from him missing a training seassion on Friday. A voluntery training seassion which most of the older players didn't bother with. I think there were 7 of em missing.

I will eat my words if he isn't in the squad tommrow but I'm fairly sure its just more press bollocks.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2009)

hmmm...NOTW are saying it wasn't our fault.

Is that the first positive newspaper article outside of Samuels???


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2009)

well bellend isn't on the coach for the fulham game according to skysports. I hope my words taste better with salt.

Leroy lita or darren bent are silly ideas though and i hope nani and zola can come up with something better.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2009)

konchesky may have scored goal of the month(at least)! Utter utter bastard!

We seem to be a little more inventive today. Everyones trying the odd little flick and bit of skill. Hoopefully this is zola starting to stamp his mark on the team and long may it continue.

We need someone with pace up front, we lack opptions.


dave


----------



## Batboy (Jan 18, 2009)

3-1 Brilliant ...up yours Bellamy what a great response by the team!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2009)

Played well good game from everyone. Think the score line flattered us a bit though we definatly lacked something upfront and all the goals were a result of a fulham defender fucking up.

Collison, behrami(my new favorite player), illunga and cole all had blinders.

Up to 8th!


dave


----------



## Batboy (Jan 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Played well good game from everyone. Think the score line flattered us a bit though we definatly lacked something upfront and all the goals were a result of a fulham defender fucking up.
> 
> Collison, behrami(my new favorite player), illunga and cole all had blinders.
> 
> ...



I think praise needs to be also given to Zola . as each week goes on I feel better with Zola as manager especially after all the background shit going on he is managing to focus on playing good football and is now getting results on the pitch.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice one.  Get 14m for bellawank, buy that german black kid for 6m and saviola for 4m, lubbly jubbly.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 18, 2009)

We just need to get the tevez business out of the way.  I'm sick of it hanging around.  If they're going to relegate us, do it now!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2009)

I loved our fans singing are you watching bellemy!

twas good work.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2009)

that was a great result, we're really starting to look OK.

and what have they done with carlton?  that fella out there today must be an impersonator, it's the only explanation.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 18, 2009)

tommers said:


> that was a great result, we're really starting to look OK.
> 
> and what have they done with carlton?  that fella out there today must be an impersonator, it's the only explanation.



I'm not sure; I've always had the feeling that he would turn out to be quite a decent player.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 18, 2009)

Someone put this very good analysis about Cole's recent good form




			
				bubbles1966 said:
			
		

> Can I suggest the following:
> 
> 1. He was a prolific young striker
> 
> ...


----------



## Batboy (Jan 19, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Someone put this very good analysis about Cole's recent good form



There is another aspect to all that  - a manager who believes in him, Zola was very clear in his views on Carlton Cole's ability and knew of him from his Chelsea connection/days and that sort of backing has done wonders for Carlton Cole's confidence.

Are you going to the Hartlepool game (you are up that way I believe?)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I've been considering it.  Not sure if there are tickets left.  Also quite an early kick off and it's on ITV...


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2009)

Bid accepted from Man City, apparently.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4816459,00.html

"with an equal offer from Tottenham turned down. "  Poor bungpuss.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 19, 2009)

£14 million for Bellend. Good business if you can find a replacement. Robbie Keane?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2009)

liverpool wont sell him.

Theres stories about sunderland coming in for either davenport or collins today as well. They would allegedly be availible for about 3 million a piece. Which makes me thik its bollocks as collins is worth way way more to us then davenport.

Just looked at our fixtures got hull coming up and then manure and arsenal. We ain't safe yet are we.


dave


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2009)

mattie said:


> Bid accepted from Man City, apparently.
> 
> http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4816459,00.html
> 
> "with an equal offer from Tottenham turned down. "  Poor bungpuss.



5 Live says he's on his was to Citeh for a medical; hope we have a good doctor but damn we do need someone for the next few months


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2009)

twisted said:


> 5 Live says he's on his was to Citeh for a medical; hope we have a good doctor but damn we do need someone for the next few months



I think he's on his way, and agreeing personal terms probably won't be a problem... you've just got to hope his hamstring doesn't go.

We've got to hope we get somebody else in.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2009)

My bets on a young italian striker.

dave


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> My bets on a young italian striker.
> 
> dave



Yeah surely Zola has a good network of contacts and scouts in Italy.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> I think he's on his way, and agreeing personal terms probably won't be a problem... you've just got to hope his hamstring doesn't go.
> 
> We've got to hope we get somebody else in.



Pity we couldn't have fooled you into a straight swap for Jo.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

twisted said:


> Pity we couldn't have fooled you into a straight swap for Jo.



After paying 15 million for that twat Bellamy it's a wonder West Ham couldn't have fooled City into buying Tevez.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah, 15 mil is some good business IMO, considering his age, fitness, and unpredictability.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> yeah, 15 mil is some good business IMO, considering his age, fitness, and unpredictability.



And most importantly lack of neckness and cuntishness.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 19, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> yeah, 15 mil is some good business IMO, considering his age, fitness, and unpredictability.


to be fair, man city were never gonna drive a hard bargain were they!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 19, 2009)

15 mil for a player who spends half the season on the treatment table is good business, and hopefully you can keep Upson and Parker, actually Parker is shit get rid of him too, Collison would fill that gap.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2009)

fuck off is parker shit!

anyway looks like collison has found a home down the left.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> yeah, 15 mil is some good business IMO, considering his age, fitness, and unpredictability.



Very good business.

Podolski is apparently going to Cologne for around 9 Million as he's worried about benchwarming at Bayern.  A 23-year old who's scored a stack of goals in World cup finals and European Championships and was decent enough not to celebrate scoring against his homeland in the World Cup is worth about 2/3 of a constantly injured and mercenary 29 year old who's smacked team mates with golf clubs and sent abusive gloating texts to his ex team-mates.

Shame West ham couldn't have had a look at Podolski, although he seems to have transformed into left midfielder instead of striker.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> liverpool wont sell him.
> 
> Theres stories about sunderland coming in for either davenport or collins today as well. They would allegedly be availible for about 3 million a piece. Which makes me thik its bollocks as collins is worth way way more to us then davenport.
> 
> ...



OK, how about Pennant? There were rumours he's coming to Everton. Please god no.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2009)

err hes a right winger not a striker.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2009)

Also, good to see Dyer on the pitch at last.  Heaven forbid we see Ashton as well this season.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah it was, suprised he didnt get a few more minutes though and was diserpointed that sears didnt get on the pitch considering we were 3-1 up.

I think zola is going off him.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah it was, suprised he didnt get a few more minutes though and was diserpointed that sears didnt get on the pitch considering we were 3-1 up.
> 
> I think zola is going off him.
> 
> ...



You could be right, I think Zola (and equally importantly Clarke) see us playing in the short, sharp passing mode which seems to be something the team have bought into and are doing quite well with.  Not sure if Sears quite suits that at present, although the quick counterattacking I thought would have been perfect for him.  

Maybe just a bit too raw, perhaps a loan would be an idea, can't be good to keep him on the bench and not give him a few minutes when the game's won.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah i really think when bellend has been replaced he needs to go out on loan.

I would have thought sears could play the bellemy type role fairly well though eventually.


dabe


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Just looked at our fixtures got hull coming up and then manure and arsenal. We ain't safe yet are we.
> 
> dave



On the contrary, I think that, barring a points deduction, we will be outsiders for a UEFA cup spot this season.  Zola is really getting the team going.

As to davenport/collins, well if they sell collins for 3m they are fucking mugs.  Davenport can do one, but collins is one of the most underrated players in the Prem.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 19, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 15 mil for a player who spends half the season on the treatment table is good business, and hopefully you can keep Upson and Parker, actually Parker is shit get rid of him too, Collison would fill that gap.



Fuck off; Parker has been class.  As has Collison of course.

I'm sure Collison will one day rue the decision to play for Wales.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> On the contrary, I think that, barring a points deduction, we will be outsiders for a UEFA cup spot this season.  Zola is really getting the team going.



Im not being pessermistic just saying its danm danm close this year. We could only get 1 point out of the next three games and we are 8 points clear of the relegation places I really wouldn't be shocked to see us in 14-15th by the end of those three. 

Then we play the teams around us in Bolton, man city, wigan. I reckon it will be those three games that pretty much determine our season. Lose em and we are in a relagtion fight again win em(or two and a draw) and like you say outside shot of europe.

Of course this will probabley all change cos of cup game etc.

dave


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 19, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Fuck off; Parker has been class.  As has Collison of course.
> 
> I'm sure Collison will one day rue the decision to play for Wales.



 taught me a lesson about going on other teams threads. Nah i got a soft spot for West Ham, one of the proper teams. I Just think Parker is a bit of a dick.


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2009)

bellamy's gone.  it's on the city website.


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> bellamy's gone.  it's on the city website.



Any ideas how much moolah we get, if not too crude a question?

Bowyer gone, Bellamy gone.  Zola in.  We're getting cuddlier.


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2009)

mattie said:


> Any ideas how much moolah we get, if not too crude a question?
> 
> Bowyer gone, Bellamy gone.  Zola in.  We're getting cuddlier.



we're trying to get back the "everyone's 2nd team" title!

the report says undisclosed.  Papers were saying £14 million but whether that's up front or if he scores 200 goals for them or whatever.

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/default.sps?pagegid={DBD12D53-8346-431D-A04F-5D0F8664DE80}&newsid=6625465


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2009)

and as if by magic...

http://www.channel4.com/sport/football_italia/jan19s.html

850k a year? that's a whole lot less than that no-necked golf enthusiast was on.


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> we're trying to get back the "everyone's 2nd team" title!
> 
> the report says undisclosed.  Papers were saying £14 million but whether that's up front or if he scores 200 goals for them or whatever.
> 
> http://www.mcfc.co.uk/default.sps?pagegid={DBD12D53-8346-431D-A04F-5D0F8664DE80}&newsid=6625465




Hopefuly we'll get some payments reasonably quickly so we can turn it back into the squad - apparently Levy is an arse for petty clauses in contracts, one of many reasons we fucked them off.

Assuming we'll get someone in, even on loan - it must be an essential, surely, unless not-fat-frank thinks Di Michele and Tristan will get their acts together?

I'll begin the second-guessing with a Kevin Doyle, but suspect it'll be some European we've never heard of.



eta: Oh, interesting - but I'm always a bit wary of going for players who can't get into first teams.  Di Michele for example.  Still, being Italian he'll have a cheeky smile instead of Bellend's sneer.  That's a plus.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 19, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> taught me a lesson about going on other teams threads. Nah i got a soft spot for West Ham, one of the proper teams. I Just think Parker is a bit of a dick.



He's injury prone, I guess, but if it wasn't for that he'd be one of the top English midfielders...


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2009)

mattie said:


> eta: Oh, interesting - but I'm always a bit wary of going for players who can't get into first teams.  Di Michele for example.  Still, being Italian he'll have a cheeky smile instead of Bellend's sneer.  That's a plus.



Yeah, he looks like a bit of a gamble but you never know.  It should also be pointed out that the current Fiorentina front 2 is Mutu and Gilardino so he'd have to go some to get into the team in front of them.  Plus, Zola worked with him in the U-21s so he'll know what he's like.  Only thing is it'll take him some time to settle in but surely we can manage to get 13 points in the next 16 games?

Zola is starting to get his own players in and, if it happens, then I guess we'll be spending some money which will put paid to the "administration in 6 months" brigade.

I like it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 19, 2009)

Let's see if Zola gets to spend the 14m.  If so we can feel a bit less worried about everything.
Some people are saying that Bellamy's strop was invented by the club.


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Let's see if Zola gets to spend the 14m.  If so we can feel a bit less worried about everything.
> Some people are saying that Bellamy's strop was invented by the club.



Even half of it would get a decent young striker in, assuming one can be found and convinced.

I know Bellend did have a proper pop a few weeks back, but the reasons for his omission from the Fulham game do seem a bit odd.


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> Yeah, he looks like a bit of a gamble but you never know.  It should also be pointed out that the current Fiorentina front 2 is Mutu and Gilardino so he'd have to go some to get into the team in front of them.  Plus, Zola worked with him in the U-21s so he'll know what he's like.  Only thing is it'll take him some time to settle in but surely we can manage to get 13 points in the next 16 games?
> 
> Zola is starting to get his own players in and, if it happens, then I guess we'll be spending some money which will put paid to the "administration in 6 months" brigade.
> 
> I like it.



Yep, Zola/Clarke have made some reasonably astute moves - not yet totally convinced by the transfers to date, but we shall see.  They seem to have a plan which isn't fixated in the short term which encourages me greatly.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2009)

After the fulham game zola was aaying he expects to be able to spend the money.

Guess its going to be about now we find out if our owners word is worth anything.

I reckon it will be panzzini that comes in but who knows. We actually have a scouting network these days and so far its paid off quite well in the complete unkonown of illunga(i thought we were mad at the time) so lets see if nani is worth his wages and all.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Let's see if Zola gets to spend the 14m.  If so we can feel a bit less worried about everything.
> Some people are saying that Bellamy's strop was invented by the club.




Who cares if it was?  He wanted to go, he went.  As long as zola gets a large proportion of the money to spend then great.

Man City have just spent £14million on a 29 year old who was out injured for the whole of last year and has caused trouble at every club he's been at.

brilliant work.


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I reckon it will be panzzini that comes in but who knows.



Doubt it dave, he's just moved to another Italian club.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2009)

well thats just made me look like a knob.

This is why i need the new champ manager I haven't got a clue whos coming through at the minute. How can i pre judge our signings?


dave(lacking a scouting network)


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> well thats just made me look like a knob.
> 
> This is why i need the new champ manager I haven't got a clue whos coming through at the minute. How can i pre judge our signings?




sorry mate.  It's Sampdoria he's moved to BTW.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giampaolo_Pazzini


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2009)

i will live!

Be nice to see a few rumours about us signing a player rather then letting em go!!!

Oh yeahy brum have decided to not renew quashie's loan

Oh and a week ago i was going to post how jullian dicks(LEGEND) was now a manager but forgot entirely.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_conf/7813592.stm

I demand he becomes good enough to manage us in 5/7 years time.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2009)

I didn't listen to it but apparently curbishley just did a 2hour interview on talksport.  Said that rumours of our demise are much exaggerated, and that he met with Duckers in the last week of his time here and was told that wages were 59% of turnover - which isn't at all bad for a PL club...

Interesting...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah also nice to hear Curbs underlining the stuff about how it wasn't just tevez who kept us up.  The only question is why, as our manager, didn't he point this out to people before.


----------



## zoltan (Jan 19, 2009)

Bellers for £14M ? The Hams should be rubbing their hands with glee

He is fuckin great when he is fit & has his head in the right place, but a liability when hes got the arse - Robson managed to get the best out of him by constant attention for a few years and he made some wonderful memories ( Last second winner at Feyenood to get NUFC thro' to the CL second group stage) - Whereas Souness just grabbed him by the throat on the training ground= end of story

Who next for the Man city ? Temuri Ketsbaiha ?


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...a-bids-16310m-for-german-starlet-1451445.html

gumpf.  We're not going to spend £10 million on a player are we?

good quotes from duxbury though.  You can say lots of things about that man, but he knows how to spin a situation.

what's the deal with fred?  I thought he was good but lyon are letting him go for about £3million or something


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 20, 2009)

zoltan said:


> ( Last second winner at Feyenood to get NUFC thro' to the CL second group stage)


 
That was fucking glorious. Dyer hit it across goal and Bellend smashed it straight through the keeper with only an outstretched peg. Still a fucking twat, though.


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Still a fucking twat, though.





absolutely.  I feel like we've bonded in the last few days.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...a-bids-16310m-for-german-starlet-1451445.html
> 
> gumpf.  We're not going to spend £10 million on a player are we?
> 
> ...



If we do buy him, imagine the message it will send out.  Will shut up the press for a bit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> absolutely.  I feel like we've bonded in the last few days.



Do you think he sees football as like collecting cards?  Is it his aim to play for every club in the division before he retires?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

I like the sound of 





> with the club vowing never to sell one of their leading players to Tottenham Hotspur ever again.



The most humiliating part of getting relegated wasn't when Chelskov started singing "West Ham are our feeder club" (which was bad enough), but when Spuds started doing so too.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, and good going guys, the ground we're making on the barcodes is magnificent.  We'll win the league at this rate


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Fuck off; Parker has been class.  As has Collison of course.
> 
> I'm sure Collison will one day rue the decision to play for Wales.


I thought Collison looking like an outstanding prospect on Saturday, lively, good touch, intelligent movement around the field.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

Couldn't concur more.  Wales are going to be some team in 2012.  Collison, Bale (I'm sure a good player, Spuds have just ruined him as usual) and Ramsey!


----------



## mattie (Jan 20, 2009)

This is building up nicely - I think whoever we get in will give us an indication of just how clued up the management and scouting really is, but I'm optimistic - very few false moves thus far and some clear-headed and strong-willed decisions have been made.  Good for all involved.

I'm much happier with this quiet and decent professionalism than all the shenanigins about getting in megabucks players of a few years back.  It just never sat right.  And it failed.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 20, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> That was fucking glorious. Dyer hit it across goal and Bellend smashed it straight through the keeper with only an outstretched peg. Still a fucking twat, though.


Has Bellend ever left a club in anything other than rancourous circumstances?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd like to see him back here and hopefully Barton will put his head in a fridge. And the world can free of both of them.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 20, 2009)

One of the papers has us after Mario Balotelli an 18 year old from inter.

I'm glad curbs doesn't hate us. Its good to see shame Frank lumplard didn't have as much class.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Jan 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Couldn't concur more.  Wales are going to be some team in 2012.  Collison, Bale (I'm sure a good player, Spuds have just ruined him as usual) and Ramsey!



Bale is cursed.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 20, 2009)

Spurs are shit.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Couldn't concur more.  Wales are going to be some team in 2012.  Collison, Bale (I'm sure a good player, Spuds have just ruined him as usual) and Ramsey!



you forgot about collins! hes's welsh and not half bad. A ginger coloussus.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 20, 2009)

An abomination.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> An abomination.



Who Collins?  He's the most underrated player in the Prem.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 20, 2009)

A ginge.


----------



## mattie (Jan 20, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> A ginge.



The sign of a warrior


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 20, 2009)

A troll.


----------



## mattie (Jan 20, 2009)

He's a bit lanky for that I think.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 20, 2009)

To be fair I agree with refused. Come the revelution hair dye or death will be his only choices.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> To be fair I agree with refused. Come the revelution hair dye or death will be his only choices.
> 
> dave



I don't think you have to worry, he's half-bald already.

It's all the warring.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 20, 2009)

Or the mutant genes.


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2009)

Osvaldo's gone to bologna.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

Damn it.  This is going to be like the last transfer window where our fans were mooting everyone under the sun and we got ilunga and di michele.

Still, ilunga was a good signing...


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Damn it.  This is going to be like the last transfer window where our fans were mooting everyone under the sun and we got ilunga and di michele.
> 
> Still, ilunga was a good signing...



hmmmm... still a while to go yet...  but it wouldn't surprise me.

It'll be some unknown italian kid.

On loan.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.sport.co.uk/news/Football/12893/Zola_eyes_Crespo_as_short_term_option.aspx


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> http://www.sport.co.uk/news/Football/12893/Zola_eyes_Crespo_as_short_term_option.aspx



god, I'm going to sound like a cock cos, you know, it's crespo and I would be amazed if he decided he wanted to come to west ham but I don't really want a "short term solution".  I want somebody to get excited about for the future, not just for the next 3 months.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree.  The stupid thing is that we have a silly number of strikers on the books already.  Just that none of them are quite 'there' other than Cole who is looking shit-hot for the first time in his career at this level..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 20, 2009)

A bit like Shola Ameobi.


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I agree.  The stupid thing is that we have a silly number of strikers on the books already.  Just that none of them are quite 'there' other than Cole who is looking shit-hot for the first time in his career at this level..



I would just have a suspicion that they'd get him on loan till the summer and then hope everybody forgets about the £14 million they trousered from bellamy.

And he wouldn't come to us anyway.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 20, 2009)

No no carlton cole scores the odd goal.

If you slag offf our strikers too much i will have to mention xisco.

Nah don't like the idea of crespo and doubt he would come. But if it gest to the last couple of days of the transfer window fair enough.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

I said other than cole.

Seriously though.  Tristan - never going to be at his best.  DI Michele - again, journeyman.  Sears - promising but needs more experience. Ashton - might as well have a corpse in our team.


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I said other than cole.
> 
> Seriously though.  Tristan - never going to be at his best.  DI Michele - again, journeyman.  Sears - promising but needs more experience. Ashton - might as well have a corpse in our team.



You forgot Luis Boa Morte.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> You forgot Luis Boa Morte.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 20, 2009)

mr dog i meant in responce to refuseds silly comparison between ameobi and our wonderful carlton!

LBM is a midfielder.

Yeah tristan does seem like a complete waste of wages. Dimichelle isnt too bad a third  or perferably 4th choice. 


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

I wonder what the story is with tristan.  surely if we're trying to trim our books, why would we have taken on a journeyman like that (who has no chance of getting a game)?


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree.  I think it might be about attracting other Italians, IYSWIM.  Get a couple in there and more will follow.


----------



## mattie (Jan 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> http://www.sport.co.uk/news/Football/12893/Zola_eyes_Crespo_as_short_term_option.aspx



Haven't we tried things like this before and got kicked in the bollocks?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> Haven't we tried things like this before and got kicked in the bollocks?



TBF looks like a third-rate crappy rumours site which says it...


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2009)

Is this a good time to mention that the free world is now led by a West Ham fan?

By the way on the debate about Wales 2012 vintage you forgot Joe Ledley!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 20, 2009)

really? thats sweet.

Do we get a free stadium out of it or something like that? Maybe a nice bailout from the us governemnt to the Icelandic banks to help preserve world markets or something equally as tenuious.



dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 20, 2009)

Can we declare war on certain parts of Sheffield?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> Can we declare war on certain parts of Sheffield?



Why not the whole of Sheffield?


----------



## mattie (Jan 20, 2009)

1927 said:


> Why not the whole of Sheffield?



True, received wisdom says it's a bit beyond the capabilities of the US army to reliably hit anything smaller than a large city.

Maybe parts of Wigan will take some collateral.  Namely Dave Whelan's house.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like we might be in contact with bresica abut that german kid. Nani used to be general manager there.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm4UaMJzMzE

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 21, 2009)

Wicked if we sign him.  Paying that much money for a player, while risky, might shut the press up.


----------



## Batboy (Jan 21, 2009)

Some newspaper reports suggesting that Capello might play Carlton Cole against Spain especially if Rooney is injured.


----------



## tommers (Jan 21, 2009)

Batboy said:


> Some newspaper reports suggesting that Capello might play Carlton Cole against Spain especially if Rooney is injured.




That would be weird.    He's playing well but... come on...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Wicked if we sign him.  Paying that much money for a player, while risky, might shut the press up.



nothing will shut the press up, you fool.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> Is this a good time to mention that the free world is now led by a West Ham fan?
> 
> By the way on the debate about Wales 2012 vintage you forgot Joe Ledley!



I go and say that about Joe yesterday and now Hammers have made an offer for him.  

Me with Cardiff hat on with West Ham hat on


----------



## tommers (Jan 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> I go and say that about Joe yesterday and now Hammers have made an offer for him.
> 
> Me with Cardiff hat on with West Ham hat on



what's he like?  I remember him from the fa cup run last year but is he that good?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> I go and say that about Joe yesterday and now Hammers have made an offer for him.
> 
> Me with Cardiff hat on with West Ham hat on



Spooky, when I saw you post that I assumed that it was because you knew about us approaching Cardiff for him


----------



## 1927 (Jan 21, 2009)

tommers said:


> what's he like?  I remember him from the fa cup run last year but is he that good?



West Ham have offered £5m for him, we turned down £6m in August. He is a good player and is worth every penny of that, I think(hope) that he will hang on til the summer to see if Cardiff can get into the PL. He's a local boy, captain, and would love to lead us out at the new stadium. He certainly wouldnt look out of place in the West Ham team, he's not quite Joe Cole, but he'd do!


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't see you taking 5 when you've already turned down 6, 1927.  I'd be happy to see him at  the Boleyn myself, but I expect we'll have to up the readies.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 22, 2009)

does he play left mainly? 

If so we could do with a body if boa morte leaves but 6 million is a lot of money for someone whom i don't think would get in the starting 11. Hes not better then collison and hes danm suree not better then parker or noble.

Don't really see the point.

Quashie is going to wolves for the rest of the season by the looks of things.


dave


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Jan 22, 2009)

.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah LV, we've already started a thread on this!


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Jan 22, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> yeah LV, we've already started a thread on this!




Argh! Just seen it. Serves me right for not checking first. Guess wanting to point out the Yuckshire slags hypocrisy got the better of me


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 23, 2009)

Apparently spuds also tried to sign cole for 9m!


----------



## mattie (Jan 23, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently spuds also tried to sign cole for 9m!



Carlton?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah...

They can fuck off.  We've been developing from a pretty pony player to a fairly handy one, after all.  What right do spuds have to then take him off our hands and turn him back into a donkey?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 23, 2009)

Innit twats! and like we are going to sell our two starting strikers, that would be suicdal.

Almost every paper has us about to sign or signed allready the german kid from brescia. The story seems to have legs, so might just possibly be true, maybe.


dave


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)

Youse have scored. A goal.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)

And another.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 24, 2009)

Top notch boys, carry on this way!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2009)

(((Hartlepool)))


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)

Down with this sort of thing.


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2009)

Excellent.  Last 16 here we come.

Respect to Hartlepool, and that wasn't a penalty but I thought we did alright.  Few hairy moments in the first half but not really troubled otherwise...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah decent solid performance.  Good finish from behrami.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2009)

Never a penelty but i can't work out how he wasn't sent off. Diliberate handball and i'm fairly sure dimichelle would have hit it first time. Officials got it very wrong.

Decent performeces as usual from collins, parker and Behrami.

Yet more stoies today about us signing Savio Nsereko.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 24, 2009)

I did fear that Carlton would get sent off with his first yellow card.

Yeah I keep reading that nsereko is more or less signed.

It's very unlike us to spend 9m on a 19 year old...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2009)

Never ever a sending off.

I'm fairly sure that the defender ran into cole a bit and that put him off balence and into the keepr a bit. It looks like he had lost his footing a bit, want to see it again though, was weird they didnt talk about it at half time.

The yellow for illunga was a bit harsh as well. 2 Hartlepool players looked like they were going to(or wanted to) stamp on cole while he was on the floor covering his face. Illunga did the right thing in getting between them as quickly as possible.

Whatever though.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah, I thought the same about Illunga.  The commentator said something like "it was crazy and completely unnecessary" but to me it looked like he was just breaking things up and stopping it escalating.

Doesn't matter though, really.


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2009)

Almost un-West Ham-like in its professionalism.

What have Zola and Clarke unleashed?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 24, 2009)

mattie said:


> Almost un-West Ham-like in its professionalism.
> 
> What have Zola and Clarke unleashed?



It's very unusual isn't it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds like nsereko is more or less a done deal.  But the downside is that, going from what people have said on kumb, we won't be signing anyone else.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2009)

what else would you say we need?

Unless someone else leaves i'm happy with that.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2009)

so... boro in the cup?  Not the best draw for me personally but not bad for the club.

Earlier on I saw the numbers up on Setanta and thought we'd drawn fulham at home.  Would have been happy with that but anything at home as long as it's not the "top 4" is decent enough...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 25, 2009)

Isn't lemontop a boro fan?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 25, 2009)

Ah that must be what you meant by 'me personally'.

Doh.


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Isn't lemontop a boro fan?




Well yeah, exactly.  We've only recently settled our differences from the semi final 3 years ago.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> Well yeah, exactly.  We've only recently settled our differences from the semi final 3 years ago.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanted sheffield.

I see no good reason why we cant beat boro though so decent draw.

Tommers at least then you'll have something to be guienly upset about rather then making up silly excuses like having to ask a cashier for a plastic bag.

I am reliably infromed that Davidson is off to sunderland tommrow. They like our defenders.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 25, 2009)

Davidson?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 25, 2009)

You mean Davenport?

TBH I'm a tad worried about our defence...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah davernport.

really?

centre backs we have: upson & collins as starters with tomkins, sepctor and lucas neil able to play there as well. Think we are fine centre back wise. 

llunga getting ijured is the only one that we lack cover for, but neil and spector can both fill in there. Right back certaionly isnt a problem with fubert, berhami & spector being able to play there if something happens to neil.

Defence is the very least of out problems i reckon.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2009)

Davenport's off cos of his hissy fit about being on the bench isn't he?

He did alright before the ginger colossus came back but, like dave says, we're covered in that area I think.  Tomkins did OK yesterday for example.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> Davenport's off cos of his hissy fit about being on the bench isn't he?



yeah he thought he should be guarenteed a starting place after his umm 8 games he strated this year and that he was clearly better then collins and i'm not playing!

knobbler.

dave


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Jan 26, 2009)

Bit of a strange decision for Mullins to be gone. 

I do hope they have adequet cover, other than Specs or we might find ourselves in a bit of poo poo...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2009)

mullins??? where he going????


AHHHHH just seen on skysports new that juventus have made an approach for carlton cole.

Funniest thing i have ever heard!


dave


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Jan 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> mullins??? where he going????
> 
> 
> AHHHHH just seen on skysports new that juventus have made an approach for carlton cole.
> ...



Gone to Pompy for an 'undisclosed' amount.

Yeah, CFC for Juve lolz


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 26, 2009)

Pompey?  Harsh.  Who have we got lined up to replace him then?  I liked Mullins, but if we get a good replacement it will be another sign that the management are looking to improve rather than rest.  Again with the Carlton Cole rumours... FFS, we take ages to get him any good and now everyone wants a bit.  Wait til he turns shit again, then flog him at a massive price to Spuds.


----------



## mattie (Jan 26, 2009)

Can I take Mullins' departure as being the official end of 'Parker to City/spuds/etc'?

They've kept true to their word about trimming squad players, as Bluey says it'll be a very good sign indeed if we can get a quality replacement in - as LV says, we might be a touch short in midfield now.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2009)

i wonder how much we got from him.

This is weird i dont think i hate anyone at our............... boa morte!... phew.


Umm think stephen appiah is still availible on a free. If i rmemeber correctly he can play centre back as well so could make sense if he is fit still(not had a club since the summer).


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i wonder how much we got from him.
> 
> This is weird i dont think i hate anyone at our............... boa morte!... phew.
> 
> ...



So close!

Not sure about appiah, I've heard of a few clubs going after him but none snapped him up - not exactly inspring me with confidence.  Has anyone seen him play?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2009)

sky are saying we sold mullins for a millionish and the  nsereko  will be done today.

Yeah i've seen appiah play in championsleague for fenerbache looked a good player, think i saw him play in african nations as well and thought he looked decent, smaller then i epeted if memory serves.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2009)

Bit gutted about Mullins, he was always dependable, never moaned.  Doesn't really make sense to me; he's gone, bowyer too... so who's backup to Parker?  Spector?

And, if we only got a million, and not much wages saved then it doesn't really make sense...


----------



## mattie (Jan 26, 2009)

Apparently the signing of whatshischops from Brescia will be announced today.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7851056.stm


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2009)

mattie said:


> Apparently the signing of whatshischops from Brescia will be announced today.
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7851056.stm



Good, I've just transferred him into my FIFA09 team.  He isn't very good, but I'm sure he'll improve.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> mullins??? where he going????
> 
> 
> AHHHHH just seen on skysports new that juventus have made an approach for carlton cole.
> ...



Indeed.

This has been quite a weird transfer window all told!  The Kaka stuff, the haggling between spuds and citeh over bellamy, us having feared all our best players would be leaving but in the end it's been only mainly fringe players, us signing (hopefully) one of the shithottest prospects in europe (how often do we do that?), etc.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 26, 2009)

But yeah I'm a bit concerned that our squad may be a tad thin now.  If we can keep everyone fit it shoudl be fine, but as we know, that's a big if with some of our 'stars'.

That said, it seems that Zola and clarke have got well on top of that side of things.


----------



## Batboy (Jan 27, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> But yeah I'm a bit concerned that our squad may be a tad thin now.  If we can keep everyone fit it shoudl be fine, but as we know, that's a big if with some of our 'stars'.
> 
> That said, it seems that Zola and clarke have got well on top of that side of things.



Dyers injured again!


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 27, 2009)

Batboy said:


> Dyers injured again!


 

What's he done now FFS.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2009)

nothing big though just a tight calf. My understanding is he will be fit enough to be on the bench again for the arsenal game if not the game against hull tommrow. He played most of the first half of a resreve game last week and had a bit of a reacton, its to be expected after being out that long.

nsarko is signed.

what happend to this firesale thingy majigger again?

Apparently we had a 5million quid bid turned down for joe ledley.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what happend to this firesale thingy majigger again?



That's the main thing isn't it?  We spent, what £5-9 million on this kid... not exactly the actions of a club that could go into admin this year.  Bloody press, getting us all worried...


----------



## Batboy (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone going to the game tonight against Hull City? I am taking my youngest son he has a 100% record of seeing them win every time (6 games)...maybe i shouldn't say that!


----------



## Batboy (Jan 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> Apparently the signing of whatshischops from Brescia will be announced today.
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7851056.stm



I read that as Paulo Wanchope!


----------



## SK. (Jan 28, 2009)

> West Ham have made a £4m bid for Spartak Moscow midfielder Radoslav Kovac. (Daily Mirror)



Looks ok I think from what I can see.  Here's a Youtube video showing a few clips of him.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2009)

i've alwyas been impressed with him for the czech republic.

I reckon the hull game tonight is pretty much season defining.

4/5 points clear of man city and spurs. arsneal and man united next two games. 

Win and i reckon europe is actually doable. Draw and we will start being under real pressure from city and spurs by the end of Feb(away at bolton is never easy either) and we will need to finish above them both for europe.

Lose and i think we will have to look over our shoulders a tiny bit but not really and end up top few places of the bottom half. 


dave


----------



## SK. (Jan 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i've alwyas been impressed with him for the czech republic.



Thing is no problem getting him but 30yr old and not sure if we really need another defensive midfielder but I do have faith in Zola and Clarke knowing what they are doing so bring him on if it's true.



kained&able said:


> I reckon the hull game tonight is pretty much season defining.
> 
> 4/5 points clear of man city and spurs. arsneal and man united next two games.
> 
> ...



Pretty much sums up the conversation I had this morning, we really should win tonight for that little gap.  Like everyone else I would love to get into Eurpoe but for me I want it more to stay above the Spuds .... THAT must happen.

Oh and apparently this is Harry Redknapp's guide/tactics for dealing with the media


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2009)

nsarko has recieved clearence and should be on the bench tonight.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 28, 2009)

top notch.  now all we got to do is win


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2009)

WHY CAN'T WE SCORE????

Thats at least 7 ridiculously good oppitunites we have had in foirst 30 mins.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank fuck.

I thought it was going to be one of those games

Good stream here
http://livefooty.doctor-serv.com/wed28.1/WestHam_Hull.html


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 28, 2009)

We look rather smart at the moment, it must be said


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 28, 2009)

^ Gotta agree,west ham looking good. Good game so far.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 28, 2009)

We are doing everything but score. 

Not seen us play like this in quite some time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys should be 3-0 up.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2009)

it has been rather sexy so far. Can't believe we aren't at least three up.

Di Michelle looks like he has dceided h is a footballer again(other then that comical miss)

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 28, 2009)

The last time I think we have played like this was in Pardew's first season back up.

Zola is working miracles with what looked like a rather limited squad.

If ashton wasn't a walking casualty unit we'd be really rather tasty.


----------



## SK. (Jan 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Good stream here
> http://livefooty.doctor-serv.com/wed28.1/WestHam_Hull.html



Seem to have lost that stream now and can't get back on  we were certainly looking good though


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 28, 2009)

bring on nsereko ffs, let's see the boy in action!


----------



## SK. (Jan 28, 2009)

Listening to a radio stream now.  Must admit we sound good and yup lets get a first look at him at home.


----------



## SK. (Jan 28, 2009)

good result but lets hope that Savio learns very soon that when near the box don't pass to Boa Morte


----------



## kained&able (Jan 28, 2009)

well that was great, even boa bloody morte looked competent.

Scott parker should be given the captaincy as he clearly acts like it.


good stuff.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 28, 2009)

i thought he had been given it   where did i get that from?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 29, 2009)

he was captain against hartlepool cos neil was rested and tonight andy gray misspoke and called him captain when di michelle got subbed.

But he ain't. It's still Neil, who to be fair isnt a bad captain but parker is proper growing into the role.

Match of the day didnt make us look sexy enough.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2009)

I've just got home from work and seen half of the MOTD highlights.  That move when Collison hit the post... blimey. Looking forward to watching the whole match tomorrow. 

Was listening to the radio, sounded like it could have been 5.


----------



## Batboy (Jan 29, 2009)

Went to the game last night and I have to say the Hammers played brilliant score could have been 8-0, with good passing attacking football and Carlton Cole fucking hell three months ago everyone on these boards were moaning about him... he played a blinder as did Michele. Cole for England? On this form yep could see it; flicks, tricks, muscling his way around, laying off, intelligent passing he was showing it all, an absolute handful. Parker played well winning almost every tackle. An all round great display that if not for the woodwork being hit and the Hull Keeper who played out of his skin,would have been a rout.


Who needs Craig Bellamy?


----------



## Batboy (Jan 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> I've just got home from work and seen half of the MOTD highlights.  That move when Collison hit the post... blimey. Looking forward to watching the whole match tomorrow.
> .



That move was sublime!


----------



## Batboy (Jan 29, 2009)

SK. said:


> good result but lets hope that Savio learns very soon that when near the box don't pass to Boa Morte



  I'm amazed anyone passes to Boa Morte how the fuck does he get on pitch? I can only think that in order to sell him that West Ham need to show him playing but that's a double edged sword! He missed an absolute sitter.


----------



## SK. (Jan 29, 2009)

> West Ham are hoping to sign Inter Milan striker Mario Balotelli. (Daily Express)



I thought this one had already been mentioned in the press and denied as not going to happen? or have I got the wrong person?

Also more on this one



> West Ham have agreed a loan deal for Spartak Moscow midfielder Radoslav Kovac. (Daily Mail)



Must admit I am liking this one a bit more as I find out more.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 29, 2009)

balatoili isnt happening. Inter have said he isnt moving. Nani says he hasn't talked to him or inter.

kovac is.probably

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_4867811,00.html

danm his wifey is hot








dave


----------



## SK. (Jan 29, 2009)

Lets see if West Ham can win something.  the FA official site is running it's player of the round thingy for the FA cup and one of the options is Scott Parker.  Vote Here LINK


----------



## kained&able (Jan 29, 2009)

he is winng handsomly thus far as well.

I proper love scotty parker. Great player, exactly what you need in yur team so that the attacking players can go out and express themselves like thier name was dr dre.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 29, 2009)

So, Europe a possibility then?

I'd be amazed given our recent past, but we are playing pretty well and it's a pretty tight league this year.  Remind me, how for down do European places go?

*hopes he doesn't sound like a spuds fan*


----------



## kained&able (Jan 29, 2009)

Umm its certainly a possibility,. Man city winning last night was a bugger though.

If we can stay close to where we are by the end of feb then i will start believeing.

Other then city, hull and wigan are the teams around us and hull are in free fall and we should pick up more points then wigan.

To be quite honest though i think it will need man united to do the noble thing and stuff spurs in the league cup for us to stand even a slim chance.

Finishing above man city is going to be a tough challenge.

I think it goes down to 7th if we are lucky, mattie.


Intertwobob could well happen though. 

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> So, Europe a possibility then?
> 
> I'd be amazed given our recent past, but we are playing pretty well and it's a pretty tight league this year.  Remind me, how for down do European places go?
> 
> *hopes he doesn't sound like a spuds fan*



UEFA has to be.  If the FA Cup is all-big four and man u win the league cup, 6th and 7th will go to the UEFA.  We've got more than a chance of that.

Remember, wigan are only ahead of us on goal difference and everton have just lost their key player to injury.

Of course, I don't want to jinx things, it's just that we seem to be playing good football which is actually getting better with each game.


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> UEFA has to be.  If the FA Cup is all-big four and man u win the league cup, 6th and 7th will go to the UEFA.  We've got more than a chance of that.
> 
> Remember, wigan are only ahead of us on goal difference and everton have just lost their key player to injury.
> 
> Of course, I don't want to jinx things, it's just that we seem to be playing good football which is actually getting better with each game.



let's see where we are after man utd and arsenal.

we've had a good run but we've beaten hull, portsmouth, stoke, barnsley, hartlepool... it's the same reason I wasn't too down when we didn't win for 9 games or whatever.. we were playing man utd, chelsea, liverpool, villa, everton and spurs...

be good if it happened though and things do seem to have clicked. 

I am quite excited about a possible cup run...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 30, 2009)

I definitely bear in mind what you're saying.  However, it's the fact that we're getting the results against these teams which cheers me up; usually we'd have buggered up at least a couple of those


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I definitely bear in mind what you're saying.  However, it's the fact that we're getting the results against these teams which cheers me up; usually we'd have buggered up at least a couple of those



that's the west ham way!

It's weird though, this is the most positive I've felt about West Ham since the start of the 2006 season... so expect it all to go tits up then.


----------



## Batboy (Jan 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> that's the west ham way!
> 
> It's weird though, this is the most positive I've felt about West Ham since the start of the 2006 season... so expect it all to go tits up then.



Funny enough I don't expect it to go all tits up, the confidence is there the quality is there too, this was best I have seen them play for some time the passing and movement was brilliant.  

I think this Saturday will be a defining moment for the season. From what I saw on Wednesday night Arsenal are in for a game and I expect West Ham to surprise them down at the Emirates which is great as I live around the corner to the ground and I am surrounded by Gooners in my life - hope to get tickets and see a result...

And of course the week after that is Man U...

I am fully expecting at least 4 points out of those two games..........anything else is just not acceptable!


----------



## mattie (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd suggest that we stand a chance in part because other teams around us don't look so hot

Outside the top 5*  Everton have no fit strikers, Wigan have lost their better players (much as Bruce and Whelan are twats it's still pretty sad), Man City look a bit unsettled and defensively poor, Fulham Sunderland, Bolton, Pompey etc all look average.  I still think spuds should be doing better, some quality in there despite everything that's happened.

I'd rather we got into Europe by being a decent team than by the failure of others, but I think we're well placed compared to our competitors for a European spot.


* I think Villa are assembling a decent squad but have had more than their fair share of luck, c.f. Hull in early parts of the season, however they're comfortably the best of the 'non-big-four' at present.  A few injuries could really screw them - namely Ashley Young - but I hope they can keep it going.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> that's the west ham way!
> 
> It's weird though, this is the most positive I've felt about West Ham since the start of the 2006 season... so expect it all to go tits up then.



For me, the way we're playing at the moment reminds me of 2005-2006 a bit.  Remember that home game with birmingham (3-0, bruce being humiliated etc).  The hull game was a bit like that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 30, 2009)

Batboy said:


> Funny enough I don't expect it to go all tits up, the confidence is there the quality is there too, this was best I have seen them play for some time the passing and movement was brilliant.
> 
> I think this Saturday will be a defining moment for the season. From what I saw on Wednesday night Arsenal are in for a game and I expect West Ham to surprise them down at the Emirates which is great as I live around the corner to the ground and I am surrounded by Gooners in my life - hope to get tickets and see a result...



I'm expecting a draw.



> I am fully expecting at least 4 points out of those two games..........anything else is just not acceptable!



Now you're being OTT


----------



## kained&able (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm sorry but no team outside of chelsea can look at arsneal and man united and say i EXPECT 4 points. Even them i'd start calling deluded fools.

Thats crazy.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm sorry but no team outside of chelsea can look at arsneal and man united and say i EXPECT 4 points. Even them i'd start calling deluded fools.
> 
> Thats crazy.
> 
> ...



I quite agree.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 30, 2009)

WE ARE NOT SPURS!!!!

No delusions allowed!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 30, 2009)

It's ridiculous to go into any pair of fixtures expecting 4 points iMo...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 30, 2009)

see giles barnes is going to be loaned out to a prmeiship club.

Anything to do with us?

west brom and fulham seem to be the rumours but its fairly well known that we were going to sign him.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 30, 2009)

If we can get 4 points out of playing all of the big four i'll be happy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 30, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> If we can get 4 points out of playing all of the big four i'll be happy.



Agreed.


----------



## strung out (Jan 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> see giles barnes is going to be loaned out to a prmeiship club.



confirmed as fulham


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2009)

strung_out said:


> confirmed as fulham



oh, that's a shame, would have liked him here....


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't get much opportunity to post here atm, so it's nice to pop in and see the misery continues apace. 

/Luv's 'is mum, get up them apples and pears, knees up, knees up, salt of the erth


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Don't get much opportunity to post here atm, so it's nice to pop in and see the misery continues apace.
> 
> /Luv's 'is mum, get up them apples and pears, knees up, knees up, salt of the erth





we're all well happy.

it's you lot who are miserable.

genuinely


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 30, 2009)

Just a drive-by dig in the ribs. Hopefully I'll have more time for wind ups soon.

Cheers.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 30, 2009)

we are very happy hammers what you on about la?

dave


----------



## Batboy (Jan 30, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I'm expecting a draw.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're being OTT



You just don't wan't to put the mockers on it!


----------



## Batboy (Jan 30, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Just a drive-by dig in the ribs. Hopefully I'll have more time for wind ups soon.
> 
> Cheers.



how's the Championship these days?


----------



## Batboy (Jan 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm sorry but no team outside of chelsea can look at arsneal and man united and say i EXPECT 4 points. Even them i'd start calling deluded fools.
> 
> Thats crazy.
> 
> ...




Delusion is bliss!

 I am surrounded by the Gooners at home (I live in Highbury) and at work and oh so want to ram it up them on Monday. My business partner is a Gooner and he has a glass framed autographed shirt in our office, we had a refit in the office this week and I hung his framed shirt in the toilet. He hasn't spoke to me all week.

On a serious note I think we will give both Arsenal and Man U a game and we have good records in recent years against both of them so why not 4 points?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 30, 2009)

Batboy said:


> You just don't wan't to put the mockers on it!



It's not that.  (Despite the fact that I am the forum jinxer).

It's just that realistically, how often do we win at arsenal?

We can't let the fact that we've won there in 2 out of 3 seasons since we came back up get in the way out of the fact that, in the past, it has always been one of our worst places to go along with anfield.


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Jan 30, 2009)

Faubert to Real Madrid!

The only thing I can think of is that they're short of a Vin Diesel look-a-like at the Santiago Bernabeu


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucan Vortex said:


> Faubert to Real Madrid!
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that they're short of a Vin Diesel look-a-like at the Santiago Bernabeu


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 31, 2009)

Faubert is consistently one of the worst players I've ever seen in the EPL.  WTF are Real Madrid thinking ?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Faubert is consistently one of the worst players I've ever seen in the EPL.  WTF are Real Madrid thinking ?



Definitely one of the stories of the transfer window!


----------



## Batboy (Jan 31, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's not that.  (Despite the fact that I am the forum jinxer).
> 
> It's just that realistically, how often do we win at arsenal?
> 
> We can't let the fact that we've won there in 2 out of 3 seasons since we came back up get in the way out of the fact that, in the past, it has always been one of our worst places to go along with anfield.



Good post. We will win then.


----------



## Batboy (Jan 31, 2009)

Lucan Vortex said:


> Faubert to Real Madrid!
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that they're short of a Vin Diesel look-a-like at the Santiago Bernabeu



Has been confirmed Faubert is going out on to Real Madrid on loan until the end of the season apparently to replace Beckham?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2009)

err beckham hasn't played for real for time, i don't understand.

Bordeux fans will tell you that faubert is a class player, i don't really understand why but according to my cousins we have killed his carear and he should be playing in the champions league.

kovac signed is a good thing didn't realise he played centre back as well. Gives us another option there as well as lots of bite to the midfield.

Hope di michelle gets to start again today, the form he is in he desreves it and if we can stay close up untill the 70th minute then we can bring on the wonderkid and try and make arsneal shit themselves, especially if dyer is good for a cameo as well.

Starting nsareko would be a mistake, he is only a kid and its importent not to pin all our hopes dreams and bubbles on him, especially giving him a full debut at a place were we could get spanked and his confidence shattered.

Any news on streams for this game need posting! (((myp2p.eu)))))))))


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, what I think happened is that he moved for the money, got injured and then all the shit was flying around his ego and giving-a-shit gland started playing up.  He pulls in the wage whether he puts in a performance or not, and sooner or later we'd get bored and sell him somewhere else where he could start again. 

Which worked well for him, I guess.

Fucking shame though, I thought that a superb bit of business when we got him, had real high hopes for that lad.  We may yet see him playing Champions League football and find ourselves wondering why he never did that for us.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 31, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Any news on streams for this game need posting! (((myp2p.eu)))))))))
> 
> 
> dave





Spoiler: live streams



http://thedailypunt.com/streaming/iraqgoals


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2009)

favour and a half from stoke!


----------



## SK. (Jan 31, 2009)

Excellent point at the emirates for us.  Very happy with that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2009)

sounded like they were all over us but a point there is good...

now we just need 3 from man utd and batboy will be happy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

tommers said:


> sounded like they were all over us but a point there is good...
> 
> now we just need 3 from man utd and batboy will be happy.



I caught the last 10 on a stream, it looked like pretty buttock-clenching stuff...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2009)

collins, parker  berharmi and upson deserve medels for that.

They never really looked like scoring, shame we couldn't have done more on the break.

I expect arsene wenger is about to accuse of us of cheating.

They were all over us but our players really didn't want them to score.

Oh and i see potential in nserko, he came on for last 20 mins ish. Not as fast as i thought he would but looks to have quick feet and his passing looks quite accurate.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep.  Thrown in to a top top game against high level opposition and appeared to deal with it well.

Just get manure out of the way and we can really enjoy the rest of this season, I reckon


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2009)

from what i saw results seem to have gone with us as well.

Man city lost, spurs lost, hull & wigan drew so good day.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

The spuds result is the funniest of the day.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah but the least importent. Hull and wigans were a lot more significent.

I hope a spurs fan reads that. They are less significent in the league then hull and wigan. 


dave


----------



## Batboy (Jan 31, 2009)

tommers said:


> sounded like they were all over us but a point there is good...
> 
> now we just need 3 from man utd and batboy will be happy.



That's the spirit you miserable sods have some confidence... 3 points next week!

I managed to get tickets today and again for different reasons I am really impressed, Behrani, Collins, Upson and Parker were again outstanding. Arsenal were at us hammer and tong but there is such belief and resilience it was really impressive stuff and again when they did mange to get possession they were spraying the ball around...

.


----------



## Batboy (Jan 31, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Oh and i see potential in nserko, he came on for last 20 mins ish. Not as fast as i thought he would but looks to have quick feet and his passing looks quite accurate.
> 
> dave



He was stuck onto replace Noble who had an off day . Savio is a striker but was stuck in midfield it seemed a surprise substitution and there was little Savio could do in midfield I would have thought Michele would have been better coming off at that point rather than bringing on Boa Morte who actually had a good game by his standards.... don't think he touched the ball once.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2009)

nah he can play attacking midfield as well and i think as a right winger(oh and left). He has lots of positions & to be honest we only really had cole anything like up front the entire game.


dave


----------



## Batboy (Feb 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> nah he can play attacking midfield as well and i think as a right winger(oh and left). He has lots of positions & to be honest we only really had cole anything like up front the entire game.
> 
> 
> dave



we seem to lack some back up in midfield  we had 4 strikers on the bench our midfield back up is Boa Morte! Still we have Kovac now and he can double up defence/midfield. What do you make of Savio seemed strong on passing but a bit lightweight/easy to out muscle/knock off the ball.

Anyone going to the Man U game?


----------



## SK. (Feb 1, 2009)

More pie in the sky Sunday morning can't be arsed to write interesting news articles so just make up something kinda thing



> West Ham have made inquiries about bringing 37-year-old former Sweden international Henrik Larsson, currently a free agent, to Upton Park. The club face competition from Bolton. (Independent on Sunday)


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2009)

SK. said:


> More pie in the sky Sunday morning can't be arsed to write interesting news articles so just make up something kinda thing



yeah, I saw that. Not sure what to think.  I didn't think we were in for a striker, clarke said something about a replacement for Faubert yesterday.

On KUMB one person is saying we're going to sign some wonderful headbanded argentinian, and another is saying we're selling upson to spurs.  

Roll on 5pm Monday.


----------



## SK. (Feb 1, 2009)

tommers said:


> and another is saying we're selling upson to spurs.
> 
> Roll on 5pm Monday.



Heh and yet I read last night that he had said no to a return to Arsenal as he was happy with the West Ham revolution.

I know there is still time but I am optimistic that no more players will be leaving well not the likes of Upson, Parker etc


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2009)

SK. said:


> Heh and yet I read last night that he had said no to a return to Arsenal as he was happy with the West Ham revolution.
> 
> I know there is still time but I am optimistic that no more players will be leaving well not the likes of Upson, Parker etc



Yeah, it does seem an odd one.  If it's true then there'll be riots and Duxberry's head will be paraded on a pike down Green St.

I think once the window is over we can all relax and look forward to a decent rest of the season.  What is it?  14 games left, plus hopefully some cup ones?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2009)

think we will have someone come in to replace fubert and that will be that transfer window wise.

No way upson is going anywhere and double no way to spurs.

Don't belive larsson for a second.


dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2009)

just read the Observer Sports Magazine, with guest editor Rio.

He gets asked (by an 11 year old) "if you had to leave United, which team would you probably play for?"

and he answers "Which United?  West Ham or Manchester you stupid little dick?  Honestly, just cos you're an 11 year old glory boy doesn't mean you can forget stuff like that and get away with it."

He doesn't really, he says "Probably West Ham.  Back to London.  Family.  My first ever football club."

And that is why he gets cheers when he comes back and others (yes, I'm looking at you, you fat twat) don't.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 1, 2009)

Opinions of Curbishley please Hammers, rumours swirling on the south coast.


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, he was usually referred to as either Alan Cuntishly or Alan Cautiously, so take from that what you will


----------



## SK. (Feb 1, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Opinions of Curbishley please Hammers, rumours swirling on the south coast.



Never seems to have a good relationship with Fans and likes to keep them at distance.


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2009)

good at avoiding relegation.  Cautious, unexciting, a bit dour.  But a decent manager.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 1, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Opinions of Curbishley please Hammers, rumours swirling on the south coast.



Top guy.  But dull.

Terrific at getting shit players to play above their level, as was proved by his many years at Charlton, or by us finishing 10th with a squad which had all its main players out injured.

Less good in the transfer market.  Don't give him loads of money and tell him to spend it on big names, as he'll buy all the biggest sick notes.  Also seemingly brings a shocking fitness regime with him; since zola came in our fitness / injury situation has improved so much, and it can't be coincidence.

Will probably get Portsmouth out of their current situation.  I was looking at your XI yesterday and thinking, no way should that team be in relegation trouble.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Opinions of Curbishley please Hammers, rumours swirling on the south coast.



Great at getting 43 point not much good for anything else.

Genuinely nice bloke, seems intelliegent and comes accross on interviews really well he's just lacking something, never worked out quite what.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 1, 2009)

One of the posters on KUMB said he met Curbs at a thing after the Hartlepool game where he was answering questions for the fans.  He said he wanted to slag him off and insult his tactics, but he was such a nice bloke IRL he didn't have the heart to!


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 1, 2009)

WHU deserved their point yesterday. We (Arsenal) were AWFUL. Insipid, listless, unpenetrating. wtf is going on?


----------



## SK. (Feb 2, 2009)

> West Ham are close to agreeing a deal to sign 22-year-old South Africa international Bryce Moon to provide cover at right-back and midfield. (The Independent)



Who?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 2, 2009)

Bryce, i say, BRYCE MOON.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2009)

ohh that nani. He doesn't half make it a challenge to learn about players before hand.

Plays for panathanikos only been there since july, umm err 13 caps for south afrcia.


dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> ohh that nani. He doesn't half make it a challenge to learn about players before hand.
> 
> Plays for panathanikos only been there since july, umm err 13 caps for south afrcia.
> 
> ...



South African 100m champion at U17 and U19.

Don't know how good he is at football.  Sorry.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2009)

so he is quite rapid then?


umm anyone want to go 8 ways and pretend to set up a scouting company so i can use this site http://imscouting.com/

its looks so amazing! I want.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2009)

sorry, I just want to try this.







guess who?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2009)

is that your everything is above board here move along smiley?

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> is that your everything is above board here move along smiley?
> 
> dave




it's from KUMB.

it's the harry smiley.


----------



## mattie (Feb 2, 2009)

tommers said:


> it's from KUMB.
> 
> it's the harry smiley.






But where's the envelope?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2009)

under the sofa cushion.

I'm slightly annoyed tyhat sears isn't going anyhwere for a month or so yet. He aint getting games here so should go somewhere for a while.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2009)

sky are reporting that davernport is having a medical at sunderland.


dave


----------



## SK. (Feb 2, 2009)

Yup pretty much what I read about an hour ago on the transfer news thingy



> West Ham tell BBC Sport they are not expecting anything to come in to the club today, but they do expect defender Calum Davenport to be on his way out of Upton Park. He is due to have a medical at Sunderland today.


----------



## mattie (Feb 2, 2009)

SK. said:


> Yup pretty much what I read about an hour ago on the transfer news thingy



Sorry, a bit behind the curve here - does that mean we won't be getting Moon?


----------



## SK. (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats what I am trying to find out Mattie as it does seem a bit strange that he has been mentioned on a few different sources (could just be recycled all from the same source) but then the club *make a statement* like that?


----------



## mattie (Feb 2, 2009)

SK. said:


> Thats what I am trying to find out Mattie as it does seem a bit strange that he has been mentioned on a few different sources (could just be recycled all from the same source) but then the club *make a statement* like that?



We seem to be keen on not making any rash pronouncements, *perhaps we're just playing it a bit closer to the chest*.




*there's still hope for Kaka.  Or Robbie Keane, that would be feckin' awesome*



eta:  wtf was that metaphor?


----------



## mattie (Feb 2, 2009)

Right, window now closed and we appear to still have an Upson, Parker and Green.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2009)

that's good.  When the window started we were being told that it was a "fire sale."

At the end we've sold Bellamy and a load of makeweights (although I'm a bit pissed off about faubert, I liked him)

and got in a couple of players

so, what was all that about?

Hopefully now we've recovered from the eggy stuff.


----------



## SK. (Feb 2, 2009)

Just trying to find out if Davenport definitely went ?  It seemed a done deal but nothing being reported just yet?  Faubert had so much potential it just doesn't seem to have worked out for him with us which is a shame as I liked him also but well I wish him luck at Real.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2009)

SK. said:


> Just trying to find out if Davenport definitely went ?  It seemed a done deal but nothing being reported just yet?  Faubert had so much potential it just doesn't seem to have worked out for him with us which is a shame as I liked him also but well I wish him luck at Real.



we're in limbo a bit, what with the weird "transfer deadline but not really" thing.  And we announced a couple after the deadline last time...

I can't see davenport staying... he's obviously fallen out with zola.


----------



## SK. (Feb 2, 2009)

tommers said:


> we're in limbo a bit, what with the weird "transfer deadline but not really" thing.




yeah good point hopefully fingers crossed they are just waiting to confirm, you know what it'a like in Sunderland maybe the pigeon is struggling in the weather to get the written confirmation to the FA


----------



## SK. (Feb 2, 2009)

Well on Kumb



> West Ham are set to confirm the capture of Romanian full back Sergiu Homei, according to reports.
> 
> Romanian website onlinesport.ro are reporting that Homei travelled to London earlier today in order to complete a medical ahead of agreeing personal terms with the Hammers.
> 
> ...



Who? what! erm ok this was reported after the Transfer window *closed*

Still no News on Bryce Moon though and Davenport so we shall just have to wait and see.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2009)

Davenport gone.

Here...


----------



## mattie (Feb 2, 2009)

on loan, interesting


----------



## SK. (Feb 2, 2009)

Yup, I thought it was a definite permanent deal.  Maybe they were up against time so put it through as a loan giving them until the summer to sort out the details?


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2009)

and that's all folks....


----------



## mattie (Feb 2, 2009)

*breathes out*


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2009)

consdiering we were selling:

Green, upson, neil, parker, bellemy, cole & beharmi. 

It hasn't beena painful transfer window really.

We moved a mercenery on, got rid of a few squaddies and can be excited about a new young promising player.

Not bad.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 2, 2009)

tommers said:


> (although I'm a bit pissed off about faubert, I liked him)


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 2, 2009)

yep that was relatively painless wasn't it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 3, 2009)

Nowhere near as bad as it could have been, all told, and nice to see Ilunga's been signed permanently


----------



## SK. (Feb 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Nowhere near as bad as it could have been, all told, and nice to see Ilunga's been signed permanently



He has definitely been a great find.  considering at the beginning of the season I was like WTF who is he? as he was brought in at the last minute literally.

But yup great find.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 3, 2009)

hhuh where you getting illunga is signed up?

I haven't read that anywhere!


dave


----------



## SK. (Feb 3, 2009)

I've seen it written HERE and HERE

Not seen it on the official site but it does seem to be a done deal. All for £1.5 million as well.  Bargain


----------



## kained&able (Feb 3, 2009)

what i thought we had the option on him for around 5million??

Parker one the player of the fa cup lats round by the way.


teamtalk are reporting that we have signed some hungerian keepr on loan till the end of the season.

I'm wondering if this means stech is ready to go out on loan somewhere. I really want to see what he is made of.

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4891157,00.html

Nothing officially said though.

dave


----------



## SK. (Feb 3, 2009)

Well kind of buried in this report on the Official WHUFC site Scot Duxbury has confirmed that he has been given a permanent contract but no mention of the amount it cost apart from what the unofficial sites are saying?



> CEO Scott Duxbury revealed on Monday night though that attempts had been made to sign a third player this window but in the end did not proceed. "The club is very happy with the business done in January. We had been looking at a couple of the manager's targets but a deal could not be concluded," he said.
> 
> "*Rather than rush anything through, and with the manager happy with his squad, we felt it best to wait until the summer when we can take stock of the squad and spend our money wisely.
> 
> "The addition of Savio and Radoslav, and the quality of players coming through the ranks underlined that this window we wanted to focus on players that could challenge for a first-team place. Having also exercised the option to keep Herita Ilunga at the club long-term, we are very happy with the business we have done*."


----------



## kained&able (Feb 3, 2009)

oh yeah i had read that. sweet!

Been so impressed with illunga.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2009)

kained&able said:


> oh yeah i had read that. sweet!
> 
> Been so impressed with illunga.



yeah, me too.  Let's hope he doesn't "do a schemmell" next season.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah, me too.  Let's hope he doesn't "do a schemmell" next season.



ANd what about Tihinen/ 
?  Looked absolutely quality in that famous FA Cup clash with liverpool, and then never heard from since.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 3, 2009)

I loved hannu!

he went to addelecht after us and i think won like 3 championships with them.

I thought he was going to be world class.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 3, 2009)

I never got why we didn't sign him permanently


----------



## kained&able (Feb 3, 2009)

umm mark noble isnt in the england under 21's.

He isn't injured as far as i know.


he's 21.

Full england squad??????


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 3, 2009)

kained&able said:


> umm mark noble isnt in the england under 21's.
> 
> He isn't injured as far as i know.
> 
> ...


----------



## kained&able (Feb 3, 2009)

like bit of a shock even though hes great and all.

BUt checked skysports and teamyalk and he is definatly not in there and the only possible reason is hes in the full squas surely?


dave


----------



## kained&able (Feb 4, 2009)

apparebtley sam de la bonna might be trainging with us.

Free agent so no bother about transfer windows.

Always liked him when he was at chelski.

dave


----------



## SK. (Feb 4, 2009)

yup and who was it that said we may be getting another Keeper on this thread?  Just seeing reports that it's some Hungarian Kid

From KUMB



> West Ham United have snapped up young Hungarian goalkeeper Peter Kurucz on loan for the rest of the season.
> 
> The 20-year-old stopper agreed the switch ahead of last night's 5pm deadline and becomes United's fourth signing of the transfer window following Nsereko Savio, Radoslav Kovac and Herita Ilunga, whose loan deal has been made permanent.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 4, 2009)

I thinnk Della Bonna would be a great addition.  He's still young, showed great promise, and clearly still has a bit of talent.  If Zola can get the best out of him we're looking at a speedy and prolific goalscorer, if not, then as a free agent we've not lost a lot.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 4, 2009)

SK. said:


> yup and who was it that said we may be getting another Keeper on this thread?  Just seeing reports that it's some Hungarian Kid
> 
> From KUMB



still not seen anything offiical about that one.

Anyone going to boro game. I'm desperatly trying to get tickets. 


dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Anyone going to boro game. I'm desperatly trying to get tickets.



I was told quite firmly "no way are we sitting at opposite ends of Upton Park on Valentine's Day".


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 4, 2009)

tommers said:


> I was told quite firmly "no way are we sitting at opposite ends of Upton Park on Valentine's Day".


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 4, 2009)

According to KUMB, Capello has watched us more than any other club apart from chelsea this season


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2009)

wasn't that the same with sven?

we must be a good yard stick for some reason.

Nani is quoted as saying we may let dela bonna train with us but have no desire to sign him.



dace


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2009)

woo hoo! going to the boro game!


dave


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2009)

has illunga signed or not?

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4896205,00.html


dave


----------



## SK. (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmmm I was under the impression he had after that quote from Duxbury on the official site?  Maybe it's not fully tied up yet.

Also About Dalla Bolla again from Kumb



> Gianluca Nani has confirmed that West Ham will not be offering a contract to Italian midifelder Sam Dalla Bona.
> 
> The 28-year-old former Chelsea player indicated earlier in the week that he would like the chance to join the Hammers after he was linked with a transfer deadline day move to London.
> 
> ...


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2009)

still not found aything official about that keeper yoot either.

Still these stories make a change from the normal our entire team is bing sold.


dave


----------



## Batboy (Feb 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> has illunga signed or not?
> 
> http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_4896205,00.html
> 
> ...



yep signed and apparently snubbed liverpool


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 5, 2009)

I do think that we seriously should not be underestimating the effect having Zola in charge is having.

When in the past have we got relatively high-standard internationals to choose us (other than the tevez shenanigans)?  OK, we signed repka - I remember being very excited at the time about that; he plays for fiorentina! They are sometimes in the champions league!  he must be mint!  

But we have just signed a player liverpoo were after, a czech international and a young player regarded as one of the best young prospects.  It's hardly a coincidence that this is happening now that zola is at the club.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 5, 2009)

Did you lot see the thing the guardian put about your new prospect lad being related by marriage to Gianluca Nani?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I do think that we seriously should not be underestimating the effect having Zola in charge is having.
> 
> When in the past have we got relatively high-standard internationals to choose us (other than the tevez shenanigans)?  OK, we signed repka - I remember being very excited at the time about that; he plays for fiorentina! They are sometimes in the champions league!  he must be mint!
> 
> But we have just signed a player liverpoo were after, a czech international and a young player regarded as one of the best young prospects.  It's hardly a coincidence that this is happening now that zola is at the club.



No doubt! Oh and you missed behami, signed from lazio and only 23! Which is probabley to do with nani. Who seems very capable at his job as well.

I reckon chelski will have zola end of next season though

Jus as billic is ready to step down from croatia

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 5, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Did you lot see the thing the guardian put about your new prospect lad being related by marriage to Gianluca Nani?



Yeah that conspiracy has already been mooted on KUMB  (easy way to move money out of the club)...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> No doubt! Oh and you missed behami, signed from lazio and only 23! Which is probabley to do with nani. Who seems very capable at his job as well.
> 
> I reckon chelski will have zola end of next season though
> 
> ...



Feck, I meant to include behrami in that, typically i forgot, he has been the best signing so far...

I dunno, we'll see about zola and clarke staying, i'm praying they do, and it's perverse, but I want chelsea to start doing better so that they are happy with scolari...


----------



## tommers (Feb 5, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Did you lot see the thing the guardian put about your new prospect lad being related by marriage to Gianluca Nani?



what, cos he signed from brescia, which is run by nani's father-in-law?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah he needs to keep his job this season!

I want bilic to manage us though, preferably wth dicks as assitent and steve clark to be cloned so we can hang onto him as well.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah he needs to keep his job this season!
> 
> I want bilic to manage us though, preferably wth dicks as assitent and steve clark to be cloned so we can hang onto him as well.
> 
> dave



On what basis?  Bilic's club management career so far has been pretty shit, and 'dicks as assistant' just seems based on geordie-style 'let's get shearer in he must be a good manager' type irrationality.

We'd be mad to let these two go with what they have done so far.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2009)

I like billic he is cool. Comes across well in interviews and loves us. Enourmously impressed by what he has done with croatia as well, didnt even know he had managed a club though.

Dicks is cutting his teeth managing some non league essex side and has all his coaching badges & is one of the reasons i support west ham.

We would be mad to let them go but if they keep going the way they have so far then chelski will tke the off us for lots and lots of money and billic is the only person around at the moment that is realistic that i would want.

Zola can stay for as long as he wants though, he is brillient.



dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I like billic he is cool. Comes across well in interviews and loves us. Enourmously impressed by what he has done with croatia as well, didnt even know he had managed a club though.
> 
> Dicks is cutting his teeth managing some non league essex side and has all his coaching badges & is one of the reasons i support west ham.
> 
> ...



Actually I might have been wrong about Billic.  Some posts on KUMB had led me to believe he'd had some spells managing average european sides and done shit, but wikipedia says hes only manager croatia.  Hmm...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 5, 2009)

But a good international manager does absolutely not equal a good club manager.  As we can see at chelsea right now.  How many people at the start of the season concurred with me that chelsea were certs for the title?  Come on, put your hands up...


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2009)

if i said anything other then man united i'll be shocked.

I proper loved billic after last championships and after knocking us out and stuff. 

Like i say i want zola to stay though.
But i seem to remmebr there being rumours when he signed of chelsea going for him in two years time and me saying if he is good enough for chelsea after two years i will be very happy asi'm guessing that would be us in europe.

West ham hve almost alway had ex palyers managing us(roader was the first not to be i think!) and so if zola had to leave(after us getting ridicuolous ammounts of cash) i'd want it to be a ex player taking us over.

Dicks and dicanio are pipe dreams for now. Billic is possible.

I'm saying it again as he's brillient. I hope zola stays for a long long time BUT if chelsea wanted him i don't think he woul stay for a second, no matter where we were in the league.

dave


----------



## SK. (Feb 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> roader was the first not to be i think!



I think it was Lou Macari, and I wish I could forget that period of time but alas I can't


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't take issue with much of that dave.

One curious thing though is that clarke took quite a big paycut (from 600k to 400k a year) to be our number 2.  Either chelsea are secretly paying him the other 200k or he really does fancy building something ood at west ham


----------



## mattie (Feb 6, 2009)

Acid test coming up - can we give Man U a run for their money.  It's the second difficult tie we've had since Zola and Clarke steadied the ship, so it'll be interesting to see if the Arsenal game was luck or if we've got a bit of substance to us.



eta:  KUMB have an article where Curbs worris about the size of squad, in that we dont have much cover.  I thought Zola was aiming for a smallish squad with decent youth players able to fill in if needed.  Also, can't we recall loans (we'd have to be desparate to recall Quashie though)?
http://www.kumb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=110666


----------



## kained&able (Feb 6, 2009)

loans depends on the contract but yeah should be able to recall them.

I don't think we can expect anything from the man united game at all.

Doesn't mean we wont get anything  but to expect anything would be folly.

dave


----------



## mattie (Feb 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> loans depends on the contract but yeah should be able to recall them.
> 
> I don't think we can expect anything from the man united game at all.
> 
> ...



Unusually glum there dave, not even a draw?


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to it.  No pressure.  We're not expected to even score so we can just sit back and enjoy it.

Their run has got to come to an end at some point.


----------



## mattie (Feb 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm really looking forward to it.  No pressure.  We're not expected to even score so we can just sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> Their run has got to come to an end at some point.



That's the spirit.

If RD could now just echo the sentiment and jinx it completely.....


----------



## kained&able (Feb 6, 2009)

at our place i will consider the draw as an option, at theres i'm honestly just hoping we don't get done by 4/5.

We are capable of a draw hell we are capable of winning if things go our way, But they are in amazing from haven't conceeded in what 19 hours or something silly.(well van der sarr hasn't)

You can't expect anything out of em, hopeing is fair enough.


dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> at our place i will consider the draw as an option, at theres i'm honestly just hoping we don't get done by 4/5.
> 
> We are capable of a draw hell we are capable of winning if things go our way, But they are in amazing from haven't conceeded in what 19 hours or something silly.(well van der sarr hasn't)
> 
> You can't expect anything out of em, hopeing is fair enough.



It's at our place dave.

I'll put you down for 3 points then?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 6, 2009)

oh shit consdiering i've seen that on the official site for the last week thats really dumb of me.

Fuck it we will geta draw then! end van der sars streak and savio will put vidic on his arse.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm really looking forward to it.  No pressure.  We're not expected to even score so we can just sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> Their run has got to come to an end at some point.



I'm going to the pub with two man u fans to watch it.


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I'm going to the pub with two man u fans to watch it.



what are they like?  they're not fecking glory boys are they?

It'll probably be a bad thing but if we win it could be very good indeed!


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 6, 2009)

This kind of game is likely to show Lucas Neil at his worst , we`ll probably finish with 10 . I`ll forgive him if he upends Ronaldo but doubt he`ll get near him. Sad to say I just cant see us getting anything out of this one.


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

hammerntongues said:


> This kind of game is likely to show Lucas Neil at his worst , we`ll probably finish with 10 . I`ll forgive him if he upends Ronaldo but doubt he`ll get near him. Sad to say I just cant see us getting anything out of this one.



yeah, the odds are against us but you never know...  anything's a bonus really.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> what are they like?  they're not fecking glory boys are they?
> 
> It'll probably be a bad thing but if we win it could be very good indeed!



Nah they aren't too bad, one of them is actually from Manchester!


----------



## Batboy (Feb 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> loans depends on the contract but yeah should be able to recall them.
> 
> I don't think we can expect anything from the man united game at all.
> 
> ...



We will win.


----------



## Batboy (Feb 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> at our place i will consider the draw as an option, at theres i'm honestly just hoping we don't get done by 4/5.
> 
> We are capable of a draw hell we are capable of winning if things go our way, But they are in amazing from haven't conceeded in what 19 hours or something silly.(well van der sarr hasn't)
> 
> ...



About time someone scored against them then! Always the way!

win! win! all the way fuck em is what I say have some faith you miserable sods


----------



## SK. (Feb 6, 2009)

Remember not so long ago when we were almost down and out and only a win at the theatre of prawn sandwiches would keep us up?
well maybe just maybe we can do it again.  I know this game has slightly less importance but we did the double over them that season and we now have a better squad and management team

Keep the faith peeps we can win this


----------



## Batboy (Feb 6, 2009)

SK. said:


> Remember not so long ago when we were almost down and out and only a win at the theatre of prawn sandwiches would keep us up?
> well maybe just maybe we can do it again.  I know this game has slightly less importance but we did the double over them that season and we now have a better squad and management team
> 
> Keep the faith peeps we can win this



Remind me of the last two results against Manure at Upton Spark?


----------



## SK. (Feb 7, 2009)

Another positive write up of West Ham.  It is so nice to see good things written for once instead of all the negative crap that has been following us for far too long

*LINK*


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2009)

oh well, a good effort and (apart from the goal) I thought we kept them pretty quiet. Behrami, Illunga and Parker were absolutely magnificent.


----------



## Batboy (Feb 8, 2009)

tommers said:


> oh well, a good effort and (apart from the goal) I thought we kept them pretty quiet. Behrami, Illunga and Parker were absolutely magnificent.



we woz robbed .,. jammy gits,,,fucking ref


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2009)

Batboy said:


> we woz robbed .,. jammy gits,,,fucking ref




I'm not sure what the opposite of a homer is, an awayer?

anyway, he was it.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm quite impressed with West Ham....very disciplined and like Parker, Collison and Noble...how come Sears is not getting games....


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Feb 8, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm not sure what the opposite of a homer is, an awayer?
> 
> anyway, he was it.




Yeah, quite a shocking ref. Come to think of it, he even looks a bit like Jeff Winter, the useless shitcake.

Parker and 'Big Val' were magnificent, and Cole held the ball up remarkable well (as he has done for quite a while now) but Noble was toilet and Colidog has his quietest game for a while.

All in all, while a win or draw would have been nice - if even to keep pace with the whippet chasers Wigan - I thought the team played superbly against the Champions of England, Europe and the World.

*waits in anticipation for the Daily Hate to spin untold amounts of negativity about the result tomorrow*

Oh, and in response to DRINK about Sears, there are rumours that he is hated by staff and players alike, due to him thinking he's the next Michael Owen, after his debut goal......


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 8, 2009)

We look a tidy team right now.  IT's all very un-west ham.  We're holding our own against the best, making them work damned hard, while putting away the poorer teams with an unusual ease. 

That said, it's bogey ground Reebok up next.

Still, hopefully we'll thrash piddlesbrough next week before we have to think about that


----------



## SK. (Feb 8, 2009)

Lucan Vortex said:


> Oh, and in response to DRINK about Sears, there are rumours that he is hated by staff and players alike, due to him thinking he's the next Michael Owen, after his debut goal......



where have you heard this?  I do find it hard to believe but then I am surprised that he hasn't had more chances recently


----------



## Batboy (Feb 8, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> We look a tidy team right now.  IT's all very un-west ham.  We're holding our own against the best, making them work damned hard, while putting away the poorer teams with an unusual ease.
> 
> That said, it's bogey ground Reebok up next.
> 
> Still, hopefully we'll thrash piddlesbrough next week before we have to think about that



This is the nearest I have seen them play to the side of 1985 if they could find a goal poacher to feed off of Carlton Cole then we could be in for a surprise. 

They lost today but could have won the game They held there own and played with real belief, determination and professional organisation against the best side in the premiership. Cole gave Ferdinand alot of problems at the other end yet again Parke,r Collins, Berhami, Ilunga, and Upson were utterly solid.  

Very encouraging. Boa Morte didn't come on though!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 9, 2009)

I was thinking the same BB. I think we are still going to struggle for goals.  Other than that we look really good


----------



## Batboy (Feb 9, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I was thinking the same BB. I think we are still going to struggle for goals.  Other than that we look really good



Jermaine Defoe would have fitted that role perfectly. Of course the hate mob got their way.


----------



## mattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Batboy said:


> Jermaine Defoe would have fitted that role perfectly. Of course the hate mob got their way.



If I understand what you mean correctly I'm not clear what you're getting at  - Defoe put in a transfer request the day after we were relegated.  We very much wanted to keep him, but he refused to sign a new contract (and there were suggestions he got himself sent off three times to make his continuing employment untenable - I personally find this a bit difficult to believe) and so he went.  Of course, plenty of fans were pissed off royally with him, and most are even to this day, but he engineered a move which he wanted from the moment we down.  Nothing anyone could have done to prevent or hasten it.

From what I gather, his mother played quite a part in all of this, she's really not the most approachable or reasonable, but he carries the can for listening to her.  Ambrose Mendy mkII.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 9, 2009)

Impartial BBC Radio 5 commentary spent most of the match discussing how Manchester United were going to beat West Ham. Once or twice Peter Taylor creamed over Berbatov.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 9, 2009)

chelski had better not take zola! Far to soon.


dave


----------



## 1927 (Feb 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> chelski had better not take zola! Far to soon.
> 
> 
> dave



I think Chels would prefer if Zola had more experience, but on the plus side for them they could get Clarke back as well and he was a big part in Chelski's recent success. I am not optimistic about us keeping them because there are so few other names that fit the bill. Maybe they should go back and get Mourinho!


----------



## kained&able (Feb 9, 2009)

I reckon they will grab hiddink. Employed by abramarich anyway.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Feb 9, 2009)

Someone put Zola in their coat pocket and hide him sharpish.


----------



## tommers (Feb 9, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Someone put Zola in their coat pocket and hide him sharpish.




he's going nowhere chief.  so you can stop worrying.


----------



## SK. (Feb 10, 2009)

From HERE



> *This morning on TalkSport Max Clifford blurted out that West Ham will have been sold by the end of this week. I hesitate to even mention Clifford as I regard him as the equivalent of a boil on a verruca. However, I have been told that the new owners are none other than the Dubai International Group*, who had previously been linked with Liverpool. Rumour is that they pumped money into the club before the close of the transfer window which enabled us to spend part of the Bellamy money on Savio.
> 
> *I have no idea how true this is. It didn’t come from within the club, and may be wishful thinking*. In the past I have heard rumours, haven’t posted them and then bitterly regretted it when they turned out to be true.
> 
> ...



Most probably BS but an interesting development if true


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah and does offer quite a convincing explanation as to why we did sign savio and didn't witness the 'firesale' we had feared.


----------



## Batboy (Feb 10, 2009)

mattie said:


> If I understand what you mean correctly I'm not clear what you're getting at  - Defoe put in a transfer request the day after we were relegated.  We very much wanted to keep him, but he refused to sign a new contract (and there were suggestions he got himself sent off three times to make his continuing employment untenable - I personally find this a bit difficult to believe) and so he went.  Of course, plenty of fans were pissed off royally with him, and most are even to this day, but he engineered a move which he wanted from the moment we down.  Nothing anyone could have done to prevent or hasten it.
> 
> From what I gather, his mother played quite a part in all of this, she's really not the most approachable or reasonable, but he carries the can for listening to her.  Ambrose Mendy mkII.



But he is never likely to return is he? 

And he is a very good striker of the poaching kind - rare and precisely what West Ham need right now.

 I rate Defoe highly and with moves from both Tottenham and Portsmouth we could (had the situation been different i.e no fucking hate mob baying for Defoes blood) have been chasing him to transfer back. I reckon he would love to work with Zola.  And this is down to the hate mob, same with Frank Lampard I find it senseless the way West Ham fans go on about these players it is so fucking negative. I often wonder what Frank Lampard senior thinks of West Ham when he sees his son getting the abuse he does? I wonder what other players think when they see this. Frank Lampard senior was a faithful stalwart for the club I bet he loves the club now.

Again football fans can be such arses no one is allowed to make a mistake, it is like fuck none of us make fuck ups do we? And that brings me onto the whole booing thing Carlton Cole/West Ham fans heckling him, Arsenal fans booing off their team/targeting Eboue and Chelsea fans unhappy - they were third and fourth for fuck sake!  What's the point of the abuse and the heckling -it doesn't help does it?  It just endorses a wide spread view that all English football fans are thicko retards.


----------



## Batboy (Feb 10, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Someone put Zola in their coat pocket and hide him sharpish.



Its not just Zola is it?  Steve Clarke has been huge in shaping the midfield/defence and he I am sure would rather be a number 1 than an assistant/sidekick.


----------



## tommers (Feb 10, 2009)

Batboy said:


> I rate Defoe highly and with moves from both Tottenham and Portsmouth we could (had the situation been different i.e no fucking hate mob baying for Defoes blood) have been chasing him to transfer back. I reckon he would love to work with Zola.  And this is down to the hate mob, same with Frank Lampard I find it senseless the way West Ham fans go on about these players it is so fucking negative. I often wonder what Frank Lampard senior thinks of West Ham when he sees his son getting the abuse he does? I wonder what other players think when they see this. Frank Lampard senior was a faithful stalwart for the club I bet he loves the club now.



Everybody needs a panto villain.  Although I agree with you about booing your own players - never really saw the point myself.  I have the odd shout of exasperation but I'd never boo them.  It just seems a bit weird.

I would have had Defoe back.  We were in for him weren't we?  And he turned us down...


----------



## kained&able (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah i think most west ham fans blame his agents rather then him being a cock.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Feb 10, 2009)

just seen zavon hines has been named in the jamaica squad!

oh and that hungerian keeper loan has finally been made official.

dave


----------



## g force (Feb 10, 2009)

SK. said:


> From HERE
> 
> 
> Most probably BS but an interesting development if true



Could be true but likely to be rubbish...depends on the price. Company I work for is also owned by DIFC and at their last meeting (according to our CEO the Liverpool fan) they said they weren't interested in buying football clubs as they'd have no idea a) how to run them and b) make a profit.

That said, Liverpool would cost a lot more than WH so you never know if they sense a bargain they might cough up. Just recently DIFC have been very carefull with their money though as some of it was debt-financed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 10, 2009)

kained&able said:


> just seen zavon hines has been named in the jamaica squad!
> 
> oh and that hungerian keeper loan has finally been made official.
> 
> dave



And did you see the thing about two of our youth players moving to a hungarian team?  Quite random!


----------



## kained&able (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah im guessing we have an official link up with them or something.

that bajiner and the keeper came from them and theyv'e got stokes who is fairly highly rated and somone whos name i really didn't know on trial with a view to a loan or something innit?

dave


----------



## mattie (Feb 10, 2009)

Batboy said:


> But he is never likely to return is he?
> 
> And he is a very good striker of the poaching kind - rare and precisely what West Ham need right now.
> 
> ...



Yeah, see what you mean.

I think most fans got annoyed by the perceived ego, it's one thing for a player to want to leave to have a chance of greater success, another to see a club (and, by extension, the fans) as beneath them.  I reckon that's why Lumpard and Defoe get shit and Carrick, Ferdinand et al generally get a decent reception.  It's all a bit random though.

I remember Kanoute getting it in the neck as he was pretty casual, some took it as a lack of effort.  I can understand why people booed him to an extent - it's hard to watch someone represent you in something you care about intensely who appears not to care.  I'm not agreeing with it, it's so counterproductive, but I can fully appreciate why it happens.

Not sure I'd want Defoe back, he's a cocky mercenary and I'd rather build a team with mutual respect for each other.  He's also pretty greedy, whether that's a fault or not in a striker I'm not so sure, but it's not always good for team cohesion.  He definitely had the skill to really add to the squad though.


Booing someone who's just not playing well is plain idiocy though, most of it's down to confidence so it's really not useful.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 10, 2009)

A few people are already moaning about Savio, after he's had two sub appearances against two of the biggest teams in the country!


----------



## kained&able (Feb 10, 2009)

he's rubbish he is. Even paulo wanchope managed to make an amazing first impression against man united.

Complete waste of money even if he isn't a recored signing. Sack that nani cunt right now, whts he ever done right, dircetor of football is a disgarce anyway.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> A few people are already moaning about Savio, after he's had two sub appearances against two of the biggest teams in the country!



well then they're fucking idiots.

I mean, do I really need to list all the players who took ages to get used to the PL?  and when they were a lot older than 19.


----------



## Batboy (Feb 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> A few people are already moaning about Savio, after he's had two sub appearances against two of the biggest teams in the country!



I wondered about that. He is 19 Joe Cole hardly set the world on fire from his first two games or first 20 games come to think of it. Savio could be 2 years from making an impact.


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2009)

we've signed some irish guy called terry dixon. Young striker, let go by tottenham because of problems with his knee.  Apparently our medical team have sorted them and we've signed him for 3 years.

Like it.  Looks like no risk to me (I imagine he is on peanuts and his contract will stop if his injury comes back) and would be brilliant if he ever scored a winner against spurs after they let him go.



Oh, and it's more competition for sears too....


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

dislocated his knee cap twice! Thats painful that is.

Seems like he was regarded as a very very promising talent.

Sears needs to go on loan somewhere. Really really badly.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'd agree with that.  Send him to play in the Championship for the rest of the season, see if he can set the place alight.


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> dislocated his knee cap twice! Thats painful that is.
> 
> Seems like he was regarded as a very very promising talent.
> 
> Sears needs to go on loan somewhere. Really really badly.



yeah, could be interesting.... last chance for him i guess.... but the club seem quite confident that it's sorted.... it's a proper west ham signing - young and with problems!


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

Sure they're not pulling your tadger on this one. Terry Dixon sounds like a 'reborn' new player in Championship Manager


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Sure they're not pulling your tadger on this one. Terry Dixon sounds like a 'reborn' new player in Championship Manager



http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1552585,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Yeah, I'd agree with that.  Send him to play in the Championship for the rest of the season, see if he can set the place alight.



i reckon derby would be ideal for him.

seems dixon allready had an ireland call up at 16! so very highly rated it seems.

I'm really not sure i trust our medical team yet though!


dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm really not sure i trust our medical team yet though!



you don't trust giorgio gasparini?

whatever next.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

a fit and scoring dean ashton may change my mind!


dave(thinks he may have missed a joke but isnt sure)


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> a fit and scoring dean ashton may change my mind!



Blimey, you don't ask for much.  He hasn't been fit for about 3 years. 

When is he supposed to be coming back anyway?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

last i checked still unknown. Same with danny boog.... gabbidon.


dave


----------



## SK. (Feb 12, 2009)

> Dean* Ashton's second ankle operation has been described as "very successful", although no comeback date has been set* for the West Ham striker. Ashton, 25, injured his left ankle in training in September 2008 and had the first operation soon after.
> 
> Specialist Niek van Dijk, who recently worked on Cristiano Ronaldo, flew to London to help with the operation. "*It was disappointing to have another operation, but it had to be done and was only a minor thing," said Ashton.*
> 
> ...



Maybe it's just me today but does anyone really care any more? It was a minor thing but no comeback date can be set?

I like Ashton and I am no doubting his ability but are we really missing him?


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 12, 2009)

SK. said:


> Maybe it's just me today but does anyone really care any more? It was a minor thing but no comeback date can be set?
> 
> I like Ashton and I am no doubting his ability but are we really missing him?



Not really.  It'll be nice if he can regain former uh.. form.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 12, 2009)

Would be great to have him back but we have to treat him as a non player and try to build it from there.

Apparently this dixon is shit-hot.  Some puds have been compariing him to rooney.  They didn't believe they could get him fit again and that was the only reason they dropped him.  Could be a great signing.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 12, 2009)

Fuck, that would be glorious if he turned out to be some boy-wonder goal machine.  Man, that would boil so much piss down the Lane.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 12, 2009)

Been reading up on him, so so highly rated its silly. Read artciles describing him as the irish micheal owen and stuff. Steve satunton had him training with the ireland squad without plying a single game fo spurs, really only a handful of reserve games.

If his knee can take the pressure, he should be amazing. Maybe.

Ashton I'm bothered by when he has prooven himself fit. Untill then, whatever.

dave


----------



## SK. (Feb 12, 2009)

Lawro is a person who does my nut in at the best of times but does anyone understand this logic?



> West Ham v Middlesbrough (1500 GMT)
> The Hammers are much improved and Boro don't know where their next win is coming from, so I'm going for a draw!
> 
> An extra match won't suit the visitors but I think they'll pinch a draw for the replay.
> ...


----------



## lemontop (Feb 12, 2009)

.


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2009)

SK. said:


> Lawro is a person who does my nut in at the best of times but does anyone understand this logic?



he's just lawro isn't he?  the laws of logic don't apply.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 12, 2009)

he is an idiot that lawro.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 12, 2009)

SK. said:


> Lawro is a person who does my nut in at the best of times but does anyone understand this logic?



Yes: he's a cunt?


----------



## SK. (Feb 12, 2009)

tommers said:


> he's just lawro isn't he?  the laws of logic don't apply.





kained&able said:


> he is an idiot that lawro.
> 
> 
> dave





RenegadeDog said:


> Yes: he's a cunt?



I'm glad we all agree then


----------



## kained&able (Feb 13, 2009)

whats the best pub around upton park that isnt called the anne boelyn(take it thats is still always rammed) to grab a oint or 5 in before a game?


dav


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> whats the best pub around upton park that isnt called the anne boelyn(take it thats is still always rammed) to grab a oint or 5 in before a game?
> 
> 
> dav



I used to like the Central, just a bit up Barking Road about halfway between UP and the Town Hall.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 13, 2009)

whats that umm past the ground to the mian road and turn right?

will anyone with a brummie accent be shot on site if they don't know the entire of our reserv team?


dave


----------



## SK. (Feb 13, 2009)

I always used to end up in the Duke Of Edinburgh or sometimes the Queens but both are predicatable I suppose in the fact they are pretty mutch on the doorstep and are going to be busy busy on match day? Been a couple of years to be honest since I have had a beer round there and The Green Man (Half House Half Pub by looks) I used to pop into has since closed so I have been told.  Was a good boozer but went down hill.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> whats that umm past the ground to the mian road and turn right?
> 
> will anyone with a brummie accent be shot on site if they don't know the entire of our reserv team?
> 
> ...



No past the ground to the main road, turn left, walk up about 5 mins and it's on the other side of the road.  Quite nice pub, pretyt spacious.


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2009)

parker's signed a new contract, till 2013.

have you got a brummie accent dave?


----------



## SK. (Feb 13, 2009)

tommers said:


> parker's signed a new contract, till 2013.




Just read about that.  Very good news


----------



## kained&able (Feb 13, 2009)

tommers said:


> parker's signed a new contract, till 2013.
> 
> have you got a brummie accent dave?



No and i can name the entire reserve team!(maybe)

the bloke im going with is walsall though and does drop into it every so often!
I laugh.


dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> the bloke im going with is walsall though and does drop into it every so often!



Poor sod.


----------



## mattie (Feb 14, 2009)

I used to go to the Lord Stanley on St Marys Road for a beer, mainly because we'd be driving in from Beckton direction so it was easiest to drop the car there.  It's the other side of Green St to the ground, you walk past all the houses and down an alley between some allotments and a school, and it's diagonally across the field, a little bit along the road.  I think they may have built on the field, going from google maps (you can find it on google easily enough).

About 10 minutes from the ground, plenty of fans there - the pub's now bene painted Claret adn Blue - but less hassle than pubs near the ground or tube station. 

I think anyone with a brummie accent brings it on themselves.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 14, 2009)

For fuck's sake.


----------



## SK. (Feb 14, 2009)

go Illunga phew ffs though where are the fecking strike force?


----------



## SK. (Feb 14, 2009)

bloody mark lawrenson


----------



## tommers (Feb 14, 2009)

1-1 is OK considering how badly it seems we played..

and it's the perfect result for me today.  Means there won't be frosty looks over the steak.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, roll on the replay, hope we can give it something proper that time.


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Feb 14, 2009)

I thought I was watching Arsenal today and no, not because we were playing flowing, beautiful football, but because we seemed to believe that the only way you can score a goal is to walk it into the net 

And how shit was Tristan? Nobes really needs a spell on the bench and we looked so slow without Behrami it was ridiculous. I think the only person who wants him back ASAP more than the fans is Neil.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 15, 2009)

First half was aboslutley dire. No one running in front of the ball at all.

Tristan and dimichelle are far far to slow to play togeher.

Once sears came on we looked a bit better although his anticipation is rubbish!

Noble hs been a bit rubbish last few games but dont think he is entirely fit so will let him off.

Savio looks like he will be a decen player. Realy good feet and looks happy taking people on.

Behrami is such an importent player for us we looked a bit lost without him yesterday.

All in all draw was fair but collison or di michelle really should have stuck a couple of chances away for the win.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2009)

Shows how important cole is for us.  The game showed that our strike 'force' is really our biggest worry.  Looks like we had some decent chances and wasted them.

The good thing is that we got a draw while playing badly.  That's a sign of a good team. 

Sounds like savio sounded really decent, he's imrpoving with each game, I say start him for the next game in a 4-4-1-1 formation with savio just behind the main striker.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 15, 2009)

dont think he will suit the droppy off type role to be honest.

Thin he will be on the shoulder of the last defender kinda guy most of the time or a take it round 2 pople from wide aea and cross for main striker or find top corner somehow kinda person. Thjat said i dont think i have seen him take a shot yet!

He was taking all our free kick and corners when he was on. No noble on the pitch at the time but he looks to have good delivery.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2009)

Give him a bit of time, there's no way zola, clarke and nani would have spent that kind of dosh on a youngster unless he had serious potential.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 15, 2009)

oh yeah i really think he will be good don't get me wrong. Just want to see how good a shot he has on him.

so far he has only been used as a left winger really.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't actually seen much other than highlights, but he looks like he will be one of those SWP type players who can be pretty useful all over the midfield and strikeforce.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 15, 2009)

im hoping more like walcott but yeah!

Wouldn't be suprised if he is kept as winger for rest of the season untill he learns the ropes a bit and then next season is given a bit more responsibilty and plays up top. That seems to be the way a lot of the fast young strikers are being blooded these days.

dave


----------



## mattie (Feb 15, 2009)

Impressed by Di Michele's 9-iron into the upper tier from 10 yards.  On his good foot.  I thought Italians were technically proficient, he seems to be the exception that proves the rule.

Dare I say it, but is Savio going to give us the pace and direct threat that Dyer promised?

What pub did you end up going to dave?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 15, 2009)

went with the centrel. was fine. not rammed so got served quickly which was about all i cared about.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> went with the centrel. was fine. not rammed so got served quickly which was about all i cared about.
> 
> 
> dave



Cool.  Always liked it in there when I worked at Newham, although the Miller's was generally the council worker's pub of choice


----------



## SK. (Feb 15, 2009)

well if we beat Middlesborough in the replay then we have Everton ooooh but damn we missed out on those Sheffield people


----------



## kained&able (Feb 15, 2009)

away too. Diffiuclt game that if we get through.

Beef between me and a mate though which is always good.


dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 15, 2009)

well, it's not man utd I suppose but a trip up to goodison doesn't really fill me with confidence...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2009)

tommers said:


> well, it's not man utd I suppose but a trip up to goodison doesn't really fill me with confidence...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2009)

I was really hoping we'd get swansea.  My mate's a massive fan and they play great football, quite a similar philosophy to us, so it would have been a great tie.


----------



## tommers (Feb 16, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I was really hoping we'd get swansea.  My mate's a massive fan and they play great football, quite a similar philosophy to us, so it would have been a great tie.



yeah, swansea or fulham would have been my preferred option too.

Oh well.  Beat Boro and Everton away and we're in the semis.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah, swansea or fulham would have been my preferred option too.
> 
> Oh well.  Beat Boro and Everton away and we're in the semis.



Not too big an order then!

That said, we appear to be better away than at home these days.

I might go to the boro replay.  Last chance to see us up here this season


----------



## SK. (Feb 16, 2009)

Beat Everton in the FA Cup rounds in 1980

Beat Middlesborough in the FA cup rounds in 2006

Significance you ask?

We made it to the finals ok won one lost the other but good or bad omen or just a bloody tenuous link ?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 16, 2009)

official site is saying cole should be back within two weeks, no fracture.

and in even better news no LBM for a month!


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah. I'm not too happy with Everton next round.  Assuming we beat Boro, which is not a wise assumption necessarily.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 16, 2009)

They're much shitter than you are.

Oh, I see.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 16, 2009)

remind me who you played in this round of the fa cup he with the gloaty smiley!

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 16, 2009)

We beat Real Madrid 6-0. 
















(Then I turned off my Playstation lol)


----------



## kained&able (Feb 18, 2009)

Isn't it great not having 7 rumours a day about parker, upson etc leaving.

Yay the lul!


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Let's take a look at where we were about two years ago this weeked:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/6371331.stm

West Ham: Green, Dailly, Ferdinand, Davenport, Konchesky, Benayoun, Mullins (Newton 72), Quashie, Etherington (Harewood 46), Tevez, Cole (Blanco 59).

Almost certainly going to go down by losing 4-0 to Charlton FFS, Tevez and Cole unable to get any goals.  10 games left to save ourselves and a phenomenal task ahead relying on others to fuck it. How far we've come!


----------



## mattie (Feb 20, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Let's take a look at where we were about two years ago this weeked:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/6371331.stm
> 
> ...



Of those who've left only Tevez and at a pinch Benayoun would improve our current squad.

Dailly and Konchesky in the same defence, the horror.  And Newton and Quashie in midfield.  No wonder we were in trouble.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 20, 2009)

umm who the hell is blanco? and why is the brain cell that was storing that kknowlege dead???

What we reckon for saturday?

I reckon its about time savio starts as tristan/di michelle are too slow to play together.

I wouldn't mind seeing mark noble dropped for a game as well. He is good but he hasn't been for the last few games. Maybe give kovac his first start alongside parker.

dave


----------



## mattie (Feb 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> umm who the hell is blanco? and why is the brain cell that was storing that kknowlege dead???
> 
> What we reckon for saturday?
> 
> ...



Kepa Blanco.  Big lump, scored against the scallies and then did very little else.

Agree with most of that, Noble looks a bit off-colour and - assuming our swiss ball of energy is fit - perhaps should be benched.  A bit of pace always helps, I've not seen much of Tristan but Di Michele was almost pantomime bad last time I saw him so a Savio/Tristan attack could be good.

Dyer still injured then?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 20, 2009)

presume dyer is still injured yeah. Not a lot of reserve team football been played in the last few weeks so wont have had the chance to gain any match fitness.

Behrami is back as far as i know. He had better be anyways.

I would perfer di michelle/savio rather then tristan. Dimichelle varies from pantomine to verging on useful where as i havent seen anything of tristan in the last 7 months to think he will be a professional football player next season.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 20, 2009)

i'm forced to agree with dave on this one.  i don't think tristan is a premier quality striker.  i thought he was just signed because he and nani knew each other and we needed an extra set of legs, and to increase the italian population at west ham to make us more palatable to further italian signings.


----------



## mattie (Feb 20, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> i'm forced to agree with dave on this one.  i don't think tristan is a premier quality striker.  i thought he was just signed because he and nani knew each other and we needed an extra set of legs, and to increase the italian population at west ham to make us more palatable to further italian signings.



He's Spanish, but I know what you mean!

He was pretty fearsome in his day, looks like that day has long since gone.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Is he?

Oh well, ignore that theory then!


----------



## Jackass (Feb 20, 2009)

Well our in-form striker is out of the game against Bolton tomorrow..

oh shit..

(Kevin this is btw)


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2009)

Jackass said:


> Well our in-form striker is out of the game against Bolton tomorrow..
> 
> oh shit..
> 
> (Kevin this is btw)



Stobes' kevin?  Hello mate. 

Yeah, Cole is out... it'll be Tristan and Di Michele tomorrow... god help us.  Cole should be back for Man City apparently.

Who'd ever think we'd miss that big lump?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 21, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks 5/4 bolton seems stupidly good odds, given that we never win at that place and our best players are out?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 21, 2009)

best players? i think you'll find collins, colison, behrami, upson and parker are all fit.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah, I thought Behrami was out.

I'm a little more optimistic now.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 21, 2009)

coles fit!!!!

spector replacing neil beacuse of suspension.


dave


----------



## SK. (Feb 21, 2009)

2-0 down after 12 minutes we really dont like the reebok


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 21, 2009)

SK. said:


> 2-0 down after 12 minutes we really dont like the reebok


----------



## kained&able (Feb 21, 2009)

i thhink hate the place would be more accurate. Taylors goal had better be a beauty or i'm not watching match of the day later!


dave


----------



## SK. (Feb 21, 2009)

James Collins has been carried off also, Tomkins on in his place FFS fucking cursed at that stadium I'm sure of it.  How close is it to Sheffiled? and to top it off I am stuck with Garth fucking Crooks on the BBC


----------



## SK. (Feb 21, 2009)

Fuck Damn


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2009)

Watched the 2nd half.  We were all over them.  Couple cleared off the line.  Can't believe we didn't get anything out of that.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 21, 2009)

Cracking goal by Taylor again


----------



## tarannau (Feb 21, 2009)

Heh. That's grand revenge for Kained always gibbering on about Bolton, founder members of the football league, being a shit small club.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2009)

That wasn't me(possibly have but not often and not recently)! I gibber on about wigan and blackburn. i think it was renegde who calls them a shit  team from a non footballing town. 

He's right though.

and we never get a result there, its not new.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2009)

DIdn't say they were a non-footballing town. At least unlike Wigan they do have some sort of history.

Their fanbase is pisspoor, though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2009)

Their fans have a real bee in their bonnet about us as well - I dared to say that this was a 'bogey fixture' for us on another forum, and one of their fans immediately launched into a rant about how they'd finished above us in the league over the last 10 seasons or so, so it wasn't really a bogey fixture


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Their fans have a real bee in their bonnet about us as well - I dared to say that this was a 'bogey fixture' for us on another forum, and one of their fans immediately launched into a rant about how they'd finished above us in the league over the last 10 seasons or so, so it wasn't really a bogey fixture






what a nobber.


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Heh. That's grand revenge for Kained always gibbering on about Bolton, founder members of the football league, being a shit small club.





you're odd sometimes taranny.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> what a nobber.



Yep.

It would be cool if they, boro and blackburn went down.  All grounds we hardly ever get anything at, except for that weird phantom game at blackburn which triggered our survival run.

They've also all got pisspoor support.

I'd like leicester to come back up, we always seemed to get results agains them and they have a good support...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> you're odd sometimes taranny.



Yeah.  I would hardly call us losing at the Fleapot 'grand revenge', it's just par for the course


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2009)

At the start of Feb(or mid jan or whatver) i was bleeting on about how the next few games will be the ones that define our season & if we manage to stay about where we were I start considering europe as a possibility.

We are exactly where we were!

I can start to dream i reckon.

Looking at the fixtures we have a nice little run. 

Man city(h)
wigan away
West brom(h)
Blckburn(a)
sunmderland(h)

I see no real reason why we can't win all of them(other then we wont win 5 in a row obviously)

You'd like to think wigan will drop down a but and only man city look like they are hitting form at the moment and i think we only need 8th to get into the intertwobob.

Next two games are huge, we need at least draws in both of em.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2009)

The intertwobob's been abolished, Dave


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2009)

no way? whe did that happen?

Hoew are we meant to get into europe cheaply then?

so we actually need 7th then?

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2009)

Depends how the cups go.

If the FA Cup is all 'big 4' in the final, then 6th will go to the league too.  If man u win the league cup, then 7th place will be enough as runners up in the LC don't qualify.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't say IF man united win the league cup. I'm not having spurs get into europe.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Feb 24, 2009)

collins is out for a month.

dave


----------



## mattie (Feb 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> collins is out for a month.
> 
> dave



I was saying earlier this week to a Man City mate that our recent injury record has been very good - especially compared to nightmares of last year - so I thought we were due one.

My bad, sorry.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 24, 2009)

im sure tomkins will step up admiribly.

dave


----------



## mattie (Feb 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> im sure tomkins will step up admiribly.
> 
> dave



I think Kovac can fill in at centre back as well.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 24, 2009)

fuck forgot all about the replay tonight.

Neil is back from suspension and collins injured otherwise same squad as saturday.

We had better win i want to glaot at a boro supporting mate.

dave


----------



## STFC (Feb 24, 2009)

It's tomorrow.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 24, 2009)

ahh thats why i cant find a stream, still forgot all about it though.

dave


----------



## Balbi (Feb 24, 2009)

ITV and all 

I'll watch Boring vs Hammers


----------



## mattie (Feb 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> fuck forgot all about the replay tonight.
> 
> Neil is back from suspension and collins injured otherwise same squad as saturday.
> 
> ...



Quietly confident.

On a side note, time to change the tags on the thread perhaps, assuming we can do it?  Something about fonzie I reckon.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 25, 2009)

think only renegade can change tags now.

Kovac, tomkins and sears start, no collison!

think it will be behrami on the left, kovac/parker in the centre and noble on the right.

Time for sears to step up and suprised savio isn't getting a start seeing as collison isn't playing.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 25, 2009)

The trouble is, with West Ham positive thinking doesn't work.  Good luck tonight guys!


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 25, 2009)

fuck.


----------



## mattie (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmmm.  Great free kick, not the greatest challenge by Kovac.


----------



## mattie (Feb 25, 2009)

dear god


----------



## SK. (Feb 25, 2009)

Its not looking good for us at the moment is it. We are making Borough look good


----------



## mattie (Feb 25, 2009)

SK. said:


> Its not looking good for us at the moment is it. We are making Borough look good



We've achieved the impossible.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 25, 2009)

Nicely done boys.  I mean, jesus fucking christ.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone noticed the Sheff Utd flag in the Middlesborough stand?!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 25, 2009)

FFS


----------



## agricola (Feb 25, 2009)

This is the worst performance in the fa cup at boro since boro last year against Cardiff.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 25, 2009)

What the fuck has happened to us?


----------



## SK. (Feb 25, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Anyone noticed the Sheff Utd flag in the Middlesborough stand?!



Nope to busy watching the crap on the pitch without looking for shit in the stands


----------



## SK. (Feb 25, 2009)

11 individual players and not one team. Really lacking ideas and is James Collins really the big difference in our defence?

We look so disjointed and clueless, we look like we did at the beginning of the season


----------



## kained&able (Feb 25, 2009)

we need a winger on goddanm it! Noble out wide(ish) isn't working at all. The only time he does something good he is dead centre.

Sears really isn't ready yet is he. His anticipation isn't there and he is taking one or two many touches before trying to pass. Fairly sure he will be good still but he needs a bit of time in  lower leagues.

Congrats to sheffield united, they officially have more fans at the riverside then boro! 

dave


----------



## Sadken (Feb 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Congrats to sheffield united, they officially have more fans at the riverside then boro!
> 
> dave



are there really sheff utd fans there?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Feb 25, 2009)

Fucking load of bollocks.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 25, 2009)

yossi scored for liverpool.  is that a consolation?


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> yossi scored for liverpool.  is that a consolation?



oh right.  did he?

that's ok then.  brilliant.  well done you spineless little have i signed haven't i israeli shit.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 25, 2009)

Bloody west ham.


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Bloody west ham.



it's worse when you actually know people from boro.

this is the most messages I've had in years. 

zola out.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 25, 2009)

Not yet FFS, give him a season!


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Not yet FFS, give him a season!




I'm only joking.  We wouldn't have beaten everton anyway.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> it's worse when you actually know people from boro.
> 
> this is the most messages I've had in years.



my old housemate has been rubbing it in all night too. Bastard


dave


----------



## mattie (Feb 28, 2009)

City only a point below us, win this and we're in a European spot.

Which means we'l lose.  And fucking bellend will score.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 1, 2009)

Result  although worrying about behrami


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 1, 2009)

Man city lose away again, truly amazing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## mattie (Mar 2, 2009)

Behrami's knee knack sounds like it come be season-ending.  Bah, poor sod.

Did anyone see the comments on KUMB about Gabbidon's injury?  Surely someone is yanking my chain - teeth out and jaw realigned?  Am I missing a joke yet again?


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2009)

mattie said:


> Behrami's knee knack sounds like it come be season-ending.  Bah, poor sod.
> 
> Did anyone see the comments on KUMB about Gabbidon's injury?  Surely someone is yanking my chain - teeth out and jaw realigned?  Am I missing a joke yet again?



yeah, i read that too.

I thought they were joking.

Shame about Behrami - he's my favourite.  I love him.  I thought we played well yesterday and bossed it for long periods, although city did have a few decent chances.  Still, another 3 points in the bag.

What are the views on Bellamy getting booed?  I thought it was a bit odd, there was obviously loads more to his transfer than was in the papers and duckers even came out and said he never went on strike...


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 2, 2009)

I think with Behrami out we're going to suffer somewhat.  He's a great player who has put in a lot of effort for us this season, and is probably my player of the year (although it's a hard decision this season, for a change).


----------



## SK. (Mar 2, 2009)

Behrami is a massive loss but I hope he recovers ok, what with Collins being out for a little while also then I agree I think we are going to miss them more than I would hope for.


----------



## SK. (Mar 2, 2009)

Just read this on a site I check out called EPL Talk



> The last time I remember a full debut that was as impressive as West Ham United’s Savio Nsereko was when Wayne Rooney played for Everton many moons ago. Savio’s performance against Manchester City yesterday was spectacular. The German u-20 striker had poise, a ton of skill and plenty of creativity — and he’s only 19 years old. Gianfranco Zola has a hit on his hands with this player he picked up in the January transfer window.



I didn't see the game yesterday and only got to see the usual 5 minutes on MOTD2 that they normally afford us but it all sounds good.


----------



## Lucan Vortex (Mar 2, 2009)

SK. said:


> Just read this on a site I check out called EPL Talk
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the game yesterday and only got to see the usual 5 minutes on MOTD2 that they normally afford us but it all sounds good.



Not sure how they came to the conclusion that it was a full debut, when he came on for Behrami 

He did look lively tho, but I'd be wary of expecting too much from him just yet; I'd hate for him to get the LBM treatment from the fans if he doesn't live up to all the expectations of Football Manager playing ones


----------



## kained&able (Mar 2, 2009)

offical site is saying no break or fracture for behrami so might not be out for more then a couple of weeks.

It wasn't his full debut was it? Didn't savio come on for behrami?


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 3, 2009)

Bellamy is out for Citeh for three weeks with a NEW injury.  Definitely some good business by us.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 3, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Bellamy is out for Citeh for three weeks with a NEW injury.  Definitely some good business by us.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 4, 2009)

What we reckon for tonight then?

3 points and we put a nice little 4 point gap between us and wigan and then just have to hold it and hope someone above us wins the FA cup and then wow!

I reckon we should go with collison down the right and savio down the left with parker and noble in the centre personally.

Really don't want noble anywhere other then the centre of the park and against wigan i see no real need for both kovac and parker.

Probabley di michelle up front with cole again. Tristan is out for two weeks, notthat it makes a difference.

Tomkins at centre back, rest picks itself really.

Apparently dyer and lbm might be back next week. Which would be handy. With behrami out for a bit we really need a winger to step up.


dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2009)

I think wigan are better than you give them credit for dave, much as it pains me to say.  I hate em.  It'll be tough but if we can get a win then we're looking good for 7th.

They sold palacios, didn't they?  Anybody else?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah wigan's not exactly an easy place to go.  would be pleased with a draw.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 4, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah wigan's not exactly an easy place to go.  would be pleased with a draw.




Same here.  I was looking at the games for the rest of the season and I'm concerned that we might not pick up more than 15 points.  Will that be enough I wonder?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not saying they are shit we are only one point ahead of them afterall.

Just don't see us needing both defensive/tough tackling midfielders out there to cope with micheal brown and lee catermole.

Outwide and up front are there main threats.

I really doubt 15 points in 11 games would get us into europe. Last year and year before that would be good for 9/10th.

I reckon we can get 20 points though. Beat wigan, west brom, stoke, sunderland, boro.(15 points) draw away to villa &  everton and beat blackburn away.

Lose to spurs, chelski, liverpool.

Thats what i reckon we will need to do to pick up 7th anyway.


dave


----------



## SK. (Mar 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> What we reckon for tonight then?
> 
> 3 points and we put a nice little 4 point gap between us and wigan and then just have to hold it and hope someone above us wins the FA cup and then wow!
> 
> ...



Sounds about right to me and I reckon we could get a result with that squad.  Thing is it's now being reported that Behrami will be out for the rest of the season which is a damn shame for him and especially for us.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 4, 2009)

Comes from a quote from behrami to a foreign paper so no idea how accurate it is. Official site is still saying need to wait for swelling to go down before anything can be determined. Should no tommrow or next day.

Could be a couple of weeks if he hasn't strained any ligaments. If he has its definatly rest of the season.

HUUUGE blow he is definatly my choice for player of the season.


dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 4, 2009)

tommers said:


> I think wigan are better than you give them credit for dave, much as it pains me to say.  I hate em.  It'll be tough but if we can get a win then we're looking good for 7th.
> 
> They sold palacios, didn't they?  Anybody else?



heskey

and kevin 'zinadine' kilbane. 

apparently bramble isn't the two goal start to the opposition he once was. 

they've looked pretty good from what i've seen of them. could be a tricky one.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 4, 2009)

heskey is at villa dude.

kilbane went to hull(i think)


dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> heskey is at villa dude.
> 
> kilbane went to hull(i think)
> 
> ...



*whoosh*   


to be fair. it's not clear my post has two seperate points. you can barely see the join.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 4, 2009)

oh that makes more sense. 

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

Cooooooooooooomee on you irons!


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2009)

1-0.  Cole.


----------



## SK. (Mar 4, 2009)

And the one person who is scoring goes and gets himself sent off.  FFS


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

SK. said:


> And the one person who is scoring goes and gets himself sent off.  FFS





Backs to the wall then lads...


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2009)

SK. said:


> And the one person who is scoring goes and gets himself sent off.  FFS



to be fair, the bbc london commentators are up in arms... one of them called brown a "cheating little scumbag."

and then booed him when he got the ball next. 

I haven't seen it but it sounds like Attwell has been up to his old tricks...


----------



## Batboy (Mar 4, 2009)

1 sending off and five yellows in the first half....


----------



## Batboy (Mar 4, 2009)

two sending offs lol


----------



## SK. (Mar 4, 2009)

Atwell is trying to get into he Guinness Book Of Records for the most cards in one season I reckon.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

Fuck Collison crocked


----------



## SK. (Mar 4, 2009)

Do they have witch doctors and practice voodoo in Sheffield


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

Cocking cocksticks, even if we hang on to this, our two best MFs out


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

Six minutes of injury time!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

Steve Bruce should still be abolished.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

Savio looks like some player


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

Only got to see the last 10 mins as missus was on the pooter, but what a beaut of a goal!


----------



## SK. (Mar 4, 2009)

Great 3 points but a costly game for us, infact a costly week so far


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

Just when we thought the injury jinx had fucked off...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

I reckon that was a best west ham goal of all time candidate 

That reminded me of the sort of thing Argentina were playing early on in the 2006 world cup!

When you think of the cost of our squad,  

(And I don't think I'm exaggerating)


----------



## SK. (Mar 5, 2009)

It was a fantastic goal and it looks like the Zola/Clarke influence is working well.  Collinson's Injury looked bad but fingers crossed.

Lucas Neil was extremely lucky not to cause injury and stay on the park though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

YEs, terrible challenge by lucas.

COle's second on the other hand didn't look like a second yellow to me.  He had his back to the player and was going for the ball.


----------



## Batboy (Mar 5, 2009)

How the fuck is Attwell a premier referee?

What do people think of Kovac? he has caught my eye with a look of Billy Bonds about him


----------



## mattie (Mar 5, 2009)

Parker looked well fired up, a bit too much so.

Some pretty nasty tackles on the highlights, Parker caught someone on the knee and Neill's was indeed a bad one.  Carlton's tackles were not.  Not entirely sure what the ref thought he was doing there.

Steve Bruce said he thought we deserved to win, which was unexpected.

Poor l'il Jack, the knee ain't meant to bend like that.


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 5, 2009)

First West Ham game last night, me new lady is an iron and got me along. The sendings off looked ridiculous from where i was stood. Cole's was especially daft, second booking for a high foot I think, after a similarly innocuous first booking. And Cattermole went for a relatively poor challenge on Parker, which looked like at worst yellow to me but i'd like to see a replay. Parker did himself no favours by pretending he was dead btw. Anyway, ignoring all that, your goal was shithot! Excellent stuff, worth the entrance fee and made up for having to go to Wigan!


----------



## kained&able (Mar 5, 2009)

parker was very lucky to stay on the pitch as was neil.

Cole should never have been sent off though.

Catermole definatly had to go.

Really hope collison isn't as bad as it looks. LBM and dyer had better get fit stay fit and look competent!(thats a lot to ask isn't it)

How long will cole be suspended for? If its just the one game then i'm sure we will cope. Away at west brom sounds like the right sort of game to be suspended for i guess. Its ridiculous that you can't appeal two bookings though.

Apparently terry dixon will be in full training as of next week, which will be intresting. We could do with a striker.

Take it theres no more news on behrami.

Great goal last night one of the best team goals i have seen us score. Dicanios volley against wimbeldon or antons turn and swivel from 25 yards out against fulham will remain the best goals i have seen us score though.

dave


----------



## SK. (Mar 5, 2009)

mattie said:


> Steve Bruce said he thought we deserved to win, which was unexpected.



That really really surprised me and as much as I detest the bloke fair play to him and he seemed to agree with the perception that the Ref is a complete twonk who should not be in the premiership


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2009)

SK. said:


> That really really surprised me and as much as I detest the bloke fair play to him and he seemed to agree with the perception that the Ref is a complete twonk who should not be in the premiership



he was only conceding the cole thing so he could lay into neill.

Or my hatred of him has become a bit irrational.

Probably the latter actually.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

It's deadline day tomorrow...


----------



## mattie (Mar 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's deadline day tomorrow...



Does that refer to what I think it refers to?

Actually, it could be two things, one of which will get a deluded whippet-shagger up in arms.  Please tell me it's the other one.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

Deadline for us to be sold.


----------



## mattie (Mar 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Deadline for us to be sold.



*breathes out*

Didn't he/Hansa get his/their 3-month extension then?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 5, 2009)

why does that have a deadline? or is that just the end of the everyone has to be keep stum period(not the tecnhcial term i know) or something.

dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> why does that have a deadline? or is that just the end of the everyone has to be keep stum period(not the tecnhcial term i know) or something.
> 
> dave



Because a lot of people would like their money back toot-suite and we're an asset.  In all senses of the word.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

Apparently they may well have got an extension which means there is an interested bidder


----------



## mattie (Mar 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently they may well have got an extension which means there is an interested bidder



If it's Kia I will first laugh at the serendipity of it all and then burn my shirt.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

mattie said:


> If it's Kia I will first laugh at the serendipity of it all and then burn my shirt.



No, most likely a far eastern consortium.


----------



## mattie (Mar 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> No, most likely a far eastern consortium.



Bad feelings about this, for some reason.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 5, 2009)

mattie said:


> Because a lot of people would like their money back toot-suite and we're an asset.  In all senses of the word.




a) tout, you silly honkey!

b) who??? I though the whole bank fiasco our chairmen ending up losing a lot of his money rather then anyone elses and anyway being that its all plc's he isn't personally liable for anyones anything.

He is just a bit broke.

dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> a) tout, you silly honkey!
> 
> b) who??? I though the whole bank fiasco our chairmen ending up losing a lot of his money rather then anyone elses and anyway being that its all plc's he isn't personally liable for anyones anything.
> 
> ...



You leave my Franglais alone, putain!


----------



## kained&able (Mar 5, 2009)

oh come on toot, honkey. that was good surely.


dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> oh come on toot, honkey. that was good surely.
> 
> 
> dave



So good I missed it entirely.  

Bravo, Sir.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 6, 2009)

we have a 2nd generation player coming through!!!


"while George Moncur - son of former West Ham midfielder John - will be among the substitutes."

what do you the reckon the odds of him getting booked within 5 mins of coming on are?

I loved jon Moncur with all my heart(lets see if marties franglais can cope with that one!)


dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> we have a 2nd generation player coming through!!!
> 
> 
> "while George Moncur - son of former West Ham midfielder John - will be among the substitutes."
> ...



martie [sic] is in danger of sounding like delboy if he carries on with his Franglais.

He's here, he's there, he's every fucking where, George Moncur, George Moncur!

Unless he's a goalkeeper, of course.  He's not, is he?  Johnny Monc's bro is a golf pro so being good with the hands may run in the family.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 6, 2009)

knub reckons centrel mid. So he is indeed here, there and every fucking where.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 9, 2009)

if you have sky theres a programme tonight at 10pm days of our lives: the best of west ham.

I belive it relives all our former glories and stuff.

A very late night but it should be worth it!


dave


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> if you have sky theres a programme tonight at 10pm days of our lives: the best of west ham.
> 
> I belive it relives all our former glories and stuff.
> 
> ...



you won't be up that late, it finishes at 10.03 pm

Boom boom


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> we have a 2nd generation player coming through!!!
> 
> 
> "while George Moncur - son of former West Ham midfielder John - will be among the substitutes."
> ...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

Mirror journo in being nice to us shocker! 



> Why Carlton Cole should win Goal of the Season for his goal in West Ham’s win over Wigan
> 
> By Dan Silver, Mirror.co.uk 10/03/2009
> 
> ...



I have been extolling the virtues of the goal to all who will listen to me for some time now


----------



## kained&able (Mar 10, 2009)

it was beutiful.

Dimichelle wants to sign for us permenently.

We all say no right?


dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 10, 2009)

behrami is out for six months. His ACL is buggered.

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1585809,00.html

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 10, 2009)

oh for fuck's sake.  that's not right at all.  the curse strikes again.  and boa morte still lives


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

kained&able said:


> behrami is out for six months. His ACL is buggered.
> 
> http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1585809,00.html
> 
> dave



Fuck


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

Well gutted, he's been one of our best signings for ages


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

On a brighter note



> Praise for youngsters
> 
> Filed: Monday, 9th March 2009
> By: Staff Writer
> ...


----------



## kained&able (Mar 10, 2009)

I had a look at the squad for that game other then steach(the new cech, but taller), n'gala(the new rio ) and bajiner(the next torres, but hungerian) I hadn't heard of a single player.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2009)

Teamtalk reckons that LBM is fully fit and dyer is back in training and collins is running again.

Which are all quite handy.


dave


----------



## SK. (Mar 12, 2009)

From SkySports



> West Ham midfielder Jack Collison has suffered a dislocated kneecap and is facing six to seven weeks on the sidelines.
> 
> The Wales international sustained the injury in the Hammers' stormy 1-0 success over Wigan at the JJB Stadium when he crumpled to the turf in agony 12 minutes from time.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh piss i had forgotten about him falling over.

Dyer and boa morte had better be fit for monday

Boa morte for the bench rather then playing though obviously.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 12, 2009)

Pisser isn't it.  Ah well I guess that's our chance of qualifiing for th UEFA out of the window for another yaer.

On a brighter note, some people on KUMB are saying that that Kerry Dixon is returning to full training.

I will buy everyone on here a pint if he scores th winner against Spuds.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

I told you that last week about dixon(or i meant to i cant remmeber if i did or not now). Im better then that site i tells ya.

stelianas is back at the club now isn't it? wouldn't mind seeing what he can do by all accounts he gave a good showing of himself at southend and was impressed with him when they played chelski.

dont be so pesermistic doggy we have a 4 point lead over the other contenders for 7th. I have every confidence we can hold them off, might not be pretty though.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 12, 2009)

Terry, not Kerry.

Kerry Dixon was the past, Terry Dixon will be the FUTURE!

*amazing wooshing noises, montage of balls hitting the back of the net*

*not our net either*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 12, 2009)

You're quite right bluestreak.

I'm quite excited about the fact that the spuds reckoned he looked as good as Rooney at the same age.

If we get him playing back to potential they ar egoing to feel very very foolish about letting him go.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

Our reserve team keeper marek stech has gone on loan ro wycombe for the rest of the season, really intrested to see what he does, everyone reckons he is going to be class.



dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Our reserve team keeper marek stech has gone on loan ro wycombe for the rest of the season, really intrested to see what he does, everyone reckons he is going to be class.
> 
> dave



Apparently that other keeper is gash though.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

who? lavutska? street? surely not the mighty jimmy walker?

or do you mean the current wycombe keeper?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 12, 2009)

Lastuvka


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh yeah hes bollocks he is.

But the mighty jimmy "why the fuck did i leave walsall" walker is back from colcheter so its all good.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Oh yeah hes bollocks he is.
> 
> But the mighty jimmy "why the fuck did i leave walsall" walker is back from colcheter so its all good.
> 
> ...


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

I proper love jimmy walker! He once ran 30 yards to punch an opposition player after a nasty foul.

Thats passion that is.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, but there's a good reason why he's been our third choice keeper for quite a considerable amount of time...


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah he got injured for a year and we had to buy roy caroll.

Then once we were a bit more established we got a real premiership keeper.

Walker is better then most peoples back up and could still easily be a good championship keeper.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 12, 2009)

To be fair, I haven't really seen him that much, as when we were in the Championship I was in China and had no access to our games.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

Best mates walsall so i have seen a lot of him and had him in my ear every 5 seconds about him.

I think i would be disowned if i said anything bad about him.


dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 13, 2009)

Surely, it's not over?  It can't be, can it?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/mar/13/west-ham-sheffield-united-carlos-tevez

Rosie, we have closure!


----------



## kained&able (Mar 13, 2009)

2million a year for 5 years. I really hope this is true.

Looks like its is google news has at least 12 sources reporting th story. Not found anything official yet though.


dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2009)

It fucking galls me to have to pay that bunch of cunts anything but, on the other hand, it'll be nice to have it finished.

What will rosie do now?


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 13, 2009)

So why would Sheffield United settle for so little I wonder?  We must have some secret ace up our sleeve.  Either that, or they were worried that if we were hit with a 45m fine we'd go out of business and they'd get nothing.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 13, 2009)

tommers said:


> What will rosie do now?


 
Get some sort of a life?

Demand more justice?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 13, 2009)

Our chairmen might be able to sell the club now that potential debt has gone as well.

Not sure if that a yay or a though.


dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> So why would Sheffield United settle for so little I wonder?  We must have some secret ace up our sleeve.  Either that, or they were worried that if we were hit with a 45m fine we'd go out of business and they'd get nothing.



They were never going to get £45million, that was just their starting figure.  

We're paying them off cos BG needs to sell up and it's easier to do that when buyers know exactly what we're liable for.  Nobody is going to pay him £80 million when there's an outstanding claim for £0 - 45 million.  How do you decide a price?

And I suppose that £10 million or whatever is better than that mad old fucker deciding to award them £45 million cos his nanny forgot to put the honey in his porridge this morning.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, of course, I forgot about that.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 13, 2009)

hmm is this definate yet? still nothing on offical site our sheffields or sky sports.


dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 13, 2009)

This is all quite an anti-climax.

Perhaps Warnock will liven it up a little.  Hopefully not Sean Bean.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 13, 2009)

I demand £60m 

CHEATS! (and by their own admission now as well )


----------



## Sadken (Mar 13, 2009)

Sheff Utd get £10mil over 5 years!  This all reminds me of the Canada on Strike episode of South Park where the Canadian bloke ends up accepting vouchers to call off the strike after loads of Canadians have died.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> Surely, it's not over?  It can't be, can it?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/mar/13/west-ham-sheffield-united-carlos-tevez
> 
> Rosie, we have closure!



We don't quite though, do we, as according to that article we could still get a fine from th eFA or a points deduction.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 13, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> I demand £60m
> 
> CHEATS! (and by their own admission now as well )


 

Pfft, we've admitted nothing.  This is business now, as RD has pointed out!


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Pfft, we've admitted nothing.  This is business now, as RD has pointed out!



I almost put something about how people will see this as an admission of guilt but I thought the stuff about getting it out of the way before selling would point out the error of that to all but the most blinkered.

I should have known.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol! I can't believe that after the courts said West Ham cheated and even West Ham themselves said they cheated that people on here are still delusional enough to think that West Ham didn't cheat!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 13, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Lol! I can't believe that after the courts said West Ham cheated and even West Ham themselves said they cheated that people on here are still delusional enough to think that West Ham didn't cheat!



We didn't.

We just cocked up.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 13, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> We didn't.
> 
> We just cocked up.


Maybe for the first offence you could use that defence but certainly not twice!


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 13, 2009)

Sued by both sides for the same thing...  a cock in the throat and a cock in the arse....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh I don't care cyber, let's thrash it all out again, we need to gain ground on newcastle anyway.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 13, 2009)

Well no need for a long drawn out debate when West Ham have finally admitted their guilt! That's enough proof for all of us!


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 13, 2009)

I think there are more happy Hammers than Blades , you sold out for £ 10 M , you must be so pleased


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 13, 2009)

Good to see you make an appearance, HnT.


----------



## SK. (Mar 13, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> I demand £60m
> 
> CHEATS! (and by their own admission now as well )



but you took the easy option of getting something because once the financial open books were asked for it's amazing how your team suddenly shit themselves could there have been some very interesting dealings of your own.

Glass houses stones etc


----------



## kained&able (Mar 13, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Well no need for a long drawn out debate when West Ham have finally admitted their guilt! That's enough proof for all of us!



Our chairmen just gave you money to shut you up so that he could get on with selling the club.

I see no letter saying 

Dear sean bean,
 we are cheats and we are really sorry(and we are really sorry) have 10million quid to shut the fuck up.

Yours sincerly,

West Ham.

Untill i do i see no guilt being admitted. Its taking the unfair speeding ticket beacuse you can't be arsed to go to court to sort it out.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 13, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Good to see you make an appearance, HnT.




I got the worst kicking of my life at Sheffield back in the mid 70`s  trying to take the moral high ground is so laughable , West Ham Eh ? We do get entertainmt value don`t we ?


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 13, 2009)

SK. said:


> but you took the easy option of getting something because once the financial open books were asked for it's amazing how your team suddenly shit themselves could there have been some very interesting dealings of your own.
> 
> Glass houses stones etc




(Well, I laugh at that, but no doubt Martin Samuels will be writing a similar story in the Mail tomorrow...)


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I see no letter saying
> 
> Dear sean bean,
> we are cheats and we are really sorry(and we are really sorry) have 10million quid to shut the fuck up.


No need, West Ham paid up therefore they've admitted guilt!


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> No need, West Ham paid up therefore they've admitted guilt!



sigh.

the court already decided we're guilty rosie.  we want it to go away so we can sell the club.

by the way, while you're here... I read the other day that mccabe sold one of his companies last year for £900 million, and yet you sold beattie in january for £3 million due to "money difficulties".

How's that work then?  Surely he'd put 0.3% of his wealth into his lifelong favourite club wouldn't he?


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 13, 2009)

tommers said:


> sigh.
> 
> the court already decided we're guilty rosie.  we want it to go away so we can sell the club.


And by finally admitting you're guilty it can now start to go away and you can get on with selling the club!



> by the way, while you're here... I read the other day that mccabe sold one of his companies last year for £900 million, and yet you sold beattie in january for £3 million due to "money difficulties".
> 
> How's that work then?  Surely he'd put 0.3% of his wealth into his lifelong favourite club wouldn't he?


You'd think so wouldn't you?


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> And by finally admitting you're guilty it can now start to go away and you can get on with selling the club!



courts get things wrong all the time rosie.

and don't get me started on octagenarian lords who don't follow football.


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2009)

oh.. and in possibly related news... Hansa have got their extension till June.

So BG has till June to sell us.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 13, 2009)

hammerntongues said:


> I got the worst kicking of my life at Sheffield back in the mid 70`s  trying to take the moral high ground is so laughable , West Ham Eh ? We do get entertainmt value don`t we ?



I don't think there's any other club whose fans have been put through so much torture over the years!


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 13, 2009)

As a close to 50 year old I can at least say I was around for the FA cup Victories of 75 and `80 and the Europen Cup winners Cup Final , I really feel sorry for younger fans with only blind faith and loyalty to keep them going . My 13 year old son wants to know why I made him support West Ham and to be honest its tough to keep coming up with an answer 

Like every other season , next years gonna be the one ..........

C`mon you Irons.


----------



## mattie (Mar 13, 2009)

tommers said:


> oh.. and in possibly related news... Hansa have got their extension till June.
> 
> So BG has till June to sell us.



mccabe gets just shy of a billion. 

he accepts less from us than he initially wanted. 

we're up for sale. 




i need a drink.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ld-United-25m-settle-Carlos-Tevez-affair.html

That's a bit more like it!


----------



## SK. (Mar 14, 2009)

The smell of the bullshit from the daily mail and one of those fans on the same post bad enough within the thread but the same post.

I fell sick

Mods can you lock this please it's been tainted beyond recovery.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 15, 2009)

Fuck off we're still chasing the newcastle thread 

Anyway, I've just found an outstanding candidate for the 'worst piece of football 'journalism' ever' award.

http://www.soccervoice.com/n090358.htm



> The People reports today that Portsmouth owner Sacha Gaydamak has been given a three month execution over a £25 million loan.
> 
> West Ham chief executive Scott Duxbury is reported to have flied out to Iceland to find out what will happen financially with the East Londoners. The Tevez affair, reported to cost £25 million, will not be helping with all the other problems the club are in at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## kained&able (Mar 15, 2009)

silly people. we will be fine.

Saw on the official site bajiner is keeping up his scoring  for the u18's. Im starting to get quite excited about him.


dave


----------



## SK. (Mar 15, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Fuck off we're still chasing the newcastle thread
> 
> Anyway, I've just found an outstanding candidate for the 'worst piece of football 'journalism' ever' award.
> 
> http://www.soccervoice.com/n090358.htm



It was a joke dude but yeah that is pretty bad reporting, I mean "*Flied* out to Iceland"? who wrote it a Sheff Utd fan?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 16, 2009)

*Official statement*

West Ham United and Sheffield United have reached an out-of-court settlement with regard to the dispute between the two clubs - agreeing that it is time to move on and bring the matter to an end.

The agreement means the independent tribunal in relation to Carlos Tevez, chaired by Lord Griffiths, that was due to reconvene today (Monday 16 March) will no longer proceed. 

In a joint statement, West Ham United CEO Scott Duxbury and Sheffield United Chairman Kevin McCabe said: "Both clubs are pleased to announce that a satisfactory settlement for compensation has been reached which brings the dispute between Sheffield United and West Ham United to an end. The tribunal will not be resuming."

Mr Duxbury said: "For everyone concerned, the time was right to draw a line under this whole episode. We have had very positive discussions over a number of days with Sheffield United and acknowledge their willingness to resolve this in the best interests of both clubs.

"This now allows us to concentrate on our immediate ambitions, which include a strong finish to the Premier League season and possible European qualification, without any negative impact on our long-term project. We wish Sheffield United well in their bid to secure promotion from the Championship."

Mr McCabe said: "We are happy and satisfied with the settlement with West Ham. Throughout the finalisation of the terms for the agreement, the discussions were friendly, co-operative and in the best of spirit with both the Blades and Hammers advisory teams.

"We are two clubs with a fantastic footballing history who now want to move on and focus on the business of playing football - hopefully for us against the Hammers in the Premier League next season. We look forward to a positive ongoing relationship with West Ham at all levels."


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> West Ham United and Sheffield United have reached an out-of-court settlement with regard to the dispute between the two clubs - agreeing that it is time to move on and bring the matter to an end.
> 
> The agreement means the independent tribunal in relation to Carlos Tevez, chaired by Lord Griffiths, that was due to reconvene today (Monday 16 March) will no longer proceed.
> 
> ...



  what a load of shit.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> what a load of shit.


 

Aye, he'd make a damn fine politician.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

In other words, "Due to my incessant bleating I've made a nice packet out of a club whose supporters have already suffered enough due to a relatively minor indiscretion on their part."


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> In other words, "Due to my incessant bleating I've made a nice packet out of a club whose supporters have already suffered enough due to a relatively minor indiscretion on their part."



If I see him, I'm going to hurt him.




 Due to Mr McCabe's litigious nature I should point out that this is an empty internet threat and not a serious statement.  If Mr McCabe is ever found wandering the streets of Sheffield crying and babbling something about a badger then it was nothing to do with me. 

I'm going to watch threads.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 16, 2009)

savio is starting as is sears. looks like noble on the right kovac and parker in the middle.

We have a ridiculously weak bench. Payne, stalianas, lopez, boa morte, spector and an unfit tristan.

Still think we will win, but its far from the strongest team we have put out this season.

Jame collins has been named in the wales squad for next week even though he isn't fit and isn't even training yet. It really pisses me off when they do that. 


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> savio is starting as is sears. looks like noble on the right kovac and parker in the middle.
> 
> We have a ridiculously weak bench. Payne, stalianas, lopez, boa morte, spector and an unfit tristan.
> 
> ...



Cocksticks, forgot this was on tonight.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

ooh sweet as a nut stream here

Fucking good pic.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh fuck, upson is injured, spector on for him


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Cocking hell, this does not look good


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

The spudtwunts could even catch us


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

They'd better not


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Wanglesnoozling cockleflumps.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

It's come to something when one week you play some beautiful stuff and the next you are outplayed by one of the poorest teams in teh division


----------



## mattie (Mar 16, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Cocksticks, forgot this was on tonight.



schoolboy. 

not the greatest game really.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah been watching it and posting angry updates above.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Quite a tasty bird to be presenting 'football matters' afterwards though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Steve McManaman looks so passe.


----------



## mattie (Mar 16, 2009)

big fat johnny hartson


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2009)

calf strain apparently. 

boring game so far....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah typical; that I found a stream like that for a shite game, eh?


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2009)

are you alright RD?

you seem to have been possessed by trippy londoner.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 16, 2009)

shit game so far innit. Not shocked considering the number of people we have out.

savio looks lively but thats about it. Noble can't play wide at all.

Just hope that west brom dint get a clear cut chance and that when we do someone take ours. Its going to be a danm tight game.

We need to win.

I have rizla agin now though so 2nd half will be mich more entertaining no matter what happens!

rd it ain't worth it man no matter how much you chat to yourself we wont catch newcastle. 


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> are you alright RD?
> 
> you seem to have been possessed by trippy londoner.





Just stressed stressed stressed.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 16, 2009)

Man, this game is awful. West Ham seemed to forget Carlton Cole wasn't playing for ~20 mins, constant hoofs upfield.

Good thing for them West Brom are so horrible!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Yet when carlton cole was playing we weren't doing that


----------



## kained&able (Mar 16, 2009)

goddanm it my stream is dead and i cant jump on that veetele site and nothings working and lame cunty bollocking hell!

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Look on the bright side though: in a season fill of a lot of backstage bullshit and people saying we were very strong relegation candidates, we've reached the magic 40 with 10 games to go


----------



## kained&able (Mar 16, 2009)

well that wasn't a helpful result was it. Upson had better be okay for blackburn on saturday.


dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2009)

that was awful.  I was almost glad when the stream died with 10 mins to go.  Sears and De Michele is not a striking partnership and DDM needs to cut out the attempts to volley in from 30 yards by the touchline...

We really need carlton back.

That guy who elbowed green should be sued.  I'll give Kev a call, he'll know what to do.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 16, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Look on the bright side though: in a season fill of a lot of backstage bullshit and people saying we were very strong relegation candidates, we've reached the magic 40 with 10 games to go



don't say that!  we went down with 42(3?) once!

How did stelianas do when he came on?

Tomkins continues to look competent, spector was shit, umm parker was decent and errrr theres really not a lot to say about that game. About the worst game of football i have ever seen west ham involved with.




			
				me said:
			
		

> I have rizla agin now though so 2nd half will be mich more entertaining no matter what happens!



I'm prepared to admit i got that wrong!

dave


----------



## agricola (Mar 16, 2009)

Tristan is shite, then?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'll give Kev a call, he'll know what to do.




Our new best friend! I really hope they make it up this year

Dimichelle had his worst game for us yet, normally his passing is allright at the least.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 16, 2009)

agricola said:


> Tristan is shite, then?



yes, and unfit. Was only back in training as of yesterday after a little injury, only on the bench to make up the numbers.


dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2009)

agricola said:


> Tristan is shite, then?




Yes.  Quite, quite awful.


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Our new best friend! I really hope they make it up this year



  nice one dave.  we all do.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 16, 2009)

deluded urban 75 spurs fan said:
			
		

> Anyone else think that 7th, and UEFA again, is looking plausible?



 ahh thats put a smile on my face that has.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 17, 2009)

IT'S NOT OVER!  http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/7947535.stm

There's more justice to be demanded!


----------



## kained&able (Mar 17, 2009)

We at sheffild united regard that matter as totally closed however we will be letting all our current squad and past manager who resigned so doesn't have a leg to stand on sue still.

We look foward to continuing to work with west ham at all levels of the british legal system.

errrrr

Saw the elbow from last night on a dcent screen. I'm fairly sure he meant that. What a twat mowbery is having a laugh if he feels done by. Should have been a sending off. Hopefully bloke will get banned though.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 17, 2009)

If fulham sue us due to the lost 1m or whatever I will go to my fulham supporting mate's house and burn it down.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 17, 2009)

I think we should sue jagielka. He is making more money beacuse of sheffield united getting relegated.

We should be able to reclaim some of that.


dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2009)

This is getting beyond a joke.  Fucking unbelievable.

Although this made me laugh.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2009)

Just been watching SSN.  They've interviewed warnock (he bases his view that Sheff Utd would be a mid prem team by now on the fact they had Jagielka)* and then they interviewed Gordon Taylor, who informed us that the players had lost out on wages due to being relegated and that they are going to sue (either us or Sheff Utd, it's unclear).

I really wish both sets of claimants well, and I'm sure Scott Duxbury is with me on that.







* Yes, the same Jagielka that handballed to send them down.  I think Tevez was blackmailing him, pictures of him and a goat or something.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 17, 2009)

Why the hell doesn't the FA have a process in place to resolve disputes, and once it's made its decision, that's that?


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=124115

Now KEN BATES is going to sue us for loss of earnings!  Ken Bates, who swindled local investors out of 35million the other year, is going to sue us!


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Why the hell doesn't the FA have a process in place to resolve disputes, and once it's made its decision, that's that?



It does.  They weren't happy with it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=124115
> 
> Now KEN BATES is going to sue us for loss of earnings!  Ken Bates, who swindled local investors out of 35million the other year, is going to sue us!



Brilliant.  Fucking Ken Bates!  I never saw that coming.  Ken Bates! 

I might sue us actually.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Why the hell doesn't the FA have a process in place to resolve disputes, and once it's made its decision, that's that?


 

It does.  It made its decision, and that was that.  That was three cases ago.  Sheffield United just kept on trying until they got the result they wanted and the FA were unwilling to stop them, presumably because that would mean actually growing some balls.  TBH we all know that if West Ham's owner wasn't legally obliged to be selling the club _we'd_ have just appealed and gone to another round until we found a court who actually knew about football.  We're only paying up to ease the sale of the club.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 17, 2009)

Surely the money to the players should come out of the dosh we give to Sheffield United?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 17, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=124115
> 
> Now KEN BATES is going to sue us for loss of earnings!  Ken Bates, who swindled local investors out of 35million the other year, is going to sue us!



This is getting ridiculous.

The reason I'm fucked off is that it could really make or break the club - not so much the amountl but the fact that we need a new chairman, and all this might well put off new investors.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 17, 2009)

tommers said:


> Brilliant.  Fucking Ken Bates!  I never saw that coming.  Ken Bates!
> 
> I might sue us actually.



I am planning on suing myself.  Had I not been such a lazy, beer drinking, drug-taking, underachieving slouch all these years, I might be a millionaire by now, so it's only fair that I pay myself vast sums in compensation.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I am planning on suing myself.  Had I not been such a lazy, beer drinking, drug-taking, underachieving slouch all these years, I might be a millionaire by now, so it's only fair that I pay myself vast sums in compensation.



I hadn't thought of it that way.  Yes!  In fact... if I hadn't spent so much time on here arguing about Tevez with Rosie then I reckon I would be some kind of top notch... um... scientist!  yes, a scientist!  For the pharmeceutical companies and earning probably oh... at least 300k a year.

I'm going to sue rosie.  And Tevez.

Anybody got Lord Griffiths' number?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 17, 2009)

tommers said:


> I hadn't thought of it that way.  Yes!  In fact... if I hadn't spent so much time on here arguing about Tevez with Rosie then I reckon I would be some kind of top notch... um... scientist!  yes, a scientist!  For the pharmeceutical companies and earning probably oh... at least 300k a year.
> 
> I'm going to sue rosie.  And Tevez.
> 
> Anybody got Lord Griffiths' number?



Yes, if we hadn't needed to win that last game of the season, I'd never have stayed up til 3am that sunday night in china to watch the game, drinking some 15 bottles of qingdao beer in the process, and i'd have taught a much better lesson that monday morning, so I reckon my old school can probably sue tevez too.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yes, if we hadn't needed to win that last game of the season, I'd never have stayed up til 3am that sunday night in china to watch the game, drinking some 15 bottles of qingdao beer in the process, and i'd have taught a much better lesson that monday morning, so I reckon my old school can probably sue tevez too.



Certainly your pupils could.  Course they'd have to get somebody else to write it all down for them, due to your negligence.

Although... if Warnock hadn't fielded a weakened team against Man Utd then maybe they would have got a point... in fact I'm looking in my "Lord Griffiths Crystal Ball" and it would have been 3... and they wouldn't have got relegated and I'd be a top ranking scientist, you'd wouldn't have let all those kids down and everybody would be happy...

So, I'm going to sue him.

And his mum.  Cos it's her fault really.  If she hadn't messed the contraception up then he would never have been born.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 17, 2009)

Had Sheff Utd been in the Prem in the two seasons since the affair then they might, unlikley but might, have finished in the European places. Therefore the PL will have to be declared null and void for the past two seasons and all prize monies returned. As the games were therefore onloy friendlies all clubs involved will have to return a proportion of all gate receipts as they charged PL admission prices/ Sky will be entitled to huge amounts of money back, as there hasn't been a PL for 2 years and will have to reimburse their subscribers.

European competitions will similarly have to declared void with similar consequences.

Meanwhile all teams affected by relegation and promotion in all division will have to be compensated. Teams who were relegated last season because they lost to WHU, might well have beaten the scummers from Sheffield, and would not have been relegated. Meanwhile teams in the championship have  a case as they played the scummers, but might have been playing an even shitter team had the Blunts still been in the PL. There is then the knock on effect down the leagues.

Meanwhile teams in tehc hampionshup next season will have a case ebacuse the scummers now have an extra £20million, ontop of their parachute payment so could theoretically buy a squad capable of pissing the fizzy pop next season.

And on and on and on and on.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2009)

1927 said:


> Had Sheff Utd been in the Prem in the two seasons since the affair then they might, unlikley but might, have finished in the European places. Therefore the PL will have to be declared null and void for the past two seasons and all prize monies returned. As the games were therefore onloy friendlies all clubs involved will have to return a proportion of all gate receipts as they charged PL admission prices/ Sky will be entitled to huge amounts of money back, as there hasn't been a PL for 2 years and will have to reimburse their subscribers.
> 
> European competitions will similarly have to declared void with similar consequences.
> 
> ...



Lord Griffiths is going to be busy.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 17, 2009)

how the fuck hasn't rosie been back on this thread yet.

Do you think even he is bored of it all now? Could it be???

Everywhere i have seen reckons upson will be back for blackburn, which is handy.

Think dyer is involved in a reserve game either today or tommrow and will hopefully make the bench. 

Is cole back from suspension or was it a two game ban for doing fuck all. Can we sue atwell if we miss out on europe by 2 points. If he hadn't booked cole(or the fa had a proper appeals procedure) we would have beaten west brom. I can sell that to lord griffeth.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 17, 2009)

(Sorry, would be quite a funny joke, but my paint skills are fucking shite)


----------



## mattie (Mar 18, 2009)

Anarchy is about right.

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1593871,00.html


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

Apparently even if the blunts' case had a point, the players don't, as any money they would have been paid would have come out of the money the blunts 'lost', so should be paid to them from the compo money.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2009)

Martin Samuel lets off some steam...


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 18, 2009)

tommers said:


> Martin Samuel lets off some steam...


 

A good article.  Horrendously biased of course, but factually quite right.  This ruling, if left unchallenged, will seriously fuck football.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, and I think we are all going to have to adopt Barnsley as our second team.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

(Because sheffield united won't have a leg to stand on over that one, arguably a far far far more serious offence)


----------



## kained&able (Mar 18, 2009)

rd did you not read the memo? sheffield unitd are a proud and noble club and we wish them well.

Also i dislike barnsly.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 18, 2009)

My mates reckons that we are going to resign tevez in the summer!!

How great would that be.

His logic goes, tevez is far to physial for spain so shouldnt go there, none of the itialians have enough money to buy him(i reckon inter might go fo him) and chelski, liverpool and arsneal wont buy him.

Therefore he goes to a uefa cup team, which we might be and if our new owner has lots of money and wants us to love him instntly spending 20million on tevez is the way to do it.

I reckon its bollocks but how funny woud that be.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> My mates reckons that we are going to resign tevez in the summer!!
> 
> How great would that be.
> 
> ...




Well i thikn we will have a bit more money. The reason our owners caved in to whingefield united's bleatings so quickly is that they needed closure in order to get a sale.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 18, 2009)

The bit I dont get about this whole West Ham-Sheffield United thing is this. If the case against West Ham is so weak why have they capitulated and paid up ? 

Surely if they were in the wrong they have cheated and as such deserve to be punished ? I have no love for either Sheffield or West Ham and as a Palace fan cannot see the logic in what Mr Warnock is saying he will do but if West Ham were in the wrong then it needs to be put right.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> The bit I dont get about this whole West Ham-Sheffield United thing is this. If the case against West Ham is so weak why have they capitulated and paid up ?
> 
> Surely if they were in the wrong they have cheated and as such deserve to be punished ? I have no love for either Sheffield or West Ham and as a Palace fan cannot see the logic in what Mr Warnock is saying he will do but if West Ham were in the wrong then it needs to be put right.



Because they want to get it out of the way to get the club sold on to a new owner.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

And i suspect a 5.5m world record fine, plus the colossal sum we've paid to sheffield united, plus the parachut paymetns they've had, plus the fact that they were gash in the first place, plus the relatively minor indisgression (which NO CLUB had ever even heard of before the whole palaver), has more than made up for it


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 18, 2009)

Also, hahahaa

*Sheffield United manager Kevin Blackwell has been told he will not be given the compensation windfall from the Carlos Tevez saga to buy players. (Daily Mirror)*


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 18, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Because they want to get it out of the way to get the club sold on to a new owner.



But they are merely passing on a great big fucking debt. Thats hardly helping matters is it ?


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> But they are merely passing on a great big fucking debt. Thats hardly helping matters is it ?




But a much smaller one than SU are hoping for, staggered over years, and with the threat of further appeal and counter-appeal out of the way.

SU wanted 45m +, the guy who picks the comp has shown he knows nothing about football, so who knows how big it could have got, and we'd only have appealed further anyway.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 18, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> But a much smaller one than SU are hoping for, staggered over years, and with the threat of further appeal and counter-appeal out of the way.



Well it seems a piss weak excuse to me but if the 'appy 'ammers think its for the best then you all crack on.

All I know is that if I thought I had a cast iron case I would not shell out millions just to get the thing sorted. A few grand perhaps, maybe even a millionish but that amount ? No way. To me its an admission of guilt.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> But they are merely passing on a great big fucking debt. Thats hardly helping matters is it ?



im gussing new owbers will pay £10-15-25 million less then they were going to.

Our current owner is getting declared bankrupt in 3/4 months time so we don't have time to wait for the case to be concluded and then our appeal to begin etc. I'm fairly happy and a little suprised that he is putting in so much effot to making sure we come out of this allright. He could have easily declared himself bankrupt by now and we would have had to eat a 10 point penelty.

Might have got significently less for the club though so it might still jut be about the money i guess.


dave


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> im gussing new owbers will pay £10-15-25 million less then they were going to.
> 
> Our current owner is getting declared bankrupt in 3/4 months time so we don't have time to wait for the case to be concluded and then our appeal to begin etc. I'm fairly happy and a little suprised that he is putting in so much effot to making sure we come out of this allright. He could have easily declared himself bankrupt by now and we would have had to eat a 10 point penelty.
> 
> ...




Well if you are all happy with how things have turned out then fair enough but from the outside, and its a perception I agree, it looks like Sheffield United have been totally vindicated and no matter how much spin West Ham and its media chums try and play it, that the boys in claret and blue are cheats. 

But if it was Palace in West Hams position I would not give a toss what other supporters felt so I guess I am talking to a brick wall


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 18, 2009)

You had it right until media chums.  We've got one person on our side in Fleet Street.  But at least he's the one with the winning argument.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> But they are merely passing on a great big fucking debt. Thats hardly helping matters is it ?



The people rumoured to be waiting in the wings are not going to be fussed about 15m.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Well if you are all happy with how things have turned out then fair enough but from the outside, and its a perception I agree, it looks like Sheffield United have been totally vindicated and no matter how much spin West Ham and *its media chums *try and play it, that the boys in claret and blue are cheats.
> 
> But if it was Palace in West Hams position I would not give a toss what other supporters felt so I guess I am talking to a brick wall



Ah, that old myth.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> You had it right until media chums.  We've got one person on our side in Fleet Street.  But at least he's the one with the winning argument.



He's fecking class. Shame he writes for that rag though


----------



## kained&able (Mar 18, 2009)

i dislike smauel to be honest.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i dislike smauel to be honest.
> 
> 
> dave



Why?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 18, 2009)

Whever he is on sunday supliment on sky sports he annoys me.

Obviously his coverage of the tevez casse is top notch but i just dont to agree with him about anything non west ham.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

Not seen that, just read his columns.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont do newspapers, they tend to make me angry.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i dont do newspapers, they tend to make me angry.
> 
> 
> dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> The bit I dont get about this whole West Ham-Sheffield United thing is this. If the case against West Ham is so weak why have they capitulated and paid up ?
> 
> Surely if they were in the wrong they have cheated and as such deserve to be punished ? I have no love for either Sheffield or West Ham and as a Palace fan cannot see the logic in what Mr Warnock is saying he will do but if West Ham were in the wrong then it needs to be put right.



The FA arbitration had already found that we were guilty of a breach of contract to Sheffield.  We'd then been denied any access to any appeal.  The owner also wants to sell the club ASAP (in fact, he has to.)  We were just about to start the process where the mad old bastard who had already decided that one player can cause another team's relegation was going to decide how much we were going to pay them.  Based on his bizarre decision already, the owners decided to settle it all out of court.

We had no room to appeal.  The fact that we think that Lord Griffiths is a stupid, senile old fart doesn't really matter, he's made his ruling and that's that.  We were just about to be ordered to pay compensation, it's quicker and easier to make an out of court settlement.

I think it's a big old crock of shit but there you go.

The mistake Warnock, Bates and the Sheff Utd players (and it seems you) are making is that this is an admission of guilt.  It isn't.  It's a payment to go away.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 18, 2009)

Which will be seen as an admission of guilt by loads of people.  So be it.  Until the transcripts of the verbal contract that we have had to pay out for the existence of AND the non-existence of come to light...


----------



## mattie (Mar 18, 2009)

Samuel likes lumpalard.  Absolutely inexcusable.


Anyway, I don't think I've spoken to anyone who can quite make up their minds about what they think we're guilty of, other than inflicting more Warnock on an unsuspecting nation.  

Amazed how obtuse Ken Bates' claim is, not to say the fucker won't try every little wrangle to get his way.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2009)

mattie said:


> Anyway, I don't think I've spoken to anyone who can quite make up their minds about what they think we're guilty of, other than inflicting more Warnock on an unsuspecting nation.
> 
> Amazed how obtuse Ken Bates' claim is, not to say the fucker won't try every little wrangle to get his way.



It's good isn't it?  Bates & Warnock ... it goes to show the character of them...  Kuddly Ken and Colin Wanker... the nicest men in football...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

I always thought bates was one of the biggest cunts in the game.  This is just proving it beyond all doubt!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 19, 2009)

> "South London outfit Crystal Palace became the latest side to take legal action against West Ham today following the aftermath of the Carlos Tevez affair.
> 
> A palace insider said "the claim is based upon West Ham choosing to play their own properly registered player with a minor administrative error in his contract, who, even though he was only any good for the last six games of the season, still managed to single handedly keep them up. Northern non-entities Sheffield United were therefore relegated, causing their manager, Colin w***er, to resign. As a result of this resignation, Colin joined Crystal Palace, and our supporters have to watch match after match of dire long-ball dirge."
> 
> A number of palace supporters are thought to be seeking compensation for mental cruelty and inhumain and degrading treatment. However, some have received legal advice that it was their decision to live in South London in the first place.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 19, 2009)

apparently sunderland are seeking compensation from sheffiekd united as are fulhm and someone else.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 19, 2009)

Where'd you hear that?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 19, 2009)

its on teamtalks paper round up thingy.

apprently from the mail.



> Sunderland, West Brom and Preston are understood to have taken legal advice about launching a compensation claim against Sheffield United as the ramifications of the Carlos Tevez affair rumble on.



I think they bought players from them that had survival payments to the clubs or something.


dave


----------



## Discordia (Mar 19, 2009)

Next up, clubs seeking money from Sunderland, West Brom and Preston!

What a farce.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 19, 2009)

See what you've started Rosie.  This is all your fault.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 19, 2009)

We might as well just abolish the game itself and just play it in the courts.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 19, 2009)

Also in egotists roundup, I found this:

Wigan chairman David Whelan is to rename the JJB Stadium the DW Stadium. The ground will bear Whelan's initials from next season. (The Sun)


----------



## kained&able (Mar 19, 2009)

thats because jjb are going to go bust by the start of next season.


dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> thats because jjb are going to go bust by the start of next season.
> 
> 
> dave



no dave, it's cos dave whelan is a zippy-faced, arrogant, egotistical shitebird.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 19, 2009)

i stand corrected.


dave


----------



## SK. (Mar 19, 2009)

Just to lighten the mood a bit but this on *COYI* is funny.  Oh and I see that cyberrose has been posing for pictures heh


----------



## tommers (Mar 20, 2009)

fulham have joined the fun....

bates, warnock, al fayed.... go team justice!  It's like being sued by dick dastardly and muttley.

TBH I'm amazed whelan has decided not to go for it... maybe I'll have to rethink my opin... nah.  Sod that.  Fuck off zippy.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 20, 2009)

wigan arent being cocks though which is stange.


dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> wigan arent being cocks though which is stange.




I know.  It's quiet... too quiet....


----------



## kained&able (Mar 20, 2009)

no no they have actually come out and said. we are not going to cocks!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

So, blackburn predictions?

While we usually beat them at UP, Ewood park is a horrible ground for us notwithstanding th last two seasons.  Kind of nervous about this one.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 20, 2009)

You know what my teachers always used to say if I cheated on an exam? You're only cheating yourself. Oh how true those words of wisdom have turned out to be for West Ham.

I have to apologise guys, I've been on a residential training course with no access to the internet so I feel like I've missed out on a lot of fun, but hey, I've enjoyed reading the last few pages of comments!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

There isn't a single west ham fan out there who doesn't wish we hadn't signed tevez.  

The stupid thing is that if we hadn't signed those two, we'd probably have finished higher up th etable than we did do.


----------



## tommers (Mar 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> There isn't a single west ham fan out there who doesn't wish we hadn't signed tevez.
> 
> The stupid thing is that if we hadn't signed those two, we'd probably have finished higher up th etable than we did do.





don't contravene lord griffiths!!!



tevez was worth at least 3 points!!!

when will you learn????


----------



## kained&able (Mar 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> So, blackburn predictions?
> 
> While we usually beat them at UP, Ewood park is a horrible ground for us notwithstanding th last two seasons.  Kind of nervous about this one.



beat em last 6 times we have played them i think.

No cole still is my only real concern. Savio and upson are doubts as well which stretches our squad a hell of a lot. Santa cruz isnt playing for them though which is nice.

We culd do with three points to keep city at bay(even though the are going to win the uefa cup and cock it up for us unless udinese do the family a favour.) I reckon shit game that we wll just about scrape.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

Now I really have heard fucking everything.

Allardyce says we're a negative side


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is quite a good summary...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 21, 2009)

I ought to admit at this juncture that, despite his being a Blunts fan, I quite like Sean Bean.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 21, 2009)

tommers said:


> Here is quite a good summary...


Yea about as good a summary as the shit Martin Samuels comes out with, the only difference being Martin Samuels makes no secret that he supports West Ham unlike this guy pretending to be an unbiased "journalist" by concealing his allegiances...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, but most of the Nuffield United commentary on the subject consists of ridiculously OTT 'relegate them to the conference' rants.


----------



## mattie (Mar 21, 2009)

tommers said:


> Here is quite a good summary...



Is Griffiths really 85?  Blimey.  Hides the senility well.


----------



## mattie (Mar 21, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Yea about as good a summary as the shit Martin Samuels comes out with, the only difference being Martin Samuels makes no secret that he supports West Ham unlike this guy pretending to be an unbiased "journalist" by concealing his allegiances...



Yep, he should have been more openly partisan, muddying waters, willfully screaming misinterpretations and displayed complete disingenuity at every turn.

But it doesn't come as easily to some of us as others.



Just to cut an argument off before it begins, West Ham lied, but once the new owners discovered the lie they revealed it themselves and took the punishment on the chin.  Taking responsibility for your club's failings.  An alien concept to some, eh McCabe.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyway, let's try and put this behind us now.

On to Blackburn...


----------



## mattie (Mar 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Anyway, let's try and put this behind us now.
> 
> On to Blackburn...



Sorry mate, hadn't had a good rant on the topic for quite a while.  Just clearing the cobwebs out.


Allardyce says we're negative?  The same Allardyce who thinks he should be England manager?

I note the beeb are saying Savio might be a doubt - he looked a little ineffectual against West Brom, mostly a bit too keen, but I think we're a bit light on pace and attacking intent in midfield without him (eta: taking our current injuries into consideration, of course).


----------



## 1927 (Mar 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Anyway, let's try and put this behind us now.
> 
> On to Blackburn...



http://atdhe.net/live-tv-5369.html Stream for anyone who wants to watch!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 21, 2009)

1-0, great goal by Noble.

This is one hell of a game, much better than the crap served up against WBA.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 21, 2009)

arse.  cmon boys.  don't let the buggers get you down.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 21, 2009)

Missed this as the littl'un was insisting on watching Cbeebies on the computer all day 

Shame we drew, but at least we didn't lose, and that's what 5 games unbeaten now?


----------



## mattie (Mar 22, 2009)

Spuds uncomfortably close to us now - would not have anticipated them beating Chelsea. 

Fulham only a point back, reckon we're a much better team than them but spuds have got a very tidy squad.  We might just get pipped to the post for 7th.


----------



## mattie (Mar 23, 2009)

..and we're now 8th, courtesy of Wigan.  

How can we be below a team with Titus Bramble at centre-half?


----------



## chieftain (Mar 23, 2009)

mattie said:


> Spuds uncomfortably close to us now - would not have anticipated them beating Chelsea.
> 
> Fulham only a point back, reckon we're a much better team than them but spuds have got a very tidy squad.  We might just get pipped to the post for 7th.



They mentioned 7th place in the Spurs thread and got slated. As a Spurs fan I can't see it happening myself.



kained&able said:


> are you serious?
> 
> I can't find the words to descrive your arrogence sometimes.
> 
> ...


----------



## kained&able (Mar 23, 2009)

chieftain said:


> They mentioned 7th place in the Spurs thread and got slated. As a Spurs fan I can't see it happening myself.



Just so we are clear i never said WE would get 7th. I reckon man city wwill scupper the entire deal and win the uefa cup.

Spurs in 7th is silly delusional bollocks, doesn't mean it wont happen likes but the fact that some of oyour fans expect it now is ridiculous.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Just so we are clear i never said WE would get 7th. I reckon man city wwill scupper the entire deal and win the uefa cup.
> 
> Spurs in 7th is silly delusional bollocks, doesn't mean it wont happen likes but the fact that some of oyour fans expect it now is ridiculous.
> 
> dave



So if man satay win the UEFA 7th doesn't go to the UEFA?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 23, 2009)

i'd guess that precedence was set when liverpool won the championsleague and screwed everton over despite them finsihing 4th.

i think.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 25, 2009)

We ought to beat sunderland at least.

Mind you that's yonks away.

Let's hope carlton doesn't get injured for england.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 25, 2009)

ages away is a good thing means we might get some players back from injury.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep.

It's good to have a nice 'easy' fixture after we get back from school.

That said, I don't think there's ever such a thing as an 'easy' fixture for us


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 26, 2009)

Hell no.  I'm no longer even confident about finishing above bungpuss's bastards.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Hell no.  I'm no longer even confident about finishing above bungpuss's bastards.



And those cunts are just desperate to do it too after we stopped them getting to the CL before.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 26, 2009)

Former footballer darren Ashton is running again.

Which might be a good thing. Maybe.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm starting the rumour that glen johnson is coming back to west ham.

Portsmouth are broke so will need to sell people especially if they go down.

Neil's contract is running out and everyoe i ever talk to is a bit meh abut him.

The fomration we play at the moment means that our width comes from the fullbacks. Illunga does a fine job but neil is a more traditional fullback.

Therefore i want Glenn back. I'm fairly sure he and zola will have played together  for at least a seaosn as well and he will certainly have been coached by Clarke. I demand Glen Johnson back!

dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 26, 2009)

hot on the heels of george moncur we have another 2nd generation hammer coming through!

rob lees kid!


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 26, 2009)

Lets hope he's better than the first generation . . .


----------



## Balbi (Mar 26, 2009)

You've got Johnsons younger brother coming through as well (he's aged 6 )


----------



## kained&able (Mar 26, 2009)

another good reason for glen to come back to us!


dave


----------



## linerider (Mar 26, 2009)

The Big Match Revisited is just starting on ITV4 with West Ham Playing Newcastle.Repeated tomorrow at 12.30.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> hot on the heels of george moncur we have another 2nd generation hammer coming through!
> 
> rob lees kid!
> 
> ...




He called his son Ollie? 


Poor kid.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 26, 2009)

Ollie lee as well.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Lets hope he's better than the first generation . . .



 For once i agree with you...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2009)

Would love to see glenda back though


----------



## linerider (Mar 27, 2009)

linerider said:


> The Big Match Revisited is just starting on ITV4 with West Ham Playing Newcastle.Repeated tomorrow at 12.30.


5-0 to the cockney boys


----------



## kained&able (Mar 27, 2009)

mirror said:
			
		

> West Ham are ready to break their transfer record for the second time this year after starting negotiations with Atalanta striker Sergio Floccari.



anyone know anything about him? I don't do italy.


dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> anyone know anything about him? I don't do italy.




when did we break our transfer record the first time this year?  do they mean savio?

I've never heard of this fella.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah im guessing savio even though we never paid anything like 10million for him. I think we only break our transfer recored with him if we win the championsleague or something equally as unlikely.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 27, 2009)

season ticket prices haven't been frozen they have been reduced!!!!! with a price freezze for season after that as well(subject to VAT remaining the same) Good work west ham.

anyone lend me £750?

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2009)

dave, I just had a look at floccari's record on wikipedia.

I'm unclear as to why he would be our record signing.

He's 28.  Between 2003 and 2005 he played for Rimini in Serie B, scoring a mighty 2 goals in 86 games!

Overall he's scored 32 in 194 games over 8 years... mostly in Serie B. 

And yes, he's scored 12 in 27 this season but look at Michael Ricketts.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 27, 2009)

Sure it's the right player?  I doubt if zola would spend such dosh on a duffer.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 27, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes sounds like he's gash.  Pretty typical spurs purchase if you ask me.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 28, 2009)

Stanislas hits a hat-trick against chelsea!

I'm starting to get quite excited about this kid.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Mar 29, 2009)

anyone heard how bad mr cole is injured yet?

I can't find anything

My new favorite player, stanislas has joined tomkins and sears in the england u20 squad.


dave


----------



## mattie (Mar 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Stanislas hits a hat-trick against chelsea!
> 
> I'm starting to get quite excited about this kid.
> 
> ...




heh.

I'm sure the kid welcomes your attention.


----------



## mattie (Mar 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> anyone heard how bad mr cole is injured yet?
> 
> I can't find anything
> 
> ...



Hopefully just a niggle, we missed him pretty badly in the last few games.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Stanislas hits a hat-trick against chelsea!
> 
> I'm starting to get quite excited about this kid.
> 
> ...



Like it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 29, 2009)

(Res match hlts)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 29, 2009)

Some very nice goals, and a nice curler from savio


----------



## kained&able (Mar 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> heh.
> 
> I'm sure the kid welcomes your attention.










good stuff from the reserves all nice goals.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep.  Just fucking sell the club now!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 31, 2009)

Paddy Power:  Who will finish 7th

Singles Only.
Win Only Others On Request

Spurs 	11 - 4
Wigan 	3 - 1
Man City 	10 - 3
West Ham 	7 - 2
Fulham 	5 - 1
Bolton 	33 - 1
Sunderland 	50 - 1


 - nice and tight, as the Bishop said to the actress.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 31, 2009)

Might have to put an insurance tenner on spurs.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 31, 2009)

There's a good lad - how about you kained and unable?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck that. rd disgusts me. Betting on the enemy

I reckon man city will take 7th anyway(or win the uefa) and get the last slot. Spurs wont keep thier run going for much longer.

Bookies will always give spurs slightly shitter odds then most people as more people will be betting on them, suprised at wigans price as well. I will be shocked if they manage to hold onto 7th.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 31, 2009)

Hush, an insurance bet is not quite the same as betting on the enemy.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 31, 2009)

are spurs the enemy?


are you betting on them?

do you have a bet that west ham will finish 7th then?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 31, 2009)

Nah, was only kidding, no way would I invest 10 quid in a single bet anyway, I only do stupid accumulators in the hope that some day I will make heaps of money and be able to bog off to thailand and open a beach bar


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 1, 2009)

> March 2009
> By: A Different Staff Writer
> 
> Sheffield United's matchday mascots are the latest group to try to make money out of West Ham United in the wake of the so-called Tevez affair.
> ...


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 1, 2009)

Rumour has it Cole will be out for the rest of the season.  Normal service is resumed!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 1, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Rumour has it Cole will be out for the rest of the season.  Normal service is resumed!





Bloody annoying isn't it...


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2009)

england can fuck off.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 1, 2009)

Im hearing anything from 1-3 weeks for cole. Its all rumours though as its getting checked by a specialist today.


savio is fit again as are dyer & collins. Not heard about anyone else being injured while on national duty.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 1, 2009)

Dyer fit?  Get out of town!


----------



## kained&able (Apr 1, 2009)

I know bit of a shock but......

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1608424,00.html

got through 60 mins in the reserves last week.

Oh collison is due back next week as well.

Providing cole isn't serious we should have just about everyone back soon. Other then former footballers darren ashton & danny gabbidon obviously.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Apr 2, 2009)

well cole is confirmed as out for 6 weeks.

Thats europe gone.


http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1610151,00.html


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> well cole is confirmed as out for 6 weeks.
> 
> Thats europe gone.
> 
> ...




oh well.  I look forward to watching the smallest front line in the Premier League running around really quickly on Saturday and tripping over each other.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 2, 2009)

Just a question guys; Dave, is your calling Dean Ashton _Darren_ Ashton one of your personal jokes that none of us get, or am I the only one that is missing the joke?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 2, 2009)

dunno if anyone gets it but yes it is my own personal joke.

It will continue untill he is fit for a whole(ish) season.

As in darren "sick note" anderton.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 2, 2009)

See, I knew there'd be a fine and sensible explanation.


----------



## mattie (Apr 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> oh well.  I look forward to watching the smallest front line in the Premier League running around really quickly on Saturday and tripping over each other.



At least by studiously avoiding running, Tristan won't trip over.

Scott Parker's apparently injured.  Have we sold Quashie?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2009)

We sent quashie to birmingham on loan, and then somehow persuaded wolves to buy him


----------



## kained&able (Apr 3, 2009)

kovac is a slight doubt as well. so we may not have a midfield!

If both are out best i can come up with is playing spector in there as a defensive midfielder.

Tristan wont start another game for us. I reckon it will be di micelle and savio up front. 

Maybe give stanislas a go on the right? Lbm on the left?

Its going to be a weak team.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2009)

Lucky we're playing sunderland then.

(Actually they'll probably beat us now thinking about it)


----------



## kained&able (Apr 3, 2009)

parker should be playing.

zola is saying he has a groin problem but he should be abled to be nursed through the remainder of the season by training differently and then it will get sorted.

which is handy.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2009)

Actually if Newcastle go down they'll have pretty good grounds to sue us over Parker.  After all, we duped them; they thought they were stinging us by taking 6m off us for a player they found injury prone and uncommitted, and in return getting Joey barton and someone else, but we had the temerity to seemingly sort out Parker's injury problems, whilst we also forced Barton to commit a crime and thus spend a spell in prison.


----------



## SK. (Apr 4, 2009)

Another good result for us today and fantastic that the kids are stepping up to the plate and putting in good performances.

I must admit I thought Freddie Sears would have been showing a bit more promise by now but what a great full debut for Junior Stanislav.

Happy Days


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2009)

Fucking good result


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2009)

I was at the match today... loads of good points... stanislas was tidy, scored one and almost another.  Tomkins is my new favourite player.  Honestly, he was fucking brilliant.  Swept up everything, scored one and again, almost scored another.  It was only a point blank save by gordon that kept him out.

It was more even than the 2-0 would suggest but I was never really worried we would lose.

And that was with a team with no cole, no ashton, no behrami, no parker, no kovac and with lucas bloody neill playing as a defensive midfielder!

what happened to spector?  saw him being carried off after 10 mins or so of medical attention, but nobody said what had happened...

oh, and it was nice to see ferdinand getting a round of applause.  Are you watching frankie?


----------



## SK. (Apr 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> I was at the match today... loads of good points... stanislas was tidy, scored one and almost another.  Tomkins is my new favourite player.  Honestly, he was fucking brilliant.  Swept up everything, scored one and again, almost scored another.  It was only a point blank save by gordon that kept him out.



I was listening to 606 last night and the comments were the same, some were saying that he is definitely a future England Centre Half and that Capello should start including him in the Senior Squad now just for the experience




tommers said:


> what happened to spector?  saw him being carried off after 10 mins or so of medical attention, but nobody said what had happened...



Clash of heads apparently, he went up and they clashed and it sparked him out


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2009)

SK. said:


> I was listening to 606 last night and the comments were the same, some were saying that he is definitely a future England Centre Half and that Capello should start including him in the Senior Squad now just for the experience



It's true, he was absolutely brilliant yesterday.  Him and Collison look like Premier League players, whereas Sears looks like he still has some way to go.  There were a few times when they knocked the ball over the top and he was always there to knock it into touch.  I'm sure he'll have times when he plays badly but he certainly looks one for the future.  I was in 2 minds whether it should be him or the ginger colossus at the back, but after that game...


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2009)

Tomkis should stay where he is for the moment. There is an u20 championship in the summer so would be good for him to get some tournement experience. I'm convinced he will be absolute quality though. He attacks headers so well. With any luck he will time it just as upson is starting to go downhill.

Sears needs to go out on loan next season. He is no where near ready yet. The rest of the yoots that have come through look capable though. I love our academy.

That result gives us a little bit of breathing room for 7th provided everton win later.

Anyone know when collison is back? I heard april so it can't be far off.


dave


----------



## SK. (Apr 5, 2009)

And the toffees do us a favour by beating Wigwam 4-0


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2009)

arsenal next for them as well! But man city can over take us next week if spurs beat us and they beat fulham at home. Hope man city are knackered after hamburg midweek.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> It's true, he was absolutely brilliant yesterday.  Him and Collison look like Premier League players, whereas Sears looks like he still has some way to go.  There were a few times when they knocked the ball over the top and he was always there to knock it into touch.  I'm sure he'll have times when he plays badly but he certainly looks one for the future.  I was in 2 minds whether it should be him or the ginger colossus at the back, but after that game...



Let's not go overboard.  collins is also one of the best cbs in the premiership.  It's a pleasure to have him and have tomkins coming up really strong too.


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Let's not go overboard.  collins is also one of the best cbs in the premiership.  It's a pleasure to have him and have tomkins coming up really strong too.



I honestly think collins will have to go some to get back in the team.  He was on the bench yesterday...


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2009)

would have been his third game in 7 days straight after coming back from injury, really not shocked he was rested.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 5, 2009)

Either way, it's just nice to have some strength in depth in parts of the squad.  Now, if only we could just sort out our striker situation


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 6, 2009)

Tomkins and Stanislas in teh Sun's team of the week 

Zola surely a shoe-in for manager of the season especailly if he gets us into the UEfa/?

When you think how things have looked externally this season, plus the sales etc, the club's situation is absolutely remarkable.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2009)

he is in with a shout but i reckon if liverpool win the league or manunited win everything then it will be given to them.

sales? Bellemy and ummm errrr


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 6, 2009)

Anton, Linda, etc.  Plus general tevez ongoing bs, chairman's finances collapsing, we've sold about 35m of talent and spent little in return.  Given that it's absolutely remarkable that we're basically the best of the rest outside of the top 4 and the 2 who have been sort of chasing the top 4.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh yeah fair point. Mind you consdiering ashton, upson, parker, green and the tea lady were all being sold we have done well.

Fuck anton anyway. Collins is better and tomkins looks like he will be twice the player. Hell he's allready better then anton.

Oh and we bought barhami and hes class.


dave


----------



## Batboy (Apr 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Oh yeah fair point. Mind you consdiering ashton, upson, parker, green and the tea lady were all being sold we have done well.
> 
> Fuck anton anyway. Collins is better and tomkins looks like he will be twice the player. Hell he's allready better then anton.
> 
> ...



What does everyone think of Kovac? - I like the look of him reminds me of Billy Bonds.

Also apparently Faubert wants back to the Hammers after it not working out at Real Madrid

and the press have issued apologies to Craig Bellamy...for distress caused over the 'strike' story.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2009)

i quite like kovac he looked rubbish first couple of appearences but since he has been fairly good. If he is cheap enough i have no problems in him being signed permenently. Cerytainly a hell of a lot better then mullins.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 8, 2009)

Comedy rumour of the day: Zamora to Villareal!


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2009)

Think he is about the right level for them to be honest.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 8, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Comedy rumour of the day: Zamora to Villareal!


 

Fair play to the lad, I think he deserves sunny climes.


----------



## SK. (Apr 8, 2009)

Good blogpost about Scotty Parker HERE

here is a small part of it



> Parker this season ranks #1 in the EPL in tackles. He is making 6.3 tackles per game, for the first time beating out the all-star combo of Javier Mascherano and Jon Obi Mikel.


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2009)

SK. said:


> Good blogpost about Scotty Parker HERE
> 
> here is a small part of it



I smell yankee doodle dandy. 

And he says we are a "small market team"!

I don't even know what that means.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 9, 2009)

You gotta love the terminology yanks come up with


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 9, 2009)

ANyone heard of cristian montano?


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> ANyone heard of cristian montano?




yeah, i saw that.  how weird. probably just his mate who did it....


----------



## kained&able (Apr 9, 2009)

i know nothing about him. Looking at offical sites hes only had 9 starts for the u18's. Describe him as school boy as well so im guessing he is 16 at most.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah as tommers says it must have been his mate who did it.

Interesting table in the Sun today.  League table ranking teams by goals conceded over last 5 games.  We're at the top of the table with just 1 goal conceded.

Never thought i'd see that from a west ham team


----------



## kained&able (Apr 9, 2009)

you seen that zola is having to defend the signing of savio

what the fuck? I have no problems with him at all thus far. He is looking good and considering he is 19 really wasnt expecting him to set the place on fire.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 9, 2009)

It's fucking ridiculous, I agree.

The game is way too high pressure now.

Remember that I don't think Di Canio even scored until his first full season.  He was at the club for about six months before he started to get into playing for us.

And we've got stanislas and savio covering the same position, both quality prospects.

I'm quite pleased.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 9, 2009)

well kinda. stanislas can play anywhere accross the midfield.

savio will probabley end up as striker in a few years.(like walcott)


dave


----------



## chieftain (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking forward to Saturday boys. I do hope we beat your lot. Here's hoping its good game or I'll never hear the end of it from Jason the Hammer!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 9, 2009)

We're due a result against spuds.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't reckon we will get anything to be honest.
Kovac and parker are still doubts, no collison or behrami as well. No cole, no ashton(obviously).

weak midfield especially. And prob the old timers up front again.

Hopefully stanislas and tomkins can score again though to shut redknap up a bit. I mean he's right, but still. STOP TALKING!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

When he was the cunt who got 18m for rio and then wasted it all on shit players, I think he can take a fair proportion of the blame.

The cunt.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> We're due a result against spuds.


 
Curse of Lawro - bastard has given it to us, 2-0.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Curse of Lawro - bastard has given it to us, 2-0.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

There's a poster on KUMB who supports another club who I blame entirely for us nearly going down in 2007.  During the 2005-2006 season, lawro predicted us to lose virtually every week, and we finished a relatively respectable 9th and were a gnat's whisker from winning the FA Cup.

Right at the end of that season that poster rang lawro and then mentioned that he practically always predicted west ham to lose.

The following season lawro changed his mind, probably on the basis of that, and started predicting us to win every week.  The end result?  We nearly wend down!


----------



## kained&able (Apr 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> When he was the cunt who got 18m for rio and then wasted it all on shit players, I think he can take a fair proportion of the blame.
> 
> The cunt.



Pocked 2-3 million form that deal himself after telling rio he should go if memory serves.


I have no time for anything lawro says, positive, negitive or anything in between. Dudes a tool.

From reading the official site it looks like dyer might start the game Which is a good thing as it should mean no boa morte!(id perfer stanislas)


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyway 'arry is right.  We should have been contenders.  A great youth batch, Di Canio, Kanoute, we should have shown the ambition that we wanted to become a top club and with a few more good signings, we would have had a great great team.  Ultimately, for all that we slag off sheff utd,, kia, et al, all our club's misfortune's can be laid at the feet of one cunt and one cunt only


----------



## Batboy (Apr 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Anyway 'arry is right.  We should have been contenders.  A great youth batch, Di Canio, Kanoute, we should have shown the ambition that we wanted to become a top club and with a few more good signings, we would have had a great great team.  Ultimately, for all that we slag off sheff utd,, kia, et al, all our club's misfortune's can be laid at the feet of one cunt and one cunt only



Quite ... is he allowed into the ground these days?

I just read up on Redkapps 'hijack' of the golden generation (No mention of Tony Carr there) and also how he fails to mention the sale of Ferdinand was approved by himself (I seem to remember Redknapp at the time stating it was such an awful amount of money that they would be crazy to turn it down)..and yep he spunked all the dosh.

Im going to back Tomkins/Stansilas to score... it is inevitable...surely?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 12, 2009)

well that didn't sound good.

We are really going to strugle to score with cole out.


Think we can get something out of villa away but still got chelsea liverpool and everton to play.


Stoke and boro(presuming they aren't down by then) are difficult games as well.

We will do well to hold onto 7th.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Apr 13, 2009)

theres big rumours that have been going since the weekend that zola and clarke are going to sign new 4 year contracts this week.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> theres big rumours that have been going since the weekend that zola and clarke are going to sign new 4 year contracts this week.



Cool.

I also think we will do well to hold on to 7th.  Soooooo many injuries in a small squad.

When you're playing Tomkins as a right back, Neill as a defensive mid and have DDM and Tristan up front then you know you're in trouble.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 13, 2009)

you forgot boa morte on the pitch.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you forgot boa morte on the pitch.



I like Boa Morte dave.  He's been harshly treated.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 13, 2009)

No way! Must be about the only one.

I can't remmeber a good game from him. Nearest he has come was last week.

I can't wait for collison to come back so he is gone.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> No way! Must be about the only one.
> 
> I can't remmeber a good game from him. Nearest he has come was last week.
> 
> I can't wait for collison to come back so he is gone.



At least he tries dave.  That's what I like about him.  He runs about and tries to kill people.  Actually, I think I like him more as "hahaha!  look at him, what a loon!" rather than that he might help us win a game.

Oh well, another season of "if only".

An interesting fact that i worked out last night though is that our entire team on Saturday cost less than Modric, Pavlyuchenko or..... Bent.  And about the same as a Bentley.  Kind of puts it in perspective.

Or says more about us than it does about them.  Whatever.  It's interesting anyway.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2009)

tommers said:


> Kind of puts it in perspective.
> 
> Or says more about us than it does about them.  Whatever.  It's interesting anyway.


What it suggests is one well run club without debt and in the process of building a new training facility and stadium, and  . . . . a shambles.


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> What it suggests is one well run club without debt and in the process of building a new training facility and stadium, and  . . . . a shambles.



A well run club????

Fucking hell, there I was thinking you'd had to completely redo your entire management structure during this season in order to avoid relegation.  There I was thinking you ended up buying back 2 strikers that you had sold 4 months previously... and Pascal Chimbonda.  There I was thinking this was a club that spent £15 million on David Bentley and £18 million on Darren Bent.

Silly me.  Obviously it was all part of the masterplan.

Still, shouldn't be surprised.. this is the man that once said that the public destabilisation of Jol was just to get the squad to pull together.

He's a clever fucker that Levy.

What is it about Spurs fans that, despite the season you've had, despite the endless quest for 4th, despite the complete humiliation with Ramos you still feel able to come out with this stuff?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2009)

Isn't it just shocking!

Europe only lasted until the end of Feb this season , then another Cup Final at Wembley, a 59 game season, a new manager, a new stadium, a new training facility. Hopeless.


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Isn't it just shocking!
> 
> Europe only lasted until the end of Feb this season , then another Cup Final at Wembley, a 59 game season, a new manager, a new stadium, a new training facility. Hopeless.



Jesus christ.  It's like arguing with a moony.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2009)

Ahh, I see; it's now about the person posting.


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Ahh, I see; it's now about the person posting.



 

I give up LC I really do.

Yes.  Spurs have had a great season.  Good luck in the Champs League next season.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2009)

That's very kind. I hope you get the opportunity to spend a little more time in Europe than you're used to, and perhaps even experience the new Wembley in a cup final a couple of times.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 13, 2009)

Bragging about a new training facility.


----------



## mattie (Apr 13, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Bragging about a new training facility.



Bragging about Harry Redknapp.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2009)

> Tottenham chairman Daniel Levy was delighted after the Premier League club were given the go-ahead to build a new £30m training ground in Enfield.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 13, 2009)

I got daily emails from the club asking me to write to Enfield council and beseech them to grant planning permission. They included set text for me to use, on the assumption that I wouldn't be able to think of any myself.

So I'm pleased it went ahead.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2009)

removed as a courtesy - I'll leave the training ground ones up if you like, as a reminder of what properly run  clubs are doing these days.


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2009)

And can you please take those stupid pictures off our thread.

There is a line you know LC.


----------



## mattie (Apr 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


>



I notice 'Tottenham Hotspur' written in big letters on the roof.  Highly practical.  

Is that so God knows where to smite?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 14, 2009)

So, do we have any chance of winning at viller?


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> So, do we have any chance of winning at viller?



Well, there's always a chance...  and they haven't won for ages but we have most of our best players out and the aforementioned playing at right back, def mid and up front.

The next 4 games are going to be tricky...

Is Parker going to be fit?  Or Kovacs?


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 14, 2009)

mattie said:


> I notice 'Tottenham Hotspur' written in big letters on the roof.  Highly practical.
> 
> Is that so God knows where to smite?




The biggest advertising space in the city that roof by the look of it, very sneaky that must be worth loads.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> The biggest advertising space in the city that roof by the look of it, very sneaky that must be worth loads.


You can make out the Tottenham name on the right side of the roof structure but, if you look carefully at the last letters of the other lettering on the roof (facing the High Road), it's actually the last letters of 'Naming Rights' - so you're right, the whole roof will be a giant advertising hoarding, as will the name of the stadium itself (like the Effemirites stadium). Unfortunately.

Capacity is 58,000.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 14, 2009)

tommers said:


> Well, there's always a chance...  and they haven't won for ages but we have most of our best players out and the aforementioned playing at right back, def mid and up front.
> 
> The next 4 games are going to be tricky...
> 
> Is Parker going to be fit?  Or Kovacs?



not sure tbh


----------



## kained&able (Apr 14, 2009)

think parker will be fit. was my understanding that he only just missed out on the spurs game.

Villa aren't in the greatest form at the minute and are better suited for away games then home.

Not sure. Reckon it will be tight but we dont have man players capable of scoring at the minute.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2009)

kained&able said:


> think parker will be fit. was my understanding that he only just missed out on the spurs game.
> 
> Villa aren't in the greatest form at the minute and are better suited for away games then home.
> 
> Not sure. Reckon it will be tight but we dont have man players capable of scoring at the minute.




well, if parker or kovacs are back then that means neill can go back and that means collins or tomkins can play central defence with upson.

Your right though, the front is the problem...  the only thing I can think is Savio but Zola has (quite rightly) seemed to want protect him and get him acclimatised before playing him regularly.

I don't know, I reckon we're going to struggle between now and the end of the season, but compared to what was expected to happen then we can't really complain.  It's been a good season.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 14, 2009)

Heh, when I said we were going to struggle a few weeks ago you all threw rotten fruit at me!  WQe're stretched to fuck, basically.  We were dead unlucky at Spurs the other week, and if we'd have any PL quality strikers we'd have prolly won, but Viller are a different ball game to the spuddy lads.  I can't see us getting anything, unfortunately.  Still, I am wrong nearly as often as Lawro, and not as often as the Spuds, so lets see what happens.


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Heh, when I said we were going to struggle a few weeks ago you all threw rotten fruit at me!  WQe're stretched to fuck, basically.  We were dead unlucky at Spurs the other week, and if we'd have any PL quality strikers we'd have prolly won, but Viller are a different ball game to the spuddy lads.  I can't see us getting anything, unfortunately.  Still, I am wrong nearly as often as Lawro, and not as often as the Spuds, so lets see what happens.




Did we?  Sorry.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 15, 2009)

I did! 

But untill carlton cole get himself injured i thought we would be good still.



dave


----------



## mattie (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't laugh, but I reckon Dyer could be a decent striker in an emergency, in a Michael-Owen-can-run-very-fast-(until-something-breaks) sort of way.


----------



## tommers (Apr 15, 2009)

mattie said:


> Don't laugh, but I reckon Dyer could be a decent striker in an emergency, in a Michael-Owen-can-run-very-fast-(until-something-breaks) sort of way.




No.  I think you might have something.  Worth a shot anyway.  He can't be more infuriating than DDM... that man drives me mad.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 15, 2009)

the only thing that can be said for di michele is he is doing better then tristan(just)

dyer as an emrgency striker would be fine if carlton cole was the striker and will probabley have to do for a few games(unless dixon gets fit or savio becomes ready) but i don't like it.


Illunga is officially signed untill 2013 for an undisclosed fee. Which is nice. If he does a seb schemel i won't be happy.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Illunga is officially signed untill 2013 for an undisclosed fee. Which is nice. If he does a seb schemel i won't be happy.



Yeah, I saw that.  Good news, glad it's been cleared up.  He's been one of the shining lights this season.  The fee was only a couple of million wasn't it?

DDM is infuriating cos one minute he does something fantastic, the next he is utter crap.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 15, 2009)

last price i heard quoted for a fee for illunga was 3-3.5 million(i think?) but that was when everyone thought we had signed him properly back in jan so god knows if thats right.

dave


----------



## SK. (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it's great that we have signed him full time.  it was a real WTF who scenario when we brought him in last minute but yup he has certainly impressed me so a nice addition to the squad.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 15, 2009)

What I found weird though was that the official site 'revealed' that he had signed a few months ago, but ilunga's own site said that he knew nothing about it.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 16, 2009)

we had the deal in place with him but not with toulouse or something. was a bit weird.

A couple of papers have arsenal bidding for upson this summer. It starts again!

Heskey is apprently going to be fit for saturday


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2009)

Lads! . . . Aren't we going to talk about the new Tottenham stadium anymore


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2009)

Banks take control at West Ham as financial crisis deepens:

Reads like an informed understanding of the state of play. No surprises I'm sure.

No schaudenfrade from me; I hate all this off the pitch bullshit as much as anyone.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 17, 2009)

No surprises at all.  It was just our luck to become a billionaire's plaything just before the credit crunch.  At least they haven't called in the administrators, and we've got a decent team when all are fit, plus a couple of prize assets we can afford to lose.  And probably the best Academy we've had since we produced half of the current team.

As long as we can weather the storm we'll be fine, so here's hoping!


----------



## kained&able (Apr 17, 2009)

This isn't happening untill either June or July I forget which and has been known about since at least March.(when our chairmen got an extension)

Complete non story.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2009)

There were rumours about this before... we'll just have to wait to see what happens.  Altho zola, clarke and various players being given new contracts and illunga signing permanently recently makes me think that perhaps things are going on in the background that we don't know about.  

Plus, that article mentions that the excesses of magnusson still need to be rectified.  I'm not sure that's true.  I think that's what the past 2 transfer windows have been about.

The article also doesn't mention any sources, but I was hearing this rumour on KUMB about a month ago...  it'd be interesting to hear where the journo gets his info from.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 17, 2009)

theres still a fair few players that really dont need to be at the club on our books but yeah its got a lot better.

Actually thinking about it this is good news! Last i read there was a chnace of the banks coming in and puttingf us into administration and stripping the club of all its assets until they were paid off. Aeticles i'm reading seem to think this wont be the case and it will be bueisness as usual but with fuck all funds in the summer.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> theres still a fair few players that really dont need to be at the club on our books but yeah its got a lot better.
> 
> Actually thinking about it this is good news! Last i read there was a chnace of the banks coming in and puttingf us into administration and stripping the club of all its assets until they were paid off. Aeticles i'm reading seem to think this wont be the case and it will be bueisness as usual but with fuck all funds in the summer.



that IS business as usual dave.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 17, 2009)

true.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2009)

From afar, it looks like the club is slowly working through a whole bunch of serious problems. The really good news seems to be the Zola/Clarke partnership, as well as a more solid defence.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah it's annoying getting such a good managerial duo in at this time really


----------



## kained&able (Apr 17, 2009)

eh?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## kained&able (Apr 18, 2009)

still no parker or kovac. Not even made the bench

dave


----------



## kained&able (Apr 18, 2009)

collins gone off injured. We may have just ran out of players.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 18, 2009)

good lord.  tristan's scored.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 18, 2009)

Miricles do happen!

Thats a very good point that is.


dave


----------



## SK. (Apr 18, 2009)

I watched the game and to be honest considering the players we have missing we played well and feel we could have taken all three points Villa were good going forward but shocking at the back and we attacked well but so desperately miss a decent strike force.  Noble was a bit off his game again today a few of his passes were off and he nearly cost use with a very sloppy back pass.  I just hope that it's nothing serious with James Collins.

I did go WTF when they took Stanislas off for Savio as I was screaming for Tristan to be taken off but that is why Zola is the gaffer and I am not  Tristan took it well though as he stumbled backwards and the ball hit him on the head.  Fair play for the goal but he shouldn't be wearing a West Ham Shirt.  He was good in his day but waaaay past it now I wonder if he gets embarrassed? 

We definitely deserved the point though and at least if the Spuds win at home tomorrow against Newcastle they can't draw level with us and stay one point behind


----------



## kained&able (Apr 19, 2009)

i have a feeling newcastle will get at least a point today.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 19, 2009)

Got a fiver on spuds.


----------



## tommers (Apr 19, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Got a fiver on spuds.



I do hope that's some kind of weird jinx attempt cos otherwise you'll have just bet on spurs.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 20, 2009)

didn't i warn you about bettig on the enemy

The bad news is next up for us is chelski at home

Good news is spurs have got man united away!

Fulham have got stoke at home

Doubt we will be in 7th this time next week.

Has anyone seen anyhwere that sells the reserve kit? The one with bobby moore fund rather then betting compnay that i still dont know the name of?

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 20, 2009)

Keep teh faith, we are due a result against chelskov.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

Can we run a book on who the first idiot will be to demand that we get docked points when the banks take over?


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Can we run a book on who the first idiot will be to demand that we get docked points when the banks take over?



oh come on, as if there's any debate.

wait a minute... do you mean on here?  or in real life?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 21, 2009)

i dont think rosie will give a flying fuck to be honest. Sheffield united wouldn't be seeing a penny of it.

Only way he will care is if sheffield come up, we finish within 10 points of them and they go down. THEN they will complain and get sharpe on the case and mp's and and will be demanding justice untill they are blue in the face.

Rumours of us being in for that inter milan belletoni(or whatever he is called) again. Doubt its true but who knows.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

tommers said:


> oh come on, as if there's any debate.
> 
> wait a minute... do you mean on here?  or in real life?



Either.

There are bound to be some idiots claiming that we have 'gone into administration' and the fact we haven't been docked points 'proof' that the FA are all 'west ham darlings' or some such rot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i dont think rosie will give a flying fuck to be honest. Sheffield united wouldn't be seeing a penny of it.
> 
> Only way he will care is if sheffield come up, we finish within 10 points of them and they go down. THEN they will complain and get sharpe on the case and mp's and and will be demanding justice untill they are blue in the face.
> 
> ...



According to people on KUMB, he's the dog's danglies, and probably sought after by most of the major clubs, so I doubt we've got much chance of signing him.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 21, 2009)

and then we wont be everyone 2nd favorite plucky underdog club again

oh no!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> and then we wont be everyone 2nd favorite plucky underdog club again
> 
> oh no!
> 
> ...


----------



## kained&able (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh in kinda good news. looks like bellemy is goong to be out for the rest of the season. Makes man city a bit less potent and hopefully means they wont take 7th.


Now all we need is spurs to get food posioning and wigan and fulahm to know thier place


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 21, 2009)

We've got three nightmare away games. Needed to win at Blackburn last week really to stand a chance of 7th.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 21, 2009)

we still have chelsea and liverpool to play so your still in it.

Also we have boro on the last day if they need something to stay up could be a tough game.

Sat 25	15:00	H	Chelsea	PREM 	 	 	 	 	 
May
Sat 2	15:00	A	Stoke City	PREM 	 	 	 	 	 
Sat 9	17:30	H	Liverpool	PREM 	 	 	 	 	 
Sat 16	15:00	A	Everton	           PREM 	 	 	 	 	 
Sun 24	16:00	H	Middlesbrough	PREM


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah but they have man u to play


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 21, 2009)

We've got ManU, Everton and Liverpool, all away. Two might poss be distracted by cups.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 21, 2009)

spurs remaining fixtures.

25 Sat 	Away	Man Utd		 	 	     
 May 2009	 	 	
02 Sat 	Home	West Brom		 	    
09 Sat 	Away	Everton	 	    
16 Sat 	Home	Man City		    
24 Sun 	Away	Liverpool	




dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 21, 2009)

7 points max?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 21, 2009)

you or us? or indeed both of us.

cant see us getting much more then 7.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Apr 22, 2009)

apprenetly we are givig a trial to Lotam Zino. Anyone know anything about him?

All i can find out is isreali plays for racing santander.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> apprenetly we are givig a trial to Lotam Zino. Anyone know anything about him?
> 
> All i can find out is isreali plays for racing santander.



great name.  never heard of him.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 22, 2009)

Great, another israeli, to look promisinglly skilful and then fuck off (slagging us off as he goes)


----------



## kained&able (Apr 22, 2009)

i cant find ANYthing about him anywhere. All i know is he is very young(17??)

No videos, no wikipedia, no news paper stuff, no imscouting.com page. Its madness.

dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i cant find ANYthing about him anywhere. All i know is he is very young(17??)
> 
> No videos, no wikipedia, no news paper stuff, no imscouting.com page. Its madness.



I reckon he's 14.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 22, 2009)

14 3 years ago from what i can work out.

i have strong suspicians that he doesn't actually exist.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 22, 2009)

Bit like your UEFA Cup hopes, then.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Bit like your UEFA Cup hopes, then.


 

hey!  try the chicken!  I'm here all week!

It's Europa League anyway LC, get with the programme.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 23, 2009)

Jesus, I've only just got used to 'Champions League'.


Kind of weird, I don't fancy anyone for 7th


----------



## kained&able (Apr 23, 2009)

dont reckon man city will do it. They have away games against man united spurs and everton and are rubbish away.

Home games against blackburn and bolton. wouldn't be shocked if they drew one of them.

fulham have:

Fulham	 v 	Stoke City	
Chelsea	 v 	Fulham	
Fulham	 v 	Aston Villa	
Newcastle  v 	Fulham
Fulham	 v 	Everton	

Which isn't a bad run in really. Depends if villa decide to sort themselves out but i wouldn't be shocked if they pick up a fair few points in that.

wigan:

Blackburn	 v 	Wigan Athletic	
Wigan Athletic	 v 	Bolton	
West Brom	 v 	Wigan Athletic
Wigan Athletic	 v 	Man Utd
Stoke City	 v 	Wigan Athletic	
Wigan Athletic	 v 	Portsmouth

which looks by far the easiest run in. blackburn, stoke, pompey, west brom are all winable for them i reckon. They wont win them all but 3 of the 4 and they will be in europe.

My money would be in wigan except i hate them, hate bruce and hate whelan so they can fuck off and do the noble thing and implode leaving west ham to claim 7th.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 23, 2009)

Agreed.  Wigan look to have the best chances of picking up the most points.  And thus proving there is no god.  Even the spuds deserve it better than they do.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah there's a lot of cunts competing with us for that spot.  I guess if it isn't us then Fulham would be the least worst alternative


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 23, 2009)

Something wrong about Wigan or Fulham in Europe.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 23, 2009)

Wigan fersure.  It would be embarrassing for the 'best fans in the world' image of our league if AC Milan went to play wigan and the JBB was half empty


----------



## kained&able (Apr 24, 2009)

Kovac is definatly fit for tommrow, which would be a good thing if it wasn't against chelsea.

still no parker or collison though.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Wigan fersure.  It would be embarrassing for the 'best fans in the world' image of our league if AC Milan went to play wigan and the JBB was half empty




It's not the JJB anymore RD, it's the DW.  Get with the programme.


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Kovac is definatly fit for tommrow, which would be a good thing if it wasn't against chelsea.
> 
> still no parker or collison though.




good though, now neill can go back to right back and tomkins back into the centre.

We're still going to get stuffed, mind.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 24, 2009)

ohh ohh looks like claum davernport is going to sunderland permenently. Good. Hes a twat, and a bit shit.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 24, 2009)

Calum Davenport  Cracking deal that !


If memory serves you paid more for him than we paid for Carrick . . .


----------



## kained&able (Apr 24, 2009)

think we paid 3million for him.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Apr 24, 2009)

looks like collison and cole will be fit enough to at least be on the bench next weekend.#

which will be more then handy.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> looks like collison and cole will be fit enough to at least be on the bench next weekend.#
> 
> which will be more then handy.



Yeah, I just saw that they're back in training.  Zola also mentioned the other day that ashton might play before the end of the season....


----------



## kained&able (Apr 24, 2009)

ashton really shouldn't i want a full pre season from him before he is allowed to be anywhere near the squad.


dave


----------



## mattie (Apr 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> ashton really shouldn't i want a full pre season from him before he is allowed to be anywhere near the squad.
> 
> 
> dave



Has he ever been injured during a game?  It always seems to be pre-season or training that do him in.

Get him to do a Paul McGrath.


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2009)

mattie said:


> Get him to do a Paul McGrath.



drink kestrel super before a game?


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2009)

SSN are saying that "West Ham confirm Zola and Clarke have agreed new 4 year deals, to be signed in the next 48 hours". 

And....  these don't sound like the actions of a club that is about to be put into administration / nationalised / taken over by banks.

I think we've got new owners on the way.  Just a hunch though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 25, 2009)

Wicked. 

That's nice after clarke apparently said yesterday he was in no rush to re-sign.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> It's not the JJB anymore RD, it's the DW.  Get with the programme.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 25, 2009)

Lawro has predicted us to get a draw in this, which beggars belief


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Lawro has predicted us to get a draw in this, which beggars belief




God bless you lawro.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 25, 2009)

He's predicted us to lose to complete shit enough times, and now he's saying we'll draw with chelsea?  What a nob!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 25, 2009)

It would be amazing if we could beat them though


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It would be amazing if we could beat them though



It would... we won't though.  I think I'm just traumatised by paying £50 odd quid to see us go 3 down in 30 mins last season.


----------



## Freespeechsucks (Apr 25, 2009)

But Lampard's red made it all okay


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2009)

I suspect Lawro's view probably reflects a fairly important game for your opponents on Tueday.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> It would... we won't though.  I think I'm just traumatised by paying £50 odd quid to see us go 3 down in 30 mins last season.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 26, 2009)

Looked a shit game with very few chances. Shame dyer or tristan or noble couldn't take any of ours.


Still as long as newcastle can get a result against wigan thats one of our hardest remaining games out of the way, without us losing more then one place and without our goal difference being raped.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2009)

I just saw this.. the sun's match report for Saturday...




			
				The Sun said:
			
		

> JOHN TERRY does not normally rise to the bait.
> 
> Saturday, however, was not normal. Even by the vile and hateful standards set by West Ham 'fans', the abuse meted out to Terry and Frank Lampard was a disgrace. In fact, it went way beyond what is acceptable as terrace banter and that is why Terry felt compelled to respond. He is a big boy and he can take it but the chants about his mother and Lampard's family and children were out of order. On the pitch, they got on with their job and the baiting made Chelsea's victory all the sweeter. Terry, though, took some pleasure in describing just how much and the effect it had on him and his team-mate.
> 
> ...



That has to be the funniest thing I have seen in print for a long long time.  Absolutely astonishing.  That's a match report!    

I wonder if he got his tongue back again?  or whether "JT" kept it?

"Lampsy"!!!!

Oh, that has cheered me right up.


----------



## STFC (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm actually quite puzzled by it all. Surely other fans have sung "your Mum's a thief" at Terry?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 28, 2009)

Apparently Terry and Lampard are both going to play for 'west ham' in Steven Carr's testimonial, as they both came through the West Ham youth system (although you could argue that that wasn't the case with JT)


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2009)

STFC said:


> I'm actually quite puzzled by it all. Surely other fans have sung "your Mum's a thief" at Terry?




yes, but they're not vile and hateful.  

It should be pointed out that the man who wrote that article also ghostwrote Lampard's biography.

Still, it's good that the independent press are there to keep everybody in check.

West Ham used to be a big club, apparently.

And brave JT told the boys at half-time to not let the lead slip (despite it being 0-0 at half time.)

  Brilliant.


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently Terry and Lampard are both going to play for 'west ham' in Steven Carr's testimonial, as they both came through the West Ham youth system (although you could argue that that wasn't the case with JT)



Tony Carr, RD.  Not the fella who played for Newcastle.  Now that would be weird.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 28, 2009)

Arse, LOL


----------



## kained&able (Apr 28, 2009)

lumplard always gave his all for us? really?


So what was actually said by our fans then? i know the your mums a thief stuff and i know the normal general abuse fat wank gets but was there anything special?


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> So what was actually said by our fans then? i know the your mums a thief stuff and i know the normal general abuse fat wank gets but was there anything special?



AFAIK it was stuff about lampard "letting his children down" and terry's mum being a shoplifter.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 28, 2009)

so fuck all then?

from what i read about it on ceefax etc i was wondering if we were going to get in trouble for something.

Bit of a bizzare story really.


Collison resumes full training tommrow.

Dimiochelle wants to stay with us next season. I say if he is free he will make a good 4th choice striker otherwise fuck off.


dave


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 28, 2009)

Without condoning aything that got chanted at Lampard and Terry, I would not have thought that the claim, in the match report posted above, that the reputation of West Ham fans has declined, is much in line with reality.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 28, 2009)

i wanna know when we were a big club and regularly compted for trophies.


we've won fuck all! 3 fa cups a cup winners cup and thats about it.

That article is so off its just silly.


dave


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 28, 2009)

1985/6 maybe


----------



## kained&able (Apr 28, 2009)

we finihsed third that year allegedly! our highjest ever finish, no cups(quarters in fa cup).



dave(can use wikipedia)


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Without condoning aything that got chanted at Lampard and Terry, I would not have thought that the claim, in the match report posted above, that the reputation of West Ham fans has declined, is much in line with reality.



Much in that article is not in line with reality.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> dave(can use wikipedia)



Gale and Martin absolutely solid at the back if I recall.


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i wanna know when we were a big club and regularly compted for trophies.
> 
> we've won fuck all! 3 fa cups a cup winners cup and thats about it.
> 
> That article is so off its just silly.



Dave - if only we stopped having a go at lampsy and brave JT then we might contest titles again.

And yes, 1986 is the only time I can think when we ever came close to winning the league.

Unless he's talking about the FA Cups?  But then we got to the final in 2006...  even when we were regularly abusing lampsy. 

Instead of turning their attention outwards Lampsy and EBJT should, perhaps, ask themselves why rio, mini rio, carrick, cole, tevez and johnson all get a round of applause when they return?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 28, 2009)

sorry! i would like to personally apologise to all wets ham fans everywhere. I'm sure the ammount of abuse i have personally given 'totally fat wank' will have cost us at least 12 points throughout the years and may have directly contriubted to us getting relegated.

I would also like to apologise for the abuse aimed at Paul Ince. Who was a wonderful player whom i deeply respected and all the abuse given to him was pure player hating. Again i apoligise.

Lastly i would like to apoligise to my new best friend Ian Mccabe I know through my pettyness i have put our newly blossoming friendship at rish and hope he will forgive me.



i'm very very sorry.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> sorry! i would like to personally apologise to all wets ham fans everywhere. I'm sure the ammount of abuse i have personally given 'totally fat wank' will have cost us at least 12 points throughout the years and may have directly contriubted to us getting relegated.
> 
> I would also like to apologise for the abuse aimed at Paul Ince. Who was a wonderful player whom i deeply respected and all the abuse given to him was pure player hating. Again i apoligise.
> 
> ...



Good for you Dave.  If only the rest of us could do the same... well... I think the world would be a better place.  You know what?  That brave pair have enough on their plates... JT with his mum being that thief and that and the whole crying at the CL final thing and Lamps with his fiance moving out into a small flat just because she caught him shagging around and well... it would be unfair of us to criticise that behaviour.  That kind of stuff deserves sympathy, not abuse.  These people are suffering Dave!  Our hearts should go out to them.  We should all, as a nation, reach out to them.  Hopefully, probably after many long years, they might achieve some kind of peace.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 28, 2009)

I think its importent in these situations to ask what would diana do.

As for the rest of our fans i find it disgraceful that these players be singled out. David Beckham would never recieve such abuse or anyone else.

Its appaling and should quite frankly be kicked out of the game.


dave


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I think its importent in these situations to ask what would diana do.



You want us to go through an arranged marriage, have 2 kids and then finish that marriage, blaming everything on our partner before embarking on a series of ill-advised affairs, all the while using the media in such a way that the Daily Express thinks of us as it's own bloody daughter or something before dying in a mysterious and tragic tunnel crash?  

That might be going a bit far.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i wanna know when we were a big club and regularly compted for trophies.
> 
> 
> we've won fuck all! 3 fa cups a cup winners cup and thats about it.
> ...



For a 16 year period, that's a pretty good amount of success for any team outside of the big 4/5.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> we finihsed third that year allegedly! our highjest ever finish, no cups(quarters in fa cup).
> dave(can use wikipedia)



Yeah, apparently we came close to winning the title that day.


----------



## mattie (Apr 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> drink kestrel super before a game?



Never did me any harm.


----------



## mattie (Apr 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah, apparently we came close to winning the title that day.



The big freeze ballsed us up a bit, catching up too many games in too short a time.

TC and Frankie were awesome up front.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/97756

apparently zola isn't allowed to manage in europe.

But southgate was


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 29, 2009)

Hadn't Southgate done his coaching thingy?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah, apparently we came close to winning the title that day.



Which day?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 29, 2009)

no. can't you remmeber he needed special dispensation from the premier league to be allowed to take over at boro and shiz and fergie went mental.

Think he might have it now, or end of the season though.

Zola will have his by 2010.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 29, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Which day?



 I meant that season.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't think you did though. You were never higher than third until the final round of games: you made a very poor start but made up a lot of ground and won six out of the last seven. You lost the last one but started it four points behind Liverpool. (I imagine a table excluding the first seven games would have West Ham on top.)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> no. can't you remmeber he needed special dispensation from the premier league to be allowed to take over at boro and shiz and fergie went mental.
> 
> Think he might have it now, or end of the season though.
> 
> ...



Ah OK interesting.  Cheers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 29, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> I don't think you did though. You were never higher than third until the final round of games: you made a very poor start but made up a lot of ground and won six out of the last seven. You lost the last one but starting it four points behind Liverpool. (I imagine a table excluding the first seven games would have West Ham on top.)



Please tell me you looked that up rather than remembered it.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 29, 2009)

I did in fact consult Footymad during the writing of my previous post.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 29, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> I did in fact consult Footymad during the writing of my previous post.



*Phew*! 

I never know with you...


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Hadn't Southgate done his coaching thingy?


Not so you'd notice.


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=124178

*snigger*


----------



## kained&able (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah saw that yesterday.

Once you start down the whole compensation culture thing its a very slippery slope!


I really hope Ian Humes first game back is a friendly against us or something. That would be funny.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 30, 2009)

I think they should compensate me for all the beer I've had to drink over the past year to alleviate the stress of tevezgaet


----------



## kained&able (May 1, 2009)

parker might be out for the entire season apprently but no one is quite sure.

collison wont make the bench, kovac and spector are back.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> parker might be out for the entire season apprently but no one is quite sure.
> 
> collison wont make the bench, kovac and spector are back.
> 
> ...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

We won't get anything at Stoke. Very tough place to go


----------



## kained&able (May 1, 2009)

i reckon we will. Stoke players may think they are safe and be a bit more slack.

Beatie might not play and a lot of thier defenders are out.

Anyway we NEED to win this to get 7th.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

Interesting, yeah with them all but safe they may have nout to play for.

But I still maintain that we always lose at these kinds of grounds.


----------



## kained&able (May 1, 2009)

you and lowro should defnailty maintain this belief!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

I actually made a spurs supporting friend angry by texting him when spurs were 2-0 up to say that they would probably take that seventh place now.

When they collapsed he sent me a text back saying something like "Well I hope you're satisfied that your plan worked, you cunt"


----------



## kained&able (May 1, 2009)

good work!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

It's hilarious how worked up spurs fans get.

A few months ago I sent him a text saying "I reckon we will finish above you this season" and he replied with a 90-page rant saying that it was always a success for west ham when we finished above tottenham, and how they had been shit so it didn't say much for us, and then went on to rant about anti-semitism, the FA, how we hadn't won shit in years, how I must hate them either because I was anti-semitic or because I was jealous they had won so much more than us...

And he's a really nice mellow long haired hippyish bloke normally!


----------



## kained&able (May 1, 2009)

proof positive no matter how sound you are really, if you support spurs your a cock.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

It's weird, isn't it?

I read the posts from them on forums, and think fine, and then perfectly rational 'real life' people can be just the same when ti comes to football


----------



## bluestreak (May 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> But I still maintain that we always lose at these kinds of grounds.




Grounds where other teams play football?


----------



## bluestreak (May 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's hilarious how worked up spurs fans get.
> 
> A few months ago I sent him a text saying "I reckon we will finish above you this season" and he replied with a 90-page rant saying that it was always a success for west ham when we finished above tottenham, and how they had been shit so it didn't say much for us, and then went on to rant about anti-semitism, the FA, how we hadn't won shit in years, how I must hate them either because I was anti-semitic or because I was jealous they had won so much more than us...
> 
> And he's a really nice mellow long haired hippyish bloke normally!




I have a friend who is exactly the same, right down to being a mellow long hair normally.  It's a spurs thing.  Victim mentality.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Grounds where other teams play football?



Northern grounds, in particular, played on  by dirty, physical long-ball merchants.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> I have a friend who is exactly the same, right down to being a mellow long hair normally.  It's a spurs thing.  Victim mentality.



Weird, isn't it.

It's as if team of choice cuts through other normal barriers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 2, 2009)

Zola's said to Capello that Green should be number one

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2407951.ece


----------



## SK. (May 2, 2009)

Result back up to 7th COYI!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 2, 2009)

Great result!


----------



## kained&able (May 2, 2009)

shame others couldn't do us a favour but blinding work!

was listining to football focus as the man united match was kicking off and carlton cole reckons he will be fit for saturday.

Against liverpool

Didn;t realise collison made the bench! Good stuff.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 2, 2009)

Yeah well west brom were never going to get anything at the lame.  But it's nice to come out of it still just ahead of spuds on a day where I thought they'd go ahead of us


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2009)

just watched football first.. that was a good game.  Great free kick by tristan, is he getting some form???


----------



## kained&able (May 3, 2009)

seems like he is finding his feet a bit doesn't it. Still be nice to see him get a good goal from open play rather then a set piece goal.

As i said cole should be back next week which im sure will help out whoever he is playing up top with no end.

Did we sign tristan just for the season or longer? I really can't remember.


dave


----------



## kained&able (May 3, 2009)

teamtalk suceed where you lot fail!

tristan may get a new deal, maybe.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

It's really very nice to see 2nd/3rd choice players grinding out the results 

This is most unlike Western Han Dynasty as we know them


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

Zola's in soccernet's team of the week as coach

They say

A West Ham side suffering injuries to key players inflicted the first home defeat of the year on Stoke and now have European qualification in their own hands and for that Gianfranco Zola deserves immense credit. An inauspicious start to his managerial career for the Hammers boss has been ironed out and his team appear well motivated for the challenge of the remaining three games.


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2009)

back once agian with the renegade master said:
			
		

> I trust the people on KUMB who go to all our games week in week out, they reckon tomkins looks as good or better than rio did at the same age.
> 
> Talk of trying to get Mancienne from Chelskov in the summer, him and tomkins would play well together and it's our kind of level of signing, and a possible future England CB pairing



Hmm would be good in a few years but i dont like the idea of having two u21's as centre backs, think collins is only 24 as well isnt he?

I'd perfer a massive brute of croatian then mancienne next season, im guesisng this is a if upson leaves type thing though and im not sure whats going on with that. If you want to bring players through you need expereinced players alongside them or even training with them to pass on what they have learned. This wouldn't happen with maniene and tomkins and collins as our top 3 centre back so i dont like it!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

Yeah we'd stick with upson and collins too obviously, but slowly work in mancienne and tomkins, the latter of whom already looks more than capable at this level.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

Is Collins really only 24?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

Is it just me, or has this seemed like the longest season, like, ever?


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2009)

25 it turns out for collins. Still not hit his prime though.

yeah been a really long and weird season. A hell of a lot happening on and off the field.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

Fuck me, I thought Collins was about 29-30!


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2009)

21 when we got him off cardiff man!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

I really hadn't realised.  Quality player.


----------



## Biffo (May 5, 2009)

I read recently that West Ham have only had 12 managers:

Gianfranco Zola 2008-    
Alan Curbishley 2006-2008    
Alan Pardew 2003-2006   
Glenn Roeder 2001-2003       
Harry Redknapp 1994-2001
Billy Bonds 1990-1994   
Lou Macari 1989-1990    
John Lyall 1974-1989
Ron Greenwood 1961-1974 
Ted Fenton 1950-1961
Charlie Paynter 1932-1950        
Syd King 1901-1932 

Is this list correct? 5 managers in the first 88 years  I remember John Lyall as the longest serving manager in his day. 

That's some record if it's true. Chelsea have had 4 different managers in the last 2 seasons. Newcastle have had at least that many this season.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I read recently that West Ham have only had 12 managers:
> 
> Gianfranco Zola 2008-
> Alan Curbishley 2006-2008
> ...



Yes, that is true.  It's one of those things about the club that make it special... although in recent years we've lost it a little bit and managers are lasting a couple of years...

Trevor Brooking also needs to be added in there as a caretaker.  He wasn't full time though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

It is indeed true.  And when you consider that Redknapp and Curbishley were not sacked, but quit because of disagreements with the board, it's even more remarkable.  When the Icelandics came in and sacked Pards straight away we were a bit concerned at what a break from tradition it was.


----------



## Biffo (May 5, 2009)

Fair play. Liverpool have had 18 since 1892 apparently. I guess most clubs had a few long serving managers up until the 60s or 70s. 

Would be interesting to see a comparison of clubs re number of managers since 1990. Man Utd would win that one as Fergie has been there since before that.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Fair play. Liverpool have had 18 since 1892 apparently.



Ah well, there you go.  Still 50% more than us but not bad.


----------



## Biffo (May 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> Ah well, there you go.  Still 50% more than us but not bad.



Not entirley correct as it's for a period of 9 years more 

ETA - Not sure perecentage wise but the average length of service of a West Ham manager is 9 years. For Liverpool it's 6.5 years. You win. Not sure if there's a trophy with that though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

Can't see Zola getting sacked either with the start he has made.  As long as he keeps building on that his job will be 100% safe, really, will probably only leave when Chelsea come in for him.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You win. Not sure if there's a trophy with that though




Only a moral victory, in the absence of any real ones....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

At least we have beaten Liverpool once since coming back  up.  I'm sick of us losing to Chelsea...


----------



## kained&able (May 5, 2009)

really cant see us getting anything from liverpool.

Just hope everton(home) do the noble thing and beat spurs, and then lose to us the next week and beat fulham the week after that!

fulham are away to villa and man city are away to man united for those keeping score.

We should hold on to 7th, this week, maybe.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

I think everton will tune spurs.


----------



## kained&able (May 5, 2009)

you'd like to think so. Wouldn't be shocked with any result in that game to be honest though. If i was betting man i'd leave that fixture well alone.

When did that tag get added?

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

It's not wishful, just that I reckon they will


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

I think the tag was me a couple of weeks ago after too much meph...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

> Made a point of phoning the blokes i know to understand what has changed. They are still adamant that the deal will not be closed before the summer (after the season ends)
> 
> Also added that the reason West Ham and Zola are able to comment on the transfer funds for next year and sign up players (and themselves ) to long term contracts is because the prospective buyers have already commited to a purchase assuming certain crieria is met and have already worked out a ballpark player budget. The criteria cannot be clarified until the end of the season i.e June. So the sale will not happen until then at the soonest. Oh and just a guess on my part (and i will probably get shot ) Asian is a very good guess.
> 
> ...



from kumb


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

> Major,
> 
> Our Asian Investor friends have been around since the New Year, they will put in a bid shortly according to sources and it is expected that the deal will be sealed within the next month. Of course the deal can be rejected or another come in but as things stand they are the frontrunners and have been since they first talked to those handling our sale. I'm also told they are not forwarding any money to us prior to the purchase of the club.
> 
> ...



(in reply to the above)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

Just get it over with anyway.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2009)

Mate, that has got to be the most boring thread ever.  It's 250 odd pages of people making out that they know something about Icelandic fucking business law when they quite clearly know absolutely nothing.  And then you get all the other bunch jumping in with "thanks for the ITK info" and generally sucking them all off.  I have never read anything so tedious in my life.

It's a load of old shit.  They've all made so many predictions that haven't come off - I wouldn't trust a word that's on there TBH.

There are about 10 people that know what's going on with the West Ham sale and none of them post on KUMB.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think the tag was me a couple of weeks ago after too much meph...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

Yeah i guess so.  Some of them come across as knowing a lot and then what they claim doesn't come true...


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah i guess so.  Some of them come across as knowing a lot and then what they claim doesn't come true...



Doesn't stop me reading it mind!

I'm pretty sure that almost every possible outcome has been mooted on there - "my sources have told me we're going to be sold to an asian, indian, chinese or british consortium by xmas, march, june, the end of the season and not till next year".

Plus, I'm also pretty sure that the main instigator of all this, or his oppo, had us selling Upson, Green and Parker in the Jan transfer window?

I've decided to just wait and see what happens.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

Oh jesus, have you seen the new thread on there saying that we could make 7th and then get kicked out of Europe for not submitting our accounts on time?

I'm not sure I can take much more of this


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oh jesus, have you seen the new thread on there saying that we could make 7th and then get kicked out of Europe for not submitting our accounts on time?
> 
> I'm not sure I can take much more of this




Brilliant.  That's a new one.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Have you seen the official site?

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1649460,00.html

Why the hell is another team's player training at our training ground?


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

I reckon a buyer has been lined up & the price that the icelander gets is dependent on 7th or not.

I really can't see how the current regieme can offer contracts to zola and clarke without knowing what then new money wants to do.

Anyone who does not have a very direct connection to our accountents or our board knows fuck all though.

Weird about  the roma player, weren't we linked with him in jan? although young and itlaiian means its likely we are linked with him. Who knows what thats about. If roma know about it though i don't care. It can't bite us in the arse. Maybe we want him signed up and its some sort of extended trial type situation?

I like the story about etherigton on the official site. Yet again it prooves we quite like our old boys, just npot ones named frank lumplard who are twas about everything.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

It must be a trial - I've never heard of a player training at another club for any other reason


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

I'm not entriely sure to be honest, he is definaly out with quite a serious ankle injury and looking around the place roma seem very relectent to give him surgery which at this time of the season is strange. 

Also it appears that he was being treated at "a london clinic" so maybe training with us merely allows the clinic to monitor him better or something.

its certainly a bit weird.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Maybe Roma have heard what a good fitness regime we've now got (compared to the shit one under Curbs) getting even total sicknotes like upson and parker playing quite regularly, and are paying dosh for him to use ours.


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2009)

I think that must be what is going on...


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

speaking of medical miricles. terry dixon? any word?

Not seen his name mentioned since we signed him.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Good question kained!


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2009)

West Ham have just released a statement to SSN.  Seems a bit unclear but they basically said that we'll be able to meet the UEFA licence requirements by the end of the month.

They also said takeover talks are at an advanced stage, but then there was also something about Straumur taking over in the Summer.  

As usual it raises more questions than it answers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Not a Soap Opera, more like an extended episode of the Crystal Maze.  Or something.


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

More questions then answers about ownership is good news! Means that therees definatly confidentiality clause sin effect which means that we are within 30 days(i think) of a final decision being made.

sky sports news.

dave(hopes he rememebers business law after 10 years of not caring)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> More questions then answers about ownership is good news! Means that therees definatly confidentiality clause sin effect which means that we are within 30 days(i think) of a final decision being made.
> 
> sky sports news.
> 
> dave(hopes he rememebers business law after 10 years of not caring)



Sounds a little clutching at straws, dude, but I hope you're right 

I'm just a bit sick of it now, wish the whole thing would be finalised one way or another.


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_5288348,00.html

so we are being taken over by the people who took over our current chairmens company??? That lacks imagination really!

I kinda get the feeling that not a lots going to change, possibly not even the name on the chairmans desk.


dave


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

and more stuff

it all seems to be kicking off!

dave


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> and more stuff
> 
> it all seems to be kicking off!



poor old bjorgolfur.


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

im not so sure under ridsdales law i think he is only really liable for what £30.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

So the bank thing will be true after all.  If that happens we will be fucked financially.


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> So the bank thing will be true after all.  If that happens we will be fucked financially.



I thought Straumur were also fucked?  I struggle to see how they can take over.  Maybe it's other banks?

Like I said before... I'm going to just wait and see what happens.. we were selling everybody and going bankrupt about 4 months ago.


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

yeah stramaur are in financial problems.

i'm just posting stories up. I agree entirely we wont have a clue whats going on for a while yet.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah stramaur are in financial problems.
> 
> i'm just posting stories up. I agree entirely we wont have a clue whats going on for a while yet.



oh yeah.  It's being carried by the Telegraph so why not?  I don't know though, nobody seems to know what's going on.


----------



## kained&able (May 8, 2009)

looks like cole wont make liverpool game. Collins is out, savio is back.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> looks like cole wont make liverpool game. Collins is out, savio is back.
> 
> dave



Cool.  Apparently torres is out for the pewl.  I reckon we might draw.


----------



## SK. (May 8, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Cool.  Apparently torres is out for the pewl.  I reckon we might draw.



Along with Alonso, looking better for some kind of result all the time


----------



## kained&able (May 8, 2009)

is gerrard fit?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 8, 2009)

Torres is in after all.

Lawro predicts 2-1 to liverpewl.


----------



## revol68 (May 9, 2009)

go on the hammers!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2009)

revol68 said:


> go on the hammers!



If torres is playing, we'll lose.  If he's out, I reckon we can get a draw.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 9, 2009)

Important game for us. I reckon we'll go for it. 4-1 if not more for us.


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2009)

teamtalk said:
			
		

> Benayoun can expect a hot reception from the West Ham fans, who have not forgiven him for seemingly agreeing a new contract with the east Londoners before then changing his mind when Liverpool's interest became known.



does anyone actually care? Got nothing but love for yossi!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2009)

I think you're in a minority there Dave.


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2009)

fair enough, im sure he will be forgiven before too long though. Carrick was and hell eveb defoe doesn't get that hard a time anymore.

collison and savio on the bench are the only changes.


Good work everton! villa can fuck off though utter bottling twats


dave


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> villa can fuck off though utter bottling twats



villa are tired cos they've been playing since July - so they could qualify for that European competition they didn't want to be in 

The tits


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2009)

Well we had a great start to the match 

Seems we've had a fair amount of possession, mind you.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2009)

Cocking cockery.


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2009)

Alright lads. Can't get to the Internet right now  How you getting on?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2009)

Is that a windup or a serious question?

We've lost 3-0, but perhaps a tad less of a thrashing than it implies - first goal was rather lucky, second was a penalty which green saved but then 'stevie g' sneaked it in, third was another rebound, jammy type goal.


----------



## Biffo (May 9, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Is that a windup or a serious question?
> 
> We've lost 3-0, but perhaps a tad less of a thrashing than it implies - first goal was rather lucky, second was a penalty which green saved but then 'stevie g' sneaked it in, third was another rebound, jammy type goal.



Yeah the first was lucky. Lucky your defence was flat footed and shit. Could and should have been more in what should have been a tricky game.

The Hammers have an array of young talent. The future is bright..... if you don't sell them.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2009)

I think Noble will spend his whole career at the club.


----------



## kained&able (May 10, 2009)

Dimichelle needs shooting. I have decided.

were we really singing blwoing bubbles as the game ended still or were the bbc piping it in? if so impressive stuff, most peoples fans would have been at the exits, tis good to see.

reckon with the fulham result we will probabley need to win both remaining games to get 7th. Which is annoying.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Dimichelle needs shooting. I have decided.




if he was a horse....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

It's a kindness.  He's like an incontinent old sheepdog who's had his day.  Just take him out into the yard and blow the mother away...


----------



## kained&able (May 10, 2009)

yeah can't wait to get rid of him. Tristan can have another year if he wants though, maybe.

How quickly things turn around.

Seasons nearly over now so who does everyone reckon is player of the year and young player?

For me I will go:

Scott parker
Behrami
Upson

Young:
Collison
Tomkins
Stanislas(my new favorite player)

Noble despite being a young un doesn't get a look in as he is our longest serving player and has been around for ages. It just seems wrong. He does toe for 4th with collins fpor player of the year though.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

Behrami

Young player - stanislas.

Player who would get roundly booed if he wasn't a youth team product - sears


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, collison not stanislas.  Collison's been excellent on a consistent basis.


----------



## London_Calling (May 10, 2009)

What's the SP on Wet Sham  and the Yer Ropey league then?

You in, you out, you shakin it all about|?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

Yeah I mentioned it a few pages back.

Just typical West Ham really.  Some day hopefully we'll be owned by people with the ability to organise an orgy in a brothel.


----------



## mattie (May 10, 2009)

No mention of England's almost-goal-scoring Carlton Cole in the player of the year stakes?  

Arguably the most sorely missed.

Not sure Rob Green was quite up with his form of a season before last, a few dropped bollocks but mostly superb.  Parker, Behrami, Upson, all possibilities.

Collison a shoe-in for young player, Stanislas encouraging but has only had a few games.  Same goes for Tomkins.  

It's all pretty bright in defence and midfield (although a bit weak out wide in some places), but we need a striker who doesn't round the keeper and fall over his own feet.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

thing with collison is that he's fitted into the first team so maturely that I no longer see him as a young player 

I agree about strikers, could have made the difference between making the Europa league and not.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2009)

Tomkins for me.  Another in the long west ham tradition of stylish centre backs.

Player of the year is difficult though... behrami, parker, cole have all had long periods out...  maybe upson???


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

I like Tomkins, but I just think collison is quality - I swear that if he was English not Welsh, the whole nation would be (metaphorically) wanking over him.


----------



## kained&able (May 10, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> What's the SP on Wet Sham  and the Yer Ropey league then?
> 
> You in, you out, you shakin it all about|?



we just couldn't give uefa out accounts as we are being taken over, its nothing as long as we dont break the next deadline.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 10, 2009)

You mean they hadn't been fully shredded?


But sure, it makes sense.


----------



## mattie (May 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I like Tomkins, but I just think collison is quality - I swear that if he was English not Welsh, the whole nation would be (metaphorically) wanking over him.



Just to clarify, he's about as Welsh as I am, but obviously took a look at Fat fWank and thought better of playing for England.

I think he's superb, not only ability but his attitude and maturity - as you say, he looks like he's been doing this for years.

Tomkins looks very good as well, not quite the impact that Collison made (I suppose that's a relief as centre halves usually make impacts in a pejorative sense  - Gary Breen for example) but he'll go a long, long way.  Stanislas also looks a quality player.

A bit troubled by Sears though, how come he's not gone out on loan?  I'm assuming if Tristan and Di Michele are getting picked in front of him Fonzie has no ambition of playing him any time soon, so it's not clear quite what he's doing or where he's going to get the opportunity to improve.  He looked pretty ineffectual last time I saw him, not really intended as criticism as he's only played half a dozen games, but surely he's got to be playing more regularly.


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

sears didn't go out on loan as we had sold bellemy, ashton wasn't fit, tritan wasn't fit, and savio was too in expereinced so we needed a body.

I seem to rrecall derby & ipswich putting in an offer to loan him and it being rejected in jan.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

Yeah I knew collison was really english.  A real shame he chose the Taffs as I think he's going to be as good as lumpolard or 'stevie g'


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

far to early to tell things like that mr rd.

he is a danm danm good prospect possibly the best since the golden age a few years back(or glenn johnson anyway) but saying he will be better then one of the best midfielders in the world, is a bit silly.

Remember, david dunn was going to be the gazza!


dave


----------



## SK. (May 11, 2009)

outside bet on Illunga as Hammer of the Year?

Collison or Tomkins as Young Hammer


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> far to early to tell things like that mr rd.
> 
> he is a danm danm good prospect possibly the best since the golden age a few years back(or glenn johnson anyway) but saying he will be better then one of the best midfielders in the world, is a bit silly.
> 
> ...



Yeah - but as a nation we never produce many gazzas.  We're better at producing battling midfielders, no reason why collison can't be as good as either of the 2 i mentioned.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

UTJ on KUMB made this compilation of our best goals this season http://www.mediafire.com/?yftjboyn2w4

It's been a pretty good season goalwise, deano's screamer against wigan, actually scoring a free kick against stoke, and the masterful team goal against wigan at wigan.  Cole's control at newcastle was also good.  Watching that you think, if we'd kept, and kept fit, cole, ashton and bellamy, we'd be a proper force, i reckon


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2009)

What is it with Ashton, is the injury always in the same place or has he been unlucky?


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

Havent downloaded yet but i seem to remmeber a rather tasty mark noble volley as well.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> What is it with Ashton, is the injury always in the same place or has he been unlucky?



Yes, it's a constant repeat of the one he suffered when training with England in summer 2006.  Dunno when or if he'll ever be back to full fitness, which is a real shame, for england as well as us.


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2009)

Def an interesting option for England. Shame, poor feller.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, I've always thought that Ashton and Rooney could make a very interesting pairing for England.  On the other hand, Kained thinks they are too similar for it to work.


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

half way through reading the above sentence i was just thinking NO NO NO they are too similer to work together!



dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2009)

Well, Capello keeps turning to the big target man whether it's Heskey or that lanky streak.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

Yeah - although strangely Ashton isn't really a target man.  He's actually better with the ball played to his feet.  I think he's more shearer than sheringham, hence the barcodes frequently talking about signing him, or previously doing so when he was half-fit.


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

ashton is never a target man, he is just tall so its confusing, he likes dropping deep.

he does take a lot of shots though rather then looking for the pass at all times.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2009)

shows what I know about him. Useful though, being a lump and good with your feet.


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/may/12/bbc-radio-5-live-gianfranco-zola-steve-clarke

sports journalists really are c***s.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

It's fucking depressing when even the BBC stoop to stuff like that.


----------



## London_Calling (May 12, 2009)

It's Harry Harris - tabloid sports writer - who's really the nasty piece of work in this. Sure R5 shouldn't have carried the story but it's not clear whether it was a live interview, which it probably was on R5.

Not that I can bear R5's football coverage.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

LC, we appear to be in a bit of a demilitarised zone at the moment, the banter between us has been quite civil.  Is this because neither knows who's going to make 7th?


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2009)

just to make it clear.


harry harris is a c***.


----------



## bluestreak (May 12, 2009)

It's because we both know it will be Fulham, which shames us both.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> It's because we both know it will be Fulham, which shames us both.


----------



## SK. (May 13, 2009)

Voting for Hammer of the Year starts today and should be up by this afternoon on the official site.  Award to be presented at the last home game against Boro

*LINK*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 13, 2009)

New away kit


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 13, 2009)




----------



## tommers (May 14, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> New away kit




Is that really the new away kit?  Looks like a man city kit.


----------



## kained&able (May 14, 2009)

be intresting to see it in focus, but i like that. I love black away kits.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (May 14, 2009)

looks alright to me.


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> looks alright to me.



where's the claret bluey?  we always play with some kind of claret.

that looks like a gillingham kit.


----------



## kained&able (May 14, 2009)

we jhave had black kits in the past with no claret.

Like when kanoute was playing for us and one when our kits were made by reebok.

Much perfer the blackaway kits to the god awful blue ones.




dave


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2009)

kained&able said:


> we jhave had black kits in the past with no claret.
> 
> Like when kanoute was playing for us and one when our kits were made by reebok.
> 
> Much perfer the blackaway kits to the god awful blue ones.




Pictures or STFU.  Have we really?

And not THOSE pictures dave.  I think we've all seen quite enough of those. 

It's alright, I've found one.  And only 2 years ago... I must be going mad.


----------



## kained&able (May 14, 2009)

yeah ive got that one! i love it.(it make me look like i have abs )







and that one.(i dont own it)


does the entire of u75 perv on the nekkid thread?


dave


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2009)

kained&able said:


> does the entire of u75 perv on the nekkid thread?



Well, now my sight has come back I'm going to stay away.  Just in case.


----------



## kained&able (May 14, 2009)

rest safely tommers that will be my one and only contribution to the thread.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 14, 2009)

tommers said:


> Is that really the new away kit?  Looks like a man city kit.



APparently so.  I think it's pretty cack.


----------



## SK. (May 14, 2009)

tommers said:


> Is that really the new away kit?  Looks like a man city kit.



And almost identical to the Blackburn away kit from the other season.  Do not like it at all


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 14, 2009)

The older black away kits dave has posted look vastly superior.


----------



## kained&able (May 14, 2009)

i love the one tommers posted. Tis my favorite hammers shirt i own.

Fucking official site voting still ain't up


dave


----------



## bluestreak (May 15, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> The older black away kits dave has posted look vastly superior.




i agree with that.  but i like a black away kit.  it must be my inner goth.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 15, 2009)

I like the black away kits, just not this new blue-and-black one.  It just doesn't look west ham.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 15, 2009)

Anyway, isn't it cool how for about the last 10 years we've had something to play for on the last day or so of most seasons:

1999 - had to beat boro and hope arsenal beat viller to make sure we finished 5th, our best finish in the prem era, and got into the intertwobob
2000 - exception.  ended up in mid table iirc
2001 - league season poor - BUT did get to the FA Cup quarter final
2002 - had to beat someone, forget who, and hope leicester beat spurs to make sure we finished above them
2003 - had to win and hope piddlesboring somehow beat bolton
2004 - playoff final
2005 - playoff final, won
2006 - stopped tottenham making the cl, and then played in all time great FA Cup final
2007 - stayed up on last day, tevez shenanigans, etc
2008 - exception.  mid table mediocrity
2009 - have to win last 2 and hope results go our way in order to make europe.


----------



## mattie (May 15, 2009)

2006, ah happy days.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 15, 2009)

I really thought we would kick on from there and build a great team.  Look how it's turned out.  Same in 99.


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2009)

cole is back in the squad for everton still no parker or collins though.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> cole is back in the squad for everton still no parker or collins though.
> 
> 
> dave



*Prays we beat them*

(Don't think we'll get anything though)


----------



## kained&able (May 15, 2009)

im hoping that the players wont give a fuck and moyes puts out a week team cos of fa cup final(like we did a few years back)

also with man city and spurs playing each other we have to hope for a draw.

I reckon that newcastle will beat fulham.


dave


----------



## mattie (May 15, 2009)

We stand a chance if we don't have Di Michele and Tristan on the pitch at the same time.

Carlton to shin the winner.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

cole aint starting.


also starting with collison and boad morte so not quite sure whats going on there im guesisng collison will beon the right.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> cole aint starting.
> 
> 
> also starting with collison and boad morte so not quite sure whats going on there im guesisng collison will beon the right.
> ...



what is it then?  kovac, noble, collison and LBM?

diego and coco up front?


----------



## bluestreak (May 16, 2009)

fucksake, 10 men and 2-1 down.  please get a draw guys, as spuds are gonna win and fulham are gonna win.  keep some face innit!


----------



## bluestreak (May 16, 2009)

tottenham drawing, thank goodness.  apparently until that goal they went 600+ minutes in the PL without conceding!  How the fuck did Bungpuss achieve that... FFS.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

Ah well, that's europa gone.


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Ah well, that's europa gone.



ah well.  I think we did well to keep it going for that long.  Another season of "if only for the injuries..."

Compared to what was supposed to happen at the start of the season and in January then we can't really complain.

Just ran out of steam a bit once everybody got injured.


----------



## mattie (May 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> ah well.  I think we did well to keep it going for that long.  Another season of "if only for the injuries..."
> 
> Compared to what was supposed to happen at the start of the season and in January then we can't really complain.
> 
> Just ran out of steam a bit once everybody got injured.



I thought Fonzie's ambition of a small squad patched up with youth teamers was brave, but this was always liable to happen.

When budget allows, perhaps he'll reconsider.  Or have Deano and Dyer put to sleep.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

TBH if you'd told me in, ooh, November that we'd be anywhere near being in contention for Europe I'd have laughed you out of town.

Now we just have to see what we can sign this summer, what's going to happen with the bank takeover etc.  We've got about as much up front as Keira Knightley and that's the main problem imo...


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> TBH if you'd told me in, ooh, November that we'd be anywhere near being in contention for Europe I'd have laughed you out of town.
> 
> Now we just have to see what we can sign this summer, what's going to happen with the bank takeover etc.  We've got about as much up front as Keira Knightley and that's the main problem imo...



Ashton will be fit next season.  I know that sounds like a Spurs fan saying they're going to get into the top 4 but I honestly believe it.  

I'm looking forward to it actually.  With the usual caveat that we keep hold of our best players (Upson is the one I'm worried about), but, if we can, then the future's bright.

Tomkins, Stanislas and Collison are going to be stars, hell even Savio will be a year older.  If we can get Behrami, Cole, Ashton, Parker fit and maybe a new RB then I don't see why we can't be optimistic.

Course, this being West Ham, we'll sell everybody and end up being demoted to League 2 or something but I reckon we've done well... we should be happy.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

how very annoying


oh well still had a very very good season indeed.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

On KUMB it appears split about 50/50 between people who think it's been a surprisingly decent season considering how it looked at one point, and people who think we've made no real progress and if it was curbs we'd all be slagging him off.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

bollocks!

we have a much better squad with people that will improve greatly in the next few years. we didn't sell anyone that truely matters and we have one of the best coaches in the world at the club.

Might not be a lot of progress and its certainly not a trophy but that is good work. I think i was hoping for midtable obsecurity at the start of the season and we have bettered that.

Be intresting to see what happens in the summer with all the ownership type stuff and to see what zola and nani get to invest in the squad.

But i'm more then happy and i would suggest to the twats on kumb that if they want dreams then they should ahve supported spurs.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2009)

We're most def looking for a decent centre back so who do you fancy inpart-exchange? Here's a short list - not as much tat as usual:

Zokora
Gilberto
Dawson
Rocha
Chimbonda

 . . . job lot?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> We're most def looking for a decent centre back so who do you fancy inpart-exchange? Here's a short list - not as much tat as usual:
> 
> Zokora
> Gilberto
> ...





I wouldn't swap upson, tomkins, collins or even gabbidon if he was of a fit state of mind, for any of those, ta.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

ou centre backs are all better then your poxy club.

if upso leaves it will be an actual top 4 club(or man city) ather then one whos supporters just think they should be in champoions league.

All our remianing centre backs are better then dawson and our definsive mids are better then zakora.

we may take defoe off you if you sign another striker though!

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2009)

what's that got to do with anything, you always take our tat?


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

no we dont?

we were in the championship last time we took any tat from you.


davernport doesn't exist!


dave


----------



## bluestreak (May 16, 2009)

That was the old West Ham, LC.  The new West Ham don't do that sort of thing anymore.  I hope.

I think it was a great season.  Zola has brought the best out in a number of otherwise typical west ham cloggers, we've seen some great football, things never got as bad as they could have done, thank fuck.  Not sure where we can go from here though, in terms of improving on our finish.  Spuds are back on form again, Hodgson at Fulham is getting good football out of them, Everton aren't going anywhere, Aston Villa are only going to get better, Man City are going to rinse the middle eastern money when the transfer window opens.  The 5th-10th area of the league is going to be very exciting next season.


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

if(when) fulham get into europe this year im putting a couple of quid on them getting relegated.

bluey i think the league cup is going to be the eaisest route into euriope for us next year, for precisly the reasons you've given, espeicaly if newcastle manage to stay up as well.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (May 16, 2009)

Also, as an aside, what happened to that yank lad defender we picked up the other year?  put in some brave performances but was a bit shit.  Is he still floating about the reserves or the sickbay?  Or did we punt him on to the CHampionship.  Or Sunderland?


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2009)

spector?

he is still about, he nearly broke his neck a few weeks back so has been out the squad.

hes just a squad player really. Played a fair bit this year though, i like him, usful player to have about the place as hew can play anywhere in defence and at a push def mid.. still only 23 as well so might push on a bit, maybe.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

Good squad player.


----------



## bluestreak (May 16, 2009)

He played today, and I saw his name listed and thought, who the fuck is he... like I had a memory blank, then thought, maybe he's that yank... but i thought that was someone else but couldn't remember his name.

*looks at tray of meth suspiciously*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)




----------



## agricola (May 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> if(when) fulham get into europe this year im putting a couple of quid on them getting relegated.
> 
> bluey i think the league cup is going to be the eaisest route into euriope for us next year, for precisly the reasons you've given, espeicaly if newcastle manage to stay up as well.
> 
> ...



Cant see that myself - if the bottom three stay as they are, next season's PL will feature Stoke, Brum, Hull, Sunderland, Portsmouth, Wolves and one of Burnley or Sheffield Utd, all of whom one would think would be far better relegation candidates than Fulham - especially if Hodgson and some of the better players stay there.

Anyway, the double over you lot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

agricola said:


> Cant see that myself - if the bottom three stay as they are, next season's PL will feature Stoke, Brum, Hull, Sunderland, Portsmouth, Wolves and one of Burnley or Sheffield Utd, all of whom one would think would be far better relegation candidates than Fulham - especially if Hodgson and some of the better players stay there.
> 
> Anyway, the double over you lot.



Sounds like an aggregate of 6-2 is quite harsh on us from the two games


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

Beauty of a goal from kovac!  It's nice to see a few people in the squad who can score goals like that.  That's two outside-the box crackers in recent weeks.


Ok let's draw a discrete veil over the rest of the result


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

never a sending off for tomkins. yellow would surely have surficed.

and yeah blinding goal from kovac. you reckon we will sign him up? i hope so.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

Yeah I think it's worth keeping a couple of experienced european heads on board.  People like kovac and tristan with goals like that can bring another dimension which we so often lack.  Deport DDM though if that is what it takes to get rid of the useless bastard!


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

agreed di michelle is dire.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

One of the worst strikers in the top flight in my view.  If we'd had someone decent up front we'd have definitely finished 7th or maybe even overtaken viller or everton.

One or possibly two decent strikers is THE target for the summer.  Other parts of the field seem fine.  Problem is, you don't just find good strikers lying around on the floor.  A proper 20 goal a season striker if proven usually costs 20m and up


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

People on KUMB are talking about getting Saviola, Valencia and Vela in the summer.  If we get those three I will eat my house.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> People on KUMB are talking about getting Saviola, Valencia and Vela in the summer.  If we get those three I will eat my house.



Good to see they've started early.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

What about possible signings from the Championship?  That Paterson at Burnley might be worth a go, 18 goals even in the Champ is not shabby at all and he's scored some corkers.


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> People on KUMB are talking about getting Saviola, Valencia and Vela in the summer.  If we get those three I will eat my house.



for fucks sake! i forget we get our fair share of idiots as well.

rd no point in getting championship strikers we dont need squad players really.

I want an rb and striker though. Think our midfield is pretty good unless someone leaves.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> What about possible signings from the Championship?  That Paterson at Burnley might be worth a go, 18 goals even in the Champ is not shabby at all and he's scored some corkers.



We just need some strikers, maybe a centre back and a right back if neill goes... and replace people who leave.

If we have a first XI of green, neill (or UNRB), tomkins, upson, ilunga, parker, collison, noble, behrami, stanislas/savio, cole then we'll do alright.

If we can get Dyer and Ashton back to anything like fitness then all the better.  I'm not sure we really need to buy loads of players unless people leave.  If they follow the previous pattern then I'd expect one proper signing and lots and lots of kids.

Whatever.  I'm sure there'll be plenty of rumours flying about.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

I do think we need to assume that Dyer and Ashton aren't in the squad in any real sense other than to pick up a paycheque.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> rd no point in getting championship strikers we dont need squad players really.



We signed Deano from the Championship.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I do think we need to assume that Dyer and Ashton aren't in the squad in any real sense other than to pick up a paycheque.



hey, with our new all singing all dancing medical team who knows?

cole and collison both came back way ahead of schedule.  They were supposed to be out until next season.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

True, I'm impressed by the way those two come back.  But our medical team are just medics, they don't have the ability to Lay On Hands.


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> We signed Deano from the Championship.



Only kinda, he had just been relegated and we had only just benn promoted. we also signed collins and gabbidon from championship.(i think or were we championship at the time as well??)

But we need proven prmeirship quality now, let lower placed teams take the gambles innit.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, but if we're as broke as I suspect we are (and Zola's recent slip confirmed that) where and how do we buy 'proven premiership strikers'?


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

i rewally dont want to guess our financial situation but i'd be shocked if we couldnt find the odd 5 million or something to get someone fairly prooven. If not prmeiership then spain or germany, also theres always loans.

Theres no real point in a 18 goal championship striker whos never kicked a top flight ball though. Thats nothing but a body.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i rewally dont want to guess our financial situation but i'd be shocked if we couldnt find the odd 5 million or something to get someone fairly prooven. If not prmeiership then spain or germany, also theres always loans.
> 
> Theres no real point in a 18 goal championship striker whos never kicked a top flight ball though. Thats nothing but a body.



all depends on the money doesn't it?  let's see what happens in the next month or two...


----------



## mattie (May 17, 2009)

Kevin Doyle could do a very tidy job indeed - I still think we need somebody capable of stealing a couple and making sure we finish off good moves.  I'm sick to the back teeth of watching Di Michele contrive to trip over and Cole (good player he may be) miss the far post by 6 feet.

I'd rather avoid the whole route of overpaid and undermotivated big names signing as they can't be arsed working for a living.


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

i still say i'd perfer an inter young un or an arsenal young un or a barca young un to paterson though.

Even if its a loan.

Chris eagles is about the only championship player(oh and ledley) that i reckon would do a danm good job at a mid table and above prmeiership club.

I hate kevin doyle! proper hate him. he is decent though.


dave


----------



## mattie (May 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i still say i'd perfer an inter young un or an arsenal young un or a barca young un to paterson though.
> 
> Even if its a loan.
> 
> ...



Why's that Dave?  His haircut needs sorting, granted, but he's obviously premiership quality.


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

i think its beacuse he kept scoring against us when we were in the championship.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i think its beacuse he kept scoring against us when we were in the championship.
> 
> dave



Who didn't?  

Seriously, isn't that sort of the point?  He scores goals - a quick check on his wiki page says he got 13 for Reading in the Premiership, granted not electric but that's more than any of ours have managed, and in a recently promoted team as well.


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

like i say decent player but i have got in my head that i dislike him and unless he gives me two fat bitches and a bag of weed this is unlikely to change!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

Leroy Lita, (another player I know dave hates) has just been released by reading too...


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

Oh oh no no no no!

fuck leroy lita. might as well sign darius bloody vassell.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

Like I said, it depends how skint we are.


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

ui'd like to think zola would be out of retirement b4 we resort to leeroy lita.

hes shit.

I dont even dislike him, he is just plain toss.

Id have harewood back over him! and i assume you remember my feelings about him, fucking goomba head.




dave


----------



## SK. (May 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i rewally dont want to guess our financial situation but i'd be shocked if we couldnt find the odd 5 million or something to get someone fairly prooven. If not prmeiership then spain or germany, also theres always loans.
> 
> Theres no real point in a 18 goal championship striker whos never kicked a top flight ball though. Thats nothing but a body.
> 
> ...



Which makes the this rumour even the more interesting and yes a bit far fetched that Arsenal will sell Bendtner to us For 10 million to fund them signing Tevez.

I thought Arsenal had about as much Transfer Kitty as us?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

SK. said:


> Which makes the this rumour even the more interesting and yes a bit far fetched that Arsenal will sell Bendtner to us For 10 million to fund them signing Tevez.
> 
> I thought Arsenal had about as much Transfer Kitty as us?



That's a hilariously poor rumour.  Tevez isn't the sort of player Wenger likes anyway.

I read one paper saying that Arsenal should plunder us for Parker, Green and Upson.  I can see the logic, all of those would do quite a good job at arsenal, they miss the battling quality that parker would bring for instance, but I can't a. see Wenger buying THREE english players at once, or b. imagine they'd have the 35 odd million that those three would cost.


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2009)

cant see wnger going in for upson(my bets on villa if he goes  ) that would mean wneger made a mistake and thats just not going to happen ever.

Don't think green is any better then almunia.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Id have harewood back over him! and i assume you remember my feelings about him, fucking goomba head.



I'd have Harewood back.  I love Harewood.  He makes me laugh.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

Harewood when he's confident is a fucking good striker IMO, some of those goals he scored in that first season back were actually very good, it's just a shame that as soon as his head goes down he turns into a total donkey


----------



## mattie (May 17, 2009)

I'd say the fundamental problem is that he's thick as two short planks.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

mattie said:


> I'd say the fundamental problem is that he's thick as two short planks.





Nah, I'd say it was confidence more.

Zamora was definitely brighter though - I remember that Tevez and Zamora was a surprisingly good partnership, but Tevez and Harewood wasn't at all.


----------



## SK. (May 17, 2009)

This rumour is even funnier

http://www.fansfc.com/story/11217.html

West Ham are setting up a bid for Michael Owen LOLOL just what we need another fucking crocked striker heh


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

yeah, but I take sites like that about as seriously as I take tribal cunting football.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 17, 2009)

SK. said:


> This rumour is even funnier
> 
> http://www.fansfc.com/story/11217.html
> 
> West Ham are setting up a bid for Michael Owen LOLOL just what we need another fucking crocked striker heh



no fucking way! i was gonna joke about that earlier,didn't even know therewas a rumour.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

I put a little comment at the top...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

LOL story of the day

http://www.southamericanfootball.co.uk/files/articles.php?article_id=366



> English giants West Ham United are reported to be in South America watching Hernanes of Sao Paulo. The Tricolor Paulista play Atlético Paranaense on Sunday evening, with scouts from "The Hammers" present at the Morumbi.
> 
> The midfielder, 23, has suffered at international level; Selecao coach Dunga seemingly favours those plying their trade outside Serie A. The only domestic based player in his latest squad was Miranda (an unused sub), and it looks like Hernanes will have to move abroad to break into the Brazil squad.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2009)

> Astonishingly, the captain of Argentina, Javier Macherano couldn't break into the team, with Alan Pardew opting to select Hayden Mullins.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2009)

I got as far as the first two words then fell off my chair and got taken to hospital with a laughing siezure.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I got as far as the first two words then fell off my chair and got taken to hospital with a laughing siezure.



well thank god you managed to type those words as they dragged you into the ambulance.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

tommers said:


>



That was what made me smell a rat.  As if anyone genuinely connected to South American football would even have heard of Mullins...


----------



## kained&able (May 18, 2009)

i really love the fact that whenever we presume we are broke theres rumours of us spending 10millon on bender or this brazilian yet whenever i think we re okay we are selling every single player in our squad.

Its funny.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (May 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I got as far as the first two words then fell off my chair and got taken to hospital with a laughing siezure.


 
I have to admit that I too raised an eyebrow at that one.  But then i thought, well, in South America we may be considered giants.  And they weren't wrong with their analysis of our history of Brazilian players.  Imagine not giving Masher a chance FFS...

Also, if you google "West Ham United" + giants, here is a list of the teams refered to as giants by the media on the first page:

West Ham (in the context of playing Hartlepool)
West Ham
Juventus
Liverpool
Liverpool
Arsenal and ManU
Roma
Lazio

A similar search for "Tottenham Hotspur" + giants...

AC Milan
Juve
East Bengal
AC Milan
AC Milan
Tottenham Hotspur (in the context of playing Crawley Town)
Dinamo Zagreb
New York Giants
and a youtube video by "LedleyKingofEngland" entitled _Sleeping Giants _

Make of that what you will.


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2009)

Well, Ledley is more of a sleeping-it-off giant.


----------



## kained&able (May 18, 2009)

davernport is definatly definatly off in the summer.

The most unsuprising bit of news ever!

the only shock is that he is going to be a premiership player still.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2009)

Good player that. Worth 3 mill of anyone's money . . .


----------



## kained&able (May 18, 2009)

just seen that ben foster and david james are both in need of operations so will ve ruled out of england world cup qualifiers in the summer.

might mean rob green gets a couple more caps!


dave


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Good player that. Worth 3 mill of anyone's money . . .



Spare change.

1/5 of a David Bentley.


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> just seen that ben foster and david james are both in need of operations so will ve ruled out of england world cup qualifiers in the summer.
> 
> might mean rob green gets a couple more caps!
> 
> ...



I bet the buggers go for Almunia.

Bobbie Green must have done something very nasty in a previous life.


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2009)

dont think almunia can happen till the start of next season.


dave


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> dont think almunia can happen till the start of next season.
> 
> 
> dave



Still bet they go for Almunia before Bobbie Green.

Perhaps not Carson though.


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2009)

with foster and james out i reckon they will have to resort in carson in the squad.

and possibly crocked kirland.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2009)

I agree about the previous life thing.  I bet they'd choose harper before Green


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2009)

paul robinson could be back in the frame as well


dave


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> paul robinson could be back in the frame as well



he's been playing well since he left spurs.


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2009)

better, rather then well.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> better, rather then well.
> 
> dave


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2009)

zola said:
			
		

> Meanwhile Zola confirmed that 19-year-old striker Freddie Sears is likely to go out on loan next term after 15 of his 21 appearances came from the bench this season.
> 
> He added: "I think the right thing is for him to go on loan and play more."



and if he doesnt do danm well he will be gone. Probabley come back to bite us in the arse in 5 years time.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2009)

in the same article they mention that deano will be returning to pre-season training.

Told ya.  Ashton's going to lead us to PL glory!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2009)

Champions League all but beckons. 

I think Sears might work well with Cole.  Little and large and all that.


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Champions League all but beckons.
> 
> I think Sears might work well with Cole.  Little and large and all that.



Maybe in a couple of years.  He looks totally out of his depth at the moment IMO.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2009)

Apparently Ian wright wrote in his column the other day that if burnley win, sheffield united will sue them for playing in claret and blue


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2009)

yeah i reckon sears wont make it at wets ham but then in 4/5 years time once he learns how to read the game a bit better will be a very good player.


Good boy ian wright. he played for burley after us didn't he?


dave


----------



## SK. (May 19, 2009)

Yeah he did Stan Ternant brought him in there.  Joe Widdowson has signed for Grimsby in a 3yr deal I believe.  I thought he was going to be another to come through the ranks but it seems no contract was forthcoming so he opted to stay with them.

Fair play to him and hope it works out well.


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2009)

yeah he was always fairly well rated

but we have illunga and lopez and spector who can play left back so he didnt have a chance of making first team .


dave


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2009)

grimsby have just been relegated haven't they?

so he'll be playing in the conference.  

I assume they've decided he's not good enough.


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2009)

nah they finished third bottom of league 2 which is one above the relegation places.

luton and chester went down.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah i reckon sears wont make it at wets ham but then in 4/5 years time once he learns how to read the game a bit better will be a very good player.
> 
> Good boy ian wright. he played for burley after us didn't he?
> 
> dave



I believe so.  I think he has a soft spot for us despite being a gooner.


----------



## kained&able (May 19, 2009)

i dont remmeber in wright playing for us other then him and ruddock spoofing dicanio pushing the ref over!

that was amazing work!


dave(cant find a video )


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2009)

He did quite well in his first few games, scoring a hat-trick in 'that' game against Wimbledon in which we then lost 4-3...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2009)

Rumour on KUMB saying that Reading might try and half inch Steve Clarke for their new manager.



the silly season is well and truly upon us


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

thats funny!

not as funny as spurs being in for tevez but still quite funny.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

I think Reading fans still want 'revenge' for us 'poaching' Pardew.


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

oh.

can we not just sell them boa morte and pretend it hurt?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> oh.
> 
> can we not just sell them boa morte and pretend it hurt?
> 
> dave


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

oh spurs are going in for gareth barry.

thats funny.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> oh spurs are going in for gareth barry.
> 
> thats funny.
> 
> dave



Liverpool were apparently after Downing but then he got injured


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why we haven't applied to be a hosting ground for the World cup? Places like Leicester and MK dons have so it makes zero sense that we haven't. Plus, there's the attraction for football fans that it is where Moore and Hurst and Peter played. It's also a lot more convenient to get to than many other grounds especially if fans are eurostarring it into stratford.

Don't get this at all. Is it because we're not sure of our future stadium plans?


----------



## kained&able (May 20, 2009)

yeah sounds about right. No idea where our home will be by the time the world cup rolls round.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

It just seems silly especially with the pornostar link being built.


----------



## strung out (May 20, 2009)

it's supposed to be held in lots of diffeent places around the country. with wembley and the emirates already earmarked as venues, it doesnt make sense to have another in london. (at the moment 15 cities have been selected with 16 stadiums in total required)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

strung_out said:


> it's supposed to be held in lots of diffeent places around the country. with wembley and the emirates already earmarked as venues, it doesnt make sense to have another in london. (at the moment 15 cities have been selected with 16 stadiums in total required)



Yeah but Spuds are applying for it.  No harm in West Ham applying to do it.  Just think with the link to 66 FIFA might choose that ground for sort of romantic reasons.


----------



## strung out (May 20, 2009)

spuds can fuck off tbh


----------



## bluestreak (May 20, 2009)

strung_out said:


> spuds can fuck off tbh


 

By uttering the magic words you have now won a prize.  Choose from a lounge suite, a week in Magaluf, or open the box for a mystery prize...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Apparently we're also after Matthew Bates from Boro, another serial crock!


----------



## kained&able (May 21, 2009)

serial crock? hes only been around 3 years.

Been impressed by him this year u have to say. Nothing more then a squad player though.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> serial crock? hes only been around 3 years.
> 
> Been impressed by him this year u have to say. Nothing more then a squad player though.
> 
> dave



He's had three different ligament injuries...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

> 21 May 2009
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ...


----------



## kained&able (May 21, 2009)

i have been wondering what formation will be playing next year.

I really could see us going with a barcaish formation.


flat back 4

parker sitting deep

behrami and noble in midfield

savio  ashton

    cole.

or cole and ashton up top with either savio or stanislas playing off them.


fairly sure that would work. 442's populairty seems to dwindling at the moment.

savio doesn't look a bad player, his shooting has really let him down but his touch and speed has impressed me whenever i have seen him.


dave


----------



## kained&able (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> He's had three different ligament injuries...



yeah just read, but at the age he had them it shouldn't be a problem and he is availible on a free and i doubt will cost any real money on wages.

I would assume that spector would be off if we signed him, they play in similer positions.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

How we do next season really depends on a few other teams IMO.  For instance, will City attract all the top names they want to sign, or will they be left red-faced as no stars want to go to a club which hasn't won a trophy in yonks?  Will Tottenham finally live up to the hype their fans bestow upon them?  Will Fulham tail away a little (my hunch is yes)?  Will Villa's squad be found out (IMO our squad is really no worse than Viller's, O'Neil's just had the luxury of a more stable set up to deal with)?

We could finish sixth if Tottenham and Man city fuck up yet again, just behind Everton and hte big 4.


----------



## kained&able (May 21, 2009)

we will be competing with man city & spurrs for 6/7th i would guess.

top 5 will be the same as this year(maybe not same order though)

more intrested in the fomrtion we will be playing i have never really been convinced that the narrow 442 that we have mainly been playing this year is what zola wants us to do.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

You can see one of Everton or villa finishing in about 8th/9th?

I think it will be Villa.  I think they overachieved in the first half of the season.  Except for Agbonlahor and Young, I don't find any of their players particularly exciting.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Oh, and Worn Cock wants to take Sears on loan.


----------



## kained&able (May 21, 2009)

well warnock can go fuck himself. I reckon it will be derby or ipswich.

My money would be on everton finishing lower rather then villa. villa have money to burn. Everton don't and have a ridiulous ammount of kids in thier squad.

add everton to fighting for 6/7th i knew i missed someone out.

dave


----------



## mattie (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oh, and Worn Cock wants to take Sears on loan.



Send him there and pay him a fat bonus to score own goals.


----------



## kained&able (May 21, 2009)

okay thats a good plan, good work mattie.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

mattie said:


> Send him there and pay him a fat bonus to score own goals.


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2009)

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1664219,00.html

lil injury update on the long serving sick notes.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2009)

I think it'll be a big 3 now, with the Goons struggling to stay ahead of the pack behind. 4th CL spot will be up for grabs if I'm right, perhaps just the job for an "English giant" . . .


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1664219,00.html
> 
> lil injury update on the long serving sick notes.
> 
> dave



good news.  avon barksdale back and playing again!  he looks pretty fit for somebody who's been out for over a year.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> good news.  avon barksdale back and playing again!  he looks pretty fit for somebody who's been out for over a year.



Yeah he's been a most curious absence...


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I think it'll be a big 3 now, with the Goons struggling to stay ahead of the pack behind. 4th CL spot will be up for grabs if I'm right, perhaps just the job for an "English giant" . . .



Villa, Everton, Man City or Spurs?

I reckon you'll be in pole position.  That Dos Santos looks like a great buy and David Bentley is the new David Beckham.  If you can just keep hold of Berbatov then it's yours.


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2009)

dunno man they need to sign tevez first.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

They'll be getting villa and Ribery this summer, mark my words


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2009)

what do you reckon the odds are of defoe leaving in a huff after harry buys another two stikers?


I'm convinced its going to happen.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

Yeah especially when Villa and C Ronaldo turn up at WHL.


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2009)

Ronaldo?!?!  I hope not.  I still cling on to the idea that there's some romance in football.  To buy somebody so obviously money oriented, well, I wouldn't feel he was one of them.


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2009)

tommers thats beautiful man.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> Ronaldo?!?!  I hope not.  I still cling on to the idea that there's some romance in football.  To buy somebody so obviously money oriented, well, I wouldn't feel he was one of them.


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2009)

The clue was in the 'Dos' part. The situation with Bentley is . . . interesting. I presume Harry's opted for kid psychology for now but who knows. As for the rest, I have no idea what you're talking about but that's not so unusual . . .


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2009)

just seen that collins is out of the game tommorow and that tomkins is supended.

I reckon that will mean a chance for england u19 captain jordon spence. Another ridiculously highly rated centre back rolls off the production line!


Either that or neil will be alongside upson and then spector at rb, but that would be the wrong decision!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 23, 2009)

Jordan Spence, thus far, is the only English player, at any level, to have ever scored a winner against Brazil in a competitive game.

While that's good for him, that's fucking depressing from an England POV


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2009)

i remember that game. Only watched cos of him.

The firsdt an only time i will watch an england u17's game i reckon. It was shit.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Jordan Spence, thus far, is the only English player, at any level, to have ever scored a winner against Brazil in a competitive game.
> 
> While that's good for him, that's fucking depressing from an England POV



ha!  good stat!

it'll be neill and spector tomorrow though...


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2009)

it definatly would be if we had anythig to play for but we don't, so i say give the yoots a chance.


dave


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

wrong!


----------



## lemontop (May 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> wrong!






what's the goss dave?

this is tommers obv.


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

nothing, i just started blithering on about something then realised i was completly wrong when i looked at the league table and couldn't find any news for a more cunning edit.




dave


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

Green, Spector, Neill, Upson, Ilunga, Kovac, Noble, Collison, Boa Morte Stanislas, Cole
Subs: Lastuvka, Lopez, Payne, Dyer, Savio, Tristan, Di Michele


so stanislas playing just off cole  i think.

be intrested to see quite how they line up.

spence not even on the bench!


dave


----------



## mattie (May 24, 2009)

For the last time this seaon, anyone found a decent stream?


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

9th!

thats a decent enough season.

Good to see my new favorite player scoring again as well.

hammer of the year and all that shiz is just about to be announced.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

Good season, just a shame that our strike force has been so shit, otherwise we'd have finished 6th/7th I reckon.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

People on KUMB are saying sign Tuncay now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

Shall I start the 09/10 thread straight away?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Shall I start the 09/10 thread straight away?



that's cheating


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

Jully the first innit! 

to be honest i think we could do a lot worse then tuncay. he is a quality player, just doesn't score enough goals to really be a proper striker.

rd after that comment on the spurs thread i think you should be banned from this thread for a month and not allowed to do a new one


dave


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1665927,00.html

scott parker is hammer of the year and rightly so. Give him the captaincy and all!

collisson is young hammer of the year and rightly so.

Junior stanislas is academy player of the year and rightly so. anyone know who the hell doris bell is and why the award is named after her?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Jully the first innit!
> 
> to be honest i think we could do a lot worse then tuncay. he is a quality player, just doesn't score enough goals to really be a proper striker.
> 
> ...



Umm, without wanting to give the game away, it's known as reverse jinxing.


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

i kinda knew you fool!

still it had to be said.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

It will be a day long remembered.  It has seen the end of the Smoggies, it has seen the end of the Millwank, and it will soon see the end of the rebel Bluntcunts.



Come on the lancs clarets!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

We need to invade this millwall thread:

http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=32196&posts=15


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

Great post here frmo KUMB:



> Dear Mr Carlton Cole,
> 
> This note is to apologise for writing you off as a west ham player, for calling you carlton f***ing cole, for always selling you in championship manager as soon as possible, for ever accusing you of being able to trap it further than I can kick it, for closing my eyes when you were lining up a shot, for being disappointed when zamora was sold ahead of you. Seeing you at the Boleyn for your short appearance today after being out with an injury following on from the suffering of watching Tristan and DDM toil up front like laurel and hardy has been sufficient to make me realise that you are awesome. My mother always taught me that you don't appreciate what you have got until it's gone but I realise now that her real lesson was you don't know what you've got until you have an absolute s***e replacement. I hereby promise to never criticise your first touch again and will dutifully cheer every time your name is read out in a west ham shirt....assuming that you are not struck down by the 'can't wait to see X play alongside Dean Ashton' disease a la messrs bellamy and tevez.
> 
> yours


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2009)

if i said i wrote that would you belive me?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

No, it's too well written


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> No, it's too well written


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

my soul can spell and do grammer and stuff! I'm just vare lazy and considre this  site to be chat rather then bidness, for real.


I would also like to apologise to mr cole. He has looked more then competent since zola has come to the club. I like being wrong in good ways.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, I don't really get this thing of Stanislas getting the 'Most Improved Player' award.  Surely if there's ever been an outstanding candidate for that it's Carlton.  He really has gone from being seen as a total donkey to being a really quite well-respected striker, scored some very good goals this season which demonstrate top-level finishing ability (esp the one at Newcastle) and made the England squad.

Stanislas would clearly be runnerup in the Best Young Player section after Collison...


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

think its the ward for most improved academy player or something. Rtwhr then entire squad.

would explain why tony carr gets the full say on it.


wasn't cc's great goal against wigan? the cool team goal?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

There was the good team goal vs Wigan, but his goal against Newcastle was also top notch control etc.


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

yeah i know the one you mean!

hes doing well.

really intrested to see if he can play with ashton(if he is ever fit)


dave


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Stanislas would clearly be runnerup in the Best Young Player section after Collison...



Tomkins, man!  TOMKINS!


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

noble, man!, NOBLE!


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> noble, man!, NOBLE!



now you're stretching it dave.

Is there a link to our goals anywhere?  I didn't manage to see them yesterday...


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

virgin media highlights.


dave


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

how brillient is the universal hatred of sheffield united in the footballing world.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> how brillient is the universal hatred of sheffield united in the footballing world.
> 
> 
> dave



oh dave.  I thought we agreed we were going to wish them well in all their endeavours?  Just like that nice Mr Duxbury said.

Not enough pictures of crying fat men for me.  I was quite disappointed.


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

yeah i'm bored of bneing sarcastic though and we've clearly won, so time to gloat.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah i'm bored of bneing sarcastic though and we've clearly won, so time to gloat.



you're right dave.  In fact the playoffs all went to plan... millwall lose by the odd goal in 5, gillingham up and this bunch of whining cunts get nothing.

It's all good.  Strange though, I thought they'd be back up by now.  You know, with the quality in their squad and the fact that they only lost out down to us signing Tevez.  Been 2 seasons now, you'd have thought that their undoubted quality would have taken them back up to their rightful place.


Weird.


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

you forget they had to sell jagielka beacuse of us as well.

He would have made all the difference tommers!


dave


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you forget they had to sell jagielka beacuse of us as well.
> 
> He would have made all the difference tommers!



oh god.  this is going to cost us....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

You kept this Gillingham business pretty quiet...


----------



## linerider (May 25, 2009)

All in all not a bad weekend.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

linerider said:


> All in all not a bad weekend.



Indeed, esp with the england cricket and button in the f1...


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> You kept this Gillingham business pretty quiet...



hidden depths, me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

I love weekends like that.  Who else remembers back in about late August / early sep 2005?  England tied up the Ashes, and then the next night, we thrashed Villa 4-0


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> hidden depths, me.





A few years ago there was that playoff final with Man city.  I was supporting the Gills that day as my mate was from there.  Good game, even though City won...


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> A few years ago there was that playoff final with Man city.  I was supporting the Gills that day as my mate was from there.  Good game, even though City won...



that was shit.  I was at my uncle's and I went out to the car to listen on the radio.  it got to about 5 mins to go and we were 2-0 up so I went back to the party, convinced we'd won, and only found out when I got home.  Shit.

I watched us play gillingham in the first season we were in the championship (uncle trev as boss, defoe got sent off I think) and was in with the gillingham fans - made me realise where my loyalties really lie.  They're my 2nd team but it's no competition.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

Best GIF ever!!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> that was shit.  I was at my uncle's and I went out to the car to listen on the radio.  it got to about 5 mins to go and we were 2-0 up so I went back to the party, convinced we'd won, and only found out when I got home.  Shit.
> 
> I watched us play gillingham in the first season we were in the championship (uncle trev as boss, defoe got sent off I think) and was in with the gillingham fans - made me realise where my loyalties really lie.  They're my 2nd team but it's no competition.



Yeah - I can imagine it must have been absolutely gutting for the Gills fans.  It was a cracking game for the neutral though.


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Best GIF ever!!!!



shouldn't it be "if theres something strange"?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

http://www.kumb.com/awards_0809.php


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

Get voting


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

i trust you will update us in june when its done.

worst signing/player was the hard one. I don't want to vote savio, but it clearly is.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

WTF?

Savio's a young player who will come good. 
Worst has to be Di Michele, who is one of the most useless strikers I think I've ever seen at the club, and probably the worst at any top flight team this season.


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

see i agree about savio entirely. But he has done fuck all.

Di michelle has the odd assist and goal(a couple of importentish ones if memory serves) despite being utterly useless.

Also savio i belive was an inital £5 dimichelle was a loan deal.


Sooooooo, dimichlle did more for the team and was cheaper, I voted sears as shitest player and demichelle as worst signing though.

Next year though i reckon savio will be most improved player and dimichelle will be dog food.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i trust you will update us in june when its done.
> 
> worst signing/player was the hard one. I don't want to vote savio, but it clearly is.



I don't like voting for "worst player", doesn't feel right.

But come on - DDM was the worst signing, and Freddie Sears the worst player. 

Who did you put for the best?  I had Upson and then Cole.  Cole for most improved.


----------



## kained&able (May 25, 2009)

parker then behrami. cole for most improved.

cole vs wigan best goal, pmpey match as most memorable. twas the game we turned the season round!

oh yeah behrami was best signing as well


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

Cole then Behrami, Behrami best signing, Cole most improved.  Had same goal and matches as you.  I couldn't believe it when I got home and found we'd won 4-1 there, as we hadn't even beaten Portsmouth since we came back up before!


----------



## Batboy (May 26, 2009)

I put Cole as both best and most improved player. Says a lot that without Cole we found it difficult to hit the back of the net and that brings me on to Di Michelle as worst signing (albeit loan) pointless signing he is too old and fluffed so many chances, Savio well he is young and the knockers may want to consider their previous views on Carlton Cole before putting the boot in. 

Best signing easy Beharami another player we missed when he was injured. Worse player Boa Morte (Although I hate the booing and abuse he receives) .

Best Match , for me was the one against Hull they played brilliant attacking football and would have run up a cricket score, but for a great display by the Hull keeper.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

I think Savio was a poor signing in the context of being depicted as a replacement for Bellamy, but in the long term, I think he will be a very good signing.  Only question is how he and Stanislas are going to fit into one team as they appear very similar.


----------



## mattie (May 26, 2009)

Is it facetious to pick Steve Clarke as the best signing?


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2009)

Give KainedandUnable a few hours to look that up in the diksionary, first.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

mattie said:


> Is it facetious to pick Steve Clarke as the best signing?



 Definitely one of the best number twos ever appointed, IMO.

We've only conceded more than 2 goals on two occasions, which is practically revolutionary by West Ham standards - remember that succession of 4-0s last season...


----------



## mattie (May 26, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Definitely one of the best number twos ever appointed, IMO.
> 
> We've only conceded more than 2 goals on two occasions, which is practically revolutionary by West Ham standards - remember that succession of 4-0s last season...



I vaguely recall a 6-0 at Reading a couple of seasons ago.  Reading.  Not Real, Reading.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

Yep.  Curbishley's early days.  6-0 at reading, 4-0 at Charlton, although Pardew's side had already lost 4-0 at Bolton not long before.

It used to happen even when we were doing really well - 6-0 at Everton, anyone, and then 4-0 at home to everton the season after with Nick Fucking Barmby getting a hattrick!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

Jesus, even the Mail is starting to turn against the Blunts!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...tears-season-Sheffield-United-blame-time.html


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

Oh dear oh dear



> Guardian:-
> 
> West Ham face court again over dispute surrounding agency fees
> 
> ...



It never ends does it


----------



## kained&able (May 26, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Give KainedandUnable a few hours to look that up in the diksionary, first.



fuck you! i have a great vocab.


Mattie thats probabley a danm good call as well. Clarke is probabky the most significent signing of the season.

Just so we are clear, I am expecting savio to come good I really am(hell ronaldo took a couple of seasons to settle into things an manure) however in the context of this season, it is a very easy argument to make that he was the worst player and worst signing. 

I didn't vote that way, but i really could have.


dave


----------



## mattie (May 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> fuck you! i have a great vocab.
> 
> 
> Mattie thats probabley a danm good call as well. Clarke is probabky the most significent signing of the season.
> ...



I'm quite happy with Savio's signing as Fonzie has made quite clear he's building up - better someone with potential on commensurate wages than someone who's on their way down and after a fat paypacket - Ljungberg being the notable example.

We made quite a few siginings of players I haven't heard of and who haven't appeared anywhere, there's an argument that one of these may be the worst signing - assuming they are quietly shipped on.


----------



## kained&able (May 26, 2009)

we basicly agree. I am not unhappy wih savio, he just hasn't justified his fee yet, he is nani after a season. Easy to slag off but in a couple of years time should be a good player.


walter lopez and a copuple of keepers i dont think i ever saw play. all frees/loans though.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

I'm reasonably optimistic about next year, as long as we can get a proper striker from somewhere.  I think our midfield and defence options are amongst the best they've been in years.


----------



## kained&able (May 26, 2009)

yeah same as. Espeiclly loving our midfield. Hope kovac gets signed up!

defensivly i'm very paranoid about losing upson and wouldnt mind seeing a new right back signed but other then that i'm happy. Especially with tomkins and spence pushing through.


Striker, right back and replacing anyone significent who leaves and we should have another decent season.

Then if ashton is fit as well we might even just about have enough players to cover all but the most silly of injury crisis' and push the likes of man city, spurs and everton hard for 7th.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

7th might not be a wafer cup place next season.

I can see Viller tailing away.  anything above 6th will be impossible, as everton have fifth sewn up and might even pip arsenal to 4th, but I can see us doing as well as any of the others, depending on how much satay manage to spend.


----------



## kained&able (May 26, 2009)

nah villa have money! lots and lots of money.

Everton never do.

They will be the ones to drop, especially as im convinced arteta is actually going to leave this time. Villa will have to have a big rebuild of thier squad but have a lot of players that will cost other clubs a fair bit, they will be fine.

7th will still be a european place as long as carling cup/ fa cup is contested by the top teams again.(or who knows maybe us!)

Theres no real chance england wont be given 3 europa league places , well unless fulham, everton and villa all lose in thier first rounds, i guess. 


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

I thought the 7th place had something to do with Everton making the FA Cup final but already being in there via the league?


----------



## kained&able (May 26, 2009)

yeah yeah it does, like i said big teams contesting fa and carling cup.


In theroy prem got top 4 champions league. 1 place to fa cup winners, 1 place to carling cup winners, 1 place to league for europa league.

Man united won carling cup so that place went to league.

Fa cup is contested by two teams allready in europe so that place goes to league giving 7th place in the league a europa spot.

I'm never quite sure what goes on with the runner up of the fa cup. Thats how we got in last time but i'm not sure if thats always the case or only the case if they are prmeirship or what. Carling cup runners up don't get no love, I know that much.

Oh the last bit of my previous post is wrong. For england to lose a european place it would have to be us only having three championsleague spots availible, which i think is calculated over a 3/4 year period by the form of the clubs involved, so no chance of that going anywhere for a long time.

I think, its all quite confusing!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, and then there's the fair play thing, although we're in no danger of qualifying for that as long as Carlton keeps being carded for the crime of being tall...


----------



## kained&able (May 26, 2009)

to be honest i wouldn't want to be top of the fair play thing, to me that always suggests a lack of heart and desire.


dave


----------



## SK. (May 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm never quite sure what goes on with the runner up of the fa cup. Thats how we got in last time but i'm not sure if thats always the case or only the case if they are prmeirship or what.



the reason we got the FA cup place as runner up was because Liverpool were already in Europe and one European place is reserved for the Cup winner so in this case the place went to the runner up instead.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

Yeah Millwank got it in 2004 didn't they.


----------



## kained&able (May 26, 2009)

yeah i know that but millwall were runners up to man united a few years back(2005??) and didn't get the place.

Oh they actually did try and do the qualifying round and fucked it. Didin't know that.

Confusion gone.





dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

Yeah they played in Turkey IIRC and that was their lot.


----------



## kained&able (May 26, 2009)

budapest!

3 nil down at half time, end of days.




dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> budapest!
> 
> 3 nil down at half time, end of day
> 
> dave



Damn it, you have dented my statto-ability


----------



## kained&able (May 26, 2009)

i googled innit, instanly forgot the team name though

it was something like fenerbache but not. Flumnearche or something.

dave


----------



## kained&able (May 26, 2009)

that keepr with a funny forign name isn't being signed up.

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_5349353,00.html


oh well.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (May 27, 2009)

So who is going to start the thread next season.  I'm not one for omens etc but I'm not gonna get blamed for hexing it again.  Superstition is bollocks, but best to be on the safe side eh?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

I've started the last two and they've been top ten finishes, but which thread starter could be the one to help us really push on?  Perhaps a less frequent poster?  SK? Linerider?  Want to do the honours either of you two?  Or even hammerntongues (not seen him on here in ages)?


----------



## bluestreak (May 27, 2009)

strung_out said:


> spuds can fuck off tbh




Quoted again because I enjoyed it so much the first time around.


----------



## hammerntongues (May 27, 2009)

In our hour of need I feel the call , let the fun begin .................


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 29, 2009)

Jackass said:


> Well our in-form striker is out of the game against Bolton tomorrow..
> 
> oh shit..
> 
> (Kevin this is btw)



Don't try to fool me with your post about seeing your brother fall down the stairs. Little shit.
I knew you'd registered. Don't mess about or the Editor will ban you for good.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 29, 2009)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Don't try to fool me with your post about seeing your brother fall down the stairs. Little shit.
> I knew you'd registered. Don't mess about or the Editor will ban you for good.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2010)

today diamanti is mostly not going to AC milan(LOL) and jack wilshire might be coming to us on loan.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2010)

kained&able said:


> today diamanti is mostly not going to AC milan(LOL) and jack wilshire might be coming to us on loan.
> 
> dave



wrong thread dave.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2010)

well why the fuck was this one still about then


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2010)

Although I would prefer it if we could go back to last season.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmmm........time travel...............


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 5, 2010)

Least ambitious time travellers ever.  Yeah, let's all go back to last season where we had a bit of hope that this season might be ok but we didnt actually achieve anything except a bit of hope.  Whoop de.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah allright i fucking forgot what year it was i'm an idiot.


----------



## bigbry (Jan 5, 2010)

kained&able said:


> yeah yeah it does, like i said big teams contesting fa and carling cup.
> 
> 
> In theroy prem got top 4 champions league. 1 place to fa cup winners, 1 place to carling cup winners, 1 place to league for europa league.
> ...



IMO cup runners up shouldn't get a European place - you shouldn't get anything for losing the final.  I could understand it when it was the Cup Winners Cup 'cos you've got to put someone in to represent the country.
The seventh place team in the Premiership had done more than a Carling Cup beaten finalist IMO.


----------

